# Chit Chat - Long Term Chat Buddies October/November Cyclers 2013



## ultrafirebug

Hi,

I would like to start a new thread for October/November as I will be undergoing FET then.  

Looking forward to chatting to people who are undergoing monitoring or cycling around then.

UFB


----------



## MollyT

Hey Ultra,

Cycling soon & think i belong here! As you'll see from my sig I'm a seasoned vet of the ARGC at this stage of the game! Hoping this will be my final trip there! 

Busy not boozing,on GF diet & trying to remain positive & upbeat.. But in reality I'm stressed & not sleeping well at the mo...

Also tough with the added hassle of living in a different country & trying to predict dates & sort out renting a flat again & time off work etc etc...

Like you...Looking forward to chatting with others who plan treatment in and around this time...

Hope it's a lucky time for us both

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Molly,

Nice to virtually meet you  

Have the clinic told you what protocol you will be on or will they tell you when you arrive?

x


----------



## Tula1

Hi all. 
I've been posting on the set/oct thread but non of them are argc'ers!!! I'm gonna be there the first 2 weeks in oct so early for your thread but would be nice to see a friendly face while I'm there. Molly although I'm from the uk I'm down in the south west which is like another world! Haha. It's a bit daunting being there when your not familiar. Will your dh be going with you? 
So I'm on a long protocol and I've started sniffing today. Got a big zit and a cold sore too. Immune system is well and truly knackered, good!! 
Hi firebug. When will you both be starting? 
Xxx love and fertile thoughts xxx


----------



## MissEliza

Hi all, 

I'm going go join you guys as the thread seems more active than the aug/sept thread! I'm sniffing at the moment so well into down regulating. I've got my teaching session on Monday and then hysto and hopefully start stimming... I may be the first to go on here? Should be very end sept beginning of October for egg transfer. 

Tula - I'm on long protocol too, I'm so spotty and feeling sick from sniffing so eating lots! Feeling quite emotional but trying very hard to be positive...

Molly - sorry your not sleeping well at the moment. If you are anything like me a glass of wine would really help right now! 

Ultra - how are you doing?

E xxx


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

I will be doing a fet at argc in Oct- Nov. I have 2 top quality blasts from my previous clinic. 
They are planning to do natural fet if possible. 

Hopefully we will all get our bfp this time. I will be having immune testing done as my other two cycles I had implantation failure. 

Xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Tula - I will be started when AF arrives beginning of October.  Are you catching the train in each day from the SW or staying local?
Miss - I'm good thanks. It's hard to tell when you will be having EC as it depends on how your follicles are doing.  I was stimulated for some time but it gave me good quality eggs so was worth it.  Where are you travelling in from?
Tina - I will also be doing a natural FET all being well.  I had my immunes tested and even though all came up ok it was worth it for the peace of mind.  Where are you travelling in from? Is your name Tina?  My real name is  

DH and I are trying naturally this month.  I'm not holding out much hope but its worth a try. I live in Beaconsfield, Buckinghamshire and catch the train in to the clinic.

x


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ladies,

I'm going to join in with you as I'm hoping to start an ivf cycle around mid October depending on when my af arrives. I had started a cycle in early August with Argc which we had to cancel for family reasons but just before we cancelled I had my mini immunes tested and they were very high so I need to get my cytokines retested before cycling and hopefully those results won't delay things. I'm a bit anxious about starting a cycle as normally I'd have three months of no alcohol, good diet etc before ivf, and this time I'm only going to have about six weeks but I'll try and be extra good for the next while  

MollyT, I'll be travelling over from Ireland too, hopefully the hassle of travelling and sorting accomodation will be all worth it this time.

MissEliza and Tula1, best of luck to you both on starting soon, hopefully ye will set a trend of Bfp's on the thread.

Ultrafirebug and Tina, the FET cycles sound so much easier on your body and the results from them are great too, so here's praying those little frosties get you the result you want


----------



## Tula1

Hi ladies and the newbies.

Fire bug and E looks like we may overlap slightly. My AF is due next w/end so will be in london 5 days later. I stimmed for 16 days last time so I'll be there for a while.  I'm in Plymouth so a 4 hr train journey. I would do it daily but there's no train to get me there early enough in the morning. Last time a rented a little bedsit and tbh is was a s*^t hole to say the least. But after 20k on treatment I couldn't justify being fussy. Luckily this time a friend I made on fertility zone is kindly putty me up. Her house is like the ritz so I'm happy. 
Tina your in the right place now. I had 5 failed cycles all for implantation failure. A dose if humira and ivig and bobs your uncle I was pg with twins. Sadly didn't end well for me hense trying again but I have great faith in immune treatment. X
Belle fingers crossed they don't delay things. Have u had any immune treatment? Xx


----------



## MissEliza

Hi all,

It's getting busy on here all ready! Love it! 

Very true ultra, can't really predict timings too much. I'm surrendering myself to ARGC for the foreseeable future! I live in SW London but it still takes me well over an hour/ hour and a half to get to the clinic, but I'm very lucky to not have to travel too far. 

Barleybelle - I saw you on the other thread, my thoughts are with your family   I really hope those immunes don't cause too much trouble. I've had a course of Humira to bring my cytokines down so understand the worry about delay, but fingers crossed all will be fine  i think 6 weeks is fine in terms of lifestyle changes, and probably better/longer than most people  

Tula - be great to overlap with each other, I'm so glad you have somewhere nice to stay this time and with someone nice too!

Tina - hi, we will get lucky you are right! Good luck with the immunes testing. Fingers crossed  

E xxx


----------



## MissEliza

Sorry Tula meant to say I'm so sorry you lost your twins. I've got everything crossed for you this time. It is great to read you have such faith in the immunes treatment as I'm sure i will need more along the way! Xxx


----------



## Tula1

Thanks E. means alot. We only lost them in may so still very raw but had to jump straight back on the rollercoaster  to give us something to focus on and a hope for a future. Every thing crossed! For all of us. Xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Oh Tula, that must still be very hard for you both alright, please God this cycle will be successful and everything will work out, this journey is hard enough without losing your little ones after going through so much to become pregnant   I had two courses of humira in Ireland last year but the first elevated my cytokines and the second brought them back down but not quite to where they started. I was on intralipids, clexane and steroids during my last two cycles here but never had my immunes retested after starting the cycles, so I'm hoping the Argc monitoring will make the difference we need.

Thanks MissEliza for your kind thoughts  . I hope the immune treatment makes the difference you need, the delay with the humira is so frustrating but at least now you're starting with the best possible chance. Hopefully you'll get stimming this week Xx 

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Tula1

Thanks belle. 
Have u done a monitoring cycle for this treatment cycle yet? Hopefully the humira will still be in your system from the last go. Think u can only have 1 lot a year. I was just outside a year so they wanted me to take it again but I tried intralipids instead which worked brilliantly. So lucky for not having the delays. I would of been up there in nov which was when I was there last year so would be all the same dates! 
If u need to try the intralipids before humira. It's cheaper and with the delays humira brings you have nothing to loose other the a few hundred, which in the grand scheme of things us neither here nor there!!! In for a penny!!!


----------



## mamochka

Ladies hello!

I will be joining you on this thread as plan to have FET in Oct-Nov. Flying from Russia)) Nice to mee you all and some familiar names from back in May-June.

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Nice to see more ladies on the thread. 

Barley - I remember your posts from the previous thread.  Hope your ok and treatment goes well for you.
Mam - Hello again.  Was wondering if you were going to join the thread.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a nice weekend.

 all round

x


----------



## MissEliza

Morning all!

Hi mam - wow flying in from Russia! 

I'm sitting in ARGC at the moment, waiting for day 5 bloods, scan and teaching session. I am really anxious... Silly really as this is the start and should be excited!  

Looking forward to getting out of the waiting room... 

Hope everyone has a great day. 

E xxxx


----------



## MollyT

Ooooooh! Getting busy here!

Hi Ultra...Nice to virtually meet you too!  Well Done on getting this thread started! It's certainly all systems go!!

I've always been on the long protocol, but no sniffing this time round! Shaking things up & doing the short/flare protocol..So hopefully starting on Day 1 of my October cycle... Can never really predict AF prop tho so will prob end up going over to the UK a few days early just to play it safe!

Hey Tula.. Hope the sniffing is going well & doing what it should do.. Yes, Hubbie is coming over with me...Lucky in that he can work remotely & has always been honest & up front with his boss who has been very understanding & knows that we're not just having a great time in London but that we're actually there for a reason.. Phew... I'd be a pathetic mess over there all on my own! Once we get a flat with wi-fi we're good to go! Have yet to get in contact with the company we used last time but we're nearly regulars with them at this stage so hoping they'll fix us up.. Marylebone ain't cheap tho! 

Ms Eliza...Good Luck with the teaching session 2day.. Hope you get the green light to go! No wine for me at the mo i'm afraid.. It's all such a pile of pants!!!

Tina.. Welcome too... A FET is so much easier than a full ARGC cycle..So hope you can stay nice & relaxed & hope it's good news for you this time...x

BarleyBelle..So sorry to hear that your August cycle was cancelled.. I hope you're doing ok & feel strong enough to cycle now... I don't know what you've been through but can only imagine that life has been more than tough lately..... Hugs hon....Good to have another Irish lady on the thread..Hopefully we bring the luck of the irish....Altho... I ain't been lucky yet!!

Tula...Am so sad to read your signature...How hard is that...Hugs hon... 

Mamochka... Welcome to you too!

God.. Have i remembered everyone!! Hope so...

Be in touch again soon...

Molly x


----------



## MissEliza

Hi everyone,

Molly - pants indeed!!   teaching session went well thanks. Having my hysto on Wednesday so all go! Where are you up too? Have you sorted out your accommodation etc?

Ultra - with your FET what is your next step? How are you doing?

Tula - how are you feeling on the sniffing? Got everything crossed   for all of us x

Barley - hope you are doing ok?  

Tina - hope you are well and relaxing?

Hope I haven't missed anyone!!

Till soon...

E xxx


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining in. We'll be moving down to London at the end of September and I'll be starting my cycle at the beginning of October. I won't know whether I'll be doing a short or follicular cycle until they've done my bloods on day one and scan on day two. Guess I'll wait and see. Feeling a bit nervous now it's getting closer. Don't know why considering I've done two cycles before!!

Wishing everyone lots of luck.  

Jules xx


----------



## Tula1

Evening ladies
How are we all?

Jules welcome to your new home for the next month!!! I'll be at argc the begining of oct to so hopefully see you there? X
E glad all is well and off to a good start. Hopefully you'll set the trend of bfp for us all. No pressure!!! Xx
Molly thanks for your thoughts.  So lucky that you won't be on your own. Although think my dh would make things more stressful. He can't cope with argc's lack of organisation or nope being able to plan a time scale. You'd think after 4 yrs of this he'd get it but no!!! 
Lots of luck finding some where on marleybone. Big bucks. Xx
Mam. Russia? That's dedication. Well done xx
Bug and belle what's news? Hope your well? Xx

Afm. Not much to report. Still sniffing. Couple of headaches, cold sore, tired, the usual. 
Just had a really good chat with a girl who messaged me on here about some immune stuff. Gave her my number and chatted for an hour! She was lovely. It's so strange how we may never have met someone but can be so united on our cause that it can bring you together. I've met some (hopefully) life long friends through this journey who have supported me more through this last year then people I've known all my life. Would never have thought that possible. Grateful! X


----------



## mamochka

Good morning ladies,

Thought I would give you a bit of background about myself since I cannot manage to set up my signature.

Me -42, DH- 52, married for 1 year. TTC 1 year+ as before had polyp which was removed july'12. Hormones - very good (as they say) but ovulated not every month, I guess a little bit on the PCO side as AMH was 25. DH had poor SC and morphology last February but after 4 months of vitamin SC improved and motility and morphology slightly improved. Cycled with ARGC in May-June: 23 eggs, 17 ICSI-ed, 13 fertilized, 6 blasts, 3 on board, 2 frozen, one not very good for freezing. 
They said I responded well to stimming, but I still think my system went into overdrive with E2 reaching 12000 before EC and they coasted me for a while. Result - biochemical pregnancy (HCG 41 and going down).
At follow up consultation Dr Zarah said most likely quality of embryo was the reason but for fresh cycle they would probably do something similar and we might just get lucky with healthy embryo next time. I am thinking that I would like to do a mild IFV as it might secure the quality of the eggs, health long-term implications, plus I was really-really bloated after 10000units of Pregnyl shot (nothing compared to effect after 5000 units before provera while I was down regulating).

My husband is posted in Manila Philippines now so he will be flying from there for 3 weeks (if it feels I am dedicated). I was stuck in my home country for 2 months as I was waiting for my UK visa and embassy was
playing difficult.

How I ended up in ARGC - my Russian friend who lives in London has two babies with them and I though it was a straight road for me as she managed to get pregnant being almost menopausal. But I guess fertility is a very tricky thing. And as one FF put it ARGC is very good for immune issues and low AMH but with unexplained it is really a roulette game- waiting for the right embryo.

I went gluten, sugar, coffee, alcohol free in April and pleased to say after the cycle with ARGC I ovulated every month so far so hoping for natural FET. But at same time I learned or rather still learning not to plan and hope with these fertility treatments. I also gave up my professional career to marry my husband and it still remains unclear what I will be doing and where we will live.

Tula, agree with you completely about FF friendship and close friends not being understanding/appreciating. I met some really nice people last June and counting on your support ladies.  Will be flying on 25th and reporting to the clinic for my day 1-2 bloods which is appr sept 28-30.


Smoothe cycles/FETs to everyone on this thread!

Xxx


----------



## AprilShelly

Hi Ladies,
I think I recognise some of you from previous threads. I'd hoping to start treatment soon either the end of this month or the middle of October depending on fsh behaving of course! 
Looking forward to virtually meeting you all! 
AprilShelly x


----------



## MissEliza

Totally agree Tula and mamochka, this forum is so fantastic. It amazing to be able to share thoughts and feelings with people who truly understand.  

Mamochka, thanks for sharing your story. Hoping you get to do a natural FET.  

Hi aprilshelly. Nice to virtually meet you! Do you know what protocol you are on? X

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Afm - hysto done this morning, all went well. Had call to start stimming tonight!  

E xxxxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Miss - glad your hysto went well.  
April - was wondering how you were getting on.  Hope to see you at bloods/clinic.

Hi to everyone else.

I'm just waiting for AF to arrive and then will go in for bloods.  I'm on day 19 and AF usually comes between 28 and 32 days x


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies,

Hope everyone is getting ready for their cycles. I am in lovely Catalonia, enjoying the sun and trying to relax after some unpleasant evens of this summer. .

April, Ultra - so three are 3 of us from May-June! Well done with determination - have you heard anything about ARGC successful thawing rates? I have only two blasts to thaw so was debating whether to thaw one or two.

MissE- good luck with your stimms. let us know which dose are you on.

Molly, Tina, Tula, Jules, Barleybelle hello to you and hopefully we can soon have a milkshake in NK (I was always laughing how Natural Kitchen has the same abbreviation as NK cells)

Best wishes from sunny costa brava!

Xx


----------



## MissEliza

Hi all,

I'm on 150ui of Fostimon had bloods this morning and have to go in tomorrow for scan and bloods. Is a scan this early normal, I thought they were only in the 2nd week? 

Mamochka, I hope you are having a wonderful time in the costa brava, a well deserved holiday xxx

Ultra - thanks, I hope AF arrives on time for you  

Hi to everyone else 

E xxxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - they can defrost one at a time so if one doesn't make it they can defrost your other one. They take about an hour to defrost
Miss - they might want to check your lining and see if there are any follies starting to grow.  Let us know how you got on.

x


----------



## MissEliza

Thanks so much ultra, was starting to needlessly worry!! Will let you know tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

Hope everyone's ok.

Mamochka - hope you're having a nice relaxing break. I'm looking forward to trying a milkshake at NK.

Tula - hope sniffing is going ok

Miss E - good luck with stimms

Good luck to everyone else about to start.

Like Ultra I'm on day 20 and just waiting for AF to start. Moving down to London a week on Sunday just in case it comes early. Is anyone planning on having acupuncture in London whilst your cycling? I've been having regular acupuncture sessions up here and would like to carry on in London. I've emailed the acupuncture clinic on Harley Street but haven't heard back from them yet. Has anyone used them before??

Jules xx


----------



## mamochka

Jules

I was using Zita West acupuncture while on fresh cycle in June, I thought they are a bit pricey, package of 5 sessions for 375 or something but they were flexible to accommodate me two times on the day of ET. I had Eva very nice lady.


----------



## mamochka

I am day 20 too!!!


----------



## MissEliza

Afternoon everyone,

I had my scan this morning - Dr Sami said everything was ok and normal! Not a lot to see at the moment but follies growing... Had a call just after one to have 150iu Fostimon and 75iu merional ASAP, was just finishing an accupunture session so needles to more needles very quickly! Luckily my accupunturist is used to IVF herself so was able to do them privatly in her clinic!! Was a bit thrown by ASAP call as first one, I'm sure it won't be the last. Also starting on aspirin, clexane and dexamethasone tomorrow... Feels like things are moving forward 

Jules - I have accupunture where I love which is London suburbia so probably won't be very useful for you, sorry! 

Hope everyone is having a good day?

E xxxx


----------



## Tula1

Hi ladies.
Quiet in here. Maybe that's a good thing? Miss E how's it going? Follies growing well? Went do u think your ec will be? 

Afm my AF came yesterday so I'm off to ARGC on Friday. Eeeeeekkkkk! Nervous excited dreading it all at once. 1 of the girls I was there with last time is doing a fresh cycle at the min so will be nice to have a friendly face there. Hope you'll still be there miss e. firebug will u be there soon? 

Hi everyone. Fertile thoughts xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Tula - great news AF has arrived for you so you can get going.  My AF is due end of this week/beginning of next week.  Going to be strange going to the clinic/bloods again.  Hi to everyone else x


----------



## MissEliza

Tula - yeah!!! Excited/nervous indeed! I'm on day 8 of stimms at the moment, follicles growing and seem ok... Tired, emotional and blotted but all ok   xx

Ultra - fingers crossed AF arrives ok time xx

Waves to everyone else
E xxxxx


----------



## mamochka

Ladies good morning,

Boarding in Moscow now and will be in the clinic for bloods on the weekend or early next week. Looking forward to meeting you all soon!!! 

missEliza - good luck with stimming and hopefully follies will reach the good size soon. May I ask you what is your level of estrodial on day 8-9?

Tula, sorry, are you doing FET or fresh this time? 

ultra, looks we are synchronized))

Hello to everyone else

Xxxx


----------



## Annie101

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining you here... I'm hoping for a FET at Argc. Never done this before but this time we have frozen to use so glad about that, not so many needles! I'm on d13 just waiting to ov and then go for blood test on d21... Anyone else dong FET this cycle? What meds are people on....?i feel like I should be on something or is it after transfer?


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ladies,

Annie, I'm doing a full cycle so I'm afraid I can't help, but I'm sure others will, its exciting to be so close to starting.

Miss Eliza, its great the stimming is going ok and the follicles are growing, I think being tired and bloated is all part of it but you are over half way there so not too long to go now x

Mamochara, safe flight over to UK and I hope you get settled well over the next few days before starting, will your stay be much shorter with the FET? How soon to you expect to transfer your embryo(s)?

Tula1, you must be delighted to be almost at the stimming, the long protocol can seem so long at times, I hope you get started now soon, have you had any immune treatment yet during the down regulation?

Ultra, I hope your af arrives on time, have you far to travel to the clinic?

Jules, best of luck with your move down on Sunday, have you booked an apartment or will you stay in a hotel for a few days until you get started?

AprilShelley, I hope everything is going to plan and you’ll be starting soon.

MollyT, how are your plans coming along for travelling over? It won’t be long now until mid October and you’ll be getting started

Tina11, did you get your immune testing done?

Girls, I have a question for you all, I got my af on 31st July and started my cycle with ARGC on 1st August, we stimmed until 7th and then stopped cycle, I had a few days of very light spotting on 24th-26th August but nothing like a normal af or my normal heavy bleed after an ivf cycle. And I still haven’t had a full bleed, normally I would be a very regular 28-29 days. Today would be the date that my af should be due again so I’m hoping it will turn up. Have any of ye ever experienced a really light bleed after a failed or cancelled cycle? If it doesn’t show up over the weekend I think I’ll contact the clinic on Monday and ask their opinion. I’ve done a few hpt’s so I know I’m not pregnant.
I got my cytokines retested here in Ireland yesterday so they will have the results in about ten days and send them straight to ARGC, hopefully they will be ok and I’ll still be able to start in the next month or so (if my af ever arrives!!) 

Thinking of everyone and big hugs to you all


----------



## mamochka

Barley hi, i am safely in london now. My stay will really depend on the result, as you can imagine! I got a six months visa this time for medical reason, but i was advised i should have opted for simple tourist visa 2 years.

Annie, welcome! i will be doing the FET, i think there are at least 4 of us doing FET. You are a bit ahead of the most as we are waiting for AF, so no clue on the meds. Unless some lovely ladies have done it before. But i think if you go natural route you will only have progesterone (gestone or cyclogest or both) a couple day before FET and the usual suspects like clexane, aspirin etc.

Nice to be away from +6 Moscow!

XXX


----------



## mamochka

Barley, i had a normal bleed after a biochemical pg late June. I think it would be wise to discuss with the clinic. I wish they could hire a person whose main job would be answer questions of the clients who are in the dark and there are so many individual nuances...


----------



## Annie101

Hi that's good I have 4/5 others on FET to help me by... I'm on monitoring cycle so actually may be behind...it's all abit confusing....I'm not sure if I can have a natural FET this cycle or I have to wait for af and start again!


----------



## mamochka

oh ok, i am sure they will decide based on your hormones and scans, try to convince them not to waste a cycle if all looks good


----------



## ultrafirebug

Barley - I'm about an hour away by train, 30 mins by car but only drive to the clinic/bloods on Sundays as free parking and not much traffic.  I had light bleeds after cycle and then AF arrive 1-2 weeks afterwards.  I normally have regular cycles.  Hope AF arrives for you soon.
Mam - glad you have landed safely.  Where are you staying?  Will your husband be joining you for FET?  I'm worried my husband will be away on business for ours.
Annie - this is my first FET.  Did you have treatment at ARGC or transfer your embryos from another clinic?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## mamochka

good morning ladies!

ultra - i am staying in Hammersmith, appr 40 minutes from clinic. yes my DH will be flying from Manila around October 10th. BTW, clinic said partners have to sign papers for thawing, so make sure your DH does that ahead of his business trip. During my fresh ET i fund it very reassuring to hold his hand, but was very emotional anyway..

MissE - are you approaching ET ?

lovely day to everyone


----------



## mamochka

good morning ladies!

ultra - i am staying in Hammersmith, appr 40 minutes from clinic. yes my DH will be flying from Manila around October 10th. BTW, clinic said partners have to sign papers for thawing, so make sure your DH does that ahead of his business trip. During my fresh ET i fund it very reassuring to hold his hand, but was very emotional anyway..

MissE - are you approaching ET ?

lovely day to everyone


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Mam.  The clinic sent me the forms so they are filled in and ready for me to take in x


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi All,

Mamochara, its great that you are over safely and getting settled in, and hopefully you will have a good reason to be in London for a few months  

Ultrafirebug, I hope your dh can be with you for the transfer, its just nice to have the support, but if not you will have your little one back on board and your dh can administer lots of tlc during the tww.

I emailed the clinic this morning about my af and they think its just delayed as a result of stress and grief as we had a family bereavement very soon after we cancelled the cycle. They are going to organise a phone consult for me and if it doesn’t arrive in the next few days they might arrange a scan and some bloods to see what is going on, but they didn’t seem overly concerned about it. So I’m happier now, apart from the fact that it's still really delaying things  

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Barley - will PM you about AF.  We will hopefully be putting 2 back.  DH trip has been delayed so he should be with at transfer x


----------



## Annie101

Hi everyone...gosh this cycle is slow. ...

mamochka I hope this cycle doesn't go for waste either...fingers crossed I can start on downreg straight after blood test if need but I was also hopi g for a hysteroscpy which I'm not sure when happens either! I should know from last time but cant remember!

Ultrafirebug I had clomid for 6 cycles, then 3failed iuis at barts on nhs then just went straight to argc as it was so emotionally and physically draining...I cycled at argc and ec and 7 frozen embies! Mixture of ivf and icsi....I really am thankful I dont have to cycle again but fet is still abit similar ...just hope it works!


----------



## ultrafirebug

BFN for me this morning so now waiting for AF to have natural FET.

Hope everyone is having a nice day 

xx


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies,

hope everyone is enjoying the weekend, i know a few of us are "waiting" for AF.

Annie, are you going straight to medicated FET, and that's why you will be down regulating?

Ultra, sorry about your bfn! I have not seen my husband since mid July so 2 ovs wasted;-) We did try after chemical pg but that was a bfn in end of july.

MissE, have you had your EC already, let us know how it went and what is embr report.

afm, i am just relaxing and waiting for AF to arrive, today is d28, no sign yet. Hopefully not a long delay after four 4-hours flights this past week.

It is a bit quiet on this thread!

XXX


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Mam.  Think once one of us gets AF we all will lol.  Have a nice day xx


----------



## Annie101

Hiya, I think im same as ultrafirebug....So basically af due about 10th oct then I thought argc decide if I have a natural cycle or not....ultrafirebug did you get that choice or you've automatically gone for natural fet? Mamochka are you having a medicated or natural fet? Have any of you had the hysteroscopy? I just thought it better to go straight for medicated fet once af arrives...what do you guys think? I also need hysteroscopy which I think will be d3 of next cycle. But what does medicated involve exactly in fet? I had the long protocol when I did a fresh cycle last time from where I have the frozrn embies. 

Good luck all and keep posting. Have a good weekend xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Annie, they recommended natural FET as I ovulate every month but may changed into a medicated FET depending how the month goes.  Mediated they will down regulate you at day 21 of your cycle to have FET the following month.  I had a hysteroscopy when I joined the clinic which they ask everyone to do.  They measure your cervix so they know the best place to put the embryo(s) back and assess how it is.  They don't always use a scanner for ET x


----------



## Annie101

Thanks for that ultrafirebug! So I will be too late for a medicated if I wait for af etc ok at least thats clearer. I thought hysteroscopy was also to scrape the lining is what I was told? Like if you have endometriosis or to clear any ovarian cysts...the clinic said as its been over 12 months I last had one I need another one so I kept it as late as possible   I think i should just go with the flow now....it really is hard to plan!


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies


ultra firebug- i am s sorry that you got a bfn   , but it is good that you have frosties and can start so soon,

I am having a natural fet, my first cycle with ARGC. They are doing a monitor cycle. Can I go for a blood test today? its sunday, are they open? 

I am also very confused about when i need to go in next??

please help,

thanks xxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Tina - the blood clinic is open between 9am and 10am so hope you got the info before now.  They only take calls/emails Mon-Fri but bloods/scans are done at weekends if they say to come in.  If they haven't said to come in I wouldn't worry x


----------



## tina11

Thanks ultrafirebug, unfortunately I didn't make it today for the bloods so will go in tomorrow.

What time can I go in tomorrow? And how long does it take? 
Can I just turn up? 

Thanks. Mwah xx


----------



## mamochka

Tina hi,

Just email them so they prepare your file. When i was not on medication i usually turned up in the clinic between 9 and 10 am when all the stimming ladies are already done with their first bloods. Hopefully i will be there too if AF arrives today ;-) but when you wait for it it usually does not


----------



## tina11

Thanks mamochtka what do I email them on? Will they check them today? X


----------



## ultrafirebug

[email protected] they wont check them today but will do tomorrow morning after 9am.  If you want a response quicker then call them after 9am. Reception is open at 7.30am Mon-Fri but not calls.  If you can go after 9 then I would recommend you do so as its less busy.  I have to go early as I have bloods/scan before work and make up time x


----------



## Annie101

Hi tina, which bloods do you need to go in for? If its day 1 and af was on sunday then just turn up on monday as I think its ideally d1-2 bloods. They should get your file out there and then but it will probably take abit longer....good luck xx

hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## tina11

Good morning ladies

Thanks for the replies :0) xx

I am just going to leave home in a bit. Maybe will see you ladies there? 

Mamochka- did AF arrive for you? 

CNT wait to begin again. We are having frosites transferred from else where

Xxx


----------



## mamochka

No Tina, still no AF - just shows that when we wait for something we dont get it. usually i am very regular 28-29 days. may be 4 flights in one week made an impact. Good luck with your bloods! You are going first after MissE!


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Just catching up with all the posts as I've not had chance to over the past 

Momochka - hope you've settled in ok and that AF starts soon.

Tina - hope everything goes ok when you go in today.

Ultra - sorry to hear of your BFN. Fingers crossed for your FET.

Barleybelle - we staying in an apartment as my fella works down here every week. Has your AF arrived? 

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Down in London now and waiting for AF to start. Hopefully will be tomorrow or the day after. Hope to chat to some of you at the clinic soon. 

Jules xx


----------



## mamochka

Jules

i am also counting on tomorrow or day after. remember now that ovulated late-ish while on holidays hence delay appr 3 days.

Good week ahead to everyone else!

xxx


----------



## MollyT

Good Luck to all who are about to Kick off at ARGC!

I'm gonna be a wee bit behind you all.... We're planning on flying over to the UK  on October 21st which should give me about a day before AF arrives!

Busy trying to sort out our flat etc... Managed to book the same complex that we've stayed in every time i've been at ARGC but it's only available from the 25th on which means a hotel for the first few nights!....Bleugh! 

Ah well! 

Trying to psych myself up & be all positive for this next cycle but it's so so tough! 

Hope everyone else is coping

x x


----------



## Annie101

Hi ladies,

Help needed!!!

I went for prog blood test on 'monitoring cycle' ....I have been told to go for a medicated FET as they can control it better....that of course means that I start nasal spray tomorrow....but we have been trying ourselves....I know its silly...we've been trying for 2 years and nothing has happened so far....but this time as I was monitoring on opk sticks and I felt ovulation so we timed it to perfection...... I wanted to see the outcome of this cycle and then go for hysteroscopy and medicated FET. That means another 2 months really doesnt it as nasal spray would be on d21 of my next cycle.... If this cycle doesnt work then I definitely think its the medication that i need ..like the clexane, aspirin, steroids, progesterone etc and I think the hystersocopy will help with implantation...I just have no idea why it doesnt happen naturally. But what does natural FET involve? Could I have that now? Like what day do they do the FET? If we try oursleves and implant one emb then could have twins that way? But I dont think they will do natural FET as I havent had a hysteroscopy....I'm so silly leaving it so late and now in a tizz. I have tonight to  think about it......main question is....if i start nasal spray tomorrow...could it affect implantation and a natural pregnancy?


----------



## mamochka

Annie,

My understanding is that down regulation shuts down all the systems including progesterone which you need for successful implanting and pregnancy but dont quote me on this. speak with doctor - have they explained why in your case they want medicated?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Annie - They told me that the spray could affect the fetus if I fell pregnant naturally and said that if we had sex for it to be protected.  If it was me I would leave it a few months and have the medicated FET as recommend. If you push it they might do a natural FET but they recommend things for best results.  They have told me my natural cycle might turn into medicated as even though i ovulate each month my levels/lining might not be playing ball.  Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## Annie101

Thank you so much for your replies mam and ultra. I have decided to leave it this month and see if I miraculously get a natural BFP (unlikely as its honestly been like this over the last 2 years of trying but I'm so stupid I still hope and I shouldnt have had u/p sex if I knew we were going to start DR ..but it wasnt very clear in the protocol) ...I only have a week or so to test and then wait for af. I just would worry all my life if I got a bfp and I had been DR that there would be some health issues in the baby or mc! If it doesnt work then I'll go for hysteroscopy straight away and  have a better diet (!! I eat so much junk i'm sure I have insulin resistance or something) and prepare myself better! Does anyone know what day ET happens? Is it day 14 or 21? so for me next cycle that would be Oct 26 or Nov 2.

If anyone wants to know about a fresh cycle I have just found my diary from when I had a fresh cycle a few years back. I started May 1st and ET July 1st and BFP July 11th...do they do blood tests on Sunday? Well thats what the date was then!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mamochka

Annie,

I was actually planning to do the same thing this month as i have not seen my husband for 2.5 months and he is coming only for 3 weeks. I consulted my FF who had natural FET earlier and she said ARGC were not against trying naturally the same cycle. I guess it all depends on what ARGC want to do with you - natural vs. medicated. In your case, when did they start planning medicated? was it only after 21d bloods? 

i truly wish you a miracle this month!

XX


----------



## Annie101

Hi Mam, Yes it was only after d21 bloods and caught me on the spot abit actually! Just praying hard now but what will be will be xx


----------



## Wishionista

Hi ladies,

Excuse me for butting in here but I just wanetd to clarify what I told Mamochka. I had a successful natural FET in July and now 12w pregnant   

I had a failed freshed cycle back in June and discussed with FET with Dr Z at my review meeting. I clearly remember asking her about having sex in the lead up to transfer and was told it was fine. I asked whether it was possible to end up with twins that way as Annie suggested (i.e. one naturally conceived and one ivf) and was told this had happened in rare cases. I was also told that they would start me on natural FET but there was a chance I would switch to medicated if hormones weren't behaving. I wasn't told about any potential risks of down-regging to a naturally conceived embryo as Ultra was.

I don't want to be responsible for spreading any mis-information here. It may be that in my case they were pretty sure I wouldn't need down-regging (my hormones behaved and I actually had my transfer on d18 of the cycle) but on the other hand, maybe different Drs are giving slightly different messages. Best just to double-check with one of the Drs before deciding what to do.

Good luck to all of you - sending you some stick vibes and baby dust!


----------



## mamochka

thanks for pinpointing Wishionista!


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

AF arrived so went in this morning for my day one bloods. Any idea what time they usually call with the results?? Getting impatient to know if everything's ok and if FSH is ok which protocol I'll be doing  

Jules xx


----------



## mamochka

Jules

they usually always call before 1800 but a few times i called them desperate for my call and they say wait until 2000. Hope you FSH and E2 are tip-top! Which protocols have you had before?

AFM, AF decided to hide somewhere - by all calculations it should be here today, but no... 

XX


----------



## jules75

Thanks Mamochka. I was on long protocol for my previous two attempts with another clinic. I'll be doing either short or follicular this time, depending on what my blood test & scan show. 

Hope your AF arrives soon so you can get started.xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ladies,

Its great to see its starting to get busy on here. 

Miss Eliza, how are you getting on, have you had your et yet? I hope everything is going well for you x

Mamochka, I hope your af arrives soon and you can get started without too much more delay, its si typical when you are waiting on it.

Jules75, I hope you got your phone call and are after starting on your meds, its great to be finally there 

Tina11, I hope you managed to get your bloods sorted.

Ultrafirebug, when do you expect to be starting?

MollyT, you must be getting excited now that you are getting organised. Its a pity your apartment won’t be ready for the first few days but at least there are lots of hotels close by. We stayed in a hotel for the first two nights the last time as I was afraid to book an apartment until we got the go ahead and it worked out ok.

Tula1, how are you getting on, have you started your cycle?

Annie101, it would be so fantastic if you had a natural pregnancy, these things do happen  

Aprilshelly, I hope you’re getting all set to start x

I still haven’t had my af so I went to my gp this morning to get a hormone profile done for the ARGC, but have started getting terrible cramps for the past hour so am expecting it will arrive with a vengeance later today. I had a phone consult on Friday with Dr. Zana  (I’m not sure if I picked up the name right, a really nice female doctor) and she was more concerned about my immune bloods than my af being awol. I should have my cytokine results back early next week but if they are high she said they will almost definitely be recommending more humira for me. So I’m really hoping that the levels are within range, if not it doesn’t look like I’ll be cycling within the next few months. Am trying not to get upset about it yet until it happens.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## kezzababes

Hi all, 


Will be going in for day 1 bloods for the flare protocol in the next couple of days. This is my 8th cycle (3rd at argc) and I have a LO from cycle no 6. 


Hope to see some of you around!


----------



## mamochka

Hey kezzababes, welcome to the thread!! I remember your name from May-June although i cycled a bit later than you and had OTD June 28th. Good luck with your treatment!

XX


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies

Welcome Kezzababes - hopefully it will be a case of 3rd time lucky with ARGC. 

Barleybelle - Hope your cytokines are at the right level and you're cycling soon. I know how hard it is to stay positive. Been all over the place myself since I completed the monitoring cycle.

AFM - By 8pm we'd given up on them calling so we went out for something to eat & they left us a voicemail while we were walking to the restaurant to say they want me back in tomorrow at 7.30am for bloods, a scan and a teaching session. Early start for me then!! Might see some of you there.

Xx


----------



## Tula1

Hi all. Glad to see your moving along nicely. 

E are you still at the clinic? How's it going? 

Bell fingers crossed lovely that you don't need anymore nasty humira. Horrid stuff. If your levels aren't low enough ask the doc if you can have intralipids instead. I did and it worked.  Fingers crossed anyway. 

Joules did they ring yet. So annoying isn't it. They can ring upto 8pm!!! Hope you get started. I'm there so let me no if u want to go for a glass of milk!!!!!! Lol

Mam hope your ok? When's dh coming over? 

Afm im ok. I'm on day 6 of stims. Got away with not having a hyst. Thank god. Had a few extra scans this time cuz my hormone levels aren't rising but scan shows all normal. Trying not to think about it to much and trust they no what they're doing. Ivig tomorrow. Booooo!!
Hope to see some of you there soon. It's been quite boring so far. On my last treatment there was a nice group of ladies and we all hung out together while waiting for 2nd bloods ect. This time everyone seems to vanish?

Xxxx


----------



## Tula1

C u there jules xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Barley - sorry to read that AF still hasn't arrived for you.  Hope you get it soon.
Kezza - seen you on a previous post but can't remember which one.  Welcome  

Hi to everyone else

So AF was due by Tuesday but has not arrived yet.  Been stressed out over the past few days but its a bit calmer now so hoping it will arrive soon 

x


----------



## jules75

Hi Tula. I'd love to try the Natural Kitchen cos I'm not that keen on drinking milk & am hoping their milkshakes will convert me!! I'll let you know when I get to the clinic. Not sure how long it will take to have a blood test, scan & teaching session?

Ultra - hope AF arrives soon

Xx


----------



## Tula1

Joules look out for me. I'm wearing dark blue skinny jeans, baby pink jumper with sparkly bits, long brown wavy hair. 
Gemma xx


----------



## jules75

Hi Gemma. Been having problems with my internet connection on the phone this morning. I'm waiting upstairs to get my scan done & then need to get my blood test done. I'm wearing a blue jeans & a white hooded top. Have you been seen by anyone yet? Julie xx


----------



## jules75

Hi Gemma. Not sure if I just saw you go past the waiting room?? I'm having to wait until 10am to have a teaching session. Not sure if you'll still be in the clinic when I get out from that?? Jules xx


----------



## mamochka

good morning ladies!

AF finally arrived at full speed so will be going to the clinic tomorrow around 9.30. 

Ultra, Kezza let me know if you happen to be there same time.

Tula, Jules hope you have managed to meet!

Barley wish you a nice and low FSH! For all o f us, in fact! Are you outside of London and not doing yr test in the clinic.

Hopefully not too much d1 cramps for me as have to go to a concert with friends tonight!

xxx


----------



## Tula1

Great news mam. See you at the mad house tomorrow xx


----------



## mamochka

Tula. 

out of curiosity what dose are you with the stims? i noticed you have PCOS and just wondering as last cycle i believe they overstimulated me with 300ml dose. I dont think i have PCOS but definitely a high response.
Will send you my dress code tomorrow  so we can recognize each other

XX


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - AF also arrived for me.  I'll be in mega early though as I'll be going to work straight after.  I will have more time at the weekends so can meet some of you lovely ladies for a drink/food at NK if treatment falls on them days for me.  I will be wearing a red coat and have a large cath kidston floral bag.  Please come and say hi if you see me x


----------



## ultrafirebug

I'm going in Saturday for 8.30am to pick up form and then have bloods.  If anyone is around then and fancies meeting up for a drink/breakfast at NK let me know x


----------



## kezzababes

Hi all, back tomorrow for day 2 bloods and scan. Won't have chance to hang around as need to be back for picking LO up from nursery at 12 (fingers crossed thy are done with me by then!) 
Ill be wearing a bright blue jumper dress and jeans. I have blondish hair in a short bob. 


Tula-I think I saw you on the road to the blood place today. You smiled at me as you spotted the yellow form.


----------



## Barleybelle

Ultrafirebug and mamochka, it's great your af's arrived and ye are both started, I really hope everything goes brilliantly from here on for you both   mamochka, I'm in Ireland so am getting a lot of my bloods done over here before moving over to cycle 

Jules, how did your teaching session go, have you started your stimms tonight?

Tula, hope the ivig was ok, how do they decide between the intralipids and ivig?

Kezzababes, I hope this cycle is lucky for you and you get a sibling for your lo x

I got my cytokine results today and they were well below level so I'm thrilled about that, it's only my cd56 cells that are high so hopefully the Argc will do their magic and get those under control  

Sorry if I missed anyone, I hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Tula1

Evening ladies. Good day for me only needed intralipids instead of Ivig this time. Someone is watching over our bank balance!! Think it depends on which levels are raised to which treatment you have. Think it's the cd56 for intralipids. So Belle u may get the cheap one to. Great news on your cytokleins. 
Joules lovely to meet you today. Hope u got the green light?
Kezza I do remember smiling at someone. U should of said hi. Look out for me tomorrow.although I remember seeing you I don't think I took enough notice to recognise u? But I'm there at 7.30 for scans and bloods to so may c u. X
Bug I'll be there sat! X
Mam I'm always on a really low dose.usually around 150ui. Occasionally I've added half of 75ui. But always a low dose cuz I'm high risk of ohss and I've had it before. They would of learnt from your past go and make changes if needed.
Think I'm wearing a gold sparkly jumper tomorrow. Love my sparkles!!! Night all xx


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Tula - was lovely to meet you to. I got seen straight away when I went back in. I'm on short protocol & had my first Fostimon injections there & then!!

Barleybelle - really glad your cytokine results were low.

Mamochka - great news that your AF has arrived. Hope you enjoyed the concert.

Kezzababes & Ultra - I'll look out for you both tomorrow & Saturday.

I'm going in at 7am for my hysteroscopy. Should be done by 10ish. Not sure if I'll be up a milkshake at the NK after though but will hopefully have time to pop thereon Saturday. 

See you all soon.xx


----------



## mamochka

good night lovely ladies!

concert turned out to be ballroom dancing championship! my head is spinning...

i will be in the clinic around 10am, not sure who will be there at that time, maybe Jules after sedation  Good luck with your hysto! hopefully they will not make me have one as had it 4 months ago.

FET ladies is there a retest for mini immunes at some point before ET for us?

xxx


----------



## jules75

Forgot to say I'm wearing black leggings, a grey jumper dress  & have a blonde bob. See you soon.xx


----------



## mamochka

I am wearing cream sleeveless jacket and jeans, brownish hair pinned by some flowery barrettes


----------



## Enigmama

Hi all,
I have recently started downregging and am trying to plan (as much is possible with ARGC) when I have to ake time out of work.

Could someone please tell me when the daily bloods start? Is it once you start stimming on day 5?

Good luck and baby dust to all

Enigmama

X


----------



## ultrafirebug

Welcome Enigmama.  Bloods start at 7.30am Mon-Fri, 8.30am Sat and 9am Sun.  Stimmulating depends on when they ask you to start. Once your period arrives you will go in for days 1-3 bloods and then every day you are on stimulation for the first week and once or twice on the second week onwards until your follicles are at the size they are happy with.  How far away are you from the clinic?  I'm an hour away so the second week I worked but was called back all days except once x


----------



## mamochka

Hiya,

My visit to ARGC was quite surgical today - my file was ready after yesterday's email (maybe they are becoming more efficient ) so i have not seen anyone apart from the ladies in the waiting room who looked like stimmers waiting for their second call. HAd a nice breakfast at Le Pain solo remembering the crazy June days...Anyways I got my call, FSH and E2 seem to be ok and they invited for a scan and immunes Monday 14th. So i have a whole week and two weekend free. 

PS: I asked them to test thyroid level and although it came at 2.57 - Mr T says no need for thyroxin. Strange! I thought the target zone should be 1-1.5.

Jules, hope the hysto was smooth and pain free. 

Tula, are you already on two bloods a day?

Ultra, good luck tomorrow with FSH! What forms do we need to pick up? Is it consents?They did not mention anything today on the call..

Enigmama, i think for long protocol you start stimming on day 5 and have your daily bloods, after day 7 it could be two bloods in the 1st half of the day + scan after 12. So i remember spending there from 8.00 till 1400 on some days (mostly hanging around in the shops looking for leggings as jeans stopped fitting) 

Wishing nice weekend to everyone!

xxx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies, I hope I can join you  
I've started nasal spray on monday 30th and I've been put on long protocol. Anyone around same timings as me?
Sibi


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - just my blood form.  I already have our consent form but DH will have to come in separately to sign it with ID as it has to be witnessed by them and they will want it before ET day.

Sibi - Welcome.  I'm undergoing FET but some ladies on her are doing long protocol. Good luck!

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Morning ladies. My train is delayed so will be getting in 8.45-9ish. I'm wearing a brown jacket and large floral bag today.
Have a nice day xx


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies. Ultra I think I'll be there at the same time as you. I'll be wearing blue skinny jeans, a chiffon top & blue quilted jacket. Unfortunately I won't be able to join you all at NK cos me & my DP are heading off straight after to do some sightseeing as I haven't seen much if him this week cos he's been working late. Hope to catch up with you all soon though.xx


----------



## kezzababes

Hi girlies, just a quickie to say I got the green light to start the flare protocol and just shot up in front of my boy for the first time! Hysteroscopy on Monday. I will be in tomorrow morning for bloods around 9.30. 


Small rant- after hanging around most of the day yesterday (and subsequently needing my mil to come over to look after LO), I had to go back for more bloods and a scan today. So did that to be called at 12.30 to say I can start (day3) and to take 600 fostimon straight away. I said that would be lovely but you didn't give me any drugs yet. So they said, please get back ASAP. So I bundled LO in the car for the second time today and stressingley drove like a luney to get back to the clinic. To be then told to take a seat and someone will be with me shortly. 30 minutes later I am then told to not stress and take the fostimon when I get home! Anyway my LO has been a star today so I'm off to take him to the swings. Hopefully see some of you in the next few days!


----------



## Hoping30

Hi All 

I shall be starting FET this month when AF starts around mid-Oct.

I had a failed fresh cycle in July :-(

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bruni82

Hello ladies, it's been my first time here and wanted to ask smth. i am on my day 13 of stim now with ARGC and still got no call for triggering. I don't know if this is normal or not. Am i too late for it? I really don't know what to think. The nurse stopped me taking merional and fostimon, but still my follicles are 17 cm, so not big enough. Im really confused and concern at the moment.


----------



## Charl0403

Hello. Sorry to butt in to your thread. I just wanted to reassure bruni. I was exactly the same as you a month or so ago and was worried. They told me it was fine and they have stimmed people for 25 days before! I was stimmed for 14 days and got a bfp. Everyone's body is different and that is why you are at argc so they can tailor treatment just to you.

All the best to everyone. My fingers are crossed for you all

X


----------



## Annie101

Just thought I'd say hi.......

Those on long protocol fresh cycle (if I can be of any help...Enigmama, sibi), I started nasal spray from d21 of monitoring cycle then when AF came had a hyst and cyst aspiration, bloods on d8 and started injecting from d10-21...bloods every day for one week then twice a day for the second week and scans evey other day so I just stayed there on the long days...but remember to take all your needles and meds with you as you don't know when you will get the call and need your stuff....I remember I had a local nuffield hospital who I just used to go to when I didnt have the meds with a private prescription and the price was good too. I think I took 3 weeks off and was at work the day after ET on d29. But then again days could be slightly different depending on your case??

Jules- how was your hysteroscopy? What time were you seen and out by? Did you have to have someone collect you or good to go home alone?

Ultra- what are these forms for? I havent signed or been given anything at this stage ....nor has DH..he wasnt expecting to come in at all....miracle baby is what he expects without doing any work!!Tcht

Kezzababes- I know what you mean...I was given a phonecall too after bloods to say start DR that day and I had no meds or prescription and it was just too stressful to sort out childcare and meds so I decided to wait....so now next cycle I'm just going to get all prescriptions in my hand and sort meds as they are not always easy to get at the local chemist either.

mam- hope your cycle is going all well.....will you be having a medicated FET or natural?....I'll be doing that same time next week hopefully...or not hopefully(!) iykwim but I dont feel anything so I think this cycle is wasted...oh well 

Hoping-hi...i'm doing an FET too just waiting for AF around 11th Oct

Barleybelle, Tula- are you on fresh cycle??

Hope I havent missed anyone! Have a good weekend!


----------



## mamochka

Hoping 30 welcome - I think you were just behind me so I remember your name in June

Bruni - no worries - they are most likely coasting you but you still have to get a call from the nurses. Back in June my stimms were stopped after day 10, then i did not make stim jabs for a few days and then they triggered me on d12 and EC on d14. This is done to calm down your systems if you have a tendency for high response. I went into EC with estradiol level of almost 13000 which is a clear sign of over-stimulation. What was you usual dose for merional/fostimon?

Kezza, what a rollercoaster, but glad you made it and will start stimming. I believe it is crucial to catch the right day to start stimulation especially if you have not downregged.

Ultra, hope bloods were ok - although i dont reall know if FSH and E2 really matter for FET, i guess they just collect info to make a decision natural vs. medicated.

Annie -  i obviously hope for the natural FET but as we understand now will know only after d21 or so

Jules - have you started stimming and which protocol they put you on? I like skinny jeans everyday  

Barley - have you started your protocol and when are you flying over?

Sibi - welcome!

AFM - i guess i will just be getting in the right mood and enjoying London. Went for a nice walk to Holland Park today and after that visited Whole Foods. Bought some raspberry leaf tea for the uterus lining. Last month it was 9mm and my gyno in Moscow told me ideally above 10mm. 

enjoy your weekend ladies!


----------



## Bruni82

MAmuchka - my usual dose  was 225 M and 75 F, but the last day was only 150 M. And that is stopped. Suprefact, dexamethasonea, clexanea and aspirin continues.   Today i took a quick look on my file nd the estradiol was almost 12500.... Am i overstimulating?


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Mam - I love Whole Foods - could shop there every day!!   We were in Notting a Hill today. Portobello Road market was packed. They put me on short protocol and I am now on day three of stinks with 600iu of Fostimon so far each day. 

Annie - my hysteroscopy was fine. Had light cramping when I first came to but they gave me done paracetamol and it went quickly. Apart from that I just felt tired but that could have been from the early start. I had to be there at 7am waited about 45 minutes to go down while they checked my consent forms. Went into theatre at 9am and left the clinic just after 10am. The team that do the hysteroscopy and egg collection are great and really put me at ease. My DP had to come and collect me and stay with me for the rest of the day.

Kezzababes - glad you got the green light to go ahead. Might see you tomorrow for bloods.

Barleybelle - teaching session was good. They went through all the meds, timings for coming into the clinic and what will happen when they call with your daily instructions. Wrote loads of notes!!

Tula - nice to see you again today. Hope you didn't have to wait too long for your second blood test. 

Welcome to Enigmama, SIBI, Bruni and Hoping.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend. I'm sat having a chill watching Strictly. These early mornings are starting to catch up with me! Xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jules - I didn't pick up your message before I went there sorry.  I had a very bad headache so was very pleased that I was seen so quickly at argc and bloods clinic.  Came home, had pills and a nap and felt much more better for it.
Kezza - sorry to read about you having to rush back especially when you had LO in tow. Hope the next few days are calmer for you.
Hoping - a few of us are having FET.  I've just started so may see you in the next few weeks.
Bruni - I was stimulated for longer than most of the ladies I was cycling with but it was worth it as I got a good amount of good quality eggs.
Charl - are you back at the clinic?  If so where are you in your cycle?
Annie - they posted me the fet pack after I miscarried that's why I had the consent form.  They will give it to you and the others at some point.
Mam - they called and told me that I have to go in Thurs for immunes blood test and the following Monday for mid cycle scan.  When are you in next?

x


----------



## mamochka

Ultra - i am back to argie on Monday 14th for both scan and immunes. At 9.30. What time is your scan? I wonder now why my immunes are taken later on. Were you on intralipids/IVIG before?

Bruni - i dont know if the 'overstimulating' is the right term but definitely high response like me. I read somewhere that advisable level of estradiol is 4000-5000 for the time of egg collection. They also say that each egg is producing appr 200-300 of E2. How many follicles they have seen on the last scan?

AFM, having a strange (little pimples) rash on my neck


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - I had one lot of intralipids when I was pregnant as my hcg levels were low.  My scan is also at 9.30 so you will have to let me know what you are wearing so I can say hi   x


----------



## Bruni82

Mam-the doc confirmed 7 follicles on the left and 6 on the right,   , now i hope they will give me good eggs. Blood tomorrow at 8...


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bruni - hope it went well today
Barley - af arrived yet?

X


----------



## Barleybelle

Ultrafirebug, my af finally arrived thurs night so I'm going to start on day 1 of my next af, and hopefully I'll be back to my 28 day cycle! I spoke with Dr.Zara again on Friday and I definitely won't need humira which is fantastic news so am all set to go hopefully. Will probably get day 1 bloods here in Ireland again and fly over that night if my fsh is ok, have a month now to prepare and get myself motivated for starting again! Is the FET much easier with regards to amount of clinic visits and bloods?

Bruni82, that's an excellent number of follicles, hopefully it will result in lots of great embryos.  

Mamochka, did your rash clear? Maybe it's a reaction to some meds?

Jules, I was the same in the teaching session, took lots of notes, they do things so different to an other clinic. I hope the stimming is going ok, when is your next scan?

Annie, did you decide to wait until next month? Hopefully you'll get your bfp and won't to cycle at all. I'm doing a fresh cycle x

Tula, glad to hear your bank balance is being protected a bit, it takes a fair bashing once you start a cycle! My cd56 cells are high so Im presuming it will be intralipids for me too, although I had them with my last two cycles in Ireland and I don't know how effective they were for me, but with the Argc tweaking of the other meds hopefully it will all work out  

Kezzababes, Sibi and Enigmama, I hope the cycles are going ok so far x

Hoping30, I'll be a bit behind you starting, it will be around the end of the month, but you'll surely cross paths with lots of people here  

Hi to everyone x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Barley - very pleased AF arrived for you.  From what I have read I think I will go in next Thurs for immunes, following Mon for scan/bloods, then start opk sticks, once get positive result back in for daily bloods and when my hormones are right they will put 2 back.  They have told me they are going to try and keep drugs to a minimum for me this cycle but think it will all depend on what my immunes results show.  Had immunes and mini immunes last time and nothing came up so hoping it will be ok. I was not on any progesterone support with my son so hoping I wont be on them this time x


----------



## mamochka

Hello Ladies!

Barley - glad AF arrived for you but i somehow thought you were going to join us this cycle.

Rash became very 'ripe'  and still a few more shaping up but with application of acne spot-on cream it is is gradually subsiding. I figured it was two packs of chips i ate at the concert which gave me bad stomach and rash as an aftermath... I still managed an 1.5h in the sun by river today, i think i even dozed off (by the way, i was dx with lack of vitamin D - so now try to catch any sunny spell)

Ultra - i will send the email to the clinic confirming my immunes are for sure next Monday.

Hubby arrives also next Monday while i am in the clinic, we will get straight to 'business' after that 

Bruni - let us know if you finally trigerred

MissE - we miss you and hope you are doing ok, probably on 2ww already.

greetings to everyone else   

xxx


----------



## Alice3210

Hi ladies

Am always lurking on the ARGC boards as they're so good on monitoring hormones and also using progesterone in oil. 
On that note, I'm hoping you might be able to help me out!
I've currently got Prontogest 100mg snap top bottles - can I use half one day and half the other?
Sure I read somewhere that you have to chuck what you don't use but somehow that sounds wrong.
If I draw up everything, inject half and then put new needle on and keep in the syringe for next day do you think it will still be OK?

Really appreciate any info.

Thanks a lot and best of luck to everyone.

Ax


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - I don't know why we have been told to have the test at different times seeing that we are going in for our scans the same day.  To be honest I would rather they did my immunes the Monday as I have to get up at stupid a clock on Thursday and get one of my friends to take DS to school for me. Saying that they said I could come in at 7.30am.  They originally said 9.30 but I asked if it could be first thing so I can go to work afterwards and they said ok.  Don't want to mess them about if I ask if I can have them done Monday now.

Alice - I wasted a lot of 1/2 vials and your right it does seem such a waste.  I'm not a medical expert so cannot advise I'm afraid.  Where are you in your cycle?

Just hit my 1000 post mark  

x


----------



## Annie101

Hi just abit of a rant...barleybelle yes I decided to wait this cycle....but after reading the earlier commenets you guys said to ring the dr at ARGC and discuss my concerns about DR while having u/p sex that cycle as I was worried in the unlikely eventy I got a natural BFP...I had spoken to Dr Zahra originally who had said to start DR that day!....That was on a Tuesday ....so the next day I frantically rang thinking maybe I could at least have a FET as a unmedicated cycle and hopefully I wouldn't be too late for that as I was d20 in my cycle or that maybe I should just go down collect my prescription and start DR?? But they take your name, your phone no., your patient no. and then don't call you back....so I called again on Thursday taking name of person I spoke to..Emily and I asked if she was a nurse as she could give me general advice anyway...but she said she wasn't and that she would get Dr Zahra to call me back. So I wait....

and wait....no call Friday....or Saturday or Sunday

So I call again today on Monday ...obv d25 and most probably too late for a FET this cycle....and I happen to speak to Emily again....I mean I know the clinic is busy but she was so unsymapthetic, unapologetic, unresposive to what I was saying.....like she couldnt care less ...like how rude!!! She was obv having a bad day but quite frankly I don't think shes going to do anything again...I won't hold my breath for the phoncall! Where are all the nice staff gone??


----------



## ultrafirebug

Annie - As we all know the clinic is very busy but they should always be polite, courteous and call us back.  We are their customers after all.  I called to speak to an embryologist this morning as I wanted to find out what grades my embryos are and after waiting a while for them to answer they tried to transfer me and then the line cut dead.  I tried again and waited even longer but got though.  When I went on Saturday I did notice that there are a few new faces and a new lady called me back when my results were in.  Jules was the lady I used to deal with and shes lovely.  Wonder if she is still there.  I really do hope so.  Hope they call you soon x


----------



## MrsD86

Hi all

I am a lurker as Im currently waiting for my first appointment at argc. Anyway someone suggested I follow a cycle thread to get an idea of what it's like day-to-day when cycling at argc so I am reading all your posts with interest. However by not saying anything I feel a little like a stalker/eavesdropper so thought id just say a quick hello and let you know I'm here! 

I hope its ok that im following your journeys- Good luck to all of you-can't wait to be cycling myself! 

X


----------



## kezzababes

Ultra-yes jules is still there but does the ec and hysto's. so she is based in the dungeon!


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi, I sometimes find the quickest way to get a response is to email the info address with your query and ask for someone to get back to you urgently,they usually respond quickly enough. 

Mamochka, I was going to cycle with this af, but it's my first af since I cancelled my last ivf cycle and as it was so long arriving I felt my body could maybe do with a break for another month to give the cycle the best chance of working so we decided to wait the extra few weeks. Hopefully it will be worth it.

Hi to everyone x


----------



## Barleybelle

By the way I heard earlier that Zita West recommends Solgar Whey to go Protein to be taken in the month before a cycle and also during stimming to help egg quality. It ties in with the high protein diet the Argc recommend during the cycle, I've started taking it today, at this stage I'd try anything that might help.


----------



## Bruni82

Hello ladies, 
 yes mam i finally triggered on sunday at exactly 7pm, that what they said... Not a minute more.... Anyway glad that was the final shot and back again on tomorrow , Tuesday for EC.  
Feeling  a bit anxious  but no more tests, last week was so intense, gosh girls, if you are going through this please make sure u take a month off from work otherwise you're going to risk the job. My boss was not very enthusiastic with my leaving twice a day.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kezza - glad she is still there.  Might bump into her when I go in for transfer.
Annie - did they call you back?
Mrs - is this your first cycle?
Mam - did they get back to you about your immunes?
Barley - I always email the unless I need a quicker response or they email me telling me I have to call them.
Bruni - good luck with ec.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Enigmama

Hi ladies,

Just trying to catch up with all your posts.

Ultra, Annie - thanks for your info. V useful. I'm about an hour away too so Sounds like I can work the first week of Simms but after what bruni said I need to think about what to do in second week. 

Sibi, mrsD86 - welcome   I'm a newbie to this thread too after lurking for months. I started down regging on 2nd so only a few days behind you Sibi

Barleybelle -I remember you from when I was lurking on the immunes board. Glad you don't have to have humira again and can get started straight away with no more delays.

Bruni - Good luck with trigger tomorrow

Alice hope u get ur call soon. Argc are terrible at returning calls  

Hi to hoping, misseliza, Jules and mama (and anyone else I missed) hope everything is ok

Xx


----------



## Annie101

Hi

bruni im so excited for you! Are you one of the first this cycle to make it through the first stages?!

Afm.....I did finally get a call....and.... I don't know what to say....I just feel really deflated.....I feel like as it is FET for me they aren't taking me seriously 

noooow the dr says we will try a non medicated cycle next month because you didnt want medication.....im like no that was just this cycle as i wasnt preparef to take drugs in 2ww and wasnt sure of outcome....i was like why didnt you make this my non medicated cycle then and now you tell me my next cycle will be non medicated and will turn medicated if blood tests are not right but yoi should have done that this cycle! Ive just been twiddling my thumbs at home.....then she said come to have your hysteroscopy in next few days....im like but af hasn't come and im in 2ww....shes like ok we can do next week then as fri/sat difficult. But then im told d5/6 is too late for me as lining will be spoilt if its done that late and no good for non med fet so we will have to abondon next cycle too!! Why couldnt I have had my hysto at the begining of this cycle then?? Wen I rang for d1 bloods I even enquired about it but was fobbed off. Now either I should have insisted but im not the dr am I? Is dr t looking at my notes this time or not...cos im getting v mixed msgs .....


----------



## Annie101

As you can see right now I am highly wound up and stressed out, I suppose I should just chill out and let it be....so guys do you think I should have hysto d28? I normally have 28 day cycles except last month it was 34   I think I will as I am having alot of bowel movements and preg is supposed to make you constipated... so that's another sign to just get on with it


----------



## ultrafirebug

Annie - Sorry that you have been given the run around.  Personally I would email them asking for a phone consultation so you know exactly what will be happening and when.  They will email you back with a date and time to call them.  Write down a list of all your questions so you can get it clear in your mind xx


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies,

Bruni - good luck with the EC tomorrow morning, i am sure you will have close to 20 eggies - fingers xx

Annie - it sounds so complicated, i had a slight feeling that ARGC do not enjoy FETs as much as they enjoy fully-blown fresh cycle  and you really have to micro-manage them but at the same time i realized last cycle that the more you push them the more they resist and then you get monkeys and do not have a good feeling about the treatment.

I was contemplating the idea of asking for a consult to go through the steps of FET with the doctor so i could plan my DH tickets and days in London but i am delaying this because i just know they will say everyone is busy, and then i will become nervous waiting for their call etc etc. So i just have a rough idea of the steps, no idea how they will decide natural or medicated FET and what are the meds support in both cases. So calm down and breath a few times, do the HPT tomorrow. And if anything just go to the clinic and tell them you are in the dark and need to work out a solution.

Ultra - still have not put the email in for the reasons above

Sibi, mrsD86, Alice - welcome to our thread

Jules - how the stimms are progressing?

Barley - i would try anything too!!! 

Kezza - are you approaching the trigger day?

AFM, had a busy day sorting out chores, went for a yoga class tonight and can you believe after all the relaxation had a grand slide down the stairs. It was good stairs were thickly carpeted but the calm of Shavasana completely diappeared. Still fighting the neck rash!


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

Just been catching up on all the posts.

Mam - Sounds like you've been having lots of fun today. Hope you didn't hurt yourself after falling down the stairs! Stimms is going fine so far. I had to do my first cetrotide injection today and they've also put me on clomid & Viagra.

Annie - sorry you've been having a hard time sorting out your FET. As Ultra & Mam say I would also suggest getting a phone consultation. We did that to go through the follicular protocol, in case they put me on that, as we had no idea what it entailed. Hope you get sorted soon.

Enigmama - how is dr going?

Kezzababes - how did your hysteroscopy go? 

Bruni - wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow  

Barleybelle - I had a scan on Saturday and one this morning. Follicles were starting to show up this morning with three on one side and five on the other so we'll see how it goes. They didn't measure them though. Not sure when they start doing that?? What's the Solgar Whey to Go Protein like?? 

Welcome to MrsD86 and hi to everyone else.

I'm back in for bloods at 7.30am tomorrow so will look out for you all if you're there.

Nite nite. Jules xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Jules, the Solgar is a powder you dissolve in liquid, it's not very pleasant, I tried it first in fruit juice and failed to drink it so I whisked the next scoop with milk and it wasn't so bad. Eight follicles is great, hopefully you will get some excellent little embryos from that number  

Mamochka, hope you're ok after your fall  

I don't have to have a hysteroscopy this time as I had one in July but I was just wondering did anyone get an endo scratch done before cycling without doing the hysteroscopy? I've been thinking of getting it done here in Ireland prior to starting x


----------



## mamochka

Barley

I was talking to Penny from Serum the other day and she suggested that saying it is a standard procedure but i dont think ARGC are doing it as a practice. Go for it just figure out which cycle it should be before the actual treatment.

sorry no personals, have a debilitating headache today - hopefully not from yesterday's 'flight'

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - hope you feel better soon
Bruni - hope ec went well today
Barley - I was not offered endo scratch at clinic so not sure if they do it or not
Jules - how long have you been stimulating for?

Hi to everyone else

x


----------



## Bruni82

Hello ladies,
Thank you ultrafirebug. Ec today was ok at the start, so everythhing fine at the clinic, but the hard part was after that.... Had a lot of nausea, vomiting and a lot of sleep.... Was not able to concentrate.
I called them in the morning and explained all this, but they said is all from anestetics, so seems like the simptons are normal.
This evening i feel more pressure below my belly, just like im pregnant....  
The good news is at i got 14 eggs and will have more news tomorrow how it went with the embrios..... Fingres crossed it goes well....


----------



## mamochka

Wow Bruni - what a good number, like textbook! Let the little embies do their business overnight and divide nicely. Keep us updated! on the symptoms - keep drinking a lot of water and have a lot of rest. it will only get better with time, no magic pill, unfortunately. I remember going for 5dt still bloated..

ultra - i am going for short consult to the clinic on Thursday to discuss the steps and timings (hubby pressures me for scenarios to arrange tickets) and they said if needed can do immunes the same time.

afm, still numb headache, rash getting better, tummy acting weird. also signed up for Spanish language classes to keep myself occupied and had my second lesson today.

who is next to trigger?

xxx


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,

Well done Bruni! That's a very good number!

Hope the others are all well and keeping  

AFM I got my cycle today so blood test and scan on Monday @ 8am.

If anybody there, happy to have a chat  

Xxx


----------



## mamochka

Sibi, i am there only at 9.30 for a scan


----------



## Tula1

Hi ladies. 
Sorry I've not been on for a couple of weeks but life at ARGC is crazy and demanding as you all know. I've still been following on your progress, glad to see your all doing well. Welcome to the new ladies to. Can't believe you've been there while I have and we didn't know. Only managed to meet up with joules and kezza who were lovey. Been a bit disappointed with the lack of argc'ers in the nk this time round!!!
Bruni well done on 14 fantastic eggs. I get violently sick after any ARGC procedures. I'm sure they use a prehistoric cheap crap anaesthetic!!!!ive never had it anywhere else. Dreading my ec!!!
Afm I've done my trigger tonight at 7 for ec on Thursday!!!!! Day 12 and 2 days ahead of last year. I've been a bit worried as this cycle has gone to well!!!! But then today the ohss symptoms have started to kick and you have seen me today hiding between 2 very posh cars on Harley street retching my guts up like road kill!!!lol
Xxx


----------



## mamochka

a fresh article on the uterine scratch

http://news.sky.com/story/1150796/ivf-new-treatment-boosts-live-birth-rate


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bruni - great number of eggs.  Sending your embies dividing thoughts.
Mam - Glad your having a consultation so you will know dates/timings.  I was only told what was going to happen until Monday so after that I'm clueless.  DH trip has been delayed till 28th October so I'm really pleased hes going to be there for ET.  
Sibi - I'm there at 9.30am on Monday too.
Tula - good luck for Thursday.  I will be there early but think you will be downstairs by the time I get there.

x


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

SIBI - I'll probably be there at 7.30 for bloods so will look out for you.

Mam - glad rash is getting better. Hope your headache goes soon.

Bruni - glad EG went ok. 14 is a great number. The highest I've got before is 11. Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.

Ultra - I'm on day 6 of stimms today. Back in tomorrow at 7.30 for bloods and a scan if anyone's around.

Barleybelle - I'm not sure about the Solgar. Having enough trouble with the litre of milk!!  

Tula - wishing you lots of luck for Thursday. Let me know how you get on.

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Xx


----------



## Balibali

Hello Everybody,

Barleybelle - I can recommend to put the Solgar Whey to go into the dough of pancakes (its just some flour, milk (okay, not ideal but we still need to enjoy our life), eggs(protein  and some salt). You can bake it perfectly and it tastes good with fresh or frozen blueberries and raspberries, sweeten it with some manukahoney! Yummie
Except that I also only can stand it in milk. 

I hope I can cycle 2nd time with ARGC end of October - after the last stimm IVF they recommended a natural IVF for better egg quality now. 
Hope to get to know some of you!
Fingers crossed for all of us
V


----------



## mamochka

hey Balii-bali welcome! we have quite a contingent here from May-June thread   there are a few ladies doing fresh cycle and quite a few FET-ers. I would be really  interested to know what natural IVF involves in ARGC. Was it them who recommended?

xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Hi everyone, the thread seems to be getting busier and lots of new names (can't catch up!) 


Tula-best of luck for tomorrow. I did wonder when you weren't there this morning. I have a feeling this is your time so fingers crossed for a smooth ec, stonking bfp and happy healthy pregnancy. Let me know how you get on. 


Jules-I am a day behind you. I saw you today and smiled at you in the reception room. I was annoying everyone by filing my nails! Maybe see you tomorrow. 


Day 5 and everything is fine. I'm never going to be a factory hen but happy with my growing fab six. Still waiting on the call though! Arghhhh!


----------



## Barleybelle

Tula, the very best if luck for tomorrow, hopefully the cycle going well is a sign of more good things to come  

Mamochka, thanks for the link on the endo scratch, I've booked to get it done here on 29th Oct, a few days before starting. How is your headache? I hope you get all your questions answered tomorrow  

Balibali, thanks for the tip re the Solgar in pancakes, I've started whizzing it up in milk with a little bit of fruit and it's bearable (just about   ) I should be starting around end October too so we should be close together x

Jules, great that the stimming is going well, I hear you with the milk, the one litre a day was the part I really hated the last time, I changed to flavoured milk in the end. 

Hi to everyone, it's great to see it so busy here x


----------



## mamochka

Barley - no problem. I am going to ask tomorrow about endo scratch whether they do it at ARGC.. I am expecting to get a surprised look  Headache was all gone last night after i took an ayurvedic pill for acidity (my follicular phase always causes me higher acidic juices and luteal the opposite)

Tula - all fingers crossed for you tomorrow  , let us know how many..

Kezza - i believe the smaller the better, plus on the scan they always see 2-3 less follicles than in reality

Bruni - hopefully good news this morning from the embryology team   

Jules - hopefully not long now

Ultra - will let you know what are the finding from tomorrow consult. glad Dh will be hand holding. Areyou 100% sure you will be getting a natural FET?

SIBI - how do you feel after down regging? any headaches?

AFM, quiet day today, just yoga = no falls luckily, all ladies were worried about me. I was worried myself a bit as had similar fall on a real stone stairs 1.5 years ago and had a whiplash effect pains and had to go to osteopath. Will be at the clinic by 12.30, no dress code yet 

Just realized the was no Sept-Oct thread (ARGC earned less money in September ), and ladies on the BFP are complaining there are no newbies, so pressure is on us. 


enjoy your evening, lovely ladies

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - not 100% but its a strong possibility x


----------



## jules75

Sorry Kezzababes. It was my first 5AM cetrotide injection this morning and I couldn't get back to sleep after so I was in a world of my own this morning. You might have to nudge me awake tomorrow!!


Mam - glad your headache has gone. I know what you mean about acidity. I felt exactly the same today. Hope your consult goes ok tomorrow. I wasn't sure whether to take an anti-acid tablet with the cocktail of drugs I'm on??


Barleybelle - I went straight to milkshakes. Couldn't drink milk on its own. Just wish I'd brought my liquidiser with me so I could make my own. 


Tula - wishing you lots of luck for EC for tomorrow. Thanks for your advice today regarding immunes. Keep me posted with how you get on.


Welcome to Balibali


AFM - The results of my mini immunes were back today and I might need to have either a IVIG or intralipid infusion tomorrow so might be in the basement for a while on a drip. The immune results from my monitoring cycle were fine so this is the first time anything has shown up. They're also putting me on baby aspirin, Clexane and a steroid from tomorrow. I can't believe the amount of meds I'm on compared to with my previous clinic!! Has anyone else been on Clexane? I've felt like I'm coming down with a cold since yesterday morning. Could that effect your immunes results? Sorry if that's a silly question but have no experience with the immunes side of things.  


I'm in at 7.30 for my bloods & then probably hanging round the clinic or Natural Kitchen waiting to see if I'm having the infusion. If anyone wants to join me for a milkshake give me a shout.


Enjoy rest of your evening.xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Jules, I was on Clexane for my last cycle but only post transfer. They are pre-filled syringes so are easy to use. It's great that they are on top of things. When I was over in August I bought a little hand blender for £15 in an electrical shop on Baker Street (can't remember it's name) and it was ideal for whisking up anything like milk shakes, they are handy if you're in an apartment


----------



## kezzababes

Jules-yes I was half asleep for the same reason! Clexane can sting and leave nasty bruises but its ok. I was on it until 3 weeks after LO was born so got used to it. Best place to get it from was tesco pharmacy. 
Yes a cold can affect your immune results. Your body was fighting a virus so your immune system flares up to help it. Hopefully you will only need an intralipid. 


I've got to take my cetrotide at 6 in the morning so going to leave later tomorrow. If I'm around I will nip to the nk.


----------



## mamochka

Jules,

re antacids - i never take them as they only make the matters worse long-term. i suggest eliminating all acidic foods and drinks like coffee, black tea, orange juice, tomatos, eggplants, onions, garlic etc (milk only warm). Plain risotto/rice porridge usually helps. I also take aurvedic herbal tablets. Let me know what  you wearing tomorrow as will look out for you while in the clinic at 12.30 (in case you have the infusion)


----------



## jules75

Thanks for the advice Mam. I'm wearing skinny jeans, a navy quilted jacket and red scarf. Might see you later.xx


----------



## MollyT

Hey Girls..
Good to see the thread moving along nicely...Hope every1 is keeping sane & positive!
Have had a spot of bother over the last few days & a lot of waiting on calls from ARGC & mixed messages & stressful times! .... Warning.... Rant alert!

So was told at review that i would do no more humira...I've done it x4 on both fresh cycles at the ARGC... I was just told to get cytokines done just b4 we come over & that intralipids would be the course of action again this time for me...

So here we are with flights booked, pricey West-end non refundable accom booked & i get a call on Monay to say cytokines are at 36 & that i may need an intralipid b4 cycle & then test 2 weeks later & then perhaps miss this month to cycle again next month... Oh Oh... Said that if i need intralipids to let me know ASAP as i barely have 2 weeks b4 i'm due to London.. I could have got an intralipid on Tues if they called me back...
Shock..Horror...No call back... 
Sent emails all day yest & called a few times too ....Eventually late yest evening a doc called me back to say Mr T would like me to do more humira & postpone cycle for few weeks.... Ok....Was going bonkers... Talk like this is no good for my cytokines or stress levels... Asked Doc to go check with Mr Ranieri..told him saga of review & that humira was not a mentioned option.... Gave him my saga about flights,accom,pesky GF diet & supplements that are really taking their toll on both of us & that basically i had to cycle now or else postpone for maybe up to a year or so... I can't get any more time off work...Oh the stress of it....

Call back to say that it was my choice but that Mr T would recommend more humira....

What a pickle i'm in... 

So yea... Chose to go for the intralipids now b4 we start cycle & then hope to do another mid cycle over there & really hope that works to control cytokines & NKs....

Am i mental? Intralipids have always worked on me in the past...Humira shoots my levels up after 2 shots & then afer 4 brings them down again but only ever very slightly than the figure i initially start out with

Never a dull moment! 

Anyway.. Managed to get an intralipid this morn at 1 of my old clinics here in Dublin....

I'm sure my cytokines are gone even wilder with all this stress...

Anyway... We're rocking on with this cycle... Fly in Tues 22nd so hopefully see some of you lovely ladies then

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Molly - Sorry to read that they are still giving you the run around.  Last thing you need is stress so I hope when you get here your cycle runs smoothly.

Had to wait 40 minutes for my blood form this morning even though they knew I would be coming for 7.30am so I was late for work.  I was 4th on the list too and got there at 7.10am.  Thought they worked on a first come first serve basis.  Never had a problem before so maybe its due to staff changes or because I'm doing FET who knows? My rant over   x


----------



## mamochka

Molly - sorry to hear you had to go through this, ARGC usually not very helpful with decisions. Now decision is made, try to relax as much as possible, maybe couple of massages or acupuncture before the cycle and    for nice FSH levels. What is your usual level?

Jules - i was looking out for you but probably you were gone. Have you had your infusion after all?

Ultra - consultation was nice before i knew i had to pay 100 pounds for it . 25 min really  (was wonderng why they so easily agreed to have it). I was  told until  20cd there will be no clarity which FET it is going to be. When i asked whether there are any guidance which levels of E2 and prog they would like to see, he said depends on individual really and there is no range they can give; the presence of ovulation is not a guarantee for natural FET. Mistery!

Tula - hope you are recovering well and your eggies have met with the soldiers nicely

Bruni - any news on the embies? is it day 3 already?

All other lovely ladies hope you are having nice afternoon!

xx


----------



## Barleybelle

MollyT, sorry you are having such a frustrating time, but now that you've made your decision try and relax and just look forward, things will have to go better from here on  

Ultra, the waiting must have been very annoying, are your work understanding about time off?

Mamochka, did you ask about the endo scratch? I assumed the consult for the FET would be free!

Tula, hope everything went well and you're feeling ok, I'll be keeping everything crossed for good fertilisation rates for you  

Jules, did you have your infusion today?

I plucked up the courage today to tell them in work that I'm going to need the month of November off and thankfully they weren't too bad about it, now all I need is to get my prescription sorted and we'll be all set.


----------



## mamochka

OMG, i forgot, Barley! So much for the preparation and questions writing


----------



## ultrafirebug

Barley - Work know I'm going through treatment and have been very understanding.  I work part time but will work full time when my boss is on holiday so they bank the hours for then. Does your work know you are having treatment.  Will they not be paying you for that month or are you taking it as holiday leave?

Mam - I had a phone consultation after my miscarriage where they discussed FET and didn't charge me for it.  Maybe they should of?  

x


----------



## Barleybelle

Ultra, work know I'm going through treatment too and are very good about things really. I'm going to take unpaid leave this time though as I was off for nearly six weeks in total over the summer between being in London and at home after and they were very good and paid me fully the whole time. It's a bit soon to be asking for paid leave again so it's easier this way.

Mamochka, it's always the way, you think of all your questions beforehand and always forget something at the consultation


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Sorry not replied before now. Had a bit of an eventful afternoon myself.

MollyT - sorry the lady few days have been hard work & stressful for you. At least it's sorted now so you can focus on relaxing.

Mam - they didn't want me back in until 1pm so I missed you sorry. When are you in next?

Kezzababes - nice to see you this morning. 

Tula - hope you got on ok today and are resting up.

Ultra - it does seem to be really chaotic at the clinic at the mo. All the nurses in the basement were saying how busy it is. Very frustrating when you have to get to work.

AFM - my CD56 was at 22 so Mr T decided I needed IVIG so had to go down at 1pm. The infusion was fine but unfortunately my blood pressure was through the roof every time they checked it whilst I was having the infusion. They looked at the records from when I had the hysteroscopy last week and my BP was also high then. I've had problems with my BP in the past but not in the last three years and never while I've been doing a cycle so don't know why it's playing up now. Whilst on the way home I got a voicemail from one of the nurses to say that Dr Ranieri & the anaesthetist want to see me at 7.30 tomorrow to talk about my EC which she said she thought was to do with my blood pressure. I don't know what all these meds are doing to me but I went into a total meltdown after listening to the message, thinking they are going to tell me they won't go ahead with it.   Phoned my DP who managed to calm me down and get me to think rationally. We're hoping they just want to talk about the options for the EC on the day if my BP is still high.  . So now just trying to relax and think positive thoughts so my BP doesn't get any higher. 

Hope everyone's having a nice evening.xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jules - I have high blood pressure and on the same pills that I was on when pregnant with my son and during treatment.  Maybe speak to your gp about it?  I can give you the names of the pills should that help x


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,
OMG this thread goes too fast for me 
Ultrafirebug and Jules75 - I'll be there at 8 on Monday for blood and scan. Would be nice to meet you  
Mamochka, no headaches for me so far but very heavy first day of the period. Rather than that quite tired (as no caffeine for last 2 or 3 months) and quite humoral  
Have all a good sleep
Xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Sibi my appointment isn't till 9.30 so will be getting there for around then.  I've been very tired due to lack of caffeine but have been drinking lots of water instead which can only be good for me x


----------



## mamochka

oh Jules hon, it should be ok with EC (i hope you already spoke to them and cleared everything). i think it's the dungeon that make people worried and BP goes up. I remember they measured my bp before hysteroscopy and it was 150 with my normal being 105-110 and i did not feel it at all; just a bit of scare. My mom who periodically gets high BP from stress or weather  first she tries the breathing techniques and it usually helps (look it up on the web) and only then takes a one-off pill. you know we are family of complete naturopaths  I was still looking for you when got out of the consultation at 1pm

Jules when do you think is your EC and how many follicle?

ultra = i guess we finally see each other on Monday. I forgot to say i managed to do mini-immunes yesterday afternoon.

tula - hope you are ok and recovering. how big was yr trigger shot?

sibi - good for you for no headaches, when i was downregulating in summer i had to up my water intake to 4 litres and only then they stopped.

Ladies anyone on here on thyroxine from GP or mr T?

AFM, i had a rough sleep last night as tummy was acidic. only porridge for me today. 3 days before DH arrives 

Hi to everyone else who is busy or silent and have a lovely day!!!

xxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Ladies,
I haven't posted for awhile, wondered if I can join your thread. I'm on long protocol have been down reg since 30th sept, going in on Monday for blood test and scan, and hopefully start stims. It has been a tough few months but ready to get started again now, hope to meet you all at some stage at ARGC xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jules - how did you get on?
Tula - any news?
Mam - glad you had your immunes done.  Did not get a call so assume they will give me the results on Monday.  
Ran - I will be there at 9.30am so if you or any other ladies are in at that time and see me please say hi. I'll be wearing a red coat and carrying a large navy floral cath kidston bag.  


x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bruni - how are things with you? x


----------



## mamochka

Ultra - with mini immunes it is 3-4 days. Not sure about Monday but defo mid next week they will be ready.


----------



## Bruni82

Hi ladies, i've been anbesnt and silent these days bcoz was tensioned about my little embrios.
Yes Ultra- things are going well till now, its been day three for my embies today, so got the phone call finally at 10am. The embriologist told me that 4 are deviding quite well and they think will go and survive the blastocyst on day 5 which is sunday, so hopefully for me ET will be  On sunday morning. The other 5 are doing well but a bit slow, so anyway will,have the opportunity to freeze them for future. 
Ive been searching online a bit and it says that if the embryos are going to survive the fifth day, this stage called blastocyst is much safer for them to grow on a Natural environment like the womb. So fingers crossed for that. 
I also told em to transfer 2 little embryos inside to increase the chances but i dont know yet.
So fingers crossed i will be joining the others for the 2ww on monday....


----------



## mamochka

Bruni - well done with 9 embryos! Hope they will all be doing well on Sunday and you will have a bunch to freeze. In fact you will be the first one on 2WW on this thread


----------



## Bruni82

"  thank u mam, fingers crossed. And good luck to everyone....


----------



## MollyT

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies...

Feel slightly more relaxed now that my decision is made.. Had intralipids yesterday here in Ireland so hopefully that will give me just under 2 weeks until the cycle starts.. Another one when treatment starts & hopefully that will be enough to control my cytokines & killer cells... 

Thinking of you all & hoping stress levels are being kept at bay...

Have nice weekends & hope those slap bang in the middle don't spend it all in the waiting rooms at the clinic!! 

Be in touch soon....

Keep the progress reports coming.. great to know what stage ev1 is at...

Here's hoping this is a very lucky thread 

x


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

Molly T - glad you're feeling more relaxed. 

Bruni - glad things are going well with your embryos. Fingers crossed for Sunday.  Keep us posted.

Ultra & SIBI - I'll look out for you both on Monday. Ultra - If you could let me know what your taking for BP that would be great.

Mams - Bet you can't wait until your DH arrives. Thanks for the tips on BP.

Hope you're doing ok after EC Tula.

Welcome to Ranscombe.

They tested my BP a couple of times again when I went in this morning and it was still really high at 170/100. Dr Ranieri is happy for me to continue which was a big relief but wanted to refer me to a cardiologist for an appointment in the afternoon. The cardiologist did an ECG and some other tests which were all fine. He isn't going to put me on any BP meds yet cos he wants to rule out that it's not the cocktail of meds I've been taking for IVF that is causing my BP to rise so much. He thinks I will end up on BP meds long term though. I've got to go back in two weeks and get some more tests done so we'll have to wait and see. Mams - I had a scan today and I have three big follicles on my right hand side & four on the left. They are going to keep me stimming for another 4-6 days and keep monitoring my BP as well.

Hope you all have a great weekend.xx


----------



## mamochka

Jules, i bet estrogen increase is playing up you BP! 

On a funny note - you would not believe it, but when my estradiol was approaching 12000, one of those crazy stimming days i looked in the mirrow  and I looked so beautiful and young, my eyes were 2 times bigger then in real life. I asked my hubbie to see and he confirmed - yes, very beuatiful   and eyes are extraordinary. Later i googled to find out estrogen is the hormone responsible for female beauty. Fun! Now i am just a normal girl with normal eyes   waiting for FET

xxx


----------



## Tula1

Hi all. 
Bruni I'm not far behind you. X

Mam I triggered with 10000ui of pregnal. ARGC aren't using gonasi anymore. Typical as I have 1 left from last time. How's your tummy now? Not long now till dh is here? Xx

Jules great news that u can carry on. 

Afm I got 13 eggs. Pleased with that and even better that no ohss signs yet!! So got the call this morning and we have 9 fertilise out of 13. Yippee. So hopefully have plenty to freeze. If I have them put back on day 5 and test 10 days later is day 1 transfer day? Xx


----------



## Annie101

HI everyone, things are begining to happen for you guys....except me....just sitting quitely waiting for AF ....tested yesterday and today BFN   So just waiting so can start my natural FET! (after much confusion but I think that's the plan now!). 

Tula- really sorry to hear the outcome of your previous cycle, but just wanted to ask why you opted for another fresh cycle, did you have any frozen last cycle?

Mam- estrogen story is so funny...Have you had your mid-cycle scan yet? I know you are having things for immunes but are you hoping for a natural FET also...you didnt DR?

Jules- really glad your BP issue was sorted and being kept an eye on. Dr R is a really nice chap  

MollyT - omg i know what you mean about trying to plan with ARGC and they tell you something else...glad you made the decision though and now just hope for the best!

Bruni- good luck for sunday.

HI to everyone else.....I'm not on any other meds at the minute....can I have some advice on what people are taking supplement/diet-wise for FET? I know milk and protein is good for EC but does that still count for FET??

Thanks xx


----------



## jules75

That's great news Tula and really glad there are no sighs of OHSS.xx

Hi Annie. Sorry to hear about your BFN.I've never had frozen embryos so can't help on your queries about FET. Good luck for when you start?xx

Nite nite all.xx


----------



## Tula1

Annie was your neg from an ARGC cycle? Sorry to hear. 
I have 2 frozen blast from my last cycle but still opted to do fresh. Much to my dh and argc's horror. They think I'm mad. My logic was that we only have 2. 1 great day 6 and 1 crap- we were told to chuck it in the morning as it still wasn't changing but it did by the end if the day so it was kept. So I have no hope for that 1. Didn't want to go through all that with hopes on just 1. Also looking long term, if we had done a fet and had a singleton pregnancy I knew my dh would never agree to do a fresh cycle again. How could we? Cost, distance, business's, dog, toddler, ect ect
So this way if we r lucky to get 1 baby hopefully we can get a couple more frozen for later.
Also think its better to harvest my eggs while I'm younger.
Lots to consider but I'm glad I did it.  Xx

Any1 got any advise on cyclogest side effects? They give me bad guts at the best if times but today has been horrendous!!! Permenantly on the loo (sorry tmi) in bed with a hot bot and gripe pains. X


----------



## Annie101

Hi Tula- oh no BFN was for trying again naturally ...here's to hoping for a miracle. We have unexplained infertility although I think its DH dodgy sperm as he's on medication for a medical condition....... 

So now I can start FET with ARGC finally...


----------



## Tula1

Lots of luck then Annie x


----------



## mamochka

Annie - i posted yesterday that apparently you never know which FET you are going to end up As i was explained yesterday by dr there aare no guidelinesand prsence of ovulation is not guarantee of anythinng. They look individually in each case. Do you know why they offered you downregulation - i believe they wanted to start the medicated FET, have you asked them why?

Tula - you are such a brave woman and thinking long-term! I was having the same thought process after my fresh cycle in June and were contemplating doing fresh vs. FET and for some reason (mostly gut feeling opted for FET). Not high hopes as i think was overstimulated last time but embies int= the freezer are pretty decent by the grading but you never know what is inside.

Annie, I am on all sorts of supplements, usual suspects like pregnacare, omega3, zink, selenium, vit Bs and rotating antioxidants. Also was diagnosed with lack of vit D so on heavy dose as well. And taking iodine for my thyroid which is technically within norm but for fertility a bit on a higher side (TSH)... oh one more doing yoga poses for blood flow to uterus


----------



## mamochka

Tula, thanks for asking, tummy is better today as did careful anti-acidic dieting. Hubby is here early Monday morning and while have a scan at 9.30


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi everyone, glad to read everyone is doing well.  Sorry for lack of personals but getting ready to go away for the weekend.  With reference to diet I have been eating healthy, drinking lots of water and avoiding all the things that women trying to conceive/pregnant should not eat/drink.  

Mam - will see you on Monday. What do you look like/be wearing?

x


----------



## mamochka

Ultra hi

I am 5'7 feet, brownish curly hair to shoulders, round russian face  . Most likely wearing, well have to wear skirt or dress for the scan, navy coat and tan-coloured bag over one shoulder. I remember the Kate Hudson navy floral bag for you .

Anyone else - around 9.30 on Monday!

Have a lovely weekend! As it is going to rain tomorrow I am going for a long walk today!

xxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Ladies,
There are so many names to remember, so hello to everyone!!
Has anyone had bad headaches with the down reg drugs? I've been sniffing for over a week now and felt fine, but this morning I had an unbearable headache, had to lie down to feel better, hope everyone is doing OK,  sibi sounds like we are at the same stage, may see you Monday morning, I'm in at 7.30am! Xx


----------



## kezzababes

Tula-brilliant news!well done you. I have egg envy! 
Jules-glad they are monitoring you well. Something else to worry about hey! 


Hi everyone else and welcome to the newbies. 


Afm-everything going ok but just exhausted. Not sleeping well so having to nap when LO has his nap. Plus DH and I went to the theatre last night and didnt get to bed until nearly midnight and then up at 5 for the cetrotide. Back to bed for a little while then up to get to the blood place for 8.30. Scan tomorrow @ 8.30 followed by bloods so hoping I will get more of an idea of how many more mornings I've got to get up!


----------



## mamochka

Ranscombe hi

You need to dramatically increase intake of water. When i was down regging last time recommendation was 2 litre, but i had to go up to >3l to get rid of the headache. i did it by pure experiment


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

Ranscombe - I agree with Mam. The only thing that stopped my headaches when I have down regulated in the past is drinking lots & lots of water. I always feel permanently thirsty when I'm on IVF drugs!! I'll be in at 7.30 on Monday as well so will look out for you. Let me know what you'll be wearing.

Kezzababes - hope you get some rest today. The 5am starts are a killer!! What did you see at the theatre??

Mam - hope you've had a nice walk. I'll still either be around the clinic or NK at 9.30 on Monday while I'm waiting for my acupuncture appointment at 10am.

Ultra - hope you have a lovely weekend away. Will look out for you on Monday.

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi, thanks mamochka and jules75. I've been drinking lots of water and been really thirsty, but I will increase the water now, I've just been outside for a walk which helped as well. Not sure what I'll be wearing on Monday yet,  but will look out for you all xx


----------



## kezzababes

Jules-Charlie and the chocolate factory. It was brilliant!


----------



## Tula1

Oooo kezza I've booked to c that in December. Can't wait. Funny re your egg envy. Yesterday we had 9 fertilised. 1 fertilised abnormally and 2 not at all. But today bloody embryologist didn't ring me till 4pm. So mad. Nearly had to send joules in to sort them out. So he says I've got 1 @ 3 cell [email protected] 4 cell & 1 @ 6 cell. Think they should be at 4 cell so all good. Got off the phone to do my sums to realise that only makes 6!!!!! What happened to my other 3? Dropping like flys. Panic!!! And of course it's the w/end so I can't ring anyone back. Always the weekend! Grrrrrrr
Anyway if your doing cetrotide you must be getting closer? 

Xx


----------



## Tula1

Had the morning call and all 9 embies present and accounted for!!!! Feweee!!! All behaving as they should be so hopefully in on tues for day 5 transfer. Xx

Happy Sunday all. X


----------



## Ranscombe

That's great news on your embies Tula1, good luck for Tuesday xx


----------



## MollyT

Tula...
Great news..Great numbers.. 
Hopefully all lining up for a v successful Day 5 transfer..
Best of Luck 
x


----------



## littlebear11

Hi All,

Jumping on the Oct / Nov train for a FET. I last cycled back in April which unfortunately was a BFN and was advised to take a few months off the fertility rollercoaster and enjoy life. Which was brill!

A little anxious to be starting up again but staying positive that this is our time.

Looks like AF will kick in today and just wondered what the first couple of weeks are for others on a FET. Do I just turn up for bloods tomorrow am or do I ring first? I'm an hour away door to door.

Blimey, those six months went fast.

Best of luck every one,

LB
Xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi Ultra, Jules and Mamo,

Not sure what I will be wearing tomorrow yet (usually it's black so not that unique style  ) but I always wear a plain heart necklace and same earrings ( rose' gold colour ) so you'll be able to spot me tomorrow 😀

See you
Xxx


----------



## Bruni82

I got my 2 embryos on board today, so fingers crossed. I am officially on board on the 2 ww starting from tomorrow. They told me to come in 10 days for the test...  Got a lot of medications this time, more injections and pills to carry on with... Clexane 2 injections a day, prednisolone, ritordine 4 times a day, aspirine, gestone injection.... So girls, injections are not finished yet.... But I'm gona   Deal with it.....
Anyone on same boat as me?
Good luck to anyone else....


----------



## mamochka

littlebear welcome,

we have a bunch of may-june cyclers on this thread incl me. I am doing FET as well. After day 2 bloods, its day 12 scan+immunes+estradiol testing, then pee sticks to detect LH surge, then bloods every other day to monitor progesterone and that is when they decide whether you go natural FET or medicated in the following cycle. if they choose medicated you start downregulation right there on day 21. shout if any question - i just had a consultation for 100£ 

xx


----------



## SIBI

Well done Bruni!!! I love the date by the way...131013!!! Good luck for the next 2weeks, lots of rest and good visualisation  
Xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bruni - congrats.  Were they able to freeze any?
Tula - glad you still had 9 embies.  Good luck for Tuesday.
Sibi and Mam - will keep an eye out for you both tomorrow.  Meeting booked with the managing director at 2pm so will have to go to work straight after even though I booked a half day off boo.
Little - good luck with FET.  Quite a few of us are having it, me included  

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## littlebear11

Thanks for the details Mamochka! Seems like a fraction of the visits compared to a fresh cycle, very happy to hear that

Roll on frozen babies 

Enjoy Sunday TV folks,

Xx


----------



## Bruni82

Sibi, i love the date too  13/10/13 ,   I've started the rest since now, and my DH taking care   now is the long wait....
Ultra- they will call me tomorrow for the other 5 and tell me their stage where they area and how many are good to freeze, so even that will have to wait till tomorrow, we decided to freeze some for at least 1 year, not decided yet for how long, will wait and see.
Tula -good luck on Tuesday for ET it was quite smooth and in minutes you are done....I've h d my DH with me there so nothing to stress about.


----------



## mamochka

Talking about lucky numbers! In june i had my egg collection on 13.06.13 at 13 Wimpole st, 13 fertilized - my DH wanted to buy lottery  

Bruni - well done, so these will be d6 blastocycts tomorrow? 10 days - if you had ET on the 13th your OTD should be 23rd. 

Tula - good luck with your lucky embies and Tuesday ET.

Sibi - read the airport story in yr diary and shed a few tears - such a beautiful visualization indeed. Hope to see you tomorrow!

Ultra, Jules - hope we see each other. I also have to go back right away as hubby will be waiting 

Kezza - are you numero 3 to trigger?

AFM, enjoyed a weekend  at friend's house, helped around with 2 boys (both ARGC miracles) and hubby arriving 7am tomorrow morning, so almost forgot about tomorrow's scan and bloods. Hopefully the lining is good enough and estradiol is at nice levels.counting on natural FET but also learned (with ARGC) to be ready for anything!


----------



## Bruni82

Thats right Mam, that's what they said, because the other embryos were late on developing so they can be waited till day 6 of blasto.... And OTD is 23/10/13 , you have had a quite interesting day to share with your friends, its good to know other success stories with ARGC , keeps you motivated and never losing hope...


----------



## Barleybelle

Bruni82, congratulations on your et and I hope the next ten days fly for you  

Tula, nine embryos is fantastic, best of luck with your transfer on Tuesday and I hope you have some little ones to freeze too x

Best of luck to everyone having scans and bloods tomorrow and Mamochka, I hope you have a lovely time with your dh, you must be very excited about seeing him  

Hi to everyone, I hope you are all having a lovely weekend x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bruni - all my 5 frozen are day 6 hatching blasts.  The called me the morning after transfer (transferred 2 at day 5) to let me know that 4 made it and called me again that afternoon to let me know one more did x


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

Bruni - congrats on your et. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.xx

Tula - glad everything's progressing well. Good luck for tomorrow.x

Welcome littlebear

SIBI - I'll look out for you. I'm wearing a white hooded top & a pink padded jacket.

Ultra & Mams - I'm on my way in now but am only having a blood test so may be finished at the clinic before you get there. I'll be waiting at the NK for my acupuncture appt if you're popping in there. Hope your appts go well.

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, they saw me early. Lining 6mm and follicle on right 12mm. I'm on day 11 so still early. Had bloods so waiting for call. Will do personals later xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,
Very nice to meet you Ranscombe!!😁
Jules, sorry if I've missed you😞
AFM scan was ok now waiting for blood results. Session with nurse very overwhelming - need to recap all when back home 😜
Lots of   dust to you all


----------



## Night Star

Good Morning ladies,  I've been reading most of your posts for the last couple of days and hoping to join.  I am new to this thread, I was on the immune road as my cytokines were high but now have come down yipeeeee!!  I started my nasal spray yesterday after my progesterone levels were fine. The spray is really weird as you spray and it doesn't seem like anything has gone up (TMI) but then a couple if minutes later there is a funny taste at the back of your throat am I doing it right?  

My husband wants to book some time off to be with me for bloods etc. is it better for him to book off from the teach session for 2 weeks?  Or will her need longer? In addition, when my period arrives and we come in for our bloods and scan roughly what time to we need to be there for each day?  I'm trying to sort of plan ahead of where we need to stay as my parents live in London but I live in Hampshire.

Also I'm going to visit my dentist, think I need a filling, would it be alright for the dentist to numb my mouth or should I just ask for a temporary one put in?  I'm concerned as I don't want it to affect my immunes etc

Sorry for all the blabbering but hope you ladies can help with my crazy questions, it's all a bit confusing for me.  (Minds all over the place)


----------



## ultrafirebug

Night - welcome to the group.  In relation to bloods the first week you will go in every morning but the second week you might be called in twice daily (morning and afternoon) and stimulated longer than 2 weeks so I would recommend week 2 onwards so he can be there for ec and et also.  I got the funny taste in my mouth too and was downregulated enough.  I would email the clinic about the filling so they can advise. 

Sibi - you said overwhelming.  Are you ok?

Mam - how did you get on today?

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Ladies,
Welcome Night star, I know what you mean with the spray feeling like it hasn't actually gone in, but I've just finished my first bottle so it must be! I had my teach session today, lovely to meet you there Sibi, be nice to have a cycle buddy.  A lot of info to take in, but just glad to be starting at last!
I popped into natural kitchen for some breakfast after bloods while I waited for teach session, think I saw some ff ladies there but wasn't sure! 
Hope your all OK, xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi Ultrafirebug,
Thx for checking...I think I felt it was overwhelming as so many info and such a strict scheduling! Very different from NHS which is what I like here! Just trying to figure out how to manage work around that 😁 and a bit stressed that timetable can be extended, depending on my body reaction. 
Made a plan for the liquid intake (my biggest concern) - I will need to drink 8 full cup of water and 4 of milk per day...OMGGGGG! I'm not such a drinker usually ...so started this morning and I've already been to the ladies so many times that I cannot count it anymore 😳
Welcome night star! From my previous experience I felt the time I needed my DH most was from EC to OTD, but this is very personal I guess...that's the hardest part for me, as psychologically very tough!!
Good luck all the others...and now I wait for the clinic response on hysteroscopy date 😃
Xxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi, had the call from argc, I'm in tomorrow at 6.45am!!! For hystercocopy, thought I wouldn't need to have this as my last one was within a year, but I guess they know best! Early to bed for me tonight then! Xx


----------



## cupcake30

Tula - good luck for transfer
I think I was opposite you in ARGC on collection day. Sort-of delighted with my 3 collected after being threatened with cancelled cycle for poor response.
I had 2fert and back on d2 so in the 2ww. They keep calling me back for repeat progesterone levels, any ARGC veterans know if this goes on the whole 2ww or will I get to rest?


----------



## kezzababes

Cupcake-normally just one blood test between transfer and otd. Congrats on being pupo! 


Tula- good luck for transfer! What time are you in? 


Hi everyone else. Day 10 and not much to report. Back at 7.30 for bloods and scan and then hanging around for repeats x


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies,

Just got the chance to get to the computer . Was so happy to finally reunite with my dearest H!!!

Went in 9.30 this morning, straight to second floor, no waiting, then came down, looked for Kate Hudson bag, skinny jeans and heart necklace - no luck! It was quite busy though today.

Cupcake welcome - i was in for progesterone rest on 2ww every other day. They have their own ways of telling who might be susceptible to prog fluctuations.

Tula good luck for tomorrow!

AFM, scan was good, lining 9mm, dominant follicle on the right. Just got my call to get to the clinic on Thursday for more bloods and prescription. This morning i got a negative result on ovulation stick so convinced myself i am not ovulating this month...and will be transferred to medicated. On the call again she did not explain anything, so i just go with flow. Hubby told not to worry and if need be he will fly one more time in November.

XXX


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - I'm also in Thursday morning for scan and bloods.  What day of your cycle are you on and how long are your normal cycles?
Sibi - Glad you're ok.  Drinking lots of water is a bummer but you need to flush the drugs out of your system as you don't want to overstimulate.  My sister got ovarian hypertension and it was so awful to see her like that so the thought spurred me on to drink lots of water.
Cupcake - congrats on being PUPO.  I didn't have to go back in during the 2ww just the otd.
Kezza - sending your embies growing thoughts.
Ran - good luck for tomorrow.

x


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Wow it's getting busy on here!!

Mam - hope you've had a lovely day with your DH . Glad your scan went well. Sorry I missed you again today.

Kezzababes - was nice chatting in the NK this morning. Did you have to go back in for repeat bloods? See you for 7.30 bloods in the morning. 

Cupcake - congrats on being pupo. How often have you had to go in for repeat progesterone so far?

Ranscombe - hope hysteroscopy goes well tomorrow. It was probably me, Kezzababes and a couple of other ladies you saw at NK this morning. 

SIBI - I felt exactly the same after the teaching session. I typed up my notes when I got home to make sure I'd got it all clear in my head. Sorry I missed you this morning. Are you in tomorrow for bloods?

Ultra - glad your scan went well.

Tula - good luck for tomorrow.

Welcome Nightstar and Hi to everyone else.

AFM - had repeat bloods and scan this afternoon. They think I could trigger tomorrow night but have to see what they say after tomorrow's bloods and possible scan.xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Jules, Ultra & Mamo - sorry for this morning, sure we'll manage to catch up soon as I guess I'll be there from wed onwards, pretty much every morning 😊

Ranscombe, i was called to come in for hysteroscopy tomorrow @ 645 too 👍 so I'll see you there 😉

To all other ladies - good luck and lots of   dust


----------



## Annie101

Hi everyone looks like all busy busy now....afm I typed a long peice and then it didnt send and mustve deleted somehow  
AF came last Friday and I went in for d1 bloods and hysteroscopy before ...thing is though I've been feeling really rough since hysteroscopy ...really bloated must be a combination of pms aswell as dont remember feeling this bad last time. Not feeling good this cycle at all  ..just going back to my hot water bottle..


----------



## mamochka

Ultra,

I was d12 today and normally 28-29 day but occasionally like last month ovulate later so it was 32. Sorry no personals, until tomorrow!

PS Hopefully will see a smiley face tomorrow morning on the stick


----------



## Tula1

Hi ladies. Thanks for all your well wishes. We had 8 blasts this morning all good quality and 1 a bit slow so waiting for tomorrow. But we have 2 5AB hatching blasts on bored. Yippee!! Otd fri 25th but if course I'll test a million times before then!!!!! Anyone else a serial tester?!!!!! Bruni is the 2ww killing u yet? Lol

Cup cake yes it's me. Yay so glad u found me on here. Would of wondered forever what happened. Hate that. Was so relieved for you that you got 3 little eggies. Fingers crossed. 

Joules and kezza is it a conspiracy that now I've left everyone is starting to hang out?!!!!lol xx

Good luck to those having their hystos tomorrow. 

Mam hope your ok. I've had 2 medicated fets and found them so much easier so can plan.


----------



## Hoping30

Hi All

Hope all going well with sprays, stims, hysteroscopies, 2ww etc.............

Wow Tula sounds so positive for you.......im sure you will get a good result.

AFM AF arrived on sunday so i went in for day 3 bloods today.......traffic was horrendous.......in and out of clinic in 5 mins lol..........next visit to ARGC next thurs 24th for immunes and bloods for my FET.

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Tula - great news.  Congrats on being PUPO x


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,
Today is officially Day 1 - hysteroscopy was pretty much pain less and I've just had my injection (done by myself - used to be my husband the nurse in the house but realised I should be end up doing it during the day as well, so need to practice properly).
It was good not to be on my own this am - thanks Ranscombe for the good chat 😃
Coming back tomorrow for blood test - I don't think I will pass by the clinic as I should go directly to the red door. Might see some of you there
Xx


----------



## Bruni82

Hello ladies,
Tula- i'm trying not to think about it.     Just past day 2 of my 2ww, but still no symptoms, they say it is normal for some to have no symptoms at all, but my DH says it too early, so will wait till at least the end of the week. 
It is so helping to read ladies with success BFP every day...


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies,

Tula - wow, what a result, is it 6 frozen embies then? Congratulations on being PUPO. I saw a smiley today on the ovulation stick so still hoping for natural...When do you usually start testing p5dt?

Bruni - are you using any relaxation and visualizations CD for yr 2ww. Last time i listened to circle+bloom CD and found it to be my friend 

SIBI - good  luck stimming

Jules, Kezza - not long now. Jules - have you triggered?

Hoping - are you starting natural FET?

Ranscomb - how is your headache?

Molly, Barley - how are you doing?

AFM, another happy day with my hubby and spanish lesson. Quiet day tomorrow as well unless clinic changes anything following my email about the LH surge. 

Ladies any1 done sperm DNA fragmentation through ARGC? How long does it take?

xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Well done Tula!  

Jules- have you triggered?  If so good luck for tomorrow! You'll be great!  

I'm in the nk if anyone is around.  I'm wearing a black mac and jeans.


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

Tula - congrats on being PUPO. Wishing you lots & lots of luck.  

Bruni - hope you're managing to relax during the 2ww. 

Kezzababes - have you had another scan this morning? Did they say anything different to yesterday?

SIBI - glad hysteroscopy and your first injection went well. 

Ranscombe - hope you got on ok yesterday as well.

Hoping - hope your next appointment goes well on 24th.

Annie - hope you're feeling better. Has the bloating eased?

Mam - glad you're having a nice time with your DH. Sorry not done sperm fragmentation. 

AFM - I had to trigger last night as my LH and progesterone were starting to rise even after I took a couple of cetrotides yesterday. I enjoyed a lovely lie in this morning and am back in tomorrow at 6.30 for EC. Should be done by 9am so might see some of you after.xx


----------



## kezzababes

Jules- no just repeat bloods yesterday.  And judt bloods today.  So I wait....think I will go shopping!


----------



## Bruni82

Morning ladies,

Mam- My only distraction is work, had to go to work to be more stress free and not thinking about it, but from time to time i come here and read others situation same as mine. Is not good as I think i should be relaxed at home and rest all day in bed. 
But i can't do it. 
I would go crazy if i stay home and search the internet all the symptoms i should have during this 2ww, or not having, or even thinking for the worse...


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Everyone, 
Mamochka. I'm still getting headaches, but not as bad as before, im drinking lots of water which helps, although with that and all the milk I'm running to the loo all day!

Tula 1 congrats on being pupo!

Jules good luck with EC tomorrow!

Bruni  I know what u mean by keeping busy in 2ww, i`ve always driven myself mad before in 2ww, goggling every symptom!

Hystercocopy went well yesterday, great to have Sibi to chat to in recovery, I started injections last night so here we go!!

Hope everyone else is doing OK xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Jules - good luck for tomorrow  

Bruni - well done, I'm planning to do the same. Too much time @ home is not helpful at all and can drive you nuts  

All the others -    

AFM, today I was told to take injection in the AM, same dosage as yesterday - had headache since this morning and now trying to work from home but really struggling...would just love to shower and go to bed. I don't remember this headache in previous cycles. Anyway, tomorrow blood and scan. So if anybody there, look for the heart necklace and earrings 😉

Xxx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,
Me again and now worried. So yesterday was hysteroscopy. Bleeding stopped by yesterday evening and now it's back. Have called the clinic and nurse should call back before 6. I've very worried...anyone had something similar?
Xxx


----------



## jules75

Thanks SIBI. I don't know if this helps but I was still on my AF when I had my hysteroscopy and had light bleeding for a couple of days afterwards. Try not to worry. I'm sure when you speak to the nurse she'll say it's fine. Hope your headache goes soon.xx


----------



## PopPop8

Hello 
Just wanted to reassure SIBI - I had quite a bit of bleeding after my last hysteroscopy for about a week and they said it was fine and not to worry - it was fine and I got a BFP.
Good luck everyone.
x


----------



## SIBI

Thanks Jules and PopPop for the support. They said they were calling before 6 but no news yet. I really hope you are right. Just very scared about potential infections or having to stop the cycle. Haven't told my DH yet as I don't want to scare him but can't wait for the call from the nurse...sorry, being very paranoid...   
Xxx


----------



## littlebear11

Sibi- hope the clinic got back to you. From what I remember I bled for a few extra days after my hysto.

Afm - my FET is on hold as my immunes went up. Didnt even get to do day 1-3 bloods. So jumping of the train until next month. Hopefully the ILP will work their magic.

I'll be lurking in the background and fingers crossed everyone.

Brrrrrr, getting cold out there

LB


----------



## kezzababes

Having a nightmare here too. I was called at 4.30 and told to take 300 fostimon now and then they would call back with other instructions. Went to inject and the syringe separated from the needle and splurted out everywhere. So tried again and got half in and it happened again! Called them back to find out what to do and an hour and a half later and they called me back telling me not to worry and to trigger tonight! Really feel like I've f***ed it up and if it doesn't work then I will blame this. 


Anyway ec is on Friday so    for a good batch. 


Hi to everyone and big good luck to jules for tomorrow. X


----------



## mamochka

SIBI - no worries, i had two hystos and both times bleeded a few extra days, bleed is more watery than AF (sorry for TMI). As for infections - re you on antibiotics post hysto? Last  time they made me have it for 10 days plus gave me a AB bullet after the hysto itself.

Kezza - what a real nightmare...so you did not inject in the end? I remember i did not inject on my trigger day but i was coasted for a couple of days i think.

Jules - as far as i remember after EC there is not much energy to hang around ARGC   Good luck tomorrow!

Tula - amazing ratio of blasts!!! Were you doing anything different before this cycle or is it pretty much the same result you have previously had

AFM, tomorrow in the clinic around 9.00-9.30 with DH to sign consent papers, have bloods and get prescription for cyclogest etc


----------



## ultrafirebug

Sibi - hope the bleeding subsides for you soon.
Bruni - not long till OTD for you.  Keeping my fingers crossed.
Mam - won't see you tomorrow so good luck.
Kezza - good luck for Friday.
Jules - good luck for tomorrow.  I will be in early but doubt I will see you.
Rans - glad your hysto went ok.
Pop - congrats on your DD.
Little - hope next months goes well for you.

So test line is getting stronger for ovulation but not there yet.  Scan and bloods at 7.30am tomorrow x


----------



## Annie101

Hi everyone, 

ultra- I thought on ov test kit it was either a line or no line to detect ov and didnt matter how dark it is?? Maybe I should read the pack again!

Sibi- hope they got back to you...bleeding should be normal as said by a few but as long as its light and not heavy is what they worry about

I felt really bloated after this hysto and its only just getting better back to my softer flabby tummy (iykwim!) one week later and glad about that as it made me look 6 months pregnant!  I have my midcycle scan on 23rd so got some time now.

jules- good luck for ec tom im feeling better thanks for asking


----------



## ultrafirebug

Annie - The ones I use indicate I'm ovulating when the line is same colour or darker than the test line. 23rd will be here before you know it x


----------



## jules75

SIBI - hope they finally called back and everything is ok. 

Annie - glad you're feeling better.

Ultra - hope you get your ovulation line soon.

Mam - I'll look out for you tomorrow. 

Kezzababes - sorry to hear you've had such a nightmare today. Try not to worry about the injection. Good luck for Friday and enjoy your day off tomorrow. It's bliss. Keep me posted.xxxx

Littlebear - good luck for next month.

Ranscombe - hope stimming goes well

Hi to everyone else.

Thanks for all the good luck messages. Just trying to stay nice & relaxed, hoping it will help with my BP tomorrow.xx


----------



## Tula1

Evening ladies. 

Annie and sibi glad ur hysto's are over. I always react badly after them. Bleeding, bloating, generally felt unwell, so I think what your experiencing is normal but always better to check!!

Joules lots of luck for tomorrow. 

Kezza don't flap I'm sure that last bit won't matter. You got some in twice! Hope the trigger shot went better? That's the important one!!!! 

Little bear how disappointing. Has to be right tho. Lots of luck. X

Afm got the call to say my last little embie made it. Yay! 100% blast rate and all good quality. Feel like I made the right decision now to do a fresh and now we have a good lot for a fall back which we hopefully won't need.

Mam how was Spanish class?!! 
The only thing I did different this time was change my diet slightly. I'm vegetarian so eat well any way and of course cut out drinking, caffeine, diet coke (my fav thing) which I do every time. But this time I added extra stuff to aid egg quality. Sesame & pumpkin seeds are great. Also made juices every day with loads of green veg, especially kurly kail and ginger are great. I started it at least 3 months ago which they say your eggs are made on a 3 month cycle? Who knows? I also just think mr t learns massively from other cycles. i had ohss last time with only 8 eggs, which they said was impossible, but i did! Only time will tell I guess.

Bruni another day down. So bored. Xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Tula - great news on 100%. Have you decided on how many you are putting back.

Jules - do you have short blond hair? If so may of seen you this morning. How did you get on?

Hi to everyone else.

So after another long wait my scan showed my follie has got bigger and lining thicker but not there yet
Got to keep doing ov sticks and contact them when I get the surge to go in 2 days later for bloods. Killer cells all fine. Dh goes away 27th oct for a week so not sure if he's gonna be there or not for et x


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,

Ultra - good luck for follie and lining; apparently hot water bottle helps them growing 👍

Bruni - one day less! Hope you are ok and waiting not driving you nuts  

Tula - well done you and your little embryos!!!😄

Jules - thinking of you. Everything all right today?

Kezza - did they get back to you?😡

Littlebear - sorry to hear that. It's tough but at least you understand they know what they are doing  

Mamo - I was there too at the same time, pity not having seen you 😟

Everyone - thanks for your lovely messages! You definitely responded faster than the clinic 😉

AFM yesterday I ended up talking to the emergency number and the Doc said not to worry, that it can happen. So went this morning and they called me back just now. NK is gone up 😡 from 15 to 21. Hope they do not make me stop the cycle...    . Have to come back tomorrow @ 730 and possibly have intralipids. Anyone had similar story? Any good news ? Tonight injection 225 Fostimon, no merional yet (maybe never). I'm trying to be as   as I can. 

Thanks ladies to be there, sharing and listening 😉


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies!

A quick one as - just came back home and have to go back to the clinic one more time still. TSH (thyroid function) came a bit elevated so they put me on thyroxine which i need to pick up prescription for as well start all other meds today - aspirin, clexane, dexametosone. More bloods tomorrow morning. I guess we ARE going for natural cycle!

xxx


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

SIBI - Glad everything was ok yesterday. Fingers crossed that your NK go back down.  My NK levels were fine when I was doing my monitoring cycle then went up when I had been stimming for a few days so had to have IVIG last week. I was also taking Fostimon only to start with & then after a few days they switched me to Merional and then a combination if the two. You're in safe hands so just trust they know what's best.

Ultra - yes that was me this morning. Think you were in the waiting room just as I was called downstairs. Glad killer cells are fine. Hopefully not too long before your surge.

Mam - glad things are moving along. Sorry we haven't got to meet. 

Kezzababes - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.xxx

AFM - my EC was fine and don't feel too sore at the moment. BP was through the roof when I went downstairs at 170/117 so they gave me a shot of Valium and it went right down. They got 5 eggs which I feel a bit downhearted with as I got 9 and 11 on my previous two cycles. Been texting Tula this afternoon and she's reminded me it's a case of quality over quantity so feel a little bit better. Now the nervous wait while we see how many embryos we got. Just keeping everything crossed that the ICSI works and that we can get some to day 5.    

Hope everyone else is ok.xx


----------



## mamochka

Well now i am back after 2nd round to ARGC. 

SIBI - yeah i have not spotted you either not that i was looking too much as they made us sit at the desk in the corner - hope yr bleeding subsided; Do you remember which NK went up to 21?

Jules - well done, the positive side of having not too many eggs that you do not have nasty effects after EC. I got 23 eggs last time and was so poorly for 3 days to the point i wished i had twice less eggs;

Ultra - good luck on the dark line. My NK cells came one borderline one slightly elevated but not high enough to halt the cycle (ooogh!) that is how the nurse put it today.  

Kezza - enjoy drug free day and good luck tomorrow 

Tula - hey, diet coke is baaad! I was doing all kind of good stuff as well and apparently that improved my immunity system hence elevated NKcells; how long have you been a vegetarian for and what ARGC tell you about protein intake?

Annie - hope the tummy deflated, are you drinking raspberry leaf tea for the lining;

Little bear - can you share which particular immunes went up, just interested as i am borderline but they still made the decision to go ahead; 

Bruni - how many days are you post transfer, is it 4 and are you planning to test earlier?

AFM, bloods tomorrow early. Progesterone was 22 today, estradiol 261. I monitored my progesterone for the past 3 months after IVF and at its pick it is appr 40-45 so i guess they are waiting for this kind of levels. BTW, they screwed up my px today for thyroxine - notes said 25mg, the prescription said 75mg  


Enjoys your evening ladies!

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jules - It only twigged when they called you by your real name.  Sending your embies dividing thoughts.

Mam - Glad you're still going ahead this month.  Good luck with tomorrows test.

They called me to say once I get my surge to let them know and go in 3 days later for bloods.  If I've not received it by Monday I have to contact them.  Line on test is getting darker so hoping it won't be too much longer x

x


----------



## Bruni82

Hey ladies,
Mam - im 4 days after transfer and got no symptoms. Im scared to test earlier, so at least will wait till tuesday.  Did u called them to Know which one is the right one 25 or 75?
Ultra - good luck  t you, hope is a BFP


----------



## ultrafirebug

You too Bruni and all the ladies on this thread   x


----------



## mamochka

Bruni, i was there in person to scold them   about prescription after they called me to come back.

Ultra, which cday are you today? do you usually ovulate later than 14th cd?


----------



## ultrafirebug

I'm day 14.  My cycle is usually 28-32 days but can be a few days later x


----------



## kezzababes

Jules-    that you get a good fertilisation rate. I'm sure they are beauties! Hope they are getting     to Barry white tonight!


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies, I'll be there @ 730. See anybody there? If I take intralipids, how long does it take to infuse intralipids?
Thx


----------



## mamochka

SIBI - i might be there around 7.40. Brown bag over one shoulder. most likely pony tail


----------



## SIBI

Great Mamochka! Black dress, jacket, shoes and bag. Heart necklace and earrings 😁
Should go first to Red Door Lab and then back to the clinic - see you there 👍

Good night all and sweet dreams 😴


----------



## mamochka

Sibi - no luck meeting up! I went to clinic first and waited for 15 minutes (was sitting in front) to find out form is already at HCA, there was a 20 min wait to have bloods. Were you done by then? I was looking very hard for the heart necklace!!!


----------



## kezzababes

Hi girlies- feeling rough after ec but just wanted to let you know that I got 6 eggs which I'm delighted about. Off to sleep now!


----------



## mamochka

Kezzababes - that is lovely! have a good rest and drink lots of water! keep us updated on the precious embies' progress. Are you doing ICSI or IVF?


----------



## Tula1

Well done kezza. Xx


----------



## Steph2012

Just thought I'd say hi to the current cyclers, particularly Ultra - we were cycle buddies back in May/June. Had a day 2 transfer yesterday so need a bit of baby dust to come this way. And sending loads of positive thoughts to the rest of you ladies, good luck. x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kezza - great news.  Glad it went well.
Steph - keeping my fingers crossed for you.

x


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies!

I was having a nap after an early start today and they called me in the middle of the dream to say that ET might be Sunday/Monday if everything goes well with hormones  tomorrow!!! So excited!

Ultra how are you getting on with dark line?

Bruni, Tula, Steph - hope the 2WW is not dragging! Madic baby dust in your direction

Jules - feeling ok? BP normalized? what is the report from embryologist room?

Kezza - hope you are feeling ok after the nap

Molly - not long now!

Barley - when is your next cycle?

Annie - how are you?

AFM, feeling excited and at the same time nervous that the meds support will not be enough - was counting on Wed for ET - as per their instruction and i started thyroxine only today and other drugs yesterday. Oh well, i will try to remain calm. At least we will manage to see Madam Butterfly tomorrow, other things will have to be cancelled i guess. Just   it will work this time!

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Still not dark enough.  When I had the scan yesterday they said it will be a little while longer and they don't seem concerned.  If its not arrived by Monday will contact them and go in for another scan just to make sure I haven't missed it x


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

Mam - try not to worry about your meds. I'm sure everything will be fine for ET. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Enjoy Madam Butterfly.xx

Steph - congrats on being PUPO.    

Kezzababes - well done you. Hope your having a nice rest and get a good embryo rate. Keep us posted.xx

Ultra - hope you get your line over the weekend.

Hope everyone else is ok.

We got three embryos so if all goes well ET will be on Sunday. Just keeping everything crossed that they keep going til then.  Feel much better than I did last time after EC. Done my last day of work today so now I get to relax for the next two weeks.

Have a great weekend.xx


----------



## Wishionista

Hi ladies, just jumping on to tell mam not to worry about how many days you've been on meds prior to FET transfer. Same thing happened to me - was only taking drugs for day and a half before they called me in for transfer. Was told Mr T thought my prog was peaking so he wanted to take advantage of it. Good luck to all of you! xx


----------



## mamochka

Thank you Wishi, i was going to email you about it but then you came to the savior


----------



## mamochka

Hey Miss Eliza! Read your great news on the immune thread! Wow, we have got the first BFP! Abs delighted for you and your DH!


----------



## mamochka

anyone going for bloods at 8.30-8.45 tomorrow?


----------



## Annie101

Kezza- hope you recover soon from ec-keep us posted on their progress  
mam-so exciting its a natural fet so comes alot quicker! 
Good luck for ET jules! Does mr t do it himself?
Ultra what day are you now? 
Im just so worried that I should be taking something its so strange...just can t get around to feeling positive this cycle. .  really annoying.  I bought some cranberry and raspberry tea mam...is that the same thing to help lining? 

Hope everyone else ok.


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to pop in and say hi again to everyone!

Good luck for the ET, FET and soon coming OTD  

Hi Annie, I so do understand you. It's so hard to keep positive...need to hear more successful stories    

Mamochka - was looking for you too but I left much earlier as I was out by 830 so just waiting at the nat kitch for pharmacy to open and then headed back home 😟

AFM today is day 5; no intralipids yesterday but monday. Started the anticoagulant medication yesterday too. This morning going at 930 for blood and scan. Feeling very bloated, very uncomfortable belly, at the stage I wake up at night and not feeling happy to turn on the side...is that normal? Not remembering so early before

I might see some of you today 😁 
Xxx


----------



## SIBI

Right now @ the clinic waiting for scan - anyone else here?


----------



## kezzababes

Hi girls-I've got 3 embies. 2 weren't mature enough and 1 didn't fertilise. Looking at Monday for transfer but as having a SET then looking to push them to blasts.


----------



## SIBI

Congratulations Kezza!!!


----------



## mamochka

Ok lovely ladies - ET tomorrow! At Weymouth 32a - aaaah!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kezza - sending your embies dividing thoughts.
Mam - good luck for tomorrow. Have you decided on whether you are putting 1 back or both if both defrost well?

I'm on day 16.  Line still not same or darker.  Doing 2 tests now at the same time to make sure I don't miss it.  If no joy on Mondays tests (4pm) I will email the clinic to go in x


----------



## SIBI

Congrat Mamo!!!  
Why at weymouth 32A and not @ ARGC? Am I missing something here?
Xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Sibi - its their other London clinic.  They sometimes do treatments there.

Mam - did you have et there on your ivf/icsi cycle?  Just wondering if you did if your embies are stored there where mine are stored at upper wimpole street.  Had my et at upper wimpole street on my icsi cycle.

x


----------



## Annie101

Good luck for FET tomorrow Mam! 
Kezza fingers crossed for you- it's only the one that you need  
Ultra thats a good idea the clinic must have another way of checking ovulation- my cycle feels abit c*** this time-it seems when you want it to behave it never does!
Sibi what meds are you on? I was wondering if to take baby aspirin but I think it was after ET last time and clexane and steroids and gestone injections...not looking forward to that again. I'm feeling really rough after this hysto too...I just dont know whats going on in there.
Jules -good luck ffor ET tomorrow  
Good luck for those on 2ww  
Its funny OH and I were discussing how many embies to transfer back and we both said one together! lol but I suppose you just dont know how many will implant and so if to risk the cycle....its just so hard


----------



## ultrafirebug

Annie - it never behaves for me when i'm having treatment so i'm not surprised.  DH and I have always said 2 as we are happy to take the risk with multiples.  I see you have twin boys.  Did you put two back or did one split? How many embies do you have left? x


----------



## misshope

Hi ladies

I have a question and I was hoping someone could answer. I am with ARGC and have just finished my monitoring cycle. I should have started the Suprecur nasal spray on Friday for d/r but i have not been able to find it anywhere and the earliest i can get it is Monday. I have tried calling ARGC but there phone lines are closed over the  weekend so I'm stuck as to what i need to do.


----------



## jules75

Thanks Annie. I know what you mean about it being hard to know how many to put back. Me & my DP have had that debate many times. I've never met Mr T. Mr Ranieri has done all my consultations & procedures so far. Guess we'll see what happens in the morning.

Mam - good luck for your ET tomorrow.    What time will you be there? Are you doing bloods before? 

Kezzababes - congrats on your three embies & wishing you lots of luck for ET on Monday.   

SIBI - hope intralipids go ok on Monday. 

Misshope - How far away from the clinic are you? I'd go in and see them tomorrow if you can or drop them an email at the [email protected] email address. They do check the emails regularly. 

Hope everyone on the 2WW is doing ok and everyone else is having a great weekend.

AFM - two of my embies were still dividing as they should when the embryologist phoned this morning and the other was only a 2 cell. Need everyone to send dividing thoughts to keep my two embies going.     I'm in at 8am for acupuncture & then 9am for bloods & ET. Might see some of you at the clinic.xxx


----------



## misshope

Thanks Jules75 never thought to try and email them. I live about 75 odd miles away but i guess if i needed to would travel.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jules - sending your embies lots of dividing thoughts.  Where you have ET? 
Miss - I would ring round local pharmacists that might be open tomorrow (i.e. boots) to see if they have it in stock.  If not like Jules said speak to them on Monday. 

x


----------



## jules75

Thanks Ultra. I'm having my ET at Upper Wimpole Street.xxx


----------



## misshope

I have been to every pharmacy and no one stocks it and it would need to be ordered in. I will have to wait till Monday as there is no way to contact ARGC over the weekend. Hopefully 3 days will not delay treatment.
Thanks for the suggestions ladies.

Wish you all the luck in the world with treatment xxx


----------



## Annie101

Hi misshope- thats annoying you couldn't get the meds in time...I also worry about that, argc should write the prescription in advance but I hope you are right that a few days wont matter. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Tula1

Mam lots of luck for your transfer tomorrow.
Jules dividing thoughts coming your way. Fingers crossed for 2 good 1s to transfer and a frosties to!! Xx
Kezza well done chick on 3 embies. No need for embryo envy anymore xx
Hope I'd go in tomorrow and pic some up. Pitty I didn't no cuz I've got 3 unused bottles!! I don't think they check emails on w/ends. 
Bruni are you going insane yet? I am.
My 2ww is killing me. I'm absolutely vile and giving my dh a dogs life. Oh well!!im going nuts and so bored. I even did a ovulation stick last night. Bonkers but it past 3 mins of my life!! Anyone ever used an ovulation stick as a pregnancy test b4? Does it work? I may just practice with them b4 the real thing. Haha
Xxx
Fertile thoughts ladies. Xx


----------



## Shazi

miss hope try their emergency number 07528 046167 in the morning after 9


----------



## mamochka

Ultra - last transfer was at wimpole, i am going to ask then tomorrow how my embies got to weymouth, we are hoping to put 2 back 5ab and 4bb.   they thaw well.
Have you tried the smiley ov stick? i find comparing darkness of the stipe confusing, smiley does it for you.

Jules - dividing energy and good luck to you tomorrow    . I guess Wimpole was full of ETs so i got transfered to Weymouth - heard the room there is really tiny

positive energy to 2ww-ers and cyclers

Annie - my Af was late 5 days this cycle so don't over-analyze.


Thank you for all your nice wishes. Madame Butterfly was excellent even in english language - at least we managed to have some fun before lie-in. Now to sleep!

XXX


----------



## kezzababes

Jules- massive good luck for today! You will be a lovely mummy so I so hope this is your time!   


Mam- good luck too! 


Tula- the 2ww sucks! Give DH a break though. You've got a really good chance of a bfp so just believe it has worked! 


Just missed the day 2 call.    So hard that I have 3 x 4 cell today.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam & Jules - good luck for today.
Kezza - sending your embie(s) dividing thoughts.
Tula - I've always worked during the 2ww as I have a stress free desk job.  Have you tried box sets of your favourite programmes?  I'm currently watching the IT crowd.  Hilarious  

x


----------



## Annie101

Loool tula, I dont think ov test will work as preg test  

Are you working or relaxing at home? Must think of ideas for 2ww. Rem no zumba classes! Maybe start a book.....thats a good non- strenuous way to pass time?


----------



## Bruni82

Tula- I just read your comment and used a ov test right now.    I dont know if it works. Im a bit crazy because want to know the result earlier....   these last 3 days are more stressful. Plus its a weekend...    I wish Wednesday comes quickly....


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Ladies
, how is everyone doing?
It all moves so fast on this thread!
Good luck to Jules and mam  today hope transfer goes well.
Kezzababes hope embies keep dividing
Bruno and tula. Hope 2ww isn't driving you too mad!
Hi to everyone else 
AFM. On day 6 of stimms , everything seems to be going well so far, follies and linnlng growing well, still have brown blood (sorry tmi) ARGC said its normal after hysterocopy, but can't help but worry! So guessing next week will be full on with chance of repeat bloods, in for intralipds or ivig tomorrow! Xx


----------



## kezzababes

All 3 are doing well. Good quality and 2x4cell and 1x 5 cell. Having a battle with the clinic though. I'm definite that I want to go to blasts and have a SET. The embryologist was saying that she really doesn't want to push them to day 5 but we will make a decision tomorrow if they can't choose between them.


----------



## mamochka

Ladies,

Safely back home now. Both embryos thawed nicely and we have them both put back.  Doing ET second time i was more relaxed and hubby was holding my hand and saying how beautiful i looked  Dr Sapna did the transfer in the cozy room at Weymouth st. They tweaked my medication and i must go on gestone (oh my poor buns they have just recovered from June). I was hoping for at least 3 days lie-in but tomorrow have to go for intralipids and Tuesday prog blood test. Might as well go to Spanish then!

Jules, how did it go for you, who did your transfer and how many you had put back?

Kezza - good luck with you embies, is it ET tomorrow potentially then?

Bruni, Tula - any symptoms, cramps?

Will go for an early nap while DH is getting the meds.

Baby dust to all!

xxx


----------



## SIBI

Hi all,

*Mamo* - congrat! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!
*Bruni & Tula* - thinking of you! Hate so much the 2WW!! 
*Jules* - any news from you?

I'm too on Stim Day 6 and today was called for 2 blood tests - I was told this could happen from day 7 onwards; anything weird with my case? Anyone with similar situation?

Good luck and  dust to everybody else


----------



## AprilShelly

Hi All,
Sorry I haven't been on much but I am trying to get myself sorted physically and mentally to start a cycle from scratch over the last month or two so have only been lurking but am following your progress with great interest!
Mamocka_ Congrats on the two embryos thawing and getting put back where they belong! Sending you lots of baby dust  
Kezza babes Congrats on the three embryos! Good luck with the SET! Let us know how you get on with the embryologist!
Ultra - Good luck with Monday's test!

Bruni / Tula/ Annie Good luck with TWW! Fingers crossed for a BFP!!

Jules HOpe all went ok for you?! 

Ranscombe- Great that cycle is going well so far!

AFM- Really trying to psyche myself up for the next cycle . AF due next Friday so fingers crossed fsh behaves!
Was wondering if anyone can remember the daily dosage of gestone prescribed by argc? Am trying to get my meds sorted before I come over from Dublin. Would really appreciate you thoughts on this!
Thanks,
AprilShelly xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kezza - can you do a split transfer (1 at day 3 and 1 at day 5) or do you just want to transfer one?
Mam - congrats on being PUPO
April - my daily dose changed so not sure if its on a case by case basis
Sibi - I was called back twice daily from day 7 but they did say it could be a few days before or after for the twice daily visits if needed.

OV test is at 4pm so will update afterwards if its positive x


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Just got home.

Mam - congratulations on being PUPO. Glad ET was relaxing. Dr Sapna did mine too. I'm on gestone from tonight as well. Not looking forward to it. The needles look nearly as big as the drawing up needles for Fostimon!! I'm in for a repeat progesterone blood test on Tuesday. Let me know what time you're going & I might see you there.xx

Kezzababes - thanks for the lovely message earlier. Really glad your embies are doing well. Good luck for your SET.    . Keep us posted tomorrow.xx

Ultra - hope it's positive.

April - I've just been prescribed 1ml ampules of gestone of which I have to take two a day. Good luck for your cycle.

Ranscombe - glad everything is going well. I still had brown blood on day 6 too so don't worry.xx

Bruni - hope you're doing ok and Wednesday comes round quickly for you. Here's lots of baby dust to keep you going.  

Tula - Hope you've had a relaxing day & the 2ww is not stressing you too much.xx

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.

AFM - had a lot of waiting around for my ET. When we went in at 9am they told us to come back at 11am and then we went back twice more to be told to come back in half an hour. Good job it doesn't stress me out. The good news is that we had two grade 4 embies transferred back so I'm over the moon.   My ET was a lot better than at my previous clinic and I had a lovely relaxing acupuncture session afterwards which sent me to sleep for a bit. Can't believe how many meds I'm going to be on during the 2ww!! The only thing my previous clinic gave me was Cyclogest. They're also monitoring me more which is a relief as well as on my previous cycle I didn't see the clinic at all during the 2ww and bled after a week. 

Sending everyone lots of baby dust.   
xxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Jules.  Congrats on being PUPO also.  Test was still negative.  Getting some body changes so hoping its not going to be much longer but last cycle was 34 days and according to baby centre I can ovulate anytime from today until Friday x


----------



## mamochka

Jules, so happy for you, we might be the 2ww buddies, when is your test  date?

April - I am also on 2 vials of gestone which is pretty standard for a star. Last cycle as my prog started to fall they added 3rd vial. and 4 cyclogest.


----------



## jules75

Thanks Mam. Yes we might. My test date is 1st November. When's your OTD? Xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ladies,

It's getting exciting on here!

Jules and Mamochka, congratulations on your et's, I hope your little ones are snuggling in nicely  

Ultra, I hope you get your surge soon, how long after will you have et?

Aprilshelly, I hope you get your meds sorted and get all set to go, I'll be a few days behind you starting, my af is due weds week so hopefully they will arrive on time for both of us and fsh levels will be good  

Sibi and Ranscombe, Im glad to hear the stimming is going ok, hopefully the time will fly to ec x

Kezzababes, I hope you get your set and your little embryos get to blast  

Bruni and Tula, the tww is so hard, it's enough to drive anyone mad, I hope the rest of the time goes quicker for you both x

Annie101, I hope everything is good with you x

MollyT, not long now until you start x

Hi to anyone I've missed 

I'm just waiting now for my af and like AprilShelley am trying to get myself mentally and physically prepared to start again, I can't believe this day two weeks we should have a few days stimming done!


----------



## kezzababes

Congrats to jules and mam on their transfers!    


Hi everyone else!


----------



## Fortuna

Tula,

As matter of fact I used an ovulation stick as pregnancy test. It came up that I was ovulating. It was a really BFP. Twin girls born Feb 2013!!!

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## mamochka

Jules - my OTD is 30.10. you re not doing the intralipids tomorrow? I will be in on Tuesday - have not decided what time but a bit later than 7.30!

Ladies - i know i can search but anyone have words of wisdom on how to prevent gestone lumps. My hubby is quite good at giving the shot itself - not painful etc but the thought of lumps...

AFM, minus 1 day on 2ww . Had three naps today 

xxx


----------



## jules75

Quick question ladies - do you need to continue drinking a litre of milk every day during the 2ww? The notes we got from the clinic just mention 2 litres of water? Thanks Xx

Mam - my DP's just done my first one for me and we were told to massage the area for a few minutes after doing the injection and I'm now sat on a hot water bottle as well just in case it helps!!   I've got a day off tomorrow. Just bloods on Tuesday so far.xx


----------



## Bruni82

Yes Jules, it is recommended the 1 litre of milk every day and up to 3litre of water. It helps you with all the acids in your body and keeps you hydrating.... 
Mam- I know the feeling of gestone lumps, I'm almost finished doing them only few by now, but don't worry , tomorrow prepare the other side until the old one gets better,,,,  
Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow....


----------



## AprilShelly

Jules - I continued with the litre of milk in the two week wait.

Mam - Thanks for info re gestone doses! Not looking forward to it!  I had to give myself the dreaded gestone injections and never had any lumps.  I put the vials in my bra about an hour beforehand to heat up the oil - never had a lump but plenty of bruises on the  .

Barleybelle- It's tough to get going again but we have no other option unfortunately   Please God and the luck of the Irish that fsh behaves and we could be cycling together!


----------



## kezzababes

Just a quickie as trying to get a weetabix inside ds before he goes to nursery! We've got 1 x7 cell and 2 x 8 cell this morning all good quality. Embryologist said she couldn't choose 2 between never mind one so we are going to blasts. Now only 48 hours of nail biting before we find out if they have made it!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kezza - good luck.

Got to go to work soon so will do personals later.  Had pains this morning so took the OPK test early and its positive   so have emailed the clinic.  Bloods in the next three days and et later this week all being well.  DH is away on business Sunday and has to be at the airport at 12pm so not sure if he will be there or not for et as I have day 6 blasts x


----------



## jules75

Kezzababes - keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending your embies dividing thoughts.xx

Ultra - fab news. Not long now. Keep us posted on ET.xx


----------



## Tula1

Morning all.

Mam congrats on joing us on the 2ww! Great embies.

Kerry fab news on beautiful embies. Praying for 3 blasts. Xx

Ultra your on your way. Yay!!!

Afm....... I've tested!!!! ........


POSITIVE


----------



## Annie101

Omg congrats tula! So happy for you. When do you go in for blood test?


----------



## mamochka

Tula wooooow! Which day are you? What symptoms? Correct stick? Congratulations! Wow!


----------



## Tula1

Thanks girls. I'm day 6 past 5dt. I did an ovulation test not expecting it to work and up popped a smiley face so I quickly did a clear blue and there it was 1-2 weeks! I'm guessing there's only 1 in there cuz last time I tested on day 8 and it said 2-3 weeks. I'll test again day 8 and compare! 
I've had a lot if pains mam. Like little stabby pains not really cramps. My main thing I notice was I've got really stinky wee!!!! I had that last time to. Had this within 2 days of transfer. Start sniffing girls!! Haha
Hope know one minded me posting on here. I no your not really ment to. Xx


----------



## mamochka

Like the sniffing business - hahaha !


----------



## jules75

Congrats Tula. Me & my DP are over the moon for you.xxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Tula - huge congratulations to you and DH.  

I'm going in Thurs for bloods and may have a repeat a few days afterwards.  ET is looking like Sun/Mon or Tues so DH is more than likely not going to be there x


----------



## misshope

Finally got through to argc this morning, I wasn't too late and the pharmacy I ordered from had the spray in this morning so I have finally started my down regulation.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Great news Miss x


----------



## Barleybelle

Tula, congratulations to you both, am so thrilled for you    

And ultra, great news you got your positive opk, things will start to move very quickly now  

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## kezzababes

Brilliant news Tula!     


And great news ultra. Glad you are finally on your way! 




Very impressed by the Argie today. I needed a prescription and they got it sorted and faxed to my pharmacist within an hour!


----------



## Ranscombe

Congratulations Tula, brilliant news!!!


----------



## jules75

Wow that is impressive Kezzababes. How are you doing? 

That's good news Misshope. Good luck with your cycle. 

Good luck for ET Ultra.

Mam - hope everything went ok with intralipids today. 

Hi to everyone else.xxx

Had a really sore   when I woke up this morning after my first gestone injection. When my DP did the injection last night it didn't really hurt and was fine when I went to sleep last night. Could hardly sit down though this morning and had to sit on my hot water bottle for a bit!! Has anyone else felt the same the morning after or is my DP trying to finish me off


----------



## Steph2012

Congrats, Tula, fab news for you!


----------



## Tula1

Thanks everyone. Absolutely sh**ting myself now!!! It's bitter sweet isn't it! 

Jules r u doing the injection a bit low? U shouldn't b able to feel it when u sit. Maybe once u lay down! 

Kezza well done on going to blast. R u having a set because your history with ds it did they recommend it? X

Xxx


----------



## jules75

Thanks Tula. I got him to try a bit further up so we'll see how I get on in the morning.  I know it's hard but try not to worry and just think of your embies nestling in. You're going to be a wonderful mum.  Xxxx


----------



## chummy1

Hi Ladies, 

I had an abandoned cycle in August and I have been testing my bloods on days 1-2 (this time day 3, due to day 1 falling on  the Saturday (just passed)  therefore I tested today) 

Please may I ask you girls for some very honest feedback on my results. I am struggling to get through to the ARGC .... and I think my progesterone results = pretty hopeless case??  

My progesterone level came in at "less than 1" (day 3 in my cycle) 

FSH 4.0
LH 4.5
Oestrogen 779
Progesterone "less than 1"
Prolactin 298 

Any honest opinions are truly appreciated. I'd rather just know the truth... many thanks 
Chummy

ps i am following you all on here ..... I just wish we could all get pg! x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Chummy - I found this online:

http://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

x


----------



## mamochka

hello ladies,

chummy - i am not a doctor, but from what i know, and your hormones are a bit similar to mine last cycle  - your eostradiol seems high for day 3 (you also did not put units, guess it is pmol/l), LH should be equal or lower then FSH, your FSH is excellent, progesteron could be in 0.6-4.7 range in follicular phase. They will try to see thru scan whether you have a cyst which produces high estradiol and might have it rechecked on a later day. With this levels once cyst/estradiol is checked you will be a candidate for long protocol.

jules, I managed intralipids ok just did like the potential side effects described on the form. Again had 2 naps today - progesterone really relaxes me (apart from bloating and wind). BTW, my bp today was140 before intralipids and i totally did not feel it. What time are you going for bloods tomorrow? Maybe we can finally meet !

tula - stay positive! honestly before you even wrote today about sniffing i realized in the morning there was some smell change (sorry for TMI) but just blamed the meds  . Anyways i banned myself from symptom spotting.

ultra - great your O finally made appearance, it is indeed very quick after this point! for me it happened too fast so maybe yr DH will manage to  participate.

kezza - good luck for your ET - is it Wed then?

bruni - how are you doing, not long now! were you brave to test at home?

sibi, annie, ranscomb, barley, molly - hi hope your doing well!

afm - just felt tired today after intralipids, tomorrow is d3p5dt. still contemplating whether to test at home - after chemical in june i would really want to know the bHCG.

xxx


----------



## mamochka

Jules - will reach there around 8.30. wearing turquoise leggings just in case you are there. I dont have FF on my phone((


----------



## jules75

Mam - I won't be getting to the clinic until between 9.30 and 10 as I need to do my clexane shot & other meds at 9. Sorry  Glad intralipids went ok. Don't know what that dungeon does to our blood pressure!! Hopefully we'll get to meet soon.xxx

Chummy - my progesterone was at 0.7 on my day 1-3 bloods so don't worry. Hope you get to speak to them soon to put your mind at rest. Xxx

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes

Jules- sounds like he did it a bit low. But yes the first couple are really sore afterwards and then I think my bum turned into a numb zone! 


Chummy- the others have given good advice. The clinic will check you don't have a cyst when they scan you today. Your estrogen could be raised if you are taking some supplements like dhea or royal jelly. 


Mam-    stay away from the pee sticks! They are evil! And it is far too early. 


Hi everyone else!,


Yes transfer is hopefully tomorrow. Just praying at least one makes it. Going for a Set as I have a weak cervix and have been advised not to carry twins. Plus a two year old and 2 new borns would finish me off!


----------



## Bruni82

hello ladies...

I have been naughty yesterday, and tested early, got a BFP with a first response test. 2 strong lines ...

So happy....  

Couldn't wait much longer, I have to confirm it tomorrow at the clinic on my ODT, but I'm more relaxed now that I know what i am expecting....

All the stress is gone... phewww  

Wishing to all of you ladies a positive result and lots of baby dust....


----------



## Tula1

Yay bruni. Congratulations. Well done honey xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Brilliant news bruni! X


----------



## jules75

Congratulations Bruni.     

Kezzababes - he definitely did the first one too low as it's not painful from the second one. Men!!!   Will the embryologist call you again today? Sending more dividing thoughts for your embies    

Had my blood test & am now in Natural Kitchen having a milkshake if anyone's around.xxxx


----------



## mamochka

Bruni - well done honey, congratulation to you and your DP  
Any symptoms to share?

AFM, had the most painful blood test today and big bleed after that 

Kezza - you are right no pee sticks for 5 more days . Fingers crossed for your blasties!!!  

Molly - are you starting today?

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## Bruni82

Thanks Mam, Jules and Tula....  

To be honest I haven't have much of symptoms these 2ww, only some mild cramps, like AF but really mild,or let say like small stabbing under the belly button,  from Sunday I had a lot of heartburn, even drinking milk couldn't make it go away. And also the feeling of fullness, I couldn't finish my entire meal every time for the past 4 days.

That's all basically from me. 

Sending you guys lots and lots of baby dust....


----------



## SIBI

Congratulations to Bruni!!! So happy for you and Tula!

Jules, me and Ranscombe in the clinic waiting room - blue dress and the other one knitting 😁 are you still around?


----------



## kezzababes

Jules- no call today. But probably really early in the morning. Not feeling too bad this morning except the side effects of the damn bum bullets!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bruni - wonderful news.  Congrats.
Kezza - Hopefully no news is good news. Fingers crossed.

x


----------



## Barleybelle

Bruni, congratulations, it's such great news for you both, am delighted for you


----------



## jules75

Sorry SIBI - I'd already left by the time I saw your message. Have come home for an afternoon nap. Feel really tired today. Think it's waking up in the early hours to take my Ritodrine tablet. Hope you & Ranscombe are both doing ok. What day are you both on now? 

Kezzababes - glad you're doing ok. Gestone is the worst!!

Xx


----------



## mamochka

Girlies, are we allowed to use perfume during 2ww and hairspray?


----------



## Bruni82

Mam- of course we are, for sure.... hair spray and perfumes are ok ,

to be honest I was thinking to do a hair colour this weekend, but i'm not sure if i can during 2ww.


----------



## chummy1

Thanks for your replies girls!  I am following all of you on here .... silently stalking! lol! not joining in as I am not having my treatment but I am learning  Some lovely news this week from Bruni!  wonderful   

Long story short, I am working this out remotely (Live 5 hr drive away from the clinic). Clinic telephoned. TNF Alpha in my Immunes test showed 33.6 therefore I have to take Humira for min 6 weeks prior to treatment. I am informed that this is unusual but fine! Anyone else taken Humira?

Dr was not concerned at my oestrogen levels (I have a cyst which will be drained when treatment starts).  When the cyst is up, the FSH levels are skewed (I am not 4.0 .... its the cyst thats skewing this reading)  WISH i had an FSH of 4 - aged 41 & 8 months (when did i start counting the months! lol!) i am unlikely to have an FSH of 4.0 .... Am I the old girl of the board anyone older than me ?!?!?!? 

Love following you all ........... sending you ALL babydust xxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Ladies
Congrats to Bruni, great news!!

Sorry we missed you today Jules

On day 8 of stimms, having to wait around for possible second bloods this week, so hanging around natural kitchen and the waiting room! If any one is around tomorrow?

Mam perfume and hairspray are fine to use , think its just during Ec and Et its best to avoid,

Hope everyone else is doing OK xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Need your help as this is driving me nuts. So, for the 3rd day I had to do repeated blood test and I fear it's because they want to monitor my E2.

Previously with NHS I had mild OHSS (E2 @ 4500 day 9, 10000 day 11, 13000 day 13) and had to stop the cycle.

I'm now on the long protocol and my levels are:
- day 6= 3300
- day 7 = 2900
- day 8 = 5100

Did anyone had similar story and ended up suspending / cancelling cycle due to OHSS?

Very worried...thanks for any support!
Xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Sibi- I wouldn't worry about ohss too much. They will coast you if they think it is an issue. Make sure you drink as much water and milk that you can stomach. 


Ranscome- I'm hoping to be around tomorrow. I will be wearing a blue/purple coat and blue patterned dress with boots. Ill post if I'm definitely coming in and what time. 


Chummy- a fsh of 4 at 40+ would be impressive! Sorry haven't taken humira so can't speak from personal experience but I hear it isn't nice! Good luck!


----------



## mamochka

sibi - in june i went to ET with Estradiol of almost 13000 which resulted in 23 eggs. When i had consultation recently with them I asked the doctor whether he considers this overstimulation he said i did fine, but i was very shaky for couple of days...after ET. they coasted me from day 10 to 13. So they will cycle you without hesitation

chummy - well i am older than you - 42 y and 4 months and my FSH is 5.0, AMH 25

jules - did you get your call today? I did not...just emailed them but will continue with the same regimen

xxx


----------



## Tula1

Just wanted to wish kezza lots of luck for ET tomorrow. Eeeekkkkkk! Nervouse for u. Let us no ASAP how u get on. Xxx

Chummy I did humira. I needed it on both my cycles. Had it on the first go but refused it on the 2nd cycle and tried intralipids instead which was far more successful. There is a humira thread which u may find helpful or your welcome to message me any questions. I'll try to help best I can. Xx

Sibi I've had ohss twice but luckily never had a cycle cancelled. Not sure on what my levels were. The mad thing is I never get loads of eggs either! I had ohss on 13 then 8 eggs!! This time I got 13 again and was fine. Strange! Xx
When there was signs of ohss ARGC had me drinking 5 litres of water a day. Horrendous! 

Xxx


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Mam - I got my call this afternoon. Have to go back on Cyclogest twice a day as well as carrying on with the Gestone and go back in on Thursday for repeat bloods. I'm sure they would have called if they want you to change anything.xxx

Kezzababes - wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow.xxx

SIBI & Ranscombe - I'll let you know what time I'll be in for bloods on Thursday. Would be lovely to meet you both and grab a milkshake.xxx

Hope everyone else is ok.xxxx


----------



## mamochka

Kezza - wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow et. please do let us know how the embies and you will do   

Jules - they are supposed to call anyways  . I think i will insert 1 bullet just in case. 

Bruni - let us know the HCG result tomorrow, congratulations again!

AFM, My bloating became quite strong now. Just read a research article on link of progesterone and gallbladder function (which causes the bloating). They say that significant proportion of women will have g/b stones after pregnancy, because progesterone relaxes smooth muscles including g/b.

Just noticed i became a Sr. Member of FF.

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bruni - I have heard that natural henna is ok in pregnancy but make sures its natural and not black.  
Kezza - good luck for tomorrow.  
Sibi - my sister got OHSS with 11 eggs.  She was at a different clinic and was not told to drink lots of fluids like we have been.  
Chummy - hi.  I've not had humira so can't comment I'm afraid.
Jules & Mam - hope the 2ww flies by for you both

Hi to everyone else

x


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Thanks a lot for the support!

Good luck Kezza for tomorrow  

I'll be there with Ranscombe at 730 so see anyone else there 😄

Xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Thanks all. Got 1 expanding blast which we are going to transfer this morning. And one nearly blast which they are hoping to freeze tomorrow. The other is still at cell stage but might make it. 

Yippee!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Great news Kezza.  Hope all goes well with the transfer x


----------



## jules75

That's great news Kezzababes.    . Good luck with the ET.xxxx


----------



## mamochka

Kezza - well done! i admire your perseverance! Good luck with today


----------



## bethany74

Hello ladies,

I've been reading your posts for a little while whilst I've been having immunes treatment, huge congratulations to the ladies who have had bfps, you must be over the moon! 

I wondered if I could please ask you a couple of questions?

I'm cycling for the first time at ARGC and am very much learning as I go as this is our first ivf attempt, and crikey there is a lot to take on board   I've been put on the short protocol and today is my fifth day of stimming. Today I had a scan with Dr Sami, who said everything was looking okay at this early point which was a relief. He said that the follicles are still small and that there are 5 on one ovary and 4 on the other. I just wondered if I could check this out with you, as I don't have a clear understanding really of how many follicles I need to have, although I guess one follicle could become one egg (?) and my mind went blank when I should have asked him, as was v. nervous! The other thing is that Mr Taranissi has changed my meds (type, amount and time to take them) even in the short time since I started stimming, is that usual? Thanks so much and sorry to sound clueless!

Chummy, just to say that there are lots of lovely ladies chatting in the Humira/Intralipids thread who are really supportive re: Humira, I hope your levels come down very soon.

Very best wishes to those ladies who are on the 2ww or about to have egg collections and transfers, sending you lots of positive vibes for good news too! x


----------



## jules75

Welcome Bethany. I know it's a lot to take onboard especially as it's your first IVF. In terms of the number of follicles everyone is different and will develop a different number. The numbers you have sound fine. Each follicle may or may not contain an egg. I had seven good sized follicles at the end of stimming and got five eggs. They are always going for egg quality over quantity.

I also had my med timings, type and amount changed all the way through stimming so don't worry this is completely normal. 

If you've got any more questions just send me a message.xxx


----------



## mamochka

Ladies,

I am a bit steaming now - so they did not call me yesterday, i sent an email last night. This morning - no reply, i got through at 9.00am, reception said they will call me asap - no call for 2 hours,  i called again - she is "nurses are very busy and will call you in the afternoon", I said that prefer to talk now....Since then nothing. How is it possible!?


----------



## kezzababes

5bb expanding blast on board. Waiting in the corner of the waiting room for instructions on meds. We have called it pumpkin so hope it is a sticky one. 

Back later for personals. 

X


----------



## bethany74

Thank you so much Jules, that is very reassuring to hear. You certainly have to be on your toes with the meds instructions don't you! Quality over quantity sounds good, I'll keep trying to get the milk down for the egg quality, hard though that is, I'm not a milk fan! Sending you huge good wishes for your 2ww, hope the time flies by for you and am keeping everything crossed for you and the other ladies here xx


----------



## jules75

Oh Mam. How frustrating for you. Try not to let them get to you. Give them another hour then call them again. Hope you get your blood test results soon.xxx 

No probs Bethany. You definitely need to be on your toes with the meds. I had to sit & do them in the clinic reception a couple of times!! I'm not a milk fan either & should now have shares in the Natural Kitchen with the amount of their milkshakes I've had as it's the only way I've been able to drink as much.  Hope the rest of stims goes ok. Keep us posted with how you get on.xx

Kezzababes - well done you. Welcome to the 2ww club.xx

Hope everyone else is ok.xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kezza - congrats on being PUPO.  Hope Pumpkin is snuggling in nicely.
Bethany - good luck with your cycle.
Mam - I've found this time round they are not quick in seeing me or contacting me.  They seem to be very busy at the moment.  Hoping no news is good news.

Hi to everyone else.

So I'm in for bloods tomorrow.  The results will determine if I have another one 2 days later and when ET may be.  We are putting 2 back if they defrost ok x


----------



## Annie101

Hi kezza I think I saw you! Was there at same time but didnt check internet on my phone or I wouldve known for sure it was you....congrats on ET, ill pm you if you dont mind...?
Mam - hope they call soon! Rem to keep calm..I know rich coming from me!

Oh and what did I miss? Congrats bruni! Good news so far hope this cycle is lucky for us all  

Afm I feel much better and positive now. Mid cycle scan showed 'good lining' when I asked dr how thick it was he kind of blurted 8.5cm but I dont think he measured it and guesstimated


----------



## mamochka

Finally got my call, you were right girls, they just were in no hurry as there was no changes to the meds, told me to come back on test date. I guess intralipids quieted down possible immune attack on progesterone levels. Ouuugh!

Kezza! - congratulations on being pupo!  when is yr test date?

Bethany - it is better to have max 15 eggs, but it is individual how many follicle will render that number.

hi to everyone else!

xxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say congrats to Kezza on being pupo, hope 2ww goes by OK!

Welcome to Bethany and good luck!

Had to have second blood test today, so lots of hanging around again! Also scan was good, they said Ec should be in next 3/4 days, so nearly there!

Xx


----------



## Tula1

Hi all

Kezza we'll done chick. Defo worth holding out till day 5. Congrats on being pupo. Hope ds is letting u rest!! Fingers crossed your last little one catches up tomorrow.

Ranscomb nearly there! R u fed up yet? Xx

Mam so annoying trying to speak to someone there isn't it. Did they give you a questionnaire to fill out? I will be writing a daming report on the receptionists!!! How's the bloating?

Joules going crazy yet?

Afm in true impatient Tula style I had my hcg test today. 2 days early. Good levels though - 188! So called in tomorrow for immunes and progesterone test. Train at 6 so get there just after 9 if anyone is there say hi. Black skinny jeans gray jumper with sparkles on the front, brown bag and shoes. Flying visit for me tho.

Bruni r u doing hcg tomorrow? X


----------



## Bruni82

Hi Tula, i had my hcg today with a positive call from them this afternoon. They confirmed my BFP. 
NOW have to do immune and progesterone tomorrow morning. my levels were a bit high compare to normal, and also today got medication continuing as before, so gestone, clexane, prednisolone and aspirin....


----------



## MollyT

Hey Ladies,
V quick post frome me as i'm on the pesky phone! 
Warmest wishes to all who have had great news on this thread... And to those still in the thick of it too..Hope this is 1 seriously lucky thread!!

May have seen some of you at the clinic 2day.. Was ear-wigging on many a conversation there 2day!

Flight in yest morn at 7.10..Up at 4am so v early start!
Day 1 bloods & didn't post yest as got really paranoid & thought cycle might be cancelled b4 it had begun..which would have been a total mare!
Anyway.. It wasn't & here we go again.. Back for more...
Bloods & teach this morn... Dunno why i went to the teach...  I should have been the 1 giving it!! I've defo been at the ARGC longer than the nurse who gave the talk!

Then we hung about for a while as we needed to talk to Vladimir about PGS... Sat in waiting room for ages with my hubbie? May have seen some of you there?
Anyway.. None the wiser as to whether PGS is gonna help us or not & we'll only make that call later on..
Have to have hysteroscopy in morn.. Bit of a pain as i could have had one at home & saved myself the cash as it would have been covered on med insurance.. Didn't think i was going to have another 1 tho until they informed me today.. 
In a little studio flat until the weekend when our proper flat becomes available... 
Feeling quite stressed but trying to remain calm & positive...

Hope to see some of you at clinic 2mor...

Kezza... Well done on transfer.... Think i may have seen ya earlier?
Ranscombe & Sibi...Think i may have clocked you guys too??!

Best wishes Gals...
Night night x


----------



## Steph2012

Great news Tula & Bruni!!! 
Good luck to the rest of you ladies. This 2ww is killing me, still another week to OTD :-(


----------



## misshope

Hi ladies

Some really good news on the board, congratulations to you.

I have some questions I was hoping someone could answer as this is my first cycle of ivf. Now I have finally started nasal spray Mon 21st but have no idea how long I am going to be on them for, when am I supposed to be starting stimm meds And am I waiting for something to report back to ARGC? No-one tells you anything there and I can never think of questions on the spot.

Good luck to everyone hope we all get our positive results.


----------



## Tula1

Hi hope. 
If your sniffing I'm guessing your on a long protocol? So you must of ovulated? Sniffing stops your ovaries from releasing any eggs so ARGC can control what your body is doing. You'll carry on unroll your AF arrives and ring them to notify them and then you'll go in 5 days later to start stims. You'll have a blood test, scan and probably a hysteroscopy the next day. You'll carry on sniffing till near the end of your stims. You'll have a blood test every morning for the first week and then twice a day the 2nd week and scans. They'll ring you every day once you start and update you on changes in meds, scans and blood results ect. Try not to stress about it or try to b in control. You need to hand your life over to them for a few weeks and nothing else matters!! Good luck xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies, me and Ranscombe at BT 730 then hanging around in Natural K until 10 approx. me wearing all black and cream scarf 😁


----------



## misshope

Thanx Tula for explaining all that why can't they do that at ARGC. Has eased me a bit now I know what to expect it's really scary not knowing what's going to happen next.

Good luck to all hope we all get our BFP


----------



## kezzababes

Molly- yes I think I was sat next to you in the waiting room for a bit. Your history is similar to mine. Have faith that you can get pregnant and with the right embryo and immunes it will work. I know what you mean about the teaching session! I didn't bother this time. Just make sure they don't assume you know something and don't tell you! Good luck! 


Misshope- it is horrible not been able to plan isn't it?! Sounds like you have a rough outline now. 


Tula and bruni- official big congrats!! 


Mam- does that mean you are next? What is otd? 


Ranscombe, sibi and Annie- hope the 5qm starts aren't killing you. I can't seem to sleep past 5 now! 


Jules- how are you feeling? 




Hi to anyone  I have missed. 




Well yesterday was a long day! I was called at 8 and asked to go in for bloods and be ready for transfer at 10.30. The trains were all delayed so after a series of buses and train changes I had my bloods done and arrived  for 10.30. At 11 they came to get me, robed me up and sat me in theatre. 45 minutes later and baking due to tge thick robe and 37degree temperature in there, mr ranieri came to do the transfer. All went smooth nd finally was asked to wait in the waiting room for more instructions.
50 minutes later and a new prescription later, I walked up to the pharmacy. To be told that thy hadn't written how many days worth of ritrodine I would need so had to walk back to the clinic. Finally 30 minutes later I was heading home with the drugs but with more traffic delays. No wonder I fell straight to sleep at the acupuncturist which unbelievably I was on time for!


Doesn't help that ds is unwell and is awake earlier and is very clingy! Very difficult not to lift him this morning. Anyway lets hope pumpkin is snuggling in tight and also the remaining embryos are good enough to freeze!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL. Been very busy with work and other things. Anyhoo had my bloods this morning now waiting for the call. Was at the blood clinic just before 9 and there was a lady who smiled at me in the waiting room and waiting for bloods area. Was it any of you? Will take the courage to say hi to her if I see her again x


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Congrats to Bruni & Tula.xxx

Kezzababes - sounds like a very eventful day! Not surprised you fell asleep. Hope DS is feeling better soon & pumpkin is nestling in.xxx

Misshope - good luck with your cycle.xxx

Mam - glad they finally called & that everything is ok. Now you can relax for the rest of the 2ww.xxx

Molly - hope all goes well with your hysteroscopy.xxx

SIBI & Ranscombe - not long now for you both. I'll look out for you this morning. On the way in for bloods but bus is taking forever!! I'm wearing blue jeans, blue quilted jacket & have short blond hair.xxx

Hope everyone else is ok.xxx

AFM - Feeling ok and trying to stay relaxed & not to let the 2ww get to me. Just hope I don't have to up my progesterone intake after my bloods today. Don't think my tummy can get much bigger!!


----------



## kezzababes

Does anyone know what time they ring with news on freezing embryos?


----------



## Tula1

Anything upto about 6!!! They maybe waiting till the end of the day for it to finish changing b4 they freeze it. That's what happened with 1 of mine anyway. Fingers crossed its doing well. Hope pumkin is snuggled nicely in its patch!! Xx

Ranscombe and sibi. Lovely to meet u both today. Easier when you can put a face to a name. I sent jules in looking for you. Xx

On the train home. Feeling yuk after 8 Viles of blood! Xx


----------



## Hoping30

Hi all

I was in today between 8.15 and 9.30 for scan & immune blood test then had to rush back to work!
No time off for FET this month apart from the odd day for transfer.

next step is to wait for surge on ovulation stick!

Hope all are well. 

X


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies!
I'm new to ARGC just started D/R so I'm probably a couple of weeks behind most of you but I'd love to join and having read back a few pages, am really chuffed to see that you meet up for a milkshake every now and then.
If there's one thing I've learnt over the last few cylcles, it's that only women going through this understand how we feel and it's so nice to occasionally let off steam and have a laugh with like-minded/bodied people.
Wishing you all much success and hope to see you at the clinic at some point! 
wb xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Winter - welcome to the group.  Good luck with your cycle.

Got my call.  Going in for repeats tomorrow first thing.  This will determine when ET will be.  Got concerned that they told me to come in tomorrow as thought it would be a few days after todays test but they said they were happy with my results.  All systems go x


----------



## EJC79

Hi All! Im new on this thread...Ive been on the Humira thread for a while, but as Ive been told I can cycle thought Id come join you guys! 

So I had my day 2 bloods today, which are fine - they said I need to go in tomorrow for repeat bloods, a scan and the teaching session.  Can I ask for some advice...... 
1. Will they let me know tomorrow what protocol Ill be on? 
2. and when would I start? (ill be day 3) 
3. how long is the teaching session and what exactly is it??

hard to know what to expect, the girl I spoke to on the pone today wasnt sure, just told me to wait till tomorrow!

Thanks!!
EJ x


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies,

Kezza - what an adventure today! In my life i find it whenever i have any important event the circumstances just start collude against me! I guess i am next to test on 30/10!

Tula, Bruni - congrats on official BFP and numbers look very good too   

Tula, suddenly became ok today I even started worried whether it was a progesterone drop . When did you first test? Oh, i got a strangely smelling wee xxxx

Ultra = fx for you! I think after 1st Progesterone test to confirm ovulation i went another two times for bloods as they want to do ET on the peak of prog and e2 xxx

Jules, any symptoms? Will you be going back? I guess for women without immune treatment they want t monitor closely xxx

DH decided to work from home today so we had a nice walk in the park and afternoon nap . Tomorrow willbe day6, aaaa!

Good Afternoon to all and welcome to new ladies!

xxx


----------



## Tula1

Good news ultra!

Welcome to the newbies!!!
EJ I would imagine your on a short protocol cuz you haven't had to down reg. only do that for long. Not sure on what day you'll start. I've only ever done long so can't help them. The teaching session is just to talk you through all the meds, how to inject ect. Worth going even if its just to chat and make friends with people that are there with you. As for how long? Depends on how many in the session and if they ask loads of questions. You always get 1 dinny!!!!lol
Winter lots of like minded ladies on here to help. When do you start? 
I c u both did humira. Horrid stuff isn't it! 

How's everyone else?  
Kezza did you get the call yet? Hope he made it. Xx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Ladies,

Good to meet Tula and Jules today finally!

Welcome to Winter and  Ejc79. Hope your cycles go well! 
At teach session they will go through how to use all the injections and go through day to day what to expect, lasts about 30 mins, good idea to take notes as it all seems like alot of info at first!

Long day at ARGC for me had two lots of bloods and scan, they said I might trigger tonight, but just got the call no trigger and no meds tonight??!!  Back in 7.30am for more bloods!  Who knows!! 

Hi to everyone else hope all OK xx


----------



## Tula1

Ooooooo mam fab. So glad u have stinky wee. Good sign. I tested on day 6. That's tomorrow for u. Will u test early? Go on! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Tula1

Oh ranscomb. Such a bummer when they get your hopes up. How big we're your follies today? X


----------



## kezzababes

Hi all, thanks Tula. Well we made the right decision as the embie wasn't good quality. She said it was very dark. The other was still at cell stage. So no pressure pumpkin but its you or nothing (apart from my gorgeous ds!) 


Mam- are you going to test at home or wait for the bloods?


Ejc- the teaching session is normally after everyone has had their bloods and scans so normally around 10. It is 30-60 mins depending on number of questions. I would have thought you will start stimming tomorrow and they will make a decision tomorrow after u have your bloods looked at. Expect a fairly long day as they may make you hang around until your bloods are back to give you the meds. I don't think I left until 2 ish! 


Ultra-great news!! 


Ranscombr- good luck lovely. Sounds like you are close. 




Hi everyone else. I think pumpkin has been trying to dig itself a place in the patch as been getting small stabbing pains. And have a terrible backache.


----------



## jules75

Welcome Winterbug - it's definitely helped me meeting the lovely ladies from FF. As much as I love my friends & family at home they have absolutely no idea what you're going through. Good luck with your cycle.

Welcome also EJC - they'll let you know tomorrow after your scan which protocol you'll be on. I started my stimming injections the same day as my teaching session. The teaching session is really useful as it goes through in detail the various meds you could be taking, how to take them & when you might need to take them. My session lasted about 45 minutes as there were lots of questions being asked. It will also explain what happens over the next couple of weeks in terms of scans, blood tests etc. They give you a lot of information so make sure you take a notepad & pen! Good luck with your cycle.

Tula - was lovely to see you today. Hope you've recovered from your blood test.

Hoping - hope you get your surge soon.

Kezzababes - sorry you didn't get any frosties. We didn't get to freeze our other one either.  I know what you mean about back ache & stabbing pains!! Hopefully it's all good signs that Pumpkin is settling in. Did you get this with your DS?

SIBI & Ranscombe - was lovely to meet you both today. Won't be long now Ranscombe if they're talking about trigger shot and coasting without meds. Keep us posted tomorrow.

Ultra - glad it's all systems go. Let us know when ET is.

Mam - hope you had a nice walk. I felt I had a bit more energy today too. Think it must be the sunshine 

Hi to everyone else.xxx

AFM - got my call & progesterone now 330.2 so they're happy for me to just continue on my meds as they are & wait for OTD. Eek!


----------



## winterberg

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes! And glad to hear you're all doing well - sounds like there is a lot of positivity on this thread which I love! Will probably just follow your all for a while while I'm down regging (the boring bit...) and as soon as I've got my game face on, and things are kicking off I'll be back in touch! Bye for now, good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Tula.    My biggest follie was 18, so may be trigger tomorrow?? Xx


----------



## fak1

Hi Ultra... I just wanted 'pop in' to wish you the best of luck.. I have everything crossed for you. We are doing well at 24 weeks now x

I have all of you amazing ladies in my prayers and thoughts 

F x


----------



## Steph2012

Hi ladies, good to hear everything going so well. Good luck Ultra.
I did the short protocol in the summer and I started stims on day 3 after the teach in session. My session lasted about an hour and they waited to start until everyone was there which meant loads of hanging around - take a book!!
Fak - great to hear everything going so well


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies, 

Great to meet you Tula and Jules!😉

As usual thanks to Ranscombe - I will miss our chat and laughs 😪😁

Here we are with me - long long day at the clinic, 2 blood tests, 1 pm scan...and trigger shot at 730 pm!!!🎉🎊🎉

EC Saturday @ 630!! So excited!!!

From tonight no more medicines so resting for me today until Sat, plenty of calories and proteins and liters of water 👍


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thank you do much Fak.  So pleased all is going well for you.  Please keep in touch.

Just got back from a comedy show and very tired.  Back to London tomorrow early for bloods.  Once results are in and reviewed they will call and all being well give me my et date x


----------



## kezzababes

Great news Sibi! Good luck and enjoy your day off! 


Jules- don't remember the backache but I think the stabbing pains are good news. Too early to be getting strong symptoms. By the end of the weekend we might be feeling something. 


Hi everyone else. Well ds is still unwell with a temperature of 39 degrees. He has been awake since 5.30 so the resting isn't happening much. So instead of him going to nursery today, I'm going to have to drive in and bring him with me to the bloods place. Then hopefully get a doctors appointment this afternoon. I'm hoping I'm going to get some time to relax #exhausted!


----------



## cupcake30

4th BFN confirmed on bloods. Over and out


----------



## SIBI

Cupcake - thinking of you. No words, just lots of    .
Xxx


----------



## Annie101

omg i'm such a dipstick ....I didnt think LH surge would come so quick so after bloods I was told to do ov tests so I thought OK lets start from tomorrow rather than tonight...then I read the pack and it said better not to do ov test first thing in the morning so I waited and did it later in the day. That was one of those cheap sticks and the line was slightly lighter. Then I decided to do the clearblue one later that day but as I forgot to bring it with me (iykwim) I saved my pee in a pot and went to get the stick. Then found I couldnt find instructions so wasnt sure how long to leave in the pot. The other sticks I leave in for 8-10 seconds and so I did that with this too. The test line came up darker than than the control line. I only had the box to compare it to no leaflet so I was comparing it and it said no LH surge. Then I realised I had the stick the wrong way around and actually the test line was darker. It didnt say anything on the box about that. So I thought must look for leaflet. Anyways this morning I pee'd on clearblue stick and this time definitely both lines came up the same I would say. So I look on the internet for clearblue instructions and they say that leave in pot for 20 seconds and I only did it for 10...so maybe that could be why test line was darker? But yesterday in the morning the cheaper strip test def showed lighter line. So now I dont know did the surge come yesterday or today? 

I mean it shouldnt really matter as its just a rough guide isnt it? But as I am ready for FET I dont want to f*** it up and miss the time so we cant do it! So wonder if to just get a blood test done sunday and then maybe monday too....

Plus I had really bad ovary pain last night so I think maybe I did ovulate...but then I will be even later....oh god ...how to they calculate what day to transfer embryo back? I have d5 embie we want to use and me and DH have decided on risking the one even though I am 35 and the stats show a 5-10% chance   If it doesn't work we'll do 2 next time I think as I will be older too!


----------



## Annie101

sorry for the long story....


----------



## Wishionista

Annie, don't panic - they'll work out the best time to do it from your bloods. It sounds like you had a surge in the last couple of days so let them know and they'll probably say come in for bloods. Btw, I'm older than you and had one d5 frostie put back and got BFP - gotta stay positive hon


----------



## mamochka

Annie,

Dont worry, just go ahead and call them about the surge this morning. if you did the blood test along with you mid-cycle scan yesterday they will know you are close from the LH amount in the blood. They will invite you for progesterone test a few days after. Good luck - i hope it will be natural FET!

SIBI - congrats on your trigger and fx for tomorrow morning EC!!xxx

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, another day of strange stomach!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kezza - hope DS feels better soon
Cupcake - sorry to read it was BFN
Annie - Like the others has said don't worry they will check if you did ovulate on bloods a few days after suspected surge.  Mam's came quick, mine did not.
Wish - glad things are going well with your pregnancy
Mam - are you going to test early?

Went in later for bloods.  Couldn't face getting up at 5.30am to queue for ages.  Waiting for the call ...

x


----------



## Bruni82

Hey girls.
I just wanted to ask smth. Since i got my positive result from argc on my pregnancy, i am now concerned about the scan. Do they book it and call me with Date or i have to book it? I really dont know what to do.... Looks a bit a odd they haven't done it yet.... I am  17dp5dt....


----------



## kezzababes

Bruni- once your Hcg gets to a certain level they will book you in. It is normally around the 6-7 week mark. You shouldn't need to do anything, just go in and get our Hcg checked every couple of days. Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## Bruni82

Thanks Kezza,,, 

i was really confused and impatient....  

Had to fingercross on my HCG levels


----------



## Lady Penelope

Sorry to crash ladies, just spotted MollyT's post! 

Well done on getting started again sweetie - will be keeping everything crossed for you and so hoping this is your time   Remember YES WE CAN!!!    

Sending lots of baby dust to all you wonderful ladies  

Mx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Everyone,
Its trigger tonight for me, yehhh!!
Ec Sunday 7.30am xx


----------



## Tula1

Yay well done ranscomb. How did it go? Nerve racking isn't it?!!! Enjoy a lie in tomorrow. Xx

Sibi lots of luck for ec tomorrow. Let us no ASAP how many juicy eggies you get xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Ram - good luck for Sunday

I'm having my transfer tomorrow yay.  They will take my bloods at 7am and then will have to hang around.  They have told me to take progesterone pessaries from tonight.  For the ladies who have had fet transfer how long did you have to wait from bloods to transfer and also did you take your pessary in the morning before transfer if you were told to take one?  x


----------



## Wishionista

Hey Ultra, just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tmrw and the 2ww. On my transfer day, they phoned me mid-morning with my blood results and asked me to come back about 1ish and I was done by half three. I took cyclogest that morning xx


----------



## mamochka

Ultra - hey congratulations! i did not have to do bloods on the day of transfer (sunday) they used saturday  levels as a guidance. Before sunday i used cyclogest two days: in the evening Friday, evening Saturday and Sunday morning. Then was switched to gestone. let me know if you have other questions! And good luck tomorrow  

Sibi - good luck tomorrow!  

Ranscomb - yay for trigger tonite - you tightly follow your cycle-buddy Sibi 

AFM, very tired day for me, had palpitations from ritodrine i think. tomorrow having SIL family over, i said to my DH he is cooking (is it realistic? ) Have three test at home - DH is doing  

hello to everyone else


----------



## MollyT

Hey All,

Day 3 for me today & nothing major to report..Just bloods 2mor morn so might try squeeze in some extra snoozies b4 this 5am cetrotide starts! Had hysteroscopy yest & felt extremely weird last night.. as in totally out of it.. My pupils were MASSIVE all night long..Only felt normal again today.. I've been knocked out so many times at this stage & always feel fine so this was a little freaky... All ok again now tho! Phew!

Lady P... Thanks for the well wishes chick.. Yep..Back again... YES WE CAN!!! Hope all is going great with you & your fabulous bump! Hope i can follow in your footsteps soon..

Ultra- Best of Luck for transfer mor... 

Ranscombe- EC 2mor too... Best of Luck 

Kezza-Hope your little fella is on the mend & that you ain't going crazy on your 2ww.. That grade of embryo that you have tho sounds like a total keeper..so here's hoping!

Sibi... Good Luck to you too hon... WOW...It's all happening here!   everyone!!

Bruni- Congrats on your BFP

Annie- Don't stress.. You haven't missed the transfer window at all... All will be fine..

Mamochka- Hope all's good with you 

Cupcake- So sad & sorry to hear of your BFN.. A BFN from the ARGC is so so tough to take... Take some time out & be kind to yourself... When you feel strong enough jump over to the "YES WE CAN" thread.. It's full of wonderful ladies who all know how you feel right now.. It really does help to talk with ladies who know exactly how you feel..  I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for some of the advise & help i got & continue to get on that thread...

Know i have left people out.. Sorry if i've skipped you on personals...

Thinking of you all..

Love & Hugs & Baby Dust... 

Molly x


----------



## kezzababes

Sibi, ranscombe and ultra..... Good luck for your ec's and et this weekend.  




Hi everyone else.   


Despite my progesterone being nice and high today, mr t wants me to retest it on Sunday. So I will be there around 9.30 with ds if anyone is around. 


And thanks for the get well wishes for ds. He has a throat infection but the doc wants to see if he will fight it himself rather than take antibiotics. He seems a bit happier tonight. DH is working all weekend and leaving tomorrow and 6am and not back until 5pm on Sunday. I'm hoping all the lifting I'm having to do of ds isn't stopping pumpkin sticking around,


----------



## jules75

SIBI - good luck for EC tomorrow.

Ultra - good luck for ET tomorrow.

Ranscombe - enjoy your day off tomorrow & good luck for Sunday.

Kezzababes - sending sticky thoughts for Pumpkin & hope DS is feeling better soon

Molly - glad hysteroscopy went ok. I don't blame you getting some extra sleep, those 5am alarm calls are tough!

Mam - enjoy your family day tomorrow.

Annie - hope you got to speak to them about your surge and your able to relax now.

Cupcake - really sorry to hear about your BFN.  

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM - having side effects from Cyclogest & my tummy's gone up like a balloon!! Had really upset stomach on my last cycle so hoping it's not going to happen again this time.


----------



## SIBI

Good morning lovely ladies. Thanks for your nice messages!! I'm ready to go and keeping my fingers crossed for us all! I'll catch up later on today - so far just very bloated after meals but overall ok. A bit of discomfort but no pain. Went for nice walks yesterday with DH and ended up drinking 3.5 L of water plus the milk. 

Have a good Sat and let's catch up later


----------



## misshope

Hello all

SIBI - good luck with EC

Ultra - good luck with ET

Kezzababes - hope your DS feels better soon and hope pumpkin sticks.

Cupcake - really sorry to hear your BFN hope you feel upto trying again soon.

Hello to everyone else.

Finally AF has arrived (Never thought i would be this happy) looks like things are about to start moving now. I am booked for hysto for Mon am bit anxious as don't really know what to expect.
have been having problems at work as manager is not at all understanding and it feels like she is going out her way to stress me out. Being a nurse you'd think she had some compassion but no. I have got just over 2 weeks off do you think Doctors at ARGC would give me a sick note till I have passed OTD?

I would also like to thank all you ladies on here if it wasn't for you ladies I would be so alone now. 

p.s i think this spray plus AF are making me feel very emotional as this is not like me at all.


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

*Ultra* - hope everything ok with your ET; might have seen you this am

*Misshope* - hyst is very easy and not much pain when you wake up; you don't even need paracetamol afterwards. It takes no more than 30m including recovery and by the time you wake up you get 2 good biscuits and a tea &#128521; for the sign off, I've heard your GP could do that - you definitely do not need extra stress in this timing as the commitment with ARGC is already quite intense on its own &#128540; emotions wise - definitely the medications made me feel more emotional too, don't worry! Very common &#128077;

*Kezza* - good luck for tomorrow and DS

*Jules* - hope you feel better soon &#128513;

Anyone else - hope you are doing great and keep 

AFM I got 15 eggs collected    and now I just need to keep  until tomorrow - hope all goes well!

Very tired so I'll try to get some sleep now
Xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Well done sibi! What a great batch! Hoping they all make it for you! 


Miss hope- I tried to work through my first two ivfs and was just stressed trying to fit it all. There is no way I could work whilst doing an argc cycle unless I worked in the local area. I'm sure if you talked to your doctor about it, they would be understanding. They can just write medical procedure on your medical certificate. 
Good luck! 


Thanks all. Ds is much better today. Not much to report! Hope you are having a nice weekend!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks ladies. My progesterone level was not quite there so back tomorrow for 9am. On way to Newport in shropshire and staying overnight so up early in the morning to drive to London. Dh will be with me till 11.30 on the off chance they may do the transfer early but we are not hopeful. I'm definitely having the transfer tomorrow if my embies survive the thaw xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Sibi - great news on your eggs xx


----------



## Annie101

Hey all! Thanks wishing, ultra, mam, molly, jules and anyone else if I missed you... I'm going to go for blood test tom so as you said will confirm results hopefully.  

Mam / kezza have you tested?? Hope its all good.   its nerve racking 
sibi great results just rest now x 
ranscombe good luck for tom x
ultra good luck for today- let us know how you get on, what level prog have you got?
cupcake so sorry have you thought of what to do next? 
Hope all is well with everyone else xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

It was 48 and they want around 60-70 which should be tomorrow. It was 26 yesterday x


----------



## kezzababes

Does anyone know if my repeat progesterone blood test form will be at the blood place or the clinic? Will have ds with me tomorrow and want to avoid lifting him up and down the steps too much! Ta!


----------



## jules75

Kezzababes - I had to pick my repeat blood form up from ARGC first. Glad DS is feeling better.

Ultra - wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow

Ranscombe - good luck for EC tomorrow

SIBI - great news on your EC. Hope you've been having a good rest.

Annie - hope you get the go ahead for ET soon from blood test tomorrow.

Misshope - don't worry at all about your hysteroscopy, you'll be fine. The team downstairs are lovely & will look after you. 

Hi to everyone else. Enjoy the extra hour's sleep tonight!!

AFM - my tummy's been better today & we had a lovely day over in Bristol visiting some of our friends & their kids. Really helped take my mind off everything.  xxxxx


----------



## mamochka

hello ladies,

just a quick post to congratulate Sibi on excellent number of embies! FX   for the good fert ratio

Ultra - do not worry, everything will happen tomorrow. Are you on Cyclogest? My level peaked at strange 142, i thought i ovulated with 2 eggs (my usual pg on d21 is around 50)

Ranscomb,  good luck tomorrow!

Annie - have you tested progesterone yet?

Molly - welcome and good luck with yr cycle!

Jules - how are you?

Kezza - my form was at the lab...

Afm, busy day today, a lot of cooking and serving, DH was working as sous-chef 
Thinking to test tomorrow, aaaaa!

xxx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies, 
So quiet today on the tread. So, I got the call around 10 am, confirming that 11 got fertilised. 😁 Hope they keep strong and growing 🙏🙏🙏
AFM I have not taken any paracetamol anymore, feeling sore and bloated. Drinking lots and peeing lots but overly scared of OHSS (as had it before).
Forcing myself to go out for walk twice a day but not feeling better yet 😥 
Any suggestion? I'm terrified about cycle cancellation....
Please send me good vibes and stories    
Xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Brilliant news Sibi! 


Jules- my blood form was at the clinic thanks! 


Hi everyone else. Hope anyone that has to visit the clinic tomorrow isn't too disrupted. Apparently a lot of trains aren't running due to the storms.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Sibi - great news on your embryos.  Sending them dividing thought.
Kezza - glad your form was at clinic.  It was mad there this morning.

So I did not have the transfer.  My oestrogen level has gone down which means that the embryos would not implant.  I have just taken my first nasal spray for medicated cycle.  On the plus side DH will be with me for transfer x


----------



## kezzababes

Oh ultra! How disappointing! But glad DH will be with you. Mine has only made it for 2 of 8 transfers!

Ranscombe- any news?

Just had the call to say my progesterone has dropped from 299 to 222. Got to include 2 bum bullets a day into my regime and go back on Tuesday for a repeat. Nice to be monitored but I think 222 is high so shouldn't be too concerned. Hey what do I know! Felt really sick this morning but it seems to have gone know- swinging from yeah! To it probably hasn't worked and ptobably just the drugs! do have smelly pee though  

Plus nobody told ds that he could have a lie in this morning- he was singing to me at 5.30 this morning and we've been up since 6.20. Roll on 5pm when DH is home to take over!


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Everyone 
I got 24 eggs collected today!! Can't believe so many, feel OK a little bit sore, rest today then wait for the call in the morning!
Hope everyone is OK,  well done SIBI on your embies!! Xx


----------



## Ranscombe

Kezza your ds is so cute in his pumpkin outfit xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Great news Ram.  Take it easy xx


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies!

Sibi - congratulation it is very good number, so    they will divide according to the plan. 

Ranscomb - wow, you are the champion. In June i had 23 and, oh my, i felt sore. Drink a LOT of water and take it easy.

Ultra- so sorry about e2 and cancelled transfer, better do it in ideal conditions. XXX

Kezza - are you on immune treatment this cycle?  sometimes NK attack progesterone. Smelly wee is a good sign because...

I tested this morning and it is an early positive. I am so scared of chemical though after our June experience!

Jules - have you tested yet?

Good evening everyone!


----------



## kezzababes

Mam- great news!!! When is otd??
I'm not on immune treatment as my nks were normal. I've had a prescription given to me for steriods but haven't been told to take them yet. I'm sure my repeat bloods are purely precautionary as the nurse said it does seem odd. Got tummy ache as ds hit me hard in the tummy. If pumpkin is going to stick around, it will have to get used to that!


----------



## mamochka

otd is 30/10


----------



## Annie101

Congrats mam    I pray all stays well with you
ultra- oh no, hopefully its the right decision to cancel and switch to medicated
ranscombe well done- please rest and kp hydrated
kezza your ds sounds so cute just try to rest - thanks for the advance warning I have to go in at 7.30 for bt and I can start to hear the storm brewing or is it fireworks? No I think its the winds   hope I get there ok as I have to be back super quick as guests coming over at 12! My prog level was low today but hoping it should be going up as early days?


----------



## Barleybelle

Mamochka, congratulations pet, I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry, there is no reason for things not to work out, have everything crossed that this little one will be giving you lots of sleepless nights in eight months  ^ 

Ultra, sorry to hear you are delayed again, it's great that they are so on top of things but disappointing when you were all set to transfer, how long will the medicated cycle take  

Ranscombe  and Sibi, congratulations on great numbers of eggs, not long now until you'll be on the tww x

Kezzababes, When is your otd, will you test early?

MollyT, hope the stimming is going ok, have you had the 5am starts yet?

Cupcake, Im so sorry to read of your bfn, it's truly devastating when it happens, I hope you're ok pet xx  

Jules and Bruni, hope ye are both doing well.

Hi to Annie, miss hope and everyone else x

I'm expecting my af on weds and thurs so hopefully will get to start stimming before the end of the week and will some of you in the clinic x


----------



## Steph2012

Mamochka, big congrats on the BFP! Rans & sibi, fab numbers!
Hope everyone else doing ok. X


----------



## ultrafirebug

Barley - Hope AF arrives for you soon.  I'm on the spray until day 4-5 after af arrives.  Then go in for a scan and bloods.  If ok will start new tablets then another scan bloods 7-10 days later.  Then regular repeats till right time to put the embryos back.

Mam - fingers crossed!!

xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Mamo - keeping my fingers crossed for you! Well done so far!!

Ultra - sorry for you..time seems not to pass by when you most need it!

Jules/Bruni/Tula - how are you ladies?

Anyone else - hope you are doing well!!

AFM today is Day 2 and 10 are @ 4 cells while 1 @ 3 cells. They are all top grade so we can just keep hoping and 🙏🙏🙏
I feel slightly better (yesterday was awful) but I will be called by a nurse just to explain my symptoms and avoid any risk of OHSS. 

Lots of good vibes to everyone,


----------



## Hoping30

Hi all

I'm going in for my post ov surge blood test tomoro..... 

Currently doing FET, waiting for immune blood results.

X


----------



## mamochka

Apparently it is a National Infertility Awareness Week - 28 Oct - 3 Nov 2013

http://www.niaw.org.uk/index.php?content=about


----------



## misshope

Hello ladies

Congratulations to mamochk hope everything stays positive.
Ultra hope AF arrives soon so you can start meds.
Hope the rest of you ladies are well.

AFM had hysto today all is well, Will start bloods, scan and Teaching sessions to start stimming on Wednesday.


----------



## Annie101

Hoping I think your just a day or two behind me. ...I went in for post ov surge blood test and hoping for natural fet this cycle. ..
But they've already asked me to start taking cyclogest pessaries so maybe my prog v low

Except I didnt have a prescription so not really sure where they expect me to get it from...as im in again tom ill have to pick up then but that would mean ive missed a dose.....i hope it wont matter too much.

sibi hope you feel better soon and your embies seem to be doing really well fingers crossed for you.

hi everyone else xx


----------



## Bruni82

Hello ladies....
Sibi- your embyes look really good. Fingers crossed for the best.... 
Barleybelle and Misshope-good luck on your stim... 
Annie101- the clinic can give you the cyclogest pessaries, you can buy them there. Even mine were finished so instead of a prescription (which would tAke too loong i bought them there 20£ for a pack.
Mam- congrats.... Fingers crossed till ODT
AFM they have been checking my HCG level every two weeks in order to keep an eye they don't go crazy. So till now these levels have been doubled every two days as normal ranges. It means the are on a Good track.   I just hope for the best now and waiting for a scan date from the clinic.


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Bruni - glad everything is progressing well. 

Annie - as Bruni said you can get Cyclogest at the clinic. I popped in & picked up another box this afternoon. I'm sure it won't matter if you start them tomorrow.

Misshope - glad hysto went well. Not long now til you start.

SIBI - glad you're feeling a bit better. Sending your embies dividing thoughts. 

Ultra - sorry ET got delayed.

Ranscombe - hope you're ok after EC and your embies are doing well. 

Barleybelle - hope you get to start soon.

Mamochka - congratulations. Keeping my fingers crossed for your OTD on Wednesday. 

Kezzababes - hope you're doing ok? They told me as long as progesterone is over 100 it's fine so 222 is great. 

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM - Like Kezzababes I keep swinging from feeling positive to thinking it's not worked. Got bad backache on Sunday & felt a bit sick during the day then got AF type pains this morning. Not ready to test yet & OTD isn't until Friday. Just trying to keep myself occupied until then or else I'll drive myself round the twist


----------



## kezzababes

Jules-are you going back up north today? I think I rember you saying the 29th? When do you think you will test? 


Hi everyone else! Just got to feed ds and then we will start heading in. Anyone around today? X


----------



## jules75

Hi Kezzababes. We decided to stay in London until Saturday. Thought we'd treat it as a little holiday. Not sure when I'm going to test. I was going to try & leave it until OTD. What about you? xx


----------



## mamochka

Kezza, i think i will go in today in 1 hour - will wear grey coat, jeans, brown/orange bag (cannot wait until tomorrow)
Jules make sure you are around the next day as well after OTD for retest and possibly immunes if +tive and another prescription

Anyone else around?


----------



## Annie101

Hey im in where are you guys?


----------



## kezzababes

Sorry best laid plans.... My form wasn't at the blood place so I had to go to the clinic. It wasn't even written out! 


Jules- not sure to be honest. Going to try and wait until at least Friday. I'm sure DH will want me to wait until Saturday but in truth I really don't want to find out over the phone. 


Hope you are all ok. X


----------



## EJC79

Hi All!

Thought id share my news.....

I felt overloaded with info on Friday!! I got there at 7.30 had my bloods and scan and the teaching session, then waited.....and didnt leave til 2.15pm! ....Meet a coulpe of lovely ladies to chat to though, which was nice. So I am on the Folicular Protocol, I am on this injection each day to bring my LH level down so I can start the stims, I have to go in tomorrow for a blood test and if its low enough then Ill start the stims tomorrow....I also have to have a hystocopy! anyone else had one?? what it like?? Im really nervous about having it......

Hope you are all well! Sorry this is quick , im at work and my boss is hassling me for work! fancy that! 
EJx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262057.2160#ixzz2j6rMxeAU


----------



## jules75

Hi EJ. Don't worry about the hysteroscopy. Most people have one during their cycle. It's to check your womb & lining and get it ready for embryo transfer & they'll put you to sleep for the procedure. It doesn't take very long and you'll wake up in the recovery room under a nice warm duvet with a nice cup of tea & biscuit. Good luck with your cycle.xx


----------



## EJC79

I thought they just sedate you? will I be knocked out completely? ooh...not sure whats worse!?!?


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,

Just wanted to give you an update - so this morning I went to the clinic and scan revealed I have mild to moderate OHSS 😥 so now they made me take full blood test and I should get further directions this pm. I really hope we can end up having the transfer ...I cannot cope with another CNLD...my 🐣 are doing very well, all developed to 7/8 cells...cannot do anything else than 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏

By the way, they told me that walking doesn't help to get rid of it so in case, do not walk too much after EC...I did, and look where I ended up...

Sorry, cannot send good vibes around ...too awful 😪


----------



## Annie101

You know in a wierd way I liked the procedure! I went into the room really nervous, lay on bed and anaesthetist really wierd so I got even more worried but he keeps you talking....asked me one question while he was putting needle in or so I thought but he did it so quick put the drugs in and whoo im gone. Next min in recovery as jules said under a blanket and get given a hot drink and its so quick. I wonder if they really did anything   lol


----------



## ultrafirebug

Sibi - I know its disappointing if they dont do a fresh transfer but your health is much more important.  My sister got OHSS with 11 eggs and they put one back (granted they didn't know that she had OHSS at the time) and was in hospital for a month. She couldn't keep anything down so had to be on a drip.  Wishing you all the best with whatever happens.

EJ - I was heavly sedated for hysto and ec.  I don't remember anything about them 

x


----------



## Annie101

Sibi dont worry your health is most important.  Ohss means endagering your life if you sustain a pregnancy. Therefore sometimes they defer till next cycle and ive seen on the website lots who have had bfp after fet few months later. Hopefully all will be for the best. Good luck xx
sorry before I was speaking about hysteroscopy in response to ej!


----------



## mamochka

SIBI - please do not worry. I honestly think that for women with high response like you and i it is better to do a frozen cycle as the after fresh all systems are haywire. 
I got a chemical after fresh and now a positive after frozen XXX

Ladies, it is official BFP today!!! But still very cautious


----------



## kezzababes

Mam- that is brilliant! What is your Hcg?


Ejc- the sedation is lovely. Best nap you will ever have. I felt completely zoned out for the day but mainly due to getting up so early to get to the clinic for 6.45! 


Sibi- the girls are right. You are much more important than having a fresh transfer. I know you will be disappointed if they cancel it but trust they know what is best. 


Hi everyone else- having a low Pma day!


----------



## jules75

Congratulations Mamochka. That's fantastic news.xxx


----------



## mamochka

Kezza,

I think I saw you today with LO - in and then quickly out of HCA? Was it you around 9.40?


----------



## kezzababes

Yes that would be me! My form was at the clinic so had to go there and then back to the blood place. Ds was in a chatty mood thankfully!


----------



## misshope

EJ- I had my hysto yesterday and I was very nervous, I got downstairs and the nurses were lovely. I went into the theater and was asked to lay down next thing I remember is waking up in recovery. I have had no pain with it at all. You will be fine.

SIBI- Sorry to hear about your OHSS I know it's easier said then done but try to stay positive, think of the great number of embies you have if  you don't have the transfer this cycle you can have it next cycle.

JULES, KEZZA- Good luck with ORD positive thoughts sent your way.

MAMCHK- Congratulations on you fantastic news.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## mamochka

ok, next time i will recognize you. HCG was 149.


----------



## misshope

That is supposed to say OTD stupid autocorrect


----------



## kezzababes

Mam- yes I'm hoping to be in there quiet a bit in the next few weeks!! Is that a day early too? 149 doesn't sound like a chemical pregnancy number to me!    Sounds like a whopping fantastic pregnancy number! Well done!


----------



## mamochka

SIBI - how did you end up having a scan? because when i was feeling horrible back June no one offered me any help/investigations although i called them a few times.
I am praying for you!


----------



## SIBI

*Mamo..*well, I guess because they knew I had OHSS before (with NHS) and I've been calling every single day from sunday saying that I was not feeling well ...anyway, blood test came back all right so the consultant told me to phone back tomorrw to give them further update...apparently there is nothing else they can do. I really hope we can proceed with ET as &#128035; are doing well but super scared that, if BFP, it will turn in severe OHSS..

I know it did not for you, and went away in 2 weeks, but I heard that if you get BFP then it can get worst...

I hate this limbo ....

By the way - congrat on your 149 &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## EJC79

So I guess Ill be needing to bring my DH along for my Hysto... How long are you usually in for once its done? im guessing the actual procedure doesnt take that long?

Congratulations on you BFP Mamo.... It must be an amazing feeling.....
x


----------



## kezzababes

Ejc- I left around 9.30-10 I think. Yes you need to be escorted home and have someone with you for 24 hrs following the procedure.


----------



## Hoping30

Hi all

So hectic at argc today. I waited an hour for my blood form (they didn't have my file)
Then waited half an hour at the blood place which is so stressful when u have to rush back to work!

Anyway I have to repeat bloods tomoro and if my levels do not rise I have to switch to medicated FET  
Really just wanted a natural FET. 

Anyone know what's different about medicated? Iv heard u have to down reg spray for a few weeks. Then start over?

X


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi ladies
Congratulations mam, great news

Fingers crossed for kezza and Jules

Sibi, I'm thinking of you xx

AFM. Day 2 after Ec. I have 11 fertilised 
2 @ 5 cell
2 @ 4 cells
3 @ 3 cell
4 @ 2 cell
Update again in the morning to see if any will go to day 5

Hope everyone else is OK xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hoping - yes its the nasal spray and then starting again.  Scan 5 days after af arrives and then one 7-10 days afterwards if down regulated.  After that regular scans and bloods to indicate levels and arrange et x


----------



## Annie101

Ok so i got the call ET tomorrow!! I'm so nervous now just came so suddenly even though I've obv been waiting for this very moment iykwim! My prog level was 44 tho...I hope thats high enough...Is there anything I need to do or just turn up? I didnt think to ask! How did you spend the rest of the day after ET anyone? Do I need to go straight home to rest? LOL I mean I should milk it as much as poss with DH shouldnt I?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Annie - are you having a blood test first or straight to et?  If blood test they will call you about 2-3 hours afterwards to let you know if et is happening that day, blood test and et another day or change to medicated cycle.  I was told Mr T likes to have progesterone around 60-70 on a natural cycle and your level might be that by tomorrow.  I have always rested after ET.  Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## kezzababes

Just a quickie.... 
Great news ranscombe! 
Good luck Annie! 


My progesterone had dropped from 222 to 199 so mr t wants me to retest on Thursday and possibly go on steriods. So DH and I have agreed to test on Thursday before I go in so I can tell them if it is bfp and possibly get my Hcg done at the same time.


----------



## jules75

Wishing you lots & lots of luck for Thursday Kezzababes.   

Annie - good luck for ET tomorrow.

Fab news Ranscombe. Sending your embies dividing thoughts. 

Hoping - fingers crossed you get the go ahead for natural FET.

SIBI - sorry to hear of your OHSS. As the other ladies have said your health is much more important. I know it's frustrating waiting but whatever happens will be for the best.  

Hi to everyone else.xxxx


----------



## mamochka

hello ladies,

thank you all for the nice wishes, i am cautiously optimistic! 

I am back to the clinic for retest of HCG and possibly intralipids so will be hanging around in the area waiting for the news....aaaa again! 

I guess the real marathon is just starting 

Good luck everyone and especially Annie for ET tomorrow, EJ for hysto, Kezza/Jules fx for your OTD and maybe sneaky testing.

xxx


----------



## Steph2012

Morning all. Ultra, sorry to hear about the delay. Ramscombe, great news.  Annie, hope ET went well. SIBI, sorry to hear about the OHSS but agree with the others that your health is more important. Hello to everyone else.

AFM - just been in for the blood test, today is OTD and I've resisted the pee sticks. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## jules75

Keeping everything crossed for you Steph.     You've done really well to wait til OTD. Hope they call you soon.xxxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi,
Fingers crossed steph 
So I'm currently in the waiting room at ARGC, having a split transfer! Et today which is day3 and the second one on Friday day 5! All felt a bit rushed as I was at home when they called, but of course I ended up getting here too early, had bloods just waiting.... Anyone else in? Xx


----------



## mamochka

Ranscomb - good luck! I left about the same time you wrote - i was sitting by the door of waiting room in grey coat and ponytail


----------



## jules75

Good luck for ET today Ranscombe.


----------



## Steph2012

Not our turn :-(


----------



## Ranscombe

Oh steph there are no words.... Thinking of you xx


----------



## SIBI

Ohhh Steph, I'm deeply sorry for you...no words, just  

Xxx


----------



## Annie101

Really sorry to hear that steph, try and keep strong x

I finally had ET this morning at other place receptionist gave wrong address so we were 40 mins late after running back and forth saying no. 42 doesn't exist and i thought i rem it to be no. 35   It was a madhouse as usual but much calmer at other place. Finally DH calmed me down and dr R transferred one good quality embie so now just hope it sticks   not looking forward to gestone tonight!


----------



## jules75

Steph - I'm really sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself.xxx 

Annie - glad ET was ok once you got to the clinic. Welcome to the 2ww club. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Steph2012

thanks for all the lovely messages. we knew it was a long shot but we were keeping everything crossed that we'd get some positive news. time to lick our wounds for a while and work out next steps.
So sending bucket loads of baby dust to you ladies and hoping your dreams come true very soon. xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Steph - sorry to read it was negative *hugs*

Annie - how many did you put back? Congrats on being PUPO.

x


----------



## Hoping30

Really sorry for you steph..... I know how it feels! It's the hardest thing in the world!

Hope you can move on from this and rebuild ur strength day by day!

Xxx


----------



## Annie101

Ultra just the one


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies,

Annie - all fingers crossed for you!  

SiBI - how are you hon! Feeling a bit better? Please do not disappear

Ranscomb - good luck with Phase 2 on Friday! How many will you put back?

Steph - really gutted for you dear  ! I had so much faith in natural cycle! were you on any form of immune treatment?

Kezza - good luck tomorrow, fx for your preview testing! What time are you in tomorrow. I think i will be there at 8.00

Jules - no long now! i guess you have been firm with not testing early 

AFM, spent 5 hours on the road today and was happy to stay horizontal the second part of the day today. tomorrow same thing. hopefully HCG will be moving in the right direction. Let me know if anyone is around 8-11 tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,
Thank you so much for your warm messages!!!! 
I'm finally feeling better, still sore but not in pain as it was before - even my weight has dropped back to normal 😁😁
I really hope everything goes in the right direction - today is Day 5 so now anxiously waiting for the call from Embryologist 🙏🙏🙏
Lots of baby dust to you all!!!!!


----------



## mamochka

That sounds very good SIBI!   Good luck with your decisions!

i am in the clinic between 9-11 today - navy coat pink scarf - if anyone is around!


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,

We are back home - ET was done at 10.00 am: 5ABAB and 5BB hopefully came back home with us.
Dr Ranieri has been brilliant - so calm and confident, never had such a smooth transfer!

OTD 10/11 - I'll do my best not to test earlier, don't want to mess up either way 😜

Now resting and walking around home for next few days and just keep 🙏🙏🙏

Lots of good baby dust to everyone from a very happy four of us 😁
Xxx


----------



## jules75

Congrats on being PUPO SIBI. Glad ET went well. Welcome to the 2ww club.xxx


----------



## Barleybelle

Girls, sorry for the quick post but in a bit of a panic here, af  seems to be making an attempt at putting in an appearance for the past few hours but no proper flow, do the Argc start people stimming on Saturdays if I got my day one bloods done here in the morning and flew over tomorrow, it's a bit late to try and fly and over this evening to start tomorrow but am afraid they wouldn't let me start on Saturday


----------



## misshope

Hello ladies hope all are well.

Steph so sorry to hear your news *hugs*

I have had a very busy few days. Yesterday went in for teaching, blood test and scan, on the scan they found a cyst  so was booked in today to have it drained but finally got the phone call from ARGC to start stimming today (not sure if I will be able to inject myself so have my sister's on standby).


----------



## ultrafirebug

Barley - they class full flow as day one so I would email them and ask them when you need to come in for stims. Glad its all systems go for you.

Sibi - congrats on being PUPO

xx


----------



## Hoping30

So argc call me today and want bloods tomoro. Then I have to go to work. Then they will decide whether to do transfer tomorrow or change to a medicated cycle! WTF so I"ll have to go back to London which is an hours journey.

Talk about shock, didn't know transfer was an option so soon as everyday they've been talking about doing medicated! What about my immunes? No mention of that result!

I swear they cause more stress with their last minute strategy.
Iv got work to sort out on top of that as I already told my colleague I wud cover her.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hoping - I think its wonderful news that you may get a natural fet.  I know its hassle but this time tomorrow you might be pupo.  Fingers crossed x


----------



## mamochka

SIBI - are you the only italian lady cycling now. I was sitting next to the entrance and there was an excited lady next me parlando italiano on the phone   Congratulations on being PUPO with 2 beautiful embryos!

Barley - i dont think they start stimming any day depending on YOUR timing. Just send them email detailing your circumstances so they can expect you.

Hoping - i agree with Ultra, consider yourself lucky there is a potential for natural, most likely your progesterone played ball and voila

AFM, was sitting 4 hours in the clinic after 1 hour breakfast to find out i can go for lunch and then got a call to go home. HCG did a nice surge so for now they are not contemplating intralipids for me. Back on Saturday!

Jules - i keeping everything crossed for you!    

Kezza - how did you do today? were you there without LO?

Hope everyone is doing fine!
xxx


----------



## mamochka

Barley - the above should read - i think they start stimming any day...


----------



## SIBI

Morning ladies!!

Thx all for your lovely messages!!! 

*mamo* - no, wasn't me as we did the ET in Weymouth. &#128513; Big congratulations to you for the BFP &#127882;&#127881;

*jules* - when is your OTD?

*ranscombe* - thinking of you this am!!! Let us know how it goes &#128521;

AFM, yesterday was a "full time bed day" and I was exhausted by the end of the day. I think it's the all tension and craziness of the last 3 weeks!! Anyway, I went to sleep with sharp pain in my right ovary - I was not that worried as I think again it's the effect of the tiredness of the last week &#128540; the day ended up with a very painful Clexane on my belly (I think I need to start considering my thighs as my belly skin has become quite sensitive) and my first Gestone - thank goodness my amazing DH has taken the commitment to do it for me every day for as long as it takes... That horrible needle doesn't give me the strength to inject my self &#128549; I know, I'm such a girl...but come oooon &#128576;&#128576;

Hope today to start feeling better again - I will be home anyway until wednesday so I need to find something to keep my mind occupied &#128556;


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

SIBI - I had difficulty with Clexane after ET too & my DP has done all of my Gestone injections!! Glad you had a good rest yesterday.

Ranscombe - good luck for today.

Mam - glad HCG is surging well.

Hoping - hope you get to go ahead with ET today. Try not to stress.

Misshope - good luck with stims

Barleybelle - did you get your day one bloods done? Are you flying over today?

Kezzababes - keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.    

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok.xxx

AFM - today is OTD. Decided to either be brave or very stupid & not do the pee stick. On the way to the blood clinic now to do the blood test then wait for the call. Must be mad!!    I'll let you know how we get on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mamochka

Jules - I am thinking of you!


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi everyone, nice to see you briefly Jules, fingers crossed am thinking of you xx
I'm in the waiting room again!! Had bloods at 7.30am, just waiting to see if second ET will be today or tomorrow!! 
How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## SIBI

Jules and Ranscombe!!! Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## jules75

Hi ladies,

Ranscombe - was lovely to see you again today. Hope you got seen quickly after you went back in at 4.30 & ET went ahead.

Hoping - did ET go ahead?

Hi to everyone else.xx

Just to let you know we got a  . We hadn't heard from them by 3pm so went into the clinic & they told us there & then. We thought we were going to be told it hadn't worked as we hadn't heard anything so we were in complete shock but are over the moon. 

I'm back in tomorrow for bloods & possible intralipids or IVIG if anyone's around.xx

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## mamochka

wow Jules! i was getting worried! Big congratulations to you two! Enjoy the day.
I am in tomorrow at around 900   

what was yr HCG?


----------



## SIBI

Congratulations Jules!!! To be honest I was a bit anxious as I was not seeing any update from you!!! Super happy for you guys!!!!


----------



## jules75

Thanks Mam & SIBI. My HCG was three hundred and something. Was in complete shock so can't remember the actual number. Hopefully see you tomorrow. Would be lovely to finally meet you.xx


----------



## Tula1

Congrats joules well done. Xxx

Hopefully lots more bfp still to come. 

I'm in tomorrow for intralipids so may see joules and mam there. Xxx

Kezza good luck honey. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Annie101

Congrats jules xx those hcg levels sound like twins!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Congrats Jules x


----------



## Hoping30

Big congratulations Jules!! That's great news!

Iv had the longest day..... Did embryo transfer finally put back 2 4B blasts.
Not sure how hopeful I should be on that grading?

Now the clexane, steroids, & the dreaded gestone start. 
I didn't do gestone last time so that's a bit scary!  

Will try to be positive. What will be will be


----------



## Tula1

Hoping congratulations on being pupo! A 4b blast is brilliant. Can't get much better. The number is the stage of development of the blast. 4 is expanding. 5 is the best which is hatching. They should of given u 2 letters. 1 will b the baby and the other is the placenta part. The top grade being an A for both. So a 4B is fab dont worry. Xx


----------



## jules75

Congrats on being PUPO Hoping. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.   

Thanks for all the good wishes.xxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Well Ladies what a day I have had,  I finally left ARGC at 6pm tonight!!! I had my second transfer day 5 blast, first ever blast!

! Now I'm officially pupo!!! Otd 11/11/13

Congratulations again to Jules, great to chat with you today at NK,

I'm exhausted trains where delayed then cancelled so looking forward to a rest now! Xx


----------



## Annie101

Congrats on being pupo ranscombe sounds promising - xx


----------



## Hoping30

Thanks Tula that is a lovely reassuring msg! Appreciate it!

Thanks Jules for the good wishes!

Good luck ranscombe!  

Xxxx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi All,

Jules, congratulations on your bfp, and great hcg numbers too, am thrilled for you both  

Hoping, Annie and Sibi, congratulations on being pupo, I hope the tww flies for you all x

Steph, so sorry to hear of your bfn, I hope you're doing ok  

Hi to everyone else x

We flew over very early this morning and got to clinic about 11 and had day 1 bloods done. I just picked up my voicemail from them as I couldn't get the phone with my uk Sim working earlier and I must repeat the bloods in the morning as my oestradiol and progesterone are borderline, has anyone else had this issue and is it something that could cause the cycle not to go ahead? I suppose we'll know more tomorrow and if all goes to plan I'll be having a teaching session at 11 and scan at 12.30.


----------



## Barleybelle

And Ranscombe, congratulations to you too on being pupo x


----------



## AprilShelly

Barleybelle,

Delighted you got over to London to do your Day 1 bloods. When I was cycling in May/ June I had high oestradil levels and I had a cyst aspirated and was able to cycle I don't know about progesterone levels. Fingers crossed for you x
April x


----------



## jules75

Congrats Ranscombe. Have a big long lie in tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.   xx

Barleybelle - glad you've arrived safely. Sorry not experienced that with progesterone & estrogen but try not to worry. They might just alter your protocol & as you say you'll know more tomorrow. Good luck with your cycle.xx


----------



## mamochka

Barley

Back in june i had what they considered high estradiol (for cycling), nevertheless they put me on follicular protocol (start down regulation from day 3) and it turned out Burselin caused multiple cysts on my ovaries which had to be drawn together with hysteroscopy after another bleed. Then i started stimming. It is still a protocol but takes a bit longer.


----------



## Barleybelle

Thanks girls, am heading over for repeat bloods now shortly so praying they will be alright   I'll be in the clinic about 11 hopefully for a teaching session so I might see some of ye there. I'll be wearing a beige/brown padded coat with white scarf and red rucksack xx


----------



## Leftleg

Hi everyone, 

I hope you don't mind me jumping on here. I had my FET on Tuesday and my OTD is 8th Nov. 

Congratulations Jules on your BFP, and good luck to everyone on their 2ww


----------



## jules75

Morning ladies,

Welcome Leftleg. Congrats on being PUPO. Wishing you lots of luck. 

On my way in for bloods. Wearing long blue coat & black boots. Hope to see some of you there.xx


----------



## kezzababes

Hi girls. Sorry I've not posted for a few days. I've been testing since Wednesday and as the clinic has just confirmed, it is a bfn for us. Even though I've got my boy I am gutted as this was our last go. I don't have the strength to go on. After 8 cycles and only one child, I think we are going to have to resign ourselves to the fact we've been lucky to have him and move on. 


For those newly pregnant ladies, I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy. I hope you get as much joy out of being a mummy as I do. 


For those on the 2ww, lots of fairy dust and good wishes. 


For those on treatment, good luck and I will think of you if I wake at 5am!


----------



## Tula1

So sorry Kerry xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kezza - sorry to read it was negative *hugs* x


----------



## Ranscombe

Kezza  sorry for your bfn, thinking of you xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Kezzababes, I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn, I'm thinking of you all xx


----------



## jules75

Kezzababes - I'm so sorry. Thinking of you & sending big hugs.xx


----------



## misshope

So sorry to hear your BFN   *hugs*


----------



## SIBI

Kezza, no words for you 😪 - just


----------



## mamochka

Kezza dear, i am thinking of you! Take time to heal and time will show what decisions to make.   XXX


----------



## MollyT

Hi Ladies,

Kezza...So sad for you to read of your BFN..Hope you're getting by hon & that little smiles from your baby boy are helping.. It's so tough..  

To all the ladies on the dreaded 2WW..Hope you're doing ok & managing to relax & not stress about things... Ranscombe/ Sibi/ Leftleg & everyone else...Thinking of you  

Steph... Big Hugs to you too...How rough.... 

Jules & Mamochka...Huge Congrats on your recent BFPs...Hope the good news continues..

Barleybelle... Hope they manage to aspirate your cyst & then you get going today.. Thinking of you

AFM.. Day 12 today... Was down for bloods at about 9 this am & it was so totally packed.. Waiting on call now for instructions..prob repeats & maybe an afternoon scan...

Coping well so far but really beginning to get nervous... We really need this one to work.. 
Please pray for me & send us some sticky baby vibes..
 This is our time!

Love & Hugs.. 

Molly x


----------



## Steph2012

Kezza, so so sorry. X


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,
Just wanted to pop in and say hi! The tread has become soooo quiet!!

Today is 4DP5DT for me and I have nooo BFP signs at all! After the huge cramp overnight that I got on Sat morning, then nothing more has happened. It's so hard to keep positive. I've decided to stay home until Wed as it will be day 11 (when implantation should be completed) but this week DH is not able to WFH anymore so I'm left on my own. I'm doing my best to find something to do but cannot stop thinking about next Sunday. 

It feels like living in a some kind of a nightmare...hoping to wake up with an amazing surprise...hate this limbo...always hated limbos 😤😤

Leftleg, you should be next, with testing on the 8th - how are you feeling?

Anyone else - hope you are all right 👍


----------



## Leftleg

Hi, 

Kezzababes I'm so sorry to hear you had a BFN, I hope you're being well looked after and sending you lots of   it's so hard xx

Sibi, I'm home alone also. I was lucky enough to be on half term for the first week and have taken this week off. I haven't had the twinges I had last time when I was pregnant so a bit worried by that and I have to admit I can't wait anymore so I'm off to buy a test. I'm 6dp5dt so it's possible to test now I think. Hope you find something to keep you occupied today, it's so slow going isn't it?! 

Hope everyone's doing ok and not being driven too mad, trying hard to hold on to some sanity here! Xx


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg,

I got my first positive stick on a 6dp5dt. Fingers crossed for you, SIBI, Ranscomb and Annie!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, sorry I've been a bit quiet but have been very busy the past week.  Waiting for af to show up.  Spray is still as horrible as ever x


----------



## SIBI

Hi Lefleg,

Any news on your home test? 

AFM I've been sorting the laundry, knitting, watching tv and putting some order in the house - had a lunch that I would normally never have (slice of tasted bread, ratatouille, bolognese sauce, grated mozzarella all oven baked 😜😜😜 very naugthy me!!!!) and I am now watching "Diagnosis murder" and feeling like a "Desperate Housewife" 😛

Still no symptoms 😳


----------



## Annie101

Hiya, Sibi your right it just went really quiet! Alot of us in 2ww now....its so dull. OTD 9th Nov for me. After initial bloating after FET...It was the same as after hysteroscopy so I think its just the procedure......all my symptoms vanished by the weekend and I was so upset. So on Sunday I went on a 5 hour shopping spree and in that bought at least 8 tests   But when I got home I was so tired that its luckily still in the shopping bags. Then I couldnt sleep last night as I think I over did it...once got home I had to cook as silly old witch of a minlaw has decided to stay for a few weeks and I thought I'd cook before she complained there was no food. In hindsight I shouldve just left it....I really hope I didnt do any damage    

Anyways ladies ....when shall I test I have enough tests to start testing until test date....although bearing in mind I only had one transferred so would take longer for it to show on a test. Maybe Thursday? What has everyone else been doing in 2ww? well One week left now


----------



## SIBI

Hi Annie,
I'm sure you are ok - if your body allows you to do different things (shopping, cooking, etc) is probably because it's ok with that so I would not be worried.
Regarding the test, I won't pre test and wait until OTD on Sunday but as far as I know implantation should be finished by day 11 after EC so I guess for you should be ok to start from tomorrow (as for me would be wednesday)?!
Good luck for the testing 🙏


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi girls, I have gone back to work for the 2ww, otd is 11/11/13, it has actually taken my mind of symptom checking, I've had a strange taste in my mouth and sore boobs, but I've had that before in 2ww and ended in bfn, so trying not to notice every little sign!!!
Not too long Annie and Sibi keep positive,
How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## tina11

hi girlies

hope you are all ok.

I just had a quick question.

I am doing FET and will be having intralipids, steroids and blood thinners, however i am not sure when these are given. I will be having my mid cycle can on thursday and will have transfer 1-2 week after that i think. I have not been told when i will need to take the above.

please help

xx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262057.2210#ixzz2jh7Czn00


----------



## Hoping30

Hi ranscombr my OTD IS 11th too.

I hate this wait. Feel like I'd managed to get myself to a happier place where I was coping after my BFN in July and now all of those emotions are trying to re-surface. Hate being in limbo and not very hopeful .  

2ww is a killer. I'm back at work so that's some normality.


----------



## mamochka

Tina,

Meds will be given a few days before ET, intralipids on the day of ET or day after. Good luck!


----------



## Leftleg

Omg I feel sick to my stomach   yesterday I got a BFP on a FR, it was light but clear, I've just done another one and the line is barely there. I was elated yesterday followed by intense feelings of stress. Can I have made it go away so soon?! 

Sorry for the lack of personals, having a bit of a panic x


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg,

same stick, same time of testing, same concentration of urine?


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Mamochka, 

It was first thing this morning, yesterday's was late morning. Last cycle, though, I always got darker lines in the evening I can't think why. It now looks about the same colour as yesterday's but came up slower. It's like I've convinced myself it's a chemical, I need to calm down!.. 
How quickly did your test get darker? X


----------



## mamochka

appr in 3 days

i started with digital then bought some simple ones and i remember also getting frustrated that next day there was no change == that is why i asked ARGC if i could do blood test early as i could not stand the limbo


----------



## Leftleg

At what stage did they do your early test?


----------



## mamochka

i tested at home days 7,8,9 p5dt and told them on day 8 and they said ok come tomorrow. My transfer was on the 20th, i tested on 29th, 1 day before OTD


----------



## Tula1

Left leg think u need to get the clear blue digital hpt. Then it's either pregnant or not. Think people drive themselves mad with how dark the line is. Like mam I had my pos day 6 p5dt and had my hcg test done on day 8. I didn't give ARGC any option with that I just went ahead and had it done locally. 
Xx


----------



## mamochka

Tula,

How are you hon? Hope everything went well with the scan!xxx


----------



## Tula1

Hi mam. Yes all good thanks. It was a bit ridiculous tbh. There was something there but could if been a bit if dust for all I knew. There's no hb yet but I'm booked in locally for a 6 week scan which will hopefully show alot more. Are you ok? Hcg levels still rising? Xx


----------



## EJC79

Hi Tula, Mam...

Could you tell me what happens after a BFP? do you have to keep taking drugs, having blood tests??  I think I read they still take blood every other day for 6 weeks?!

Im due to start my stimms on Friday - finally! theyve been waiting for my LH level to drop! 

Thanks! x


----------



## mamochka

Hey Tula!

So far so good, was trying to discuss scan with them as DH leaving next Thursday (when i am 6w) but they said will decide after tomorrow results.

EJ, yes, a few days i had bloods every day then every other day. And staying on the same meds as 2ww except for ritodrine.

hi to everyone else!


----------



## EJC79

Thanks! ....Is it just as intense?? im having a panic at the mo, as if it does all work out for me (   ) I have a two week holiday booked at what would be about 2 weeks after a BFP (hope im not tempting fate writting this!  ) I just wondered if they would mind that?? What do you think?


----------



## mamochka

the wont like it for sure!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Left - good luck.
EJC - it depends on how your levels/scans are.  My hcg was not doubling so was monitored very closely.  

AF has arrived (hurrah) so in Sunday at 9 for bloods and scan to see if I have down regulated enough x


----------



## EJC79

Oh dear....Well Ill have to see how it goes!?


----------



## MollyT

Leftleg... Sounds like good news hon.. Keep the faith! 

EJC79...Good Luck hon..Hope this is your time!

Ultra..Likewise hon..Hope bloods go well & that this is your time..

AFM... TRIGGER time tonight @7pm... 

  

Not gonna lie.. I'm getting very nervous.. Here's the part of the cycle where i start to panic..

Praying this is our time


----------



## Leftleg

Thanks Mamochka, Tula I might ask them if I can do the same and come in early. I did a digital, though panicked about it all day first, and it says pregnant. Still scared it will disappear before tomorrow, it never ends does it?!..glad to hear you're progressing well x

Thanks Molly and good luck with the trigger, hope it's all ok  

Ultra hope the scan/bloods show you're ready.

Hoping, I hear you on the emotional side of things, it's hard starting again after getting to a happy place. Hope you're staying sane!

Anyone I've missed sending lots of   xxx


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg - sounds excellent     it stays and grows!

Ultra - big good luck your way!

EJ - i am not 100% sure what their reaction would be and did not want to stress you but i just read on the previous months thread that one lady had to leave somewhere after BFP and they got very upset saying 'ok just let us know if there is a life birth afterwards', she did not expect this reaction at all and had to convince them to take her back. Something to think about i guess


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks ladies.

EJC - have pm'ed you x


----------



## jules75

Morning ladies,

Leftleg - I know it's hard but try not to worry. It all sounds very positive and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your HCG test.  

MollyT - fab news that you've triggered. Enjoy your day off today and wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow.

Ultra - glad AF has arrived. Fingers crossed for Sunday. 

EJC - good luck for stimms on Friday.

Mamochka - glad things are progressing well.

Tula - was lovely to see you on Saturday. Good luck for your next scan.

Hoping, Annie, Ranscombe & SIBi - hope you're surviving the 2ww. Sending lots of baby dust your way. 

Tina - good luck with your mid cycle scan.

Hi to everyone else.xx

Sorry I've been quiet for a bit. Been really busy. Had to move out of our rented apartment into a hotel on Saturday and moved back home on Monday as I had to get back to work. On the way back down to London now as they are looking to do either intralipids or IVIG today. Having my bloods done first then hanging round to find out. Will be at the blood clinic at 8.30 if anyone is around.xx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Ladies,
2ww is driving me crazy! Had cramps last night then couldn't sleep for ages, then woke up this morning with a cold! Am worried that it will mess with my immune levels?? Anyone help?

Leftleg sounds positive for you

Molly hope your enjoying day off good luck with EC 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Ranscombe, 
I had cramps with my last BFP so hoping it's a good sign for you. I've also had a cold for the last couple of days and read that can be a symptom of early pregnancy so   ... ! I don't know what it means for immunes  though. 

Jules hope the ivig/intralipids goes ok  today. 

Hope everyone's doing ok today.
Xx


----------



## Hoping30

I'm having no symptoms whatsoever


----------



## beanstalk

Hi ladies, 
Mind if I join you?  I've finally started treatment ( day 3 of Stimms today) after 7 months of waiting. I had immune issues and high hormone levels which delayed things a bit.

Hope you are all doing ok
Bs x


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Everyone,

Finally things are settled and I'm back posting!

Molly, congratulations on triggering and the very best of luck for ec  

Leftleg, all the positive tests sound very promising and hopefully your hcg will show a very strong bfp, when is your otd?

Jules, best of luck today with your intralipids or ivig, I hope you won't be waiting to long.

Ranscombe, Annie, Sibi and Hoping, I really hope the rest of the tww flies for you and you get your Bfp's. When are your otd's?

Ultra firebug, I'll be keeping everything crossed that you're good to go this time, it will all be worth the wait  

Mamochka and Tula, hope you're feeling good and enjoying being pregnant x

Hi Beanstalk, Im on day 4 of stimms so we'll surely bump into each other over the next while at bloods and the clinic.

Afm, well after my bloods being borderline on Friday they were repeated on Saturday but the scan showed up a cyst, so had to go to clinic fasting on Sunday at 7.30, had more bloods and thankfully those results were ok and they went ahead and aspirated the cyst. Then I took my first 600 fostimon while still in the recovery room! We moved from the hotel into an apartment on Monday and just crashed yesterday, it definitely has been far from a stress free start to the cycle   And I had my first 5am start for Cetrotide today so I really feel now like I am definitely cycling! Had my immunes retested on Monday so waiting to hear results of those, is it usually two or three days? So today will be another fairly chilled out day I think, had my bloods earlier and then stocked up on bounce balls, if any of you is the lady I stopped in the checkout queue asking where I could find them, thank you   I'll be able to post regularly again now that we're set up and have Internet sorted and hopefully might meet some of ye over the next few days x

Hi to anyone I missed x


----------



## EJC79

Hi Bean! Ive also moved across from the immunes thread!....I should hopefully be starting my stimms on Friday!! - I have my Hystocopy on Friday morning?!?! im really getting nervous about it! im dreading being 'put to sleep'!  
Its seems the immunes went on for ages...I started with ARGC in June! 
Have you had to have a NK assay?? I saw it hand written on my notes, not sure what this is? its not the full chicago tests again is it??
Hope your stimms are going ok? how are you finding it? x

ultrafirebug, thanks for the PM x


----------



## jules75

Barleybelle - glad you've got started. They say three days for immunes but one set of results came back in two days for me.

Welcome beanstalk. Good luck with stimms.

Ranscombe - I had cramps during my 2ww and also had a cold most of the way through my 2ww so hopefully they're good signs. Fingers crossed. 

EJC - good luck for your hysteroscopy on Friday. Try not to worry. They'll look after you.

Hoping - I know other people who had no signs and also got a BFP so don't worry. Best way is to try & ignore anything as you can drive yourself crazy. More important that you stay as relaxed as possible. I know it's easier said than done though. Fingers crossed for your OTD also.  

AFM - bloods done & just waiting in NK to find out if I'm having IVIG\Intralipids or not.


----------



## EJC79

Thanks Jules!....I will try my best to relax....Im not sure why I have to have it, as at my last scan he said all looked fine (no cysts and a good thin lining?) roll on Friday, just to get it over with!
How do they decide if you need IVIG\Intralipids (IVIG is the expensive drip right?) is that something to do with the immunes again?


----------



## beanstalk

Thanks for the welcome ladies, 

Hi ej! Great to see a 'familiar face' on the thread!  So glad you are starting on friday too, I had my hysterscopy yesterday, the procedure itself was fine but I was quite sick from the anaesthetic. 
They like to measure so they know where to put the embryos back and also do an endometrial scratch which all helps with implantation.

Jules, thanks for the welcome and hope you find out soon with intralipid etc. the nk is a great place to spend some time though!

Barley belle, 
Good to see you are well under way, I remember we had a bit of a chat on the immunes thread a while ago.  I was so sorry to read of your bereavement and hope you get some good news with this treatment.
I'll look out for you, or maybe listen out- you're Irish right?  I am too!

Hi to everyone else!
Bs x


----------



## mamochka

Jules, again i missed you. I saw you message but my stupid phone does not allow me to log in and reply. It was crazy today, i had to sit on the steps for 20 minutes waiting for my name to be called for blood form. 

Bean, finally welcome!

Molly, fingers crossed for your EC, do you know how many follicles?

Barley, glad you are established now and bloods played ball.

Leftleg, what is the update for this am? fx for you! I bought myself another hpt 

Annie, Ranscomb, Hoping, SIBI - not long now, try not to stress out xxx

EJ - you will not notice a thing, the anesthesiologist is a cool guy always joking...

Hopefully i have not missed anyone

AFM, i was nervous for some reason about today bloods, had a fight with hubby last night which sent my heart racing...oh that was after the hot water pipe burst in the kitchen... oh well hopefully today will be better! 

XXX


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Welcome to Beanstalk

Jules, good luck for you today and thanks for the nice messages 

EJC - don't worry for Friday. It's just a nice sleep and not painful afterwards 👍

Hoping - I so do understand you!!!! I hate this limbo and I don't have any major symptom so starting to feel very sad, as it was the same for all my previous cycles (all ended with BFN). The only difference this time is that I woke up overnight on 2DP 5DT with a huge cramp, but that's it. The rest can be the same symptoms I have when I get AF 😪😪😪It's so hard to keep positive. My OTD is 10/11. 

Leftleg - keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Mamo - please keep  

Anyone else - lots of baby dust and


----------



## jules75

EJ - yes the decision to do Intralipids or IVIG is mainly based on your immune blood results. Sometimes they take your other blood results into account as well which is what has happened with me today.

Mam - sorry I missed you again. Hope today isn't as stressful for you!!

AFM - really frustrated.   They have called and are happy with my blood results from this morning and so have decided not to go ahead with my IVIG/intralipids. They want to repeat my blood test tomorrow & possibly do IVIG/Intralipids tomorrow afternoon instead but there is no guarantee this will happen. Feel like I've wasted a day as I could have got my bloods done at home rather than having to take another day off work & getting a train at 5.30 this morning. The only reason they are thinking if doing it is that my white blood cells are slightly raised & my last IVIG was 4 weeks ago. If that's the case I don't know why they haven't done it today. I don't know what to do as I don't want to waste another day waiting around tomorrow only to be told they're not going ahead. I can arrange to have the IVIG done at home through Healthcare at Home but it may take a few days for the nurse to come round to my house to do the treatment. I don't know whether a few day's delay to have the treatment is a big risk. I've asked to speak to someone again & they are supposed to be calling me back before 7pm!! Any advice you ladies can give me on this would be greatly appreciated as I really don't know what to do & it's really stressing me out.


----------



## mamochka

Jules, please calm down! The same happened to me only i was waiting for intralipids. I went everyday for 3 days and have to hang around until the call and then Saturday (after 4th HCG) they finally told me 'no intralipids for me' as they are happy with the levels. Maybe ask them to do the bloods locally and if they are not happy with results you promise them to rush out to central London. Usual ARGC stuff!


----------



## Leftleg

Jules, did you get your call back yet? So frustrating hanging around there I know, hopefully you can get them to give you a definite answer today. 

Sibi don't be disheartened, I haven't had any definite symptoms with this cycle, only a cold which might be completely unrelated. I had shooting pains during my last positive cycle but haven't had them this time so each one is different. Are you still holding out til test day? 

Mam did you do another test?   I did one this afternoon, same answer but tied myself in knots about it all day before doing it  

EJC don't worry about the op on friday they'll take good care of you and as Mam said the anaesthetist makes you feel nice and calm. 

Barleybelle my OTD is Friday..eek! Sounds like you've been having a v hectic time, hope you can take it a little easier now. 

Hoping, Ranscombe, Annie hope you're feeling   and not going too stir crazy. 

Hi Beanstalk


----------



## Hoping30

Thanks Jules and sibi! We shall see I guess! So emotionally draining!


----------



## Leftleg

Warning- this is a bit gross, but just wondered if anyone had brown and then watery pink discharge after BFP? Thought it would be there at the time of implantation but I've had it today and yesterday.


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg - apparently it is quite normal to have this pinkish-brownish discharge. I suggest if you test positive tomorrow again just show up in the clinic and do beta test for your sanity 

AFM, just got my call 30 min ago. HCG continues to steadily rise in line with 48-72hrs norm.    Also will be doing a ureaplasma retest on Friday as was taking antibiotics before ET  as well as get antibiotics for DH.

Jules - i hope you found a solution for tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## Leftleg

Great news Mamochka!


----------



## Sweetpea123

Hello,

I'm not cycling just yet but just wanted to wish you all the best!!

Mamochka- hello hunni, just wanted to ask did argc put you on abs whilst doing fet? I'm doing hidden c with serum which they got today but tested positive for ureaplasma with argc. I'm just curious how argc have dealt with this?! Argc gave me abs to take when I tested positive.

Thanks muchly!

Leftleg I've got everything crossed for you dear xx


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

Thanks Mam - glad levels are rising. Good luck with re-test on Friday.

Leftleg -I agree with Mamochka. I think you should go and get your BHCG done if you get another positive. You're not that far off OTD now.

I finally got to speak to one of the nurses who was really helpful. I'm going to get my bloods done at home first thing tomorrow morning and then when they get the results if they decide I need IVIG or Intralipids I'll be booked in to have it done the following morning. Sorry for ranting earlier. My hormones are getting the better of me at the moment.


----------



## mamochka

Sweetpea hi - long time no talk 

As for urea - i tested positive back in Russia in September and it was not a quantitative test just the presence of it. So i decided to wait to take antibiotics until i am back in UK and speak with clinic. when i was back i also had a phone consultation with Penny/Serum and she gave me the prescription by email. I then had a consult with one of the doctors at ARGC to go over FET process (mind you 100£) where i popped the question about ab and doctor said go ahead but stop before ET so i had ab for 9 days. Then we tested DH and ARGC will prescribe him 14 days of ab.
Does it make sense? Let me know if you have any questions

jules - well done

AFM - i am still hesitant to join the BFP thread for some reason 

xxx


----------



## Sweetpea123

Thank you mamochka. So you didn't take a full months course?! Just 9 days. 

I asked argc and they would give me abs up to ec. I'm thinking that something will show in hidden c test so I'm thinking if I take the months course now and then have another course nearer the time?! I'm not going again til jan or feb! Or should i wait to take the course nearer the time?

Congratulations and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy!!! Xxxx


----------



## misshope

Hello ladies

Have been so busy unable to message. I am now on day 8 of stimming so nearly there hopefully it is very draining with such early starts.

Hope you are all well and keeping positive.

Good luck and positive thoughts to all. X


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi All,

How is everyone on the tww, I hope you all get your Bfp's over the coming days   

MollyT, hope your eggs are all having fun and fertilising tonight  

Sorry for not doing more personals, am feeling the effects of the 5am start and am wrecked! On day 5 of stimms today, and have had two mornings of Cetrotide. My immune bloods came back yesterday with elevated nkc's so started on Clexane and steroids today and will be having ivig on Monday, a much different protocol than I've ever been treated with before so am hoping it will make the difference.    

Hi to everyone x


----------



## jules75

Barleybelle - those early morning alarm calls are the worst. I never properly got back to sleep after. I would definitely say that the protocols at ARGC make all the difference. I've never been this closely monitored & it has to help with the results. Have a big snooze when you have your IVIG on Monday.

MollyT - hope EC went ok.

Misshope - hopefully not long now. Are you having repeat bloods & scans in the afternoon?

Mam - I feel exactly the same about posting on the thread. 

EJC - good luck for tomorrow. You'll be fine.

Leftleg - keeping everything crossed for your OTD tomorrow.     

SIBI, Ranscombe, Hoping & Annie - hope you're all doing ok. Not long now. Sending more baby dust.  

Beanstalk - how's stimms going?

Tina - hope mid cycle scan went ok.

Ultra - good luck for Sunday.

Hi to everyone else.xx

Does anyone know if they get people in for IVIG/Intralipids drips at the weekend?? After my bloods today they said I don't need it yet but they may still want me to have it. Was really wanting to have a nice rest this weekend apart from getting my bloods done so was hoping they'd leave me until Monday at least.xx


----------



## Hoping30

Well I started spotting last night so think its game over for me! 

I know everyone will rush to convince me otherwise but BFN looks to be the story of my life


----------



## beanstalk

Hoping, I'm so sorry to read this, there is nothing I can say that will be any comfort, when's your otd? I do hope you are wrong. X

Hi Jules, 
I don't think they do intralipids over the weekend, maybe only if an emergency? so fingers crossed you get the lovely weekend off that you need

Hi barley belle, will be looking out for you in the clinic tomorrow

Miss hope, sounds like it won't be much longer for you, before trigger! Hope all is going to plan

Hope everyone waiting for otd's are staying sane!

Good luck for tomorrow ej, let us know how you get on

I've just had my 4th day of Stimms now, 5am start tomorrow, and clexane starts tomorrow too. One of my ovaries hasn't done anything yet so think I might be having a one ovary race this time.

Oh well, fingers crossed.

Take care everyone.
Bs x


----------



## EJC79

Hi All...
I'm on my way and dreading it! .... I hope I'll be writing on here later saying it wasn't as bad as I thought!?!
x


----------



## jules75

Hoping - wish there was something I could say that would make you feel better. Hope things turn out differently. 

EJC - let us know how you get on.

Beanstalk - one of the ladies who was cycling at the same time of me only got a response from one ovary & got a BFP on the same day as me. Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg - best of luck honey   !

Back to clinic again, sigh! Hope it is not as crazy as Wed.

xxx


----------



## misshope

Jules I was told yesterday to wait around fir second bloods waited around for 4 hours before they said I didn't need seconds. Same again today waiting for a scan and then waiting to be told if I need second bloods doing.

Molly hope it all works out for you.

Hi to everyone else.

Sending out positive thoughts.


----------



## Leftleg

Mam how long did they take to call you? They were very fast last time with my BFP. I'm super terrified now as I've heard the longer the wait the worse the news..


----------



## mamochka

hold on hon! i got a call at 12.20 after doing blood at appr 8.00!!!


----------



## Leftleg

Oh great thanks!!  If there's anything in there I feeling I'm doing so much damage stressing my head off this morning! 

Hi to everyone else, sorry for me post nearly out of battery! Xx


----------



## mamochka

i hope you have enough battery to send us good news in the nearest time!


----------



## Tula1

Lots of luck left leg. Everything crossed for u. If they haven't rang soon I'd go back in xx


----------



## jules75

Leftleg try not to worry. It was 3pm before I got my result so it doesn't mean it's bad news if you don't hear straight away. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Leftleg

EJC hope it all goes well today.

Hoping, I hope things turn out to be ok how much longer do you have to wait?

Jules, I've had ivig at the w/e before but I was the only one there so not sure it's the norm. 

Hi Sweetpea! Are you going ahead in Jan? 

Sibi, Ranscombe when are your OTDs? Hope you're keeping sane.

Thanks everyone for calming me down this morning, wow I don't think I've been that stressed in a while.. Beta is 598, higher than last time but my worry is the doubling so will be going through all this again tomorrow!  
They asked why I hadn't taken any meds today - they only give you enough to last til test day?! So of course worried I've screwed up there. Lots of calming thoughts for the rest of the day I think


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi,
Leftleg  your hcg looks great!
My Otd is 11/11/13, I had brown discharge this morning, not sure if it's all over or maybe implantation bleeding?? Thinking of testing early, not sure what to do??!!! 
Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Leftleg

Thanks, I hope so.. 
I'm an early tester as you know, if it's doing your head in anyway I'd probably do it but would hate to give you the wrong advice. Was yours a 3 or 5dt?


----------



## Sweetpea123

Left leg that's great news. My hcg was that with 2. I really have everything crossed for you! You are in hcg hell now with all the testing! God I don't miss that!!

Yes going again in jan/feb time but hearing your stories gives me hope. Did they tell you what grade they were out of curiosity? Did they do anything different this time? 

Xx


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg! I am thinking twinnies! Yaaay congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Leftleg

They did tell me but I can't remember! How silly is that, just shows my state of mind at the moment! There was only one though, I know that! I had a natural FET which I was surprised about but on the same meds as last time for 2ww, same ivig. There was a chromosomal problem last time and nothing could have changed it so in hindsight wish I hadn't spent so much time and worry on all the beta testing! 

Have they given you any definite answers yet? Are they doing things differently for you this time? X


----------



## Leftleg

Thanks Mam! There's only one in there!


----------



## Tula1

Left leg congratulations. You'll b joining the twin thread soon!!!!! Xx


----------



## ypflying

HI Ladies,

just started my first ever treatment last Sunday, it is all still very new for me and a bit confusing at times.
Would love to meet and chat with few of you whilst there , should arrange a meeting time/point!!!
hope to get to know some of you soon
Pam


----------



## Sweetpea123

Left leg - I've just done hidden c test with serum just waiting on results. I'm also seeing st Mary's recurrent in jan. but argc have said will do different in steroids and will possibly have ivig this time and antibiotics up to et but nothing set in stone yet.

I'm not mentally ready yet so new year will give me a bit more time! Xx


----------



## Leftleg

Welcome ypflying  

New year sounds good, forgot how completely mental this process can make you! Sounds like you've got all bases covered so hopefully will make all the difference come January xx


----------



## ypflying

Thank you Leftleg, and if I understood correctly is congratulations for you!!??
I still don't understand half of what you ladies are talking about.
For me I have been testing since april every month for my FHS which was always to high (between 11.8 and 1 until last month when it finally was 10.1, but after repeating the tests and scan for two days the follicle was already to dominant to start.
This month my fhs was 11.8, however the scan looked good with (I think!!) 4 follicles one side and three on the other side, and no cysts or anything abnormal, so they decided to start !! so finger crossed although after looking at lots of the profiles here it doesn't look promising for firs timers. 
So I am aware that the road is very long.
I would though appreciate any advice that you can give me. 

THANK YOU


----------



## Leftleg

Don't be discouraged by my profile, it's just a lot of us come to the ARGC after having failed elsewhere. Lots of people have success first time so stay positive and put your trust in them as they will do their best for you. It's tough going but as long as you've got lots of time and patience you'll be fine!xx


----------



## ypflying

@ Leftleg,
thank you again, def keeping positive.. patient is there...I actually don't mind waiting around as there are lots of cafe's and shops around and oxford st is not far!!
might meet you there !
pam


----------



## ultrafirebug

Left - congrats on your BFP.  It's a high number, maybe the one has split?
Ypf - welcome and good luck with your cycle
Sweet - good luck when you have FET

Hi to everyone else

I'm in Sunday for bloods and a scan at 9am.  If anyone is around and fancies meeting up for a drink in NK kitchen let me know x


----------



## beanstalk

Whey leftleg, great news, hope the numbers double nicely!

Ypflying - welcome and congrats for getting off the mark, I had a similar experience to you where my fsh was misbehaving, very stressfull, so glad I'm finally going through treatment.

Ranscombe, I always heard brown blood is nothing to worry about, hard decision re testing early.  I'm not sure if I could bear the argc telling me it hasn't worked, but it might be too early to get a positive on a hpt.  Good luck any which way.

Jules, thanks for the reassurance about the one ovary thing, luckily the other ovary has started to do something now, I'm so relieved, not loads of follicles, but I wasn't expecting too many miricles! How are you feeling, everything still doubling nicely?

Ej, how did you get on today? Hope you are feeling ok

Barleybelle, it was great to meet you and your dh today, hope the clexane injection goes better tonight.

Hoping, how are you doing?

Mam, hope you are doing well

Hi to everyone 

I spent all day at the argc today, bloods, scan, Ivig, things seem to be progressing well.  I finished off with some acupuncture- I needed a snooze! 
Fingers crossed for everyone
Bs x


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Hoping - how are you? Hope it was normal implantation spotting - please keep  ...  

Leftleg - well done, congratulations again!!

Welcome to all the new ladies and hope Mamo, Bean, Jules and anyone else is ok.

AFM - test on Sunday morning. Tonight I'm having a little bit of panic attack as I'm constipated, therefore bloated (look like 3/4 months pregnant) and have constant headache so I ended up pushing too hard (sorry for crude description) and now I'm very worried for my little 🐣🐣...if they are still there, of course. Now sent DH to buy a top up of prunes, prunes juice and sesame seeds. My belly is now all blue due to Clexane. Feeling very attractive (of course yes, I'm sarcastic). If I just knew this was worth and my little 🐣🐣 were still there, but the limbo is killing me...home test pre bloods on Sunday morning, I guess at 645 when I do Clexane...I want this to come, in a way, but in the other I like the limbo because I can still convince myself that yes, I'm pregnant...I feel like getting mad 😜


----------



## mamochka

SIBI - constipation might be a good sign, of course we are on gestone... but after OTD prunes and beetroots became my staples  

Bean   for both of your ovaries to cooperate!

ypfly - welcome and you can bug us with questions any time!

Ultra - yay for starting   will you be on estrogen?

Tula - i hope you are fine hon, when is your next scan?

Ranscomb - lots of positive energy for you  

Jules, Molly, Barley, Hoping, Misshope, Tina - hope you are doing fine 

AFM, was playing with my phone in the restaurant with friends and call from clinic went to voicemail, had to live the room and find and quiet place to listen to her quiet voice. Levels rose nice 70% and progesterone is back but they asked me to come tomorrow which i do not understand why...will send them an email 

Enjoy your weekend lovely ladies!xxx


----------



## SIBI

Mamo, why after OTD? Should I wait for that? I already had 5 plus the juice and the sesame seeds....😱😱😱😱


----------



## mamochka

that is because when i started to notice this constipation


----------



## Tula1

Sibi you can take syrup of figs when your pregnant so will be ok to take now. Nearly there. 

Mam I had my 6 week scan today. All ok. Size measuring what if should b and hb present. 
Hope your ok? When do you have a scan? X


----------



## SIBI

Tula - congratulations for the scan!!


----------



## jules75

Congratulations Leftleg. That's fantastic news.          

Ultra - good luck for your scan on Sunday.

Tula - glad your scan went well.

Mam - glad levels are going well. I know it's a pain having to go back in tomorrow but it's good that they're keeping a close eye on you.

SIBI - try not to panic. I'm keeping everything crossed for your OTD on Sunday. 

Ranscombe - Try not to worry. Have you decided whether to test early?

Beanstalk - glad your other ovary is responding. Acupuncture's the best for having a snooze!

Hoping - hope you're ok. 

Welcome ypflying and good luck with your cycle.

Sweetpea - good luck for when you start in the New Year.

Hope everyone else is ok.xx

AFM - things are going as they should and I need to get my bloods done again on Monday. No IVIG or intralipids for now so get the weekend to have a chill.


----------



## ypflying

Thank you ladies for all the support.. all it looks as it is going well! had a scan this morning and she could see four follicles growing as they should! She said that was good . Blood test tomorrow and nurse said that I am reaching a level (which did not understand the name!! ) when I then have to stay for the afternoon test! 
starting to feel a bit more bloated , still not fully sure what best foods are, trying to eat fish, broccoli and nuts on top of all the milk!! 
Happy that DH was able to come with me today and ask few question to the doctor! as he keep asking me what things means !! 
  
mamochka .. I will surely bug you with some questions in the next few days for sure as things get more complicated!

left leg..glad everything is going well

sib I..I am keeping everything cross for you! when are you going to know?

jules75 ..thank you


----------



## SIBI

Hi all,

Ypflying - now that you start having the possible double blood test is when it gets more intense so ensure you get a nice book, have a buddy with you or just have a good plan to pass the almost 4 hours between blood and call 😁 it was good for me because I was cycling with Ranscombe so we had nice chat, talk and walks together 😉

jules, mamo, tula - thx for the support and lots of   vibes to you too

AFM - I keep having small cramps on my belly under my umbilicus,  I'm still very bloated (even though prunes worked 😜), a bit dizzy this morning; I noticed darker nipples, more veins on my breast, very odd smelly poop (sorry for the details) but I've also read that this could be the effect of the medications or my AF coming. So I'm trying not to delude myself. The plan is to HPT tomorrow morning and then recover from the news, have bloods and then hypnotherapy. I'm so scared. Today was a good day as we went out shopping with friends but now, we are getting closer and fear is rising...I keep 🙏🙏🙏, the only thing I can do...

Xxx


----------



## jules75

SIBI - they all sound like they might be promising signs. Glad you got to spend a nice day with your friends. Sending you big hugs & lots of baby dust for tomorrow.    

ypflying - glad your scan went well today. As SIBI there can be a lot of waiting around so have a good book with you. I'm sure there'll be lots of lovely ladies to chat to while you wait as well.xx

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend.xx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi everyone, 
Welcome ypflying,  good luck with your treatment,
I have decided to do a hpt in the morning, it will only be one day earlier than otd, can't stand the wondering any more!
Good luck to my buddy Sibi, got it all crossed for you xx


----------



## Tula1

So much luck to sibi and ranscomb. Can't wait to hear your good news. Xx


----------



## jules75

Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow Ranscombe. Keeping my fingers crossed.  . Big hugs


----------



## ultrafirebug

Good luck Ran and Sibi x


----------



## Ranscombe

Morning girls
It's BFP for me!!!!


----------



## Tula1

Whoop whoop congrats ranscomb. So pleased for u. Let us no hcg results xx


----------



## jules75

Congratulations Ranscombe. That's fantastic news.xxx


----------



## Barleybelle

Congratulations Ranscombe and Leftleg, what fantastic news for you both  

Sibi, best of luck with your test  

Ultra, hope your appointment went well this morning and you're down regulated enough to get started 

MollyT, thinking of you and your little embryos  

Ypflying, I hope your bloods went ok today, I'm on day 8 of stimms today so just behind you x

Beanstalk, it was really great to meet you too, how are you getting on, I hope your scan went well today and your follicles are growing nicely  

And to all the expecting mums, I hope everything is progressing well for you and there must be some scans coming up soon?

Afm, day 8 of stimms today, two of my follicles had gone a good bit ahead of the others yesterday but they said its early days yet and they're hopeful the others will catch up. Had no bloods today so didn't have to take Cetrotide until I woke, it felt like being on holiday   Have scan and bloods in morning and am provisionally booked in for ivig depending on blood results, so I can see a lot of waiting on calls tomorrow! 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi ladies

Just a note to say hello as I've been lurking between this thread and the immunes as been in humira and then DR for the long protocol.

Firstly wanted to say huge congratulations to all the bfp's , such amazing news and I'm thrilled to bits for you all  

Good luck to all the ladies on Stimms x wishing you all the best

I have a quick question, my AF arrived yesterday and I know I have to go on in to the clinic on day 5 for bloods and scan I think , do I have my teach session that day too? If so on day 5 is it likely I will be at the clinic the full day? I have to tell my manager tomorrow what the plans are and I really don't know and I would rather give her notice. Then after day 5 when is the hysto? Is this another full day off? I can work from home etc so just trying to suds out some sort of plan and I know this is difficult with Argc

Thanks xxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Ran - congrats. Very pleased for you.
Hoping - welcome. I would recommend you email the clinic with your questions as it varies from woman to woman.

Waiting for phone call. Cyst or follie on left ovary measuring 10-11mm so blood results will determine which one it is. Hoping cyst so I can start taking the drug otherwise back in over the next few days. This drug was considerably cheaper than the others which was a nice surprise x


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Today it's a wonderful day and I hope it will be the same for the next 8 months as I'm officially BFP   with HCG 378 and progesterone 330. Clinic is very pleased, we are over the moon!!!

Dr T want me to test for NK tomorrow - they are keeping closed eye on me! It's a great feeling!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else on the tread 🙏 and sending you all lots of good vibes  

Xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Sibi - that's wonderful news.  Congrats!

So Mr T is happy for me to start.  Next in Mon 18th Nov for scan, bloods and mini immunes x


----------



## Leftleg

Yay! Congratulations Sibi and Ranscombe! So pleased!     
You've made my day! xxxxx


----------



## Annie101

Hi everyone I've been trying to keep myself busy....hpt kept showing BFN but when I went in for bloods today they said its positive but hcg is abit low so have to keep an eye on levels.  So confused! Anyone else experienced thus? Will it go down? Can I do anything to salvage this? We are only expecting one so levels should be low. ...please everyone pray for me its doubled by tomorrow   will accupuncture help? I'll try anything right now. 

By the way congrats leftleg- had the spotting gone??
Well done sibi and ranscombe
Hoping did you still go for blood test even though bleeding started?

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## Tula1

Annie how low is your hug? As long as it doubles and keeps doing so you'll be fine. They may get u in for emergency immune treatment just in case. Fingers and toes crossed for u. Xx


----------



## Leftleg

Oh Annie how horribly stressful, what was your beta level? Have they suggested anything like altering your drugs or ivig? If not I think it's a case of trying your best to chill and be positive but I know how much more easily said than done that is. Hoping and praying for you that it turns out ok tomorrow.   
Big hugs xxx 

Ps as for spotting I has brown and pink, one day of each, then disappeared are you having any?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Annie - have pm'ed you back x


----------



## Leftleg

Ranscombe, Sibi just wondering if you're having any symptoms at this stage? Driving myself mad with worrying about mine, can't seem to relax and constantly scared things are going to go wrong. Two days ago I was having hot flashes, stomach ache and slight queasiness but now nothing, I feel perfectly fine. I was so stressed waiting for my beta results on Friday I'm worried I did some damage. Is this normal or am I losing it?! Xx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi leftleg, 
Throughout 2ww and still now, I've had funny taste in my mouth, sore boobs, feeling very tired, and a few cramps, not sure if any of that is to do with side affects from drugs or pregnancy symptoms??!!xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi Leftleg,
My symptoms are on my diary (link below). As Ranscombe said, I do agree - not sure if they are pregnancy symptoms or side effects of the medications. Anyway I read that BFP can come without symptoms too so apparently...everything is possible!!!
There is a good tread for bfp signs http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0
Have a look into this too &#128513;


----------



## misshope

Congratulations ranscombe and sibi that's fantastic news.

Annie I hope hcg keeps doubling and all is fine hugs and have everything crossed for you.

AFM went in for bloods and scan and then back again for second bloods and scan and had the call for triggering tonight.


----------



## jules75

Congrats SIBI. That's fantastic news.     

Annie - keeping everything crossed for you and sending big hugs. 

Misshope - fab news that you've triggered. Enjoy your day off tomorrow and good luck for EC on Tuesday.

Leftleg - one of the ladies who got a BFP on the same day as me only got cramps for a couple of days after & then it stopped & everything's fine with her so far so don't worry. 

Ultra - fab news that you can start.

HopingAndpraying - I don't think you'll feel like working after your hysteroscopy. You'll probably just want to have a snooze. As Ultra said I would email them or call them tomorrow to get a better idea on timings.

Barleybelle - glad things are progressing with stimms. 

Mam - did you have to go in yesterday?

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## Leftleg

Thanks Jules, Sibi, Ranscombe, the silly thing is my levels went up to 923 yesterday but I'm a nervous wreck  

Miss hope good luck with the triggering you're nearly there!

Great news you're ready Ultra.

Hoping and Praying I had my hysteroscopy elsewhere but I had the day off as after the anaesthetic I needed to just go home. I didn't have any pain though. 

Barleybelle sounds like things are going well. 

Annie hope you're ok. 

Hi Mamochka hope all's good with you. 

Xxxx


----------



## beanstalk

Hi ladies!

Congratulations to all those bfp's - great news!

Sorry for lack of personals, but need some clexane advice.  I think I've been doing them wrong, I did my third one tonight and the spring bit shot out  and liquid after I had taken the needle out, I think I haven't actually been getting the clexane in, just sticking the needle in without it coming out.  Has anyone had any issues with this pesky syringe?  Do you think this will mess things up?

Any advice greatly received 

Bs x


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Beanstalk, 

You need to press the white button down until the cover comes over the needle so it kind of pops out of your skin. If you had the needle in completely you probably got the medicine I would think even if you pulled it out  without fulling compressing the button, don't panic x


----------



## Hoping30

Congratulations Sibi, Ranscombe, Leftleg!!! Great news for you all!

I have been spotting on & off, so not full AF yet. Still early so not expecting full flow until tomorrow onwards. 
However no symptoms for me and i feel 100% sure it hasn't worked. I didn't even bother doing a HPT.

I am going in for bloods tomorrow AM to confirm.

xx


----------



## beanstalk

Thanks leftleg, that's what I was hoping.

Hoping, good luck for tomorrow.

Bs x


----------



## SIBI

Hoping - never give up until you have the beta results! Spotting can happen even with bfp! Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Leftleg

I hope you get a lovely surprise tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you


----------



## jules75

Hoping - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## mamochka

SIBI, Ranscomb - totally thrilled for you! It is truely a magic thread!!!!!!!!!!

Annie, hang on in there, it can go either way, i know it is difficult and i have been there  

Ranscomb - you have to learn to control the nerves because rollercoaster is just starting...btw it looks like twinnies!

Hoping - good luck tomorrow!   

Ultra well done honey!

Girlies still stimming good luck as well!

AFM -thanx everyone i am fine - it was a bit of drama the other day as i tied myself into a knot (ranscomb beware) with what the nurse said on the phone when delivering the results. Anyways to cut the story short, doctor confirmed my levels are rising nicely and still had intralipids today to give them a boost. Waiting my retest results on ureaplasma. 
Had a very long day including 8am-1pm in and around the clinic, then christening in wimbledon and dinner with SIL.
DH leaving on Thursday for a month. I wonder if we manage to have a scan together before he leaves...Back on Tues

PS results came for sperm DNA frag as borderline excellent and fair!! 

xxx


----------



## EJC79

Hi all,
Wow, some great positive news on this thread! So nice to read.... I had a horrible weekend, but that was due to relatives and people being selfish, it got me down. However on a positive note, I'm now day 3 of stimms! I had my hyst..on Friday, which was weird? It seems just as busy down there as it is upstairs! I felt a bit sick waking up, wasnt as bad as I thought!
So I'm in for blood (NK assay too?) and a scan today. 
I hope the next days of stimming go quickly, I really struggle with the injections everyday 
xx


----------



## ypflying

great news for some of you ladies !! so happy for you !!   

Sibi and rascombe we'll done!

left leg I hope everything is going fine for you!

hoping wishing you best of luck and sending you lots of good vibes!! 

and for all of us in the waiting ....let' s be positive!

as for me had scan this morning ,, follicles are growing well 4 on one side and one on the other!
doc said I need to stay for possibly repeat scan in the afternoon!!

I have been going to patisserie Valerie for breakfast/chilling...where is everyone else going when they have to wait? maybe we can all meet up between scans !!! 

is anyone else experiencing pain when putting the needle in? sometimes it goes in really easy other times it seems the skin is "hard" !! and I have to push it hard ! 
also I find the clexin (blood thinner) injection is really painful after few second it has gone in! 

as always good luck to everyone and positive vibes to you all !!


----------



## Barleybelle

Sibi, congratulations, am so happy for you, this thread is turning out to be very lucky   

Annie, I hope your hcg repeats were good  

Ultra, that's great news you are getting started, here's to your bfp before too long  

Ypflying, I was in for a scan this morning too, it was so busy, I've been told possible repeat bloods today too. The Clexane is a very stingy little injection and can hurt a bit afterwards.

I still have two follicles way ahead, the others don't seem to be doing much at all, am disappointed but keep trying to tell myself it only takes one. Am waiting on call now as to whether I've to go back for ivig, hopefully I won't be waiting too long.

Hi to everyone x
Hi to everyone,


----------



## Annie101

Am waiting for hcg results ....was put on cyclogest and gestone so hope that helped....im not sure what to expect though. I just hate this limbo.


----------



## Hoping30

Omg everyone! Can't believe its a positive! Hcg 63 whereas ideally they want it around 100.
I'm in shock! Convinced myself it hadn't worked. I even didn't do my clexane this morning coz I was so upset.


----------



## beanstalk

Hoping!  This is amazing!  Well done!  I'm so pleased for you!

Barley belle, hope you are doing ok, those two follicles will be winners for sure, keep positive and you never know what will happen in the next few days.  Hope Ivig has gone ok too.

Mam, nice to see you back on the thread and glad everything is going well

Annie, fingers crossed for good numbers,

Yp, lots of people go to the natural kitchen in between scans etc, maybe we'll bump into each other soon, I'm still only in am, no repeats yet so not hanging around too much. 

Ej, glad hysto was ok, sorry to hear about the selfish people though, keep your chin up

I have managed to loose my phone this morning so it just makes things more complicated, sharing a phone with dh will be testing!  Didn't get to speak to a nurse about clexane drama yet either, fingers crossed it won't affect things too much.

Take care everyone, 
Bs xxx


----------



## Leftleg

So happy Hoping!     great news!

Annie hope it's good news for you, the waiting is torturous.  

Barleybelle hope your wait is over and you know what you're doing. 

So busy today, now waiting for hcg again..still no symptoms anymore and still worried about it. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hoping - congrats.  Very pleased for you you.
Annie - fingers crossed.
Barley - don't get dishearted hun.  Only one of my sisters eggs fertalised which resulted in my beautiful niece so it really only takes one.

xx


----------



## Annie101

Well done hoping!! But that's abit like me levels were low....dont know whats going on! Just hope its late implantation! I havent had any calls yet   at least if its bad news I can enjoy all the xmas festivities! I love christmas time the shops look lovely and you just wanna sit down and have a butter beer! Lol I think im going mad. I bet I miss the call


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hello and hope to talk to a few of you in and around the clinic over the next few weeks 
I'm on day 6 stims and just had bloods today - in tomorrow for scan and intralipids.. have also just started clexane and aspirin along with the stims drugs. I've never been on so much medication - don't know if i'm coming or going!
Have any of you taken dexamethadone? I have to start that tomorrow and for some reason feel a bit nervous about it. if anyone else is taking/took it, did you have any side effects?
It sounds like you're all doing really well.. would love to have a cuppa if you decide to meet up any time x
Good luck everyone x
wb


----------



## misshope

Hi winterberg I have been taking dexamethasone don't worry bout it I have he no side effects from it I am taking it as have a slight raise in nk cells.

Congratulations hoping that's fantastic news.

Good luck Annie have everything crossed for a positive result for you.

I'm getting bit nervous about egg collection not sure what to expect or how the procedure is done was wandering if you lovely ladies could explain it and what to expect pain wise?


----------



## Annie101

I think they've forgotton about me. Is it no news bad news?

Thank you to everyone for your well wishes xx still unclear though

misshope egg collection is like when you go for hysteroscopy.  Your sedated so thats all you remember. Hope it goes well for you. 

The meds are the worst part. I think I've grown another bum with the gestone


----------



## Kerryann S

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm normally a stalker rather than a talker but thought i'd share my story a little.

Big congratulations on your BFP... so nice to see all these BFP good news!

Annie, i bet it's killing you waiting for that call. It drives me crazy waiting for ARGC to call back let alone with this big results. I really hope you get your miracle.

AFM - i had egg collection on Friday got 14 eggs, 12 injected, 11 embryos.  Looks like we are going to Blastocyst so transfer looks to be Wednesday or Friday but i can't stop worrying now.  I've had Humria to reduce my Cytokines and on a steroid to reduce NK.  I'm freaking out that they aren't going to do another immune test before the embryo goes back in but my DH keeps telling me they know what they are doing!
Embryos today are 
4 at 8 cells
2 at 7 cells
1 at 6 cells
2 at 9 cells 
2 compacted - i expect to lose these by Wednesday.

Hello to everyone 
xx


----------



## Annie101

Hi kerryann you've done really well with the number of eggs fertilised!!

Ok so I got the call. ....hcg going down so looks like I'll be off the meds before the weekend. Not really.sure what happens now


----------



## Kerryann S

Thanks Annie, still a long way off though and today is the first day that i've been really fed up and i've not even had any put back yet.    

Oh no!!  Will they test again, what should your hcg be? Sorry i've never got that far so i'm still learning.   
xx


----------



## jules75

Oh Annie. I'm really sorry to hear it's gone down. Have you got to do repeat bloods again tomorrow? Sending you big hugs. 

Welcome Kerryann. Sending your embies dividing thoughts.   Good luck for ET.

Misshope - From memory I had to be at the clinic at 6.30am and was done by just after 9am. As Annie said it's not that different to having a hysto done. Don't worry. You'll be fine.

Welcome winterberg. I was on dexamethasone for a couple of weeks & had no side effects so don't worry. I've now changed to predisolone & have been fine on that too. Good luck with the rest of stims.

Hoping - that's great news. Congrats.   

Leftleg - hope HCG's ok. Try not to worry about symptoms.

Beanstalk - did you get to speak to the nurse about Clexane?

Barleybelle - Don't be disappointed. As everyone has said it only takes one. 

ypflying - glad things are going well. I've had the same problems with Clexane in terms of finding it tough to get the needle in sometimes and am covered in bruises!! I also find it can sting when doing the injection as well so just take my time which seems to help.

EJC - glad hysto went ok. Good luck with the rest of stimms.

Mam - glad everything's going ok. Hope you get to have your scan before DH leaves.

Hope everyone else is ok.xx

AFM - just waiting for call after today's blood tests to see what they want me to do next. Might be IVIG/Intralipids or a scan.


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi everyone,

Welcome to kerryanne and winterberg, good luck with your cycle,

Annie sorry to hear about hcg,

So it was OTD for me today,  hcg 405!
Back in tomorrow for early bloods then hanging around for possible intralipds, was hoping to go to work tomorrow but guess each day will depend on what ARGC have in store for me!

Hope everyone else is doing OK xx


----------



## winterberg

Wow *Ranscombe*!! does that mean it's a BFP Fingers crossed you get the good news tomorrow xx

Thanks *Jules & MissHope *for the info on the dexama-thingy, feel much more relaxed about it now 

Nice also to know that you are all going through this too and managing to keep sane  wishing you all lots of luck xx


----------



## Ranscombe

Yes winterberg BFP


----------



## Ranscombe

Jules I pm 'ed you x


----------



## Kerryann S

Congratulations Ranscombe, another BFP from ARGC... I hope your luck rubs off to the rest of us.  

What should the hcg levels be on test day?
x


----------



## Tula1

Congrats ranscomb. Twinnies for u xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Ranscombe, that's a great hcg result, I hope you won't be waiting too long tomorrow but all the waiting is well worth it now  

Annie, I'm so sorry to hear your levels are dropping, big hugs  

I got my call to go back for ivig so had them this afternoon, hopefully this will all make my immune system nice and quiet   

Hi everyone x


----------



## jules75

Ranscombe - just pm'd you back.xx


----------



## Leftleg

Annie I'm so sorry, thinking of you  

Ranscombe that sounds great! 

Jules did you find out what's happening, are you in for a scan? 

Kerryann 14 eggs is great! My record is four! Don't worry they do know what they're doing! 

Misshope don't worry about EC I've never had pain from mine and was out v early at ARGC.

Mam I'm glad to hear your levels are rising well. 

Barleybelle I'm sure the ivig is working its magic. 

AFM my levels are 2211 which should satisfy me but I won't be happy til the baby's in my arms! Get a day off though


----------



## jules75

Hi Leftleg. Your HCG levels sound good to me.   Yep I'm coming down on Wednesday for bloods & my 6w scan. Really nervous as I just want everything to be ok with my little beans.   ^pray.


----------



## mamochka

Jules hi  - when was your first day of the last period. Mine was Oct 3 and i am 6 weeks on Thursday. Will try to discuss scan tomorrow. Would ideally leave it till 7w but want hubby to see something.

Annie - i am so sorry, it is as if i have got my June feelings again  

Leftleg - numbers sound impressive but i learned not to compare as everyone is so different.well done!

Sibi - how was your repeats today?

Hoping - good luck tomorrow!

Ranscomb - great first beta, definitely twins,,, how many ave you had put back?

Kerry and Winter - welcome to the magical thread!

All the stimming ladies - positive thought i n your direction

Who is on 2ww now?

AFM, was so nice not to worry about results today, constipation (sorry if TMI) is very bad as did not have any beetroot or prunes yesterday  . Hopefully the intralipids gave the "boost" to HCG and they will be flying from tomorrow.

Take care xxx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,

Jules - I might see you on wed 😉

Annie - no words, just  

Lefleg/Ranscombe - well done!!

Hoping - good luck 👍

Kerry and winter - welcome ladies!!! 

Mamo - hope you are well and had a proper relaxing day

AFM - HCG went from 378 to 607 (+61% in one day = pretty good). No intralipids today, maybe wednesday. Had my mild cramps all day, as before. Tonight having AF pain (legs mainly) but DH has checked the web and he said it's normal, apparently. This morning was quite stressful, waited for 2h for blood test and new prescription...usual stressful nightmare 😒

Baby dust to all
Xxx


----------



## MollyT

Hi Everyone! 
Sorry i've been MIA for the last while..I'm reading daily but just afraid to post coz i've had a very tough few days!
Sibi- Congrats hon. Such an amazing hcg that i'm defo thinking there's 2 on board there..Well done you! 
Ranscombe.. You too! What a hcg? You guys are making this one lucky thread!
Leftleg..Hope you're doing ok too hon? Levels looking great.
Mamochka... you too? Hope the constipation is easing.. it's the gestone
Kerry..Welcome!
Winter..Welcome...
Best of luck to all the new comers!
EJC.. Glad hysto went well & hope stims are too!
Tula..Hope the form is good with you too..
YPfling...Clexane can be a tricky little stinger but don't worry.. You get used to it & hopefully we'll all be on it for a lot longer!!
Winterberg, Hoping, Beanstalk.. Thinking of you all & hoping things are going well.
KerryAnn...Sounds like you have some fab embryos there..Best of luck with transfer...
Jules..Best of luck with your upcoming scan.. 
Annie.. I'm so sorry to read of your news.. I've been there before & it's so so hard..  
BarleyBelle..My fellow irish lass! I hope IVIG went well & hope your little follies are coming along nicely..  

AFM.. Stress levels have been sky high the last few days.. I always crumble after EC as we make lots of embryos...just not amazing ones! 13 eggs.. 11 injected & then 7 fertilised..

Had a day 4 transfer yesterday with our best ones so just hoping and praying with all my heart that this is our time.. 8 ivfs is tough...all we need is 1 lucky one but i'd be more than happy with 2 or 3! 

On the torturous 2ww now & heading back home to Dublin at the weekend...

God this is tough but i hope with all my heart that this is our time... 

    

Love & Hugs to all,
Molly x


----------



## Kerryann S

Hi Molly,

Congratulations on your transfer and i really hope you get your miracle. I just read your info on your signature and you really have been through the mill.  I hope this is your time.   

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Annie - sorry to read your HCG went down.  Do you have any frozen embryos left?

Good luck to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Molly, 
I really feel for you just starting the excruciating 2ww, hope it passes quickly for you and you're able to distract yourself a little.  

Sibi glad to hear your levels are rising well. 

Hi everyone else xx

Still obsessively symptom spotting, what worries me is that I had some strange things going on during the 2ww and since then nothing!


----------



## EJC79

Hi Molly,

Congratulations on your transfer and i really hope this is your time!!  

Im doing ok, on day 4 of stimms, seems to be going quickly!? no real symptoms other than a headache and being tired.  Ive been told Ill start the cetrotide tomorrow (forgotten what that does??) I had my bloods re-tested for NK immunes on monday, im hoping they will be nice!  Im struggling to drink 2lts of water a day and 1lt of milk! im peeing so much my DH is calling me 'Grandma' !! 

Hi Everyone else, sending you all     

EJx


----------



## Hotsy

Hi all,

I have been lurking around on this forum and just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck ....there has been a few BFP's so hoping this is a lucky thread.

Also Molly, I really hope this works for you. Rest assured you are at the best place.

X


----------



## Balibali

Hi Ladies,

I had my EC on Friday too; 7 collected, 3 fertilised and 2x2cell embryos put back today. Would be so nice to stick to the number 2!  Lovely gestone injections from today on - they almost go beyond my threshold  

Baby dust to all the ladies in the 2ww!!!!!!   

And congratulations to all of you with BFP!!!

Annie, I am so sorry for you.  

balibali


----------



## beanstalk

Hi all, 

Good luck with the 2ww Bali Bali, hope you have some good distractions over the next wee while

Hi and welcome hotsy

Ej, glad Stimms are going ok for you, certitude stops you ovulating. I find all the liquids help a foggy head!

Leftleg, hope some more symptoms pop up soon to give you piece of mind, you're doing brilliantly.

Molly, I really hope this is your turn, 8 ivfs is certainly testing, when's your otd?

Sibi, great hcg levels, hope they continue to go in that direction!

Mam, when will you have your scan?

Jules, thanks for asking about the clexane, spoke to dr. Sami, he said not to worry about it. How is everything going for you?

Hi to everyone else

I just had repeat bloods and scan today and will trigger tonight, egg collection on Thursday... Exciting and nerve wracking times ahead.

Take care everyone
Bs x


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Beanstalk - glad everything was ok with the clexane. Fab news that you triggered. Good luck for EC on Thursday. 

Balibali - congrats on being PUPO. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Welcome Hotsy. Hope you're surviving the 2ww. When's your OTD? Wishing you lots of luck. 

EJC - glad 2ww is going quickly for you.

Leftleg - please, please try not to worry. Are you in tomorrow again for bloods?

MollyT - sorry to hear you've had a rough few days but congrats on being PUPO. Keeping everything crossed for you & wishing you a safe journey home.

SIBI - fab result. Glad things are going well. Will look out for you tomorrow. Try not to stress.

Mam - I think the first day of my last period was 2nd October. Have they given you a date for your scan?

Kerryann - hope your embies are doing ok.

Hoping - how have you got on with your repeat bloods today?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I'll be in about 10.30 for bloods then waiting for my scan. I'll be wearing black/brown knee high boots & a blue coat so if you see me pop & say hello.xx


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies,

Bean - big congratulations and good luck with EC on Thursday xxx

Jules - i am having my scan on Friday. Hubby moved the flight by one week (i think he just does not want to leave me  )

Molly - well done and wish you patience for 2ww!

Balibali - welcome back and good luck with this cycle!

Annie honey - how are you? I hope you take good care of yourself and take time to heal before the new cycle. XXX

Hoping how are you doing?

Welcome Hotsy

EJ, Barley good luck with stimming

SIBI, Ranscomb, Leftleg - hope doubling is going ok!

AFM, got a call early today so hubby was able to re-arrange tickets for next week. I am thinking if we dont see anything friday we will try to go to some other clinic with nicer equipment early-mid next week. Aaaaa!

xxx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi everyone,

MollyT, best of luck on the tww and here's hoping we'll both be having Argc babies in Ireland in about nine months   

Beanstalk, congratulations on getting to trigger and the very best of luck on Thursday x

Balibali, I hope the tww flies for you x

I'm on day 10 of stimms today and have scan in morning so will have an idea then probably of how much longer I'll be stimming. The time is flying!

Hi to everyone x


----------



## mamochka

And i managed to do a gestone injection myself tonite under DH suppervision


----------



## SIBI

Well done Mamo - you are so brave!!!

Jules - see you tomorrow (I'll be there early)

Everyone else - good luck and   to you all


----------



## Hoping30

Hi everyone!

I'm ok. Hcg had gone up to 100 yesterday. I'm still very nervous about it.
No bloods today. Have to go in tomoro for bloods and if my immune result is back they will provisionally book me in for drip if needed. Fingers crossed I hope everything will be ok.

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## mamochka

oh Hoping, such good news, everything crossed for you  !!!


----------



## Hotsy

I am happy to say that it is a BFP.  

FYI my first pregnancy which was a fresh cycle, I had lots of cramping/af symptoms during my 2ww. This time (FET) I did not have any cramping at all and felt remarkably normal , so i thought it had not worked. I think it is impossible to know until you test.


----------



## Hotsy

Btw ask for the blue needles for the gestone....they are much shorter than the green ones x


----------



## Buggalugs

Congrats on all the BFP's. Sorry for all the unsuccesful cycles 😞.
I'm on my tww and dreading every day. It's torture! I pray it has worked. Good luck to you all


----------



## jules75

Congratulations Hotsy. Fantastic news.  

Buggalugs - sending you lots of baby dust. 

Hoping - great news about your HCG. Keeping everything crossed for you.   

SIBI - sorry I missed you. My train was delayed so didn't get to the clinic until after 11. Hope you got on ok today.

Mam - well done with the gestone injection. I've had to do two on my own so far and my hands shake like mad while I'm pressing the syringe plunger down!! I use the blue needles when my DP is away also as I find them them easier than the green ones. Wishing you lots of luck for Friday.

Hi to everyone else.xx

AFM - scan went well and we had one bean and saw the hb.


----------



## ypflying

hallo ladies ,, 
sorry haven't really posted in the last couple of days !! I have crashed into bed after all day at the Argc and long commute home!! 

CONGRATULATIONS to all of you with your amazing results!! 
as for me I had the trigger last night and I am on egg collection tomorrow morning!
scared and excited at the same time!! 

Anyone else having their procedure in the morning? 
I'll be there from 6.30 with DH in tow (once is parked his car!) and no make up on!!
so please come and say hallo if you are there ...

Molly thank you , I really hope too we will be on the painful clexin for long time!!
I am keeping my  finger crossed for you 

finger crossed for all of us ladies and loads of baby dust to everyone!
Pam


----------



## mamochka

hotsy - well done, congratulations! i also found FET much more peaceful experience including symptoms

jules - you must be over the moon. i am trying to distract myself as much as possible to get through to Friday 

best of luck to allxxx


----------



## SIBI

Hi Jules & Mamo,

Few questions for you BFP:

- how many days after EC do you have the first scan?

- what is the best link for BFP at ARGC? Just because I might have more questions  

Thx


----------



## mamochka

SIBI - i did FET that is why i count from 1st day of my last period --i will be 6w1d on Friday. As for the link the only one i am aware of is the one you joined on Monday and i am still afraid to join  - it looks quiet thoughxx


----------



## jules75

Thanks Mam. Distraction is definitely the best way! 

ypflying - Good luck for EC tomorrow.

SIBI - I had my first scan a week and a half after my BFP and just under four weeks after my EC. Everyone seems to be different though as two other ladies who had ec and bfp's on the same day as me are having their first scans on different days. One had hers on Monday and the other is having hers on Friday.

I think the best link for a BFP is either the BFP Early Days (up to 12 weeks) or Pregnancy & Parenting After Infertlity. I've just been too scared to post on there up to now but think I might start. You can pm me anytime with any questions and I'll try to help.xx


----------



## Tula1

Sibi on otd they put u at 4 weeks. Scan at 6 weeks. Exactly 2 weeks later and then weekly until 12 weeks xx


----------



## Tula1

Forgot - they will scan u earlier then 6 weeks if u need ivig or intralipids xx


----------



## SIBI

Thanks Tula, Jules and Mamo!!!

By the way Jules apologies - I forgot to say big concratulations for the HB  

Mamo, good luck for tomorrow  

Everyone else - lots of baby dust to you all

AFM I just woke up an hour pre alarm as I was dreaming my acupuncturist was telling me today I will have intralipids...how odd is that?? Anyway went yesterday and HCG was 1278 (+110%) but need to go back today as NK should be back and they want to retest me (?) . Starting to feel very very tired as still waking up @ silly times for pee and running around between clinic and work quite often 😴😴😴😴


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ladies,

Beanstalk, the very best of luck with your ec today x

Hoping, will be keeping everything crossed that your levels continue to rise.

Hotsy, congratulations on your bfp 

Sibi, your hcg results are brilliant, best of luck with your immune results 

I'm on day 12 of stimms today so expect I should be triggering soon


----------



## EJC79

Hi all,
I had a long day at the clinic today, I'm day 6 but they wanted me to hang around invade I needed repeats!
So I now have to take an aspirin once a day, clexane twice a day and that steriod , dexamethasone! I've no idea why I need all this? Can someone help!? Why would my blood need thinning? This is my first IVF and I've never had a pregnancy, I was ready women that have had miscarriages take these..... I'm confused! My NK assay came back ok, the high end of the range, but not over

My head is spinning from today! I just googled dexamethasone and have freaked myself out! Is it an addictive drug? Said something about weaning off it slowly?? 

Help!

Ej x


----------



## Leftleg

Wow lots happening on here!
EJC I'm on clexane, aspirin, dex as far as I know the clexane increases blood supply to the uterus and the dex is to treat immune issues but someone please correct me if I'm wrong! 

Barleybelle you must be relieved you're nearly there..

Sibi your levels look great.

Mam will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Ypflying hope your EC went well today. 

Jules so happy for you that you saw the hb!

Buggalugs I feel for you! Hope it's going ok.

Hoping hope your numbers are nice and high today.

Balibali when's your OTD hope you're staying sane. 

AFM my hcg was 5076 yesterday at 4w5d. Back in tmw, haven't heard anything about my NKs which they tested on Monday.

Xx


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg, great levels for your term - maybe a girl  

EJ - steroids treat any inflammatory and immune response which i guess they detected you have some through borderline values. In June i was not given any steroids ot intralipids as ny NK came back normal but i think when embryos were inside there was some immune attack as my progesterone was dropping rapidly. This time steroids and intralipids made the difference. I hear you as hate chemicals myself but if we came so far i believe it is worth to just listen to what they advise


----------



## Barleybelle

It's very busy on here alright!

Leftleg, what fantastic numbers, when will you have your first scan?

ECJ, I'm on the same drugs as you listed and they are fine to take, I was on steroids for my last cycle too and was weaned off them over five days, I think it's pretty standard with any steroid to do that. It's a long day waiting around.

Beanstalk, I hope your ec went well today and fingers crossed for excellent fertilisation overnight  

Well I'm triggering tonight, I've had to take two extra Cetrotide injections today as my bloods are showing that my body is trying to ovulate naturally so must go for a scan on Sat morning before ec to make sure the follicles are still there, am trying not to worry and just hope e everything will be ok   

Hi to everyone x


----------



## jules75

Barleybelle - fab news that you've triggered. Same thing happened to me & I had to take two cetrotide on my trigger day. Try not to worry, I'm sure everything will be ok. Good luck for EC on Saturday.  

Leftleg - fab levels. I'm sure they'll let you know if they want to do anything with your immunes.

EJC - I was on all of those meds too & have been fine.

Beanstalk & ypflying - hope EC went well.

Mam - good luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Jules, thanks a million for your reply, that's very reassuring, I hadn't heard of it even being a possibility before so got a bit worried when it was mentioned today at the scan.  It's great to hear someone else's experience


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi everyone, sorry I've been awol but I'm not well.  I keep being sick and can't keep much down.  Having a test with my gp tomorrow to check its not stomach acid. It might be the tablet as it causes sickness.  Just wanted to wish everyone lots of   xx


----------



## mamochka

Ladies hello,

We saw heartbeat this morning! I barely slept the night before and now feel really drunk from tiredness and happiness. 

Ultra - please get wellxxx

Need to take a nap 

XXX


----------



## misshope

Hello ladies

Mam congratulations on seeing heartbeat.

Ultrafirehope you feel better soon.

Leftleg congratulations on great hcg levels.

Afm had et today but will need to go back Sunday to have second transfer as they could not decide on a good second. Now the nervous 2ww starts.


Barleybelle good luck with ec tomorrow.


----------



## jules75

Misshope - congrats on being PUPO. Good luck for Sunday.

Mam - fab news. Congratulations.

Ultra - hope you feel better soon.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Hoping30

Well done mamomchka! So happy for you! I can imagine its a huge relief!

My hcg levels rose yesterday ( nowhere near as high as some of the levels quoted on here) argc were happy. Hcg retest tomoro. Still a very nervous time.

X


----------



## mamochka

Hoping - please don't compare numbers, every woman is unique and HCG-business is not exactly science, the main thing they are increasing and clinic is happy with the pace. Slower rising HCG are also characteristic of male fetus xxx


----------



## bethany74

Hello ladies, 

May I pop in and ask you a question please? Yesterday I had a bfp which my dh and I are feeling very happy (and grateful) for. However this time for us is a very anxious one, as we've lost 4 pregnancies before 6 weeks in the last 2 years, and I've never got through this very early bit safely, I guess because of immune issues in part  

I've just had my second blood test, 24 hours after the first, and although the hcg rose, they didn't rise as much as I was praying they would, despite them starting out high yesterday. I was expecting the clinic to say to have an intralipid, but they've sent me home and said to come back for a re-check tomorrow morning. I just plucked up the courage to go back in and ask whether they are sure things are okay, and the lady I spoke to just said to go home and see what happens tomorrow. I now feel sick with anxiety and wondering whether I should have insisted they do the intralipid (I'm terrible at being assertive with them!) Do the numbers sometimes rise unevenly over the 48/72 hours? Do you think they would have done something today if they were worried? I'd be grateful for any insight from you re: the intralipid/ivig timings in these first days for immune ladies!

Hoping, I was so glad to see that your levels rose yesterday, and I just wanted to empathise with your nervousness, it's such a nerve-wracking time    I hope you get some more excellent news today and am sending every good wish to you xx

Very best wishes to everyone cycling at the moment, with wherever you are in the process, im crossing everything for us all. Thanks  xx


----------



## Tula1

Hi Bethany. I'm sorry I've not really been in that position before but all I can say is that u have to trust ARGC will do all they can to help. No matter how much we stamp our feet they will only do what's they can. How high was your hcg? What did it rise to? 
Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## bethany74

Thank you Tula1 for replying and the good wishes, yesterday on otd it was 367 and today it was 426. You are right that I have to trust Mr T, so very hard to try to relax and not to worry about every single thing! We had 2 embies put back on day 5. 

Huge congrats to you on your bfp, so glad it sounds like all is going very smoothly, I remember reading and being happy for you when you got the funny-smelling lucky pee, you had me sniffing our bathroom each day!   xx


----------



## Tula1

Your first hcg sound fab. It only doubles every 48-72 hours so if u had it retested the next day that would explain it and maybe y they're not in a rush to do anything yet? Hopefully tomorrow it'll b about 700 ish and u can relax. 
So did u have stinky wee to? It was my first sign both times within days of et!


----------



## bethany74

Thank you for the reassurance Tula, I guess tomorrow we'll see what happens, 24 hours feels like a long time at the mo. Sadly I never did get the stinky wee, but I did have a funny taste in my mouth, I think our body chemistry can do all sorts of funny things!   x


----------



## Barleybelle

Bethany74, congratulations on your bfp, I hope you get good news tomorrow about your levels increasing, the worry never ends.

I had my ec this morning and we got four eggs so am delighted with that, so now the waiting and hoping and praying begins


----------



## mamochka

Bethany, congratulation on your BFP. Also check this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115965.0 
where people post there HCG numbers...Good luck tomorrow!xxx


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies, hope you're all well x Congratulations on the BFPs and HCG levels - I can't believe they continue to monitor you that closely even after OTD.. it's really reassuring 

I'm on all those drugs too (dex, clexane, aspirin, intralipids) - they're messing up my sleep patterns, I"m really suffering from insomnia which is so annoying! Has anyone else found that?

I spent the morning there today as I'm now on day 11 stims so needed double bloods and a scan.. they've brought my meds right down to 75 fosti tonight so am guessing they're trying to slow things down a little bit.. am hoping EC will be mid next week.. I guess they'll let me know at Monday's scan.

Do they monitor you during the 2ww or just leave you to it?? thanks girls, sending lots of luck xx wb


----------



## Kerryann S

Hello ladies, congratulations on all those BFP!

I'm just wondering what should the HCG levels be on OTD? My OTD is next Saturday, I had two blastocyst both AB's. I have no idea what the level should actually be!!

Thanks!

Kerry
X


----------



## Tula1

Kerry anything below 5 is negative and above 25 is defo a positive. In between is no mans land!!!! Think they like it to be around 100 and the higher the better. But whatever the number as long as it doubles every 48 -72 hours then great they're happy. Xx lots of luck xx


----------



## Kerryann S

Thank you Tula1...xxxx


----------



## MrsF08

Hi ladies,

Sorry to crash your thread.... I'm hoping someone can put my mind at rest....
I had ET yesterday (3 day transfer - 2 top grades), my question is around progesterone medication. They have put me on gestron 100mg (only) however during my last cycle (bfn also at Argc) I was on gestron and cyclogest. I'm concerned that gestron is only 100mg vs 400mg (twice a day) cyclogest. Is anyone else on only gestron only? Is this enough progesterone?

(Also to add on my first 3 tx I was on cyclogest (2x 400mg daily) only.)

Thanks in advance and apologies for just crashing in with a question!!

Wish you all BFP!! x


----------



## ypflying

Jules75 .. thank you EC went well 8 egg collected , 3 of which are doing very well!! Having ET toady feeling a bit nervous about it also because is done without sedation! nurse once had problem do my smear test ,, so that's probably why I feel a bit tense!

Really please for all your great results ladies it is so uplifting to know that things are going well for you! it gives hopes and it seems a good month /cycle this one!!

do you still go up there during the 2ww wait? 
I am also finding that when I do the clexane  now I get a drop of blood and it goes on for a while.. I guess this is the blood thinner but I will check with them today!

good luck to all of you ladies and loads of baby dust to all of us !!


----------



## jules75

Ypflying - don't worry about ET. I had a really bad experience at my previous clinic with my previous two ET's and it's nothing like that at ARGC. The doctors take plenty of time and are really gentle. They also leave you a for a short while after to rest before you go back upstairs which also didn't happen at my previous clinic. Wishing you lots of luck. I'm sure it will be fine.  I had a couple of repeat blood tests during the 2ww to check my progesterone.

MrsF08 - a couple of ladies who had EC on the same day as me were also only on Gestone. Don't worry they will keep an eye on your progesterone during the 2ww and will add Cyclogest if they think you need it. I think the Gestone works better as it goes straight into your muscle.xx

Kerryann - keeping everything crossed for your OTD next Saturday.   

Winterberg - as just mentioned to ypflying they will definitely keep an eye on you during the 2ww and will see you as often as they think you need it.

Barleybelle - glad EC went well. Sending your embies dividing thoughts.   

Hoping - glad numbers went up. Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Welcome Bethany. Congrats on your BFP.  

Hi Tula, Mamochka, Ranscombe & SIBI - hope your all getting on ok.

Hi to everyone else as well. Hope you're having a nice weekend.xx


----------



## mamochka

MrsF08 - i was only on gestone this time around and last time my absorption of progesterone was so bad they added 3rd ampule of gestone+4 cyclogest. I believe the fact they gave me intralipids this time allowed me to absorb better as some of the NKs attack hormones such as progesterone, HCG. I then confirmed it reading Beer's book about immune issues.


----------



## Barleybelle

Ypflying, best of luck with your ec transfer today, you're a step closer to your bfp  

Mamochka, is your dh still with you, how long more are you staying in London? You must still be so excited about seeing your little heartbeat.  

I hope all the bfp ladies are keeping well and taking it easy x

And to all on the tww, I hope the time flies until your Bfp's and lots of baby dust to everyone   

All four of our eggs fertilised, we're so thrilled and relieved, hopefully they will continue to grow  

Hi to everyone, I hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## mamochka

Barley - thanks for asking, DH is flying Wed night but... good news work has offered to transfer him back to London so he could be next to me (i know sounds suspicious coming from corporation). we'll see what it involves. anyways this news came as we were waiting for the scan on friday - and we just could not believe our double luck 
i will then get my visa as a spouse for long stay

I wish you good luck and dividing thoughts to your embies


----------



## bethany74

Hello ladies,

Thanks so much for your good wishes and information after my post yesterday, and Mamochka thank you for the link to the thread with the hcg numbers on, another thread to add to my collection of ones to check, what would we do without this site?! I'm so happy for you and your dh that you saw your little one's heartbeat, I can only imagine how wonderful that must feel, I'm thrilled for you both!

Barleybelle, I'm delighted for you that all 4 eggs fertilised, sending lots of dividing wishes to your embies and good wishes for your transfer, exciting!

Ypflying, hope your transfer of your lovely embies went well! I also get some blood from the clexane, yesterday when the nurse did my blood test I had a drip running down my arm, eek! 

Hoping30, I hope you had some more lovely news yesterday and today, numbers-wise x

Hello and very best wishes to all other ladies, I hope the 2ww/monitoring/scanning and injecting is going really well for everyone x

Hi and hugs to lovely humira thread ladies, Bean, EJ, Kerryann, HopingandPraying and NightStar, how are you doing?  

After an awful sleepless and shaky night for me and my poor dh last night, we found out that my numbers have rallied and have doubled from Friday after a wobble yesterday, so both feeling so relieved. Must have a little sleep as only fell asleep at 4 am! Starts again tomorrow I guess!  

Thank you again  and hope everyone has a good Sunday x


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies! Glad to hear you're all well - congrats on the ECs and ETs and glad you finally got some sleep last night Bethany!

I'm now day 12 stims and last night they took my stims down to 75 and tonight they've said take nothing.. am a bit concerned they've overdone it and are coasting me.. I was on 300 pretty much for the first 10 days. Has anyone else had this happen to them? I saw my E2 was at about 6000 yesterday which does seem high (15 follies).. would really like to hear that this is a) normal and b) nothing to worry about!

I've always had a total fear of OHSS so hope they don't think I'm at risk.

Anyway, in for blood and scan tomorrow so I'll speak to the doc then..  just wanted a bit of patient advice 
Lots of luck, wb xx
lots of luck, wb xx


----------



## mamochka

winter,

i had e2 of almost 13000 before going for EC and following that had mild to mod OHSS, they extracted 23 eggs. But every woman is unique - i have heard that women with e2 higher than mine were able to avoid ohss and the opposite. Please talk to the doctor tomorrow and discuss your particular situation. good luck!


----------



## mamochka

Bethany - you must be over the moon - you should also try to keep stress to the minimum!


----------



## Hoping30

Thank u mamochka, Jules and Bethany for your kind thoughts.

I am glad things have turned around for u Bethany. It's so stressful I totally understand.

Good luck for repeats tomorrow xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, lots of posts since I've been on.  Hope you are all well.  I'm still not feeling good.  Back to the clinic tomorrow am for scan, bloods and mini immunes.  Will ask the scanner about the sickness I've been experiencing x


----------



## Leftleg

Winterberg, I've been suffering with insomnia too..hopefully the doctor can put your mind at rest tomorrow about everything. 

Bethany so glad to hear your numbers are going up nicely.

Mamochka, such happy news on the hb and your DH! 

Barleybelle fantastic news on your eggs! 

Ultra sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well. 

Ypflying hope your ET went well, wishing you all the luck in the world for the 2ww  

Hi MrsF08 I'm just on gestone but was changed from cyclogest as I wasn't absorbing it so I think it's more effective. 

Kerryann sending lots of   vibes for your last week of 2ww. 

Hi to everyone else! Xx

I'm having a scan tomorrow at 5w3d and terrified. Trying to be positive but it's a fine line between getting my hopes up and preparing myself incase all is not well xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Girls,

I really need some advice please, I've got very bad thrush today, I've been having symptoms for a few days but stupidly  thought it was just irritation from all the scans etc but tonight I know it's definitely thrush.   I'll call to the Argc in morning and see what they say but do any of you know if it's safe to use any creams or such so close to transfer, I'm afraid to use anything just in case I do anything that might cause any harm, and does anyone know if it's safe to take probiotics at this stage? I can't believe I didn't pick up on it all along and I could have taken the tablets for it a few days ago  

Leftleg, best of luck with your scan tomorrow, I hope it all goes well  

Ultra, hope you feel better soon x

Hi to everyone x


----------



## mamochka

Barley,

Please consult about Canesten with the clinic and in the meantime observe anti-candida diet - no sugar, natural yogurt, and some natural fungal killers like garlic, turmeric etc (http://www.thecandidadiet.com/guide-to-antifungals/). hope it gets better - I had my first one before starting the cycle in June and since then followed anti-candida diet for a few months.xxx


----------



## MrsF08

Thank you for the advise / comments ladies. Really appreciate you putting my mind at rest. 

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Barleybelle

Thanks Mamochka, I'll talk to the clinic in the morning as I'm afraid to try anything medicine wise, but I'll start on the diet tomorrow and see if I can clear it up naturally. It's great news about your dh's job, I hope it all works out for you


----------



## winterberg

Morning all 
Just seen the doc - e2 now 10,000 but he seems to think this is ok.. Thanks for your advice Mamochka x  really hope I don't get ohss.. Am guzzling water!
Left leg, good luck today honey x hope you get the best news ever xx
Is anyone around now for a cuppa? I'm done but have to hang around for a couple of hours for second bloods.. X wb


----------



## EJC79

Hey Winter... I've been in for blood and scans this morning, do they tell you then if you defo need repeats? I'm always told to wait, it's been a nightmare as I'm hanging around until about 1pm! 
I'd have had a cuppa, I'm already in pret now, but nipping to the bank to sort some accounts out. My E2 was 4200 yesterday (I'm day 10 stimms today) is that normal? I've no idea? He said my largest folly was 15mm today, does that sound ok? Sorry, my first ever IVF and these two things are new to me! 
Have you had any symptoms? I've been feeling a bit bloated down below, not sure if that's ovaries or just drinking so much! I'm really struggling with that, don't think I'm drinking as much as I should?!?
x


----------



## winterberg

Hi ejc! Maybe tomorrow 
I've only had second bloods since sat (day 11) but everyone is different I guess!
Your follie size sounds great - I'm confused by e2 numbers - some forums say they are about 200-600 per mature egg by EC but that definitely puts mine too high.. Bizarre! I'm really impressed that you're doing your  first cycle at argc - it's so much more full on than most clinics! But clearly worth it for the results! Sounds like all is well with you, good luck and maybe see you tomorrow  x


----------



## EJC79

Yes sure.... Look out for me, I'm always in a bright pink jacket.
DH and I did a lot of research once we knew this was the route we had to take, so many people that failed elsewhere had gone to ARGC we thought we should go with them, at least then if it fails I will know I've tried the best, I think of I went elsewhere and it failed I'd end up doing a cycle here too, so all on all it would cost more money, if that make sense!..... It is very intense though, I struggle with the admin side of things there, they have miss placed my file twice now and forgotten about me! And I don't get much info.... I get more help and understanding from here! The nurses there are lovely though, and I really like one guy that does the scan (he did mine this morning) he never makes me feel like I've got to get out as quick as possible! I'm having a bit of an emotional day with it all today, not sure if it's because I'm so tired from early starts, the drugs or what?? 
I'm going to have an afternoon nap as soon as I get back today! 
You must be nearly ready to trigger?!?
Oh and yes I just googled E2 and same as you.... Found somewhere else saying its 1000 for each mature follicle? 
x


----------



## CaliCECH

Hello ladies I am hoping I can join your thread! I've been on the humira/intralipids thread for quite some time as I had to have two rounds of humira since my monitoring cycle way back in July.  I finally started my cycle this month and am now on day 12 of stimms.  They said I had (very) mild OHSS on Saturday so no fostimon/merinol since Friday for me, and they've told me to have at least 3L of water per day! Since I've been doing that, I actually feel fine and  have no other symptoms so they've said it's all absolutely fine.  Got lots of follicles (but a lot more on one side than the other - Mr R said this is because of my age and that one ovary starts to compensate for the other!!) and my oestridial (is that the E2 you're mentioning?) seem quite high but can't remember the figures like you guys have!  I am waiting for my repeat bloods call but they've not said whether I'll need a scan today or not so I'm not sure if I will trigger today or perhaps tomorrow - who knows?!

Congratulations to all the (many!) BFPs on here - it is really fabulous news for you and sending lots of positive vibes to you and to everyone on this thread.

If anyone wants to say hello, I'm always wearing a black fitted coat with silver buttons and a blue or pink scarf.  

x


----------



## MollyT

Hi Ladies! 

Calicech/EJC79/Winterberg....Wow... You ladies are all in and around the same stage as each other... Wishing you all the best for trigger & EC...Can't be that long away now! 

BarleyBelle...Sorry to hear about the thrush.. Hope it clears up hon.. Great news on your embryos though..Hoping your good run continues chick !  

Leftleg...Thinking of you today on scan day..really hope it's a great day for you  

YPfling..Hope ET went well & that you've a keeper or 2 on board! Hope the 2 ww flies

KerryAnn..Like you..Just into week 2 of the 2ww...Hope you're holding up ok! 

Ultra..Sorry to hear you're not feeling well...Hope you feel better soon... 

Bethany & Hoping.. Hope those numbers are going up nicely... It's such a very worrying & stressful time esp when things aren't textbook so i'm really rooting for you both  

Mamochka...How utterly wonderful to get to that heartbeat stage.. You must be so chuffed..Well Done hon  

Everyone else at all the various stages..Hope you're keeping well..Hope stim ladies are doing well...

All those with BFPs hope the daily news is good & things are looking promising...

Anyone having a rough & tough time of it ..... 

AFM... I'm back home in Ireland.. Sailed & railed home Sat & had a wonderful sleep in my own bed! 

Came back to work today & i really feel the distraction can only be a good thing... 

Friday is OTD & i'm so so scared... 

Really hoping it's our turn!    

x


----------



## Leftleg

Welcome Calicech!

Molly, will be thinking of you on Friday, hang in there!  

Hi to everyone else  

My scan (5w3d) showed a black blob, all I was hoping for really, no hb which I hope is ok at this stage, Jules, Mam when did you see your hb?..xx


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg,

I went in for a scan thinking i was 6w1d but doctor adjusted me to 6w3d based on the size of LO - that is when we saw heartbeat. Was it just one blob? Are they thinking to give you intralipids? When is yr next scan?xxx


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Mam they gave me ivig today, had it less than 3 weeks ago so kind of breaking the bank but I'll do whatever they say!  They saw a gestational and yolk sac, is this what you saw at this stage? Xx


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg,

Check this chart out  - i think you are spot on for 5w3d  

Molly - thinking of you, good luck for Fri!  

Barley - hope clinic gave definitive advice  and all 4 are progressing

Bean - how are you?

Jules - do you want to move to BFP thread provided we still check on our buddies  here?

SIBI, Ranscom, Hoping, Bethany, Tula - hope you are doing well!!!

AFM, enjoying quiet week before next scan at 7w3d on Friday. Nausea started last night, was manically searching through cupboards for salty snacks but only found 6m old pistachios  Have to stock up tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg this one:

http://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## Leftleg

Thanks for the link that's great. Looks like I'm ok scan wise but wondering why I'm 24,000 with only one sac.   I thought there was maybe a correlation between the hcg level and when you should see the hb but doesn't seem to work with me. 

EJC I found stimming really tiring, are you still working? When are you triggering?

Winterberg keep downing the water! I think it really does work.

Too scared to go on the BFP thread..Sibi, Ranscombe are you on there yet??..!xx


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg, the only correlation i found on the web is that high HCG numbers could be characteristic of female fetuses  - so i convinced myself i am having a boy


----------



## Leftleg

Ok then..I'm having a girl!


----------



## jules75

Mam - I think we probably should move but still feel a bit nervous too. Don't know why.  . 

Leftleg - I was 5w 6d. Before I had the scan they keep saying it was very early and we may not see a hb so don't worry. My friend also had her first scan at 5w3d and didn't see one & went back two days later & then saw it. When's your next scan?

MollyT - keeping everything crossed for your OTD on Friday.  

Welcome CaliCECH. Hope you got your call.

EJC - your follicle sizes sound good to me. Not long now!!

Winterberg - glad doc said everything was ok with your E2

Ultra - how did you get on today?

Bethany - glad your numbers are going up.

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Left - levels and seeing hb vary from woman to woman.  Keep us posted.

Jules - all went well thanks.  Lining is 7mm.  Back in Thurs for scan and bloods.  Dr Sami thinks transfer will be next week all being well.  Hope is is good on your end...

.. and to everyone else too x


----------



## ypflying

hi ladies ,sorry haven't really been on line much in the las couple of days...so many new posts!!
welcome to the new ladies!!
Well done for all your positive results to all the ladies that got to bfp!!

Jules 75 ... hope you're keeping well, thank you as usual for your support and advice!! sometimes is hard when you have never done this before like me and is all new ..

Barleybelle .. glad your eggs are doing well..when is going to be your ET? lots of positive vibes for your little embryos !! 

Bethany74 .. hope your levels keep rising I am keeping my fingers crossed for you !!

Leftleg...your scan sound like is really good ...really pleased for you !!

Molly T ...glad your journey back to Ireland went well...good luck for your otd on Friday !! 

AFM...I went for a blood test Sunday morning before ET then I was asked to go to the other clinic building...(never knew there was another one!!) where embryologist told us that 3eggs where top grade  !! and then surprise of all she told us that Mr T himself was going to do the transfer!! he was really nice and I felt quite comfortable during the procedure !! 2embrio were put back now I am on aspirin, another tablet I can't remember the name.. two injection of clexane and 1 injection (two doses) of gestone !! DH is doing the gestone injection..not feeling to confident when I will have to do it on my own!!  
first blood test scheduled for tomorrow and the important one on the 29th....so hoping it will be ok...

good luck to all of us and loads of baby dust..and thank you all for always be here for one another it is a great support ...
sweet baby dreams to everybody...


----------



## Barleybelle

Ypflying, congratulations on your transfer, that's a great result, I hope the tww flies for you, and will be keeping everything crossed for your bfp  

Ultra, it's great you are well on the way, your transfer won't be long now x

Mamochka, the clinic confirmed I could take a diflucan tablet so got that today but no cream or pessaries, have been eating garlic, natural yoghurt and other alkali foods all day too, and took some probiotics, and I do feel a bit better this evening, hopefully it is clearing up. Thanks again for your help and advice.

MollyT, glad you are home safely, I really hope you'll be announcing the first Irish bfp on this thread in a few days  

My four little embryos were doing well this morning thank God, there's a possibility we'll have transfer tomorrow but won't know until the morning, excited and nervous x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## EJC79

Hi all,
Well I'm on for just bloods this morning (I'm day 11) I'm really hoping to trigger soon?! I did ask him at my scan tyesterday and he couldn't give me any indication when?! 
I have got a sore throat this morning and feel a little achy!? I hope I'm not getting a cold! Will that cause a problem?? 
I'm exhausted from all this travel in and out of London at the crack of dawn each day! I'm going to get my GP to sign me off for a few days hopefully? I'm suppose to be working this week but just can't face it! 
Pleased to hear everyone else is doing ok, this is such a positive thread xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

EJC - I remember feeling like that as they stimmed me longer than the other women on my cycle thread.  The end is in sight!
Barley - glad your 4 embies are doing well.  Have you decided on how many you will be putting back?
Ypf - congrats on being PUPO.  Did they freeze your other embie?

x


----------



## Leftleg

Hi everyone,

EJC hope you get your trigger instructions soon, all the travelling and testing is exhausting I know.

Barleybelle hope your transfer goes really smoothly.

Ypflying amazing you had Mr T! I still haven't even seen him!   for your 2ww.

Ultra glad things are progressing well. 

AFM I'm in again Thursday, I don't know why they want to scan me again before I'm even 6w when they've just told me my bloods and scan were fine, makes me think they can't be. 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg - how did you calculate your term? I was adjusted for two days. If you were FET then it works like this - (ET - age of your blast (5 or 6 days) - 14 days). Maybe you are 6w on Thursday. Let me know


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Mam, I had a 5 day blast (FET) put in and on my OTD 10 days later they said I was 4 weeks, does that sound right? On Thursday that will make me 5w6d. I guess they're looking for the hb but as the doctor said to me 'you seem stressed but everything's fine' I don't see why they're looking again so soon. I went through this in the summer when they scanned me every three days (so stressful!) until they saw the hb but it disappeared a few days later. I'm finding it very hard to stay positive  

Sorry for the depressing post x


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg, please try to stay positive or at least neutral (easier said i know). Maybe they are just cautious because of your high levels that's it. I also had a bit of drama at 5w3d before they gave me intralipids + wanted to put me on antibiotics without even understanding the full picture or i rather say the full picture fell through the cracks of their inattentiveness to detail.
I wish i could give you a real hug


----------



## ypflying

Barleybelle..thank you! have you found out when you're having your ET? good luck ..  for you ..

Ultrafirebug.. thanks ..still not heard from them about freezing the third one!! my DH was checking Argc website ..is it really around £2000 to freeze an egg??!

Left leg.. I know it was a maxing to have Mr T .. I wasn't sure he was real until I met him!!!   how are you doing?! 

Just a quick question ladies.. is any of you on Prednisolone tablet ?? I am taking x2 five mg tablet everyday ..just read the leaflet and is quite "scary" ...so just wondering if anyone else is on it and if you're having any side effects!
Also some of you talk about the gestone quantity I am doing one injection of two little glass bottle! 

left leg ..I don't know what is like as I haven't been there...but it must be hard ..try to stay positive ...that's all you can do ...I am listening to the zita west relaxation cd's and I am finding it helpful when I feel stressed !!    and positive vibes to you!!


----------



## mamochka

YPflying - i think pretty much everyone is on prednisolone or dexamethasone . I decided i will not read any leaflets for any of the med as for me being a complete naturopath it will be mind-blowing, I am just focusing on the final goal..


----------



## ultrafirebug

Left - They will be scanning you regulary until they see a heartbeat.  After that they will review how frequent they will scan you.

YPF - Think the 2k is for freezing eggs not embryos.  To freeze my embryos including the 1st year storage was £575.  Its the same cost regardless if its one embryo or more.

x


----------



## Kerryann S

Hello everyone,

I also paid £575 and that was for four embryos.

Leftleg, it know it's hard and probably easy for me to say as I've not been lucky to get a BFP yet but try and relax, stay positive as you are in very good hands.   

Just a quick question for you ladies who have already have their HCG bloods - what time do you have to be at the blood clinic, my OTD is Saturday morning and I'm dreading it? Do you have to wait around for the results?

Thanks!
x


----------



## EJC79

Ypflying... I'm on dexamethasone (2x 500 a day) all ARGC told me was that I needed to take it and its a steroid, I'm still not sure why I'm needing to take it? I googled it and scared myself of course with all the side effects etc etc! I really hate taking all these pills....  

Leftleg.... Sending you a virtual  !!  Sometimes the worry seems never ending doesn't it! I struggle with their lack of information and then me not having a real understanding what and why they are doing things, they almost make me feel bad when I try to ask, as if I'm questioning their method! Really, I just want to know so I don't have to go home and start googling my answers and stressing out! So I imagine everything is fine! And you'll be telling me this (hopefully ) in a few weeks!

I had to go back for repeat bloods today! Typical, I went home (I'm just over an hr away) so of course, Sod's law! I was hoping to have a sleep as I'm feeling knackered plus think I'm getting a cold now!   They re tested my oestrodiol, why would that be?  I'm sure it was done in the morning too?

Anyway, I'm home now and have to walk the dog, all I feel like doing is putting my PJ's on and eating a shepherds pie or something! 
xx


----------



## jjulie

Hey ladies, sorry for crashing your cycling thread.  I am currently posting in the Nov/Dec cycling thread. Not sure if anyone on here is waiting to cycle or everyone is cycling already but thought I would try here too.
Dh and me are doing our first cycle with ARGC and have overestimated how much time we need to be in London as we are doing a Natural cycle.
We have rented a flat for three weeks but in reality only need it for two. The rental company have agreed that if we find someone who would like the third week they have no problem transferring to them but can't refund as it's such short notice which is fair enough.
The flat is also available after the week so if anyone needs longer it is still available.
We are anticipating not needing it beyond 29th November although in reality that is more than we need as they say we will probably trigger tomorrow. So we have from 29th November (although this is negotiable) to 6th December free plus further time that would need to be arranged with the agency directly.
It is a lovely flat on Gloucester Place so within 15 minute walk to ARGC with lots of shops nearby and just round the corner from Baker Street tube station. 
It is a serviced flat (new towels and cleaned twice a week and new sheets once a week) with aircon/central heating. There is a double bed and a sofa bed so can sleep four. It has a full kitchen to include oven, hobs, fridge, freezer, washer/dryer, dishwasher, microwave, kitchen table for two plus all the normal stuff. There is a living room tv and one in the bedroom too each with their own Sky+ HD and DVD player, a telephone, ironing board and bathroom which has a shower (seriously good one too!). The building has a small gym that is shared with the other 3 flats and has CCTV outside each flat door too.
If anyone is interested please contact me.
Thanks loads
Here is the link to the place http://www.162gloucesterplace.com/index.php/interior-central-london-apartments.html


----------



## ypflying

mamochka .. thank you, I know I should not look at the contraindications !! however I was a bit worried as it say to tell them if you have glaucoma in the family which my father has ! told them and they called me back and reassure me is fine with those small doses !! but I am like you I try not to think what goes in the body most of the time!!  

ultrafirebug..and Kerryanns..  DH has checked again and yes it is £575.. for the embrio! although I am still waiting for Argc to call us and tell us if the embrio is good enough for freezing!!

Ejc79..  I am confused too on why we take some of this stuff but if the result is a baby...then I trust Mr T !!  

Argc also called me with the result of my day 2 after transfer blood test, thy we're checking the progesterone..the level is 510 !!  doesn't mean a lot to me but they are happy with it and they are keeping on the same meds !! I now will have to go again on the blood test day for the pregnancy one !! 

leftleg.. how you are doing? sending you   !


----------



## Tabi

Hi Ladies, sorry to just ask a question - I have just found this thread and will catch up later I hope! They haven't given me my instructions for today (I'm on day 7 of stimms) and had 2 blood tests today. Can anyone msg me a number I can ring if they don't call soon?

Thanks and all the luck in the world to you all, hope to get to know some of yo in the next few weeks
Tabi x


----------



## Leftleg

Thanks everyone for your support  

Ypflying that's a good level for progesterone are you on gestone?

EJC be kind to yourself, I'm always in my pjs early nowadays! 

Kerryann bloods on sat are 830-1030 but I'd go early as in the summer I got my call in only an hour. This time round I waited over 4 so there's no knowing, you'll have to go back in if it's positive.

Mamochka sorry to hear you had dramas too. Do you think my high levels are a cause for concern? 

I've slept loads today, trying hard to remain nice and calm  

 to everyone going through treatment, 2ww and beyond! It's tough! Xxx


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Tabi,

Emergency number is 07528 046167 but they can call up to 8pm x


----------



## Tabi

Thank you for your quick reply left leg - I hate to phone it so will wait a while in case!!

And I have read far enough back to see congratulations are in order - yay!!! sticky vibes to you.

X


----------



## Hoping30

Hi All
So I have had a worrying few days. Hcg rising slower than it expected.
Had ivig today! Absolutely shattered been at argc since 7am. Had a scan, saw a sac but I'm only 5w 1day. 
Hope things improve!


----------



## EJC79

Tabi , did you get your call, they only called me at 6pm, I'm on day 11 and this was the first time I'd had to go back for repeats , I remembered to ask and she said can be as late as 7.30-8pm

Hoping, you must be exhausted!  Pour yourself a nice glass of water!  And relax   
xx


----------



## Tabi

Thanks EJC yes they rang thanks for asking - I had to take the large £250 3mg of cetracide as my LH is high - hope this isn't a bad a sign!!

Hoping I probably saw you there as I had intralipids this afternoon - hope the hcg rises nicely at your next test - sleep well tonight

X


----------



## ypflying

leftleg .. yes I am on gestone injection, DH is doing it for me but I am dreading if I will have to do it myself 

hope you're feeling ok, keep faith we're all   for you and keeping everything cross ..


----------



## Leftleg

Hoping, sorry you're going through a stressful time, when's your next scan?

Ypflying don't worry about doing the gestone I've always done it myself; too wussy to sit and wait for the stab! I find it easiest lying on my side so I can rest my arm as sometimes it shakes from trying to push down the plunger, that's the hardest part!


----------



## ypflying

leftleg .. yep I notice that the liquid is so thick is so hard to even get the air out!! I now push the syringe up and down few times before using it so it gets a bit loose and easier to push it!


----------



## Leftleg

I warm the vials in my bra


----------



## mamochka

Hoping - is it slower than 72 hours doubling? Are you past 1200 - then it should further slow down to72-96 hours. I found it so stressful that they wrote down on the first page the ideal doubling time of 48 hours however as we know it is not the case. And then they hold you against those "ideal" numbers (as Dr Zarah put it) and create more stress. They are just putting you through the mill of early days - I was there, Leftleg was there...I really do wish you are out of the woods in few day  

Leftleg - as i wrote above they stick to "ideal" numbers - and either way might present a concern to them i guess. Do you jab in the upper bun, do you use different sides - i would imagine lying on the right side could be problematic to give a shot with left hand 

YPF - 510 sounds like a very strong number means you have very good absorption of gestone 

Kerryann - you have to wait around as if it is a positive they send you for the second set of bloods - immunes and FBC i think

Jules - when is your next scan?


AFM, i am now living with light nausea and cravings for savoury stuff (and bloating of course). Sweet taste is completely out of the window. I was cooking chicken soup today and just inhaling the vapours i immediately felt better  not to mention after eating 2 plates of it -yum! Just have to last until Friday


xxx


----------



## Leftleg

Mamochka I saw on my file their 'ideal' numbers. Last time mine were too slow this time too fast!  
I jab in the upper quadrant, as they say, but the doctor looked yesterday and I have lots of scar tissue from the summer so he's put target marks on my bum! His ones are much lower than I would have dared but I'm out of space. I find it more tricky on my left but I do alternate.


----------



## mamochka

Well i dread tomorrow as DH is leaving i will have to give myself the gestone shots - last two times when i was aspirating there was blood in the syringe and we have to throw away the entire thing, although Dr said we could re-use but very-very quickly. 
Good luck with your scan on Thu!!!xx


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Wow a lot to catch up on!!

Mam - when will your DH be back? Are you getting bloods done again as well as a scan on Friday? I'm having my scan on Thursday night. Eek! Think if things go ok on Thursday I'll start posting on the other thread too.

Leftleg - I warm the vials in my bra too!   I know it's hard but try & relax. Sending you big hugs.  

ypflying - 510 is a great level. I'm doing the Zita West cd's every night too & they send me to sleep every time. 

Welcome Tabi. Glad they called. Good luck for the rest if stimms.

EJC - hope you're having a nice chill now after walking the dog.

Hoping - sorry to hear you've had a worrying few days. Hope you're resting up now. Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Kerryann - you don't have to wait around after you've done your bloods on OTD. They'll call you with the result. Sending you lots of babydust. 

Ultra - glad everything is going well. Hope scan goes well on Thursday.

Barleybelle - how are you getting on?

Hope everyone else is ok.xxx


----------



## mamochka

Jules - yep bloods and scan, aaaa! DH will be back by maybe second decade of December, i feel a bit scared - pregnant, alone, not in my hometown - count on you girlies!!!


----------



## jules75

Don't be scared Mam. We'll all be here for you. Wish I was a bit nearer so we could meet up. Good luck for your scan on Friday. Keep me posted with how you get on & pm me anytime you want a chat.  Xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you everyone for your well wishes!

Sorry no personals tonight as am on the countdown to EC tomorrow! Have to be there at 6.30 for the EC at 7.30. Feeling a mixture of nervous and excited! Those of you who've been through this, should I expect to just feel groggy for the rest of the day or the next day too?

Keeping my fingers crossed and sending lots of positive vibes to all of you either in the 2ww or monitoring hcg levels. Hi to everyone.

x


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies, sounds like it's been busy for everyone - glad you're all doing well and keeping those chins up 
It's so lovely to see people having BFPs... I like this thread - it's easier to be a part of something a bit smaller than the usual cycle buddies  

I have had such a lovely med-free day today.. I triggered last night so got to have a lie in this morning and no injections... really felt like I needed it after the last two weeks of daily clinic trips! I was there from 7.30 until 3pm yesterday and exhausted by the time I got home so was hugely happy when the trigger call came through!

Now just a bit nervous, and very excited.. I don't remember feeling excitement before - only nerves so I'm actually really happy and hope I can get some sleep as have to be there at 6.30am tomorrow. If anyone else is there that early, it would be nice to say hello  I have no idea what I'll be wearing other than the fetching gown, smurf feet and shower cap but my name's fiona so come say hello if they call my name! x

Now for bed with a bit of Zita West which always knocks me out before she even starts counting backwards!
Sending you all a big hug and a well done and a keep happy  xx thinking of you all xx


----------



## winterberg

*Calicech!* See you there honey! x


----------



## mamochka

Jules - thanks so much for the words of support really touched


----------



## jules75

Good luck for tomorrow Winterberg & CaliCECH. I felt sleepy for the rest of the day after my EC but was fine the day after. Hope all goes well.xx


----------



## ypflying

calicech and winterberg ... good luck for today...I felt ok after just a bit tired in the afternoon ...but surely less bloated!

mamochka ..sorry your DH is away now   I guess you're staying in London at the moment..I live about an hour away but you're always welcome to visit me in the countryside!! or I am happy to meet up when I will be back for more test....surely there will be more !! at the Argc ...you are very brave and strong ! pm if you just want to chat on the phone and I will send you my number


----------



## Barleybelle

Hoping, I hope you're doing ok and your numbers are increasing, the worry never ends does it, I really hope it all settles down and your numbers continue to rise  

Caliech and winterberg, I hope your egg collections went ok and the very best of luck for great news tomorrow.

Mamochka, I hope you're doing ok pet, it will be hard being without your dh, I hope the time passes quickly for you until he's back again  

Ypflying, that's a great progesterone result, and now you can relax!!! for the rest of the tww   when is your otd?

Hi to everyone, sorry for the lack of personals but Im on my phone as the wifi is gone in our apartment since yesterday morning so am typing this on a very small screen. I had my embryo transfer yesterday so am thrilled to be at this stage, my otd is 1st December, please God we will get the best early Christmas present ever    I had my first gestone injection last night and if wasn't nearly as bad as I expected, another hurdle crossed! 

I'm thinking of you all


----------



## MollyT

Morning Everyone! 

Calicech & Winterberg...Thinking of you both this morn.. Hope EC goes very well for both of you... 
Take it easy after & make sure you've somebody to look after & spoil you! Keep us posted.

Jules75..Good Luck with your scan 2mor hon....Hope it's a fab day for you!

Mamochka..  hon... Hope you cope ok for the next few weeks without your Hubbie..Tough times but maybe use it to just stay nice & relaxed & not do anything too stressful at all.

Leftleg.. You poor pet.. The constant monitoring is so so stressful...Esp when they don't change your drugs or anything... Sometimes you really feel like what's the point of it all... when all it does is stress you out.. Here's hoping all is good at the next scan hon  

Hoping.. Thinking of you lots too hon...  I really hope the IVIG made a difference to you & that your levels start behaving now! Hugs hon xx 

Tabi.. Stressful day for you yest with them leaving it so late to call you.. It's so hard not to worry but hope today they're a bit more punctual! 

Ypfling.. Hope you're doing ok too hon 

KerryAnn... You & me getting close to OTD.. How are you feeling? Will you test early? I think i'm too scared to!! Maybe a pee stick the morning of bloods but not any earlier i don't think! So scared!! Yikes!

Ultra...Thinking of you too hon.. Hope you're doing ok

EJC79... Getting close to trigger now hon.. Hope you're feeling ok...

BarleyBelle... How are you hon!? I know your news so hope you're nice chilled after ET yesterday...Take it easy for the next few days! Well Done on your 1st gestone too!!  

Everyone else at all the various stages... Hope you're all doing ok... 

AFM.. Nearly there... Friday is OTD!!


----------



## winterberg

Hi lovelies,
Hope you're all ok this morning x
Mamochka, sending you a special hug for being so strong x
Molly, thinking of you - the last couple of days are the hardest!

Calcech, sorry I missed you - was first in this morning so not much time for chatting! 
All went well - we got 10 eggs which I'm chuffed about 
Am now wiped out so heading for a siesta but just wanted go say hi and send you all a big hug xxx


----------



## Kerryann S

Hello all,

Molly, when is your OTD? How you feeling?  I feel like AF is coming I've got cramps, miserable and just really negative at the moment.  I'm annoying myself so god knows how my DH feels.  We've decided not to pee on stick, well DH has decided, he says we should do as we are told   . To be honest i would but I'm also scared because I'm pretty sure my journey will be over.   

Winterberg, congratulations on your 10 eggs.  ARGC managed to get more eggs than my last clinic and for the first 4 blast embryos frozen - i've never had any embryos frozen before. I hope you have the same luck.

Thanks to all the ladies that answered me regarding awaiting around for after HCG. I'm dreading it.

Hello to everyone else.
x


----------



## jules75

Just wanted to pop on with a quick message for Kerryann. I know it's hard but try not to feel down. I had cramps before my OTD & was also convinced it hadn't worked & got a BFP so don't give up. Big hugs 

Will do personals later.xx


----------



## Balibali

Hello Kerynn and Molly,
I feel exactly the same like you... I have cramps and all typical AF symptoms. With them the wait becomes even less bearable... So so nervous...
I dont know how to distract myself (except some work from home). Sport is not really allowed, I dont want to see any people but I also can't stand my flat anymore  What do you do I wish the days fly. 

But like Jules - last time (even if it last only a some days) I got a BFP with the same feelings. So have faith!!!
 
Good luck for everybody!


----------



## Kerryann S

Thanks Jules, that gives me so hope. It's hard to get out of feeling so down when you are so close the OTD.  thank you i really appreciate your message   

Balibali, I've come back to work for this week to try and take my mind of it and to be honest I'm finding it hard to concentrate. One of my admin girls told me she is 13 weeks pregnant today. She got married in August and fell pregnant on her honeymoon... Some people don't know how lucky they are. x

Sorry to be so miserable ladies. 
xx


----------



## Balibali

Kerryann - so true...


----------



## EJC79

Hi all, well I had a second scan today, he said it's to help decide on trigger time! My largest follie is 21 , my left side are quite a bit smaller I think, seems my right side is best, he said I have about 8 on that side .... Im hoping tonight is the night.... I'm sick of injections, only it sounds from others that there's always something that needs injecting!?

Good luck for Friday Molly! 

x


----------



## Hoping30

Hi all

My hcg still rising but even slower today. This is obviously very worrying as we don't know what's gonna happen. Going for bloods on Friday.

My numbers so far 63, 100, 257, 610, 930, 1104 + IVIG, today 1185


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hoping - some ladies can have low levels that are not doubling/increasing and the pregnancy can be ok.  Sometimes it mean's that it is not so, which happened in my case.  It's 50/50.  Really hope it ends well for you xx


----------



## mamochka

Hoping, i am not trying to sugar-coat but, i found that after they gave me intralipids the hcg levels slowed down and then skyrocketed, so hang in there! when is your 6w?

Ladies, so lovely for you to support me    - just waved good bye to my DH. He is promising to come back December 9, but then we never know...

Jules, do you feel nauseous at all - it is killing me - i maybe have 2-3 hours during the day nausea-free and that is when i try to do things including cooking. Good luck with your scan tomorrow morning, pity we dont have it on the same day.

Ladies after EC - sending dividing thoughts your way 

Molly, Kerry, Bali - praying for you!  

Bean  how are you?

Sibi, Ranscomb - i hope you are doing great ladies!

Two more sleeps until my scan.

xxx


----------



## beanstalk

Hi ladies, 
So sorry for my lack of posts, just trying to be normal and not obsessed all the time- it hasn't worked!

Mam, sorry to hear that dh has gone, you are one strong woman for doing this on your own, hurrah! Hope the nausea gets easier, ginger's meant to be good.

Hoping, really have my fingers crossed for you, it's so hard not to worry, but those figures are still rising so stay positive

Ej, hope you get to trigger soon, I know what you mean about getting fed up with the injections, sounds like it won't be long

Kerryann, totally feel the same about those immediate pregnancies, it's a real kick in the teeth, but just believe you will get there. When's your otd?

Well done winter for getting 10 eggs- amazing, good luck for fertilisation

Molly, fingers crossed for Friday, so nerve wracking!

Barley, well done for et, I'm so chuffed for you, hope that you get to go home soon!  The gestone isn't as bad as it looks is it?!

Yp, hope the 2ww is ok for you, it's so hard not to symptom check all the time!

Cali, good luck for tomorrow

Leftleg, sounds like your bum has had a battering! Those injections leave brutal marks, hope you're doing well

Jules, how you doing? I'm so glad you bfp ladies haven't moved, it's great to hear your progress!

I'm well into my 2ww and enjoying it really. Ignorance is bliss! I had only a few eggs collected and only one fertilised so just have one embryo on board, but really trying to stay positive that this one is the one.  It was a 5 cell at 2 day transfer, which the embryologist said was good, so here's hoping it's bedding in nicely now.

Hi to anyone I've missed, hoping you are all keeping cosy.
Bs xxx


----------



## Hoping30

Thanks everyone I appreciate the comments. I will let u know my result on Friday x


----------



## EJC79

Hi! Well I triggered tonight.. Day off tomorrow, no injections! So excited/nervous.... After EC do you have to have the usual morning bloods? Or does that stop now, until after ET? 
x


----------



## ultrafirebug

EJC - I didn't have bloods after EC till OTD.  I came in for transfer and they didn't take any bloods.  I did not come back after that till OTD.  Good luck x


----------



## jjulie

Ooh I am in for egg collection on friday so see you then ejc79 xx


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

EJC - wishing you lots of luck for EC. My brain is mush tonight but I don't think I had bloods until after a day or so after ET.

Jjulie - good luck for EC also. 

Hoping - keeping everything crossed for you & sending big hugs.    

Beanstalk - glad your 2ww is going ok. How long until OTD?

Mam - hope the nausea settles down soon. I felt a bit sick for the first time this morning but mainly just feel tired more than anything. Good luck for Friday.

Kerryann - hope your feeling a bit better. 

Balibali & MollyT - sending you lots of babydust. 

Well done Winterberg. Hope your having a good rest.

Barleybelle - congrats on being PUPO. Glad your gestone injection went ok.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.xx


----------



## ypflying

hi barleybelle .. everything seems to be ticking along OTD is Friday next week...so just couple of days before you...so hope we have a wonderful Xmas !!

MollyT ... good luck on Friday I am keeping everything crossed for you .. I am ok but sometimes is difficult not to think about what is going on inside me!

beanstalk ... I feel like you..ignorance is bliss and I try not to read into all the symptoms or signs although I feel like boobs are sore at the moment although is probably all the hours I am resting lying down on the sofa!!!

hoping...hopefully your levels will keep rising  

AFM...found out today that our third embrio didn't make it to blastocyst so it was not good to be frozen  
we now have to relay on the two they have put back in! so we're hoping our little embs are growing stronger..
also I guess my immune level are ok as I have not had any drips.... i did the test the second day of stimulation?!
good luck to everyone


----------



## EJC79

Hi Jjulie.... What time have they told you to be in on Friday?  I'm starting to feel nervous now! 
When they called last night I was told to drink two large glasses of water before bed then get up at 2am and have another 2..... I hate drinking water! I managed one glass, but it woke me up so I had trouble getting back to sleep, I also was up and down to the loo!! Hence I'm now knackered!! I have to drink 4 liters of water today!?!  Crumbs!
Can anyone explain the EC process to me? How long does it take? Will DH have to do his sample first thing? Just want to find out how long he has to hang around for and how long I'll be in for?..... Do you feel any pain after?? ....
xx


----------



## mamochka

EJ, dont worry - we all went through EC, so you will too. The action in the theater itself is probably 15-20m per person, it is the preparation and rest afterwards that takes time. Say if you were called for 6.30-7 you will be free by 10am. Your DH will be called from the waiting room to give his sample - i dont know how timing works for them. My DH was waiting for me then to take me home as you need an escort. Just keep drinking this water!


----------



## EJC79

Thanks manochka,  Do you know why we have to drink so much water??


----------



## mamochka

to avoid possibility of OHSS i think


----------



## ypflying

EJ,,you shouldn't worry. It wasen't too bad and I felt quite ok once I came around , especially after a cup of tea and a biscuit! 
my DH was there with me on the day so not sure when he actually did his sample I believe they call them.

I also had to drink a pint of water before going to sleep and then another one at 3 am , it is quite annoying and you surely don't have a great rest! so I then took it easy and had a nap during the day!
I believe all this water is to help prevent over stimulation, also I felt personally that I needed it anyway, even though the doctor told me not to worry about ovarian overstimulation as I wasen't a candidate as he put it!!
not sure about you but when I woke up at 3am my head was spinning and felt quite nauseous , however after drinking the water I felt much better! plus I guess they want you to drink as much as possible during the day before you have to stop drinking/eating at midnight before EC .
I drink sparkling water with a slice of lime which I find it make it easier to drink it rather than plain water !

take care and hope it goes well


----------



## bethany74

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing okay! EJ and Julie, enjoy your day off and best of luck with egg collection tomorrow- so excited for you!

Winterberg, well done on 10 lovely eggs! Sending diving thoughts to your embies! Cali cech, I hope you had good news too x

Mamochka, I hope your morning sickness is feeling manageable today and that you're feeling okay after dh left for a little while- hope the time flies for you when he's due home! I wondered if I could pick your brains please? My hcg is so far rising in line with the 48-72 hour timeframe, on average it's about every 54 hours that it doubles, and the progesterone is stable in the 500s, however my immune assay came back yesterday with cd19 up from 13 to 24.4, so very worried   I remember that you had an intralipid and I'm due to have one today too, I was just wondering whether with such a big flare I should ask about ivig, or do you think the intralipid will cope with such a raise? I'd be glad to hear your thoughts if you have a mo, thank you  

Hoping, I'm keeping everything crossed for you that the ivig keeps your numbers rising, I know how tortuous the wait between tests is, I'm sending you every good wish for Friday and will be thinking about you xx

Kerryann, Molly, ypflying, Bean, BaliBali, Barleybelle and all other ladies on the 2ww, thinking of you and hoping for lovely news for you at the end of the 2ww.

Hello and good wishes to Jules, Ultra, Leftleg, Tula, Tabi and all other ladies, hoping for good things for us all xx


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies,
Hope you're all doing well and thanks for the lovely messages yesterday xx

*EJ*, keep the water up and good luck for tomorrow's EC - it's all over so quickly although I did have quite a lot of pain afterwards but was fine by the time they let me leave  I was first in (op at 7am) and left at 9am - felt groggy and woozy all day and slept for about 5 hours in the day and all through the night (note to self - must catch up on water drinking!!). Thinking of you x

*Mam*, hope the saying goodbye wasn't too tearful  take care of you and your little bean - try buying those wrist bands which stop nausea (the ones people use for seasickness) my sister wore them for three months!

*Hoping*, I"m sure all will be well, thinking of you and sending a special little 

*Kerryann*, it's so touch hearing those stories.. or people who seem pee'd off with being pg... it's just not fair 

*Molly*, how are you feeling about tomorrow?

*JJulie*, good luck for tomorrow's EC! Hope it all goes well honey x

*Barley*, congrats on ET  what are you up to? Just resting and taking it easy?

*Ypflying*, how are you feeling? Is the 2ww dragging? Hope you're ok x

*Calicech*, how did you get on honey? I hope it was good news yesterday and you've had more good news this morning... thinking of you x

*Leftleg*, is it the gestone that you put in your bum? I've never had that before - is it something they give you after ET? SOUnds horrendous!

*Jules75*, are you still on cloud nine? I can't imagine what it feels like to actually get a positive pee stick! I'd be doing them all day!

*Beanstalk*, sounds like you're super positive and doing well  I'm sure your little embie is real comfy and enjoying growing in his new home 

*Balibali*, hang in there - you just never know and the symptoms of AF and PG are soooo similar. I was convinced I was PG the last two times because of the symptoms and I wasn't.. and so many other girls had the opposite! Keep positive x

*bethany*, good luck today with the intralipids - I'm sure they'll know which ones to give you based on your numbers.. wishing you lots of luck x

Hi to *Tabi*, *Ultra* and anyone else I missed xx

*AFM*, just had the call - out of our 10 eggs, 9 were mature (ICSI'd) and 6 have fertilised overnight  I'm so chuffed, now just hoping one will be a keeper . We've been at this stage on almost all our cycles but for one reason or another things tend to go a bit wrong for us in the next few days - the best we've ever got to is one 'early blast'.. something just makes them weaken during the first few days so I'm super-praying that ARGC can get our little embies fighting stronger and longer than ever . Love the fact that they call with news every day!

Sending you all love & luck, wb xx


----------



## MollyT

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to be the one to bring the happy vibes of the thread down.. It always seems to be me...

Was beginning to crumble yest & was finding it hard... I always do in the last few days of the 2ww...

So didn't sleep a wink all night & decided to do a hpt at 5 am this morn...

BFN...

Literally couldn't believe it.. Really thought this time would be different...

8 ivfs....

Heartbroken


----------



## mamochka

Bethany, thanks, and good the HCG is behaving -let me consult wit A. Beer book on immunes and try help you..

Winterberg - thank dear, nausea is much better today ( i have a theory now that nausea is nothing else but concentrated acids in your stomach activated by HCG or other hormones so as long as you do all things counter-acid it gets better). Big dividing energy towards your strong 6 embies


----------



## winterberg




----------



## EJC79

Molly, I'm so sorry  ... Have you not tested to early though? Can that make a difference? 

Thanks all for the EC/Water advice , really appreciate it, being first time I just don't know what to expect. I'm feeling a little nauseous now, not sure if it's the water or nerves doing that? I'm also feeling slight twinges below, bit like mild period pains?

Just staying at home today doing nothing, nice not having to go into London.


----------



## Kerryann S

Hi Molly,

The reason the ARGC say not to pee on a stick because they can be wrong and like EJC79 just asked isn't it to early, when is your OTD?  Maybe this will make a big difference!  My DH is like the pee stick   and won't let me buy one. I'm thinking of you     

I'm still feeling pretty negative and dreading my OTD on Saturday but i just keep telling myself that I will be OK, I've got through it 4 other times i can get through it again. xx


----------



## EJC79

Good luck for Saturday Kerryann.... I haven't got to that stage but am dreading the wait !
I have another question... Should you have sex day before the Egg Transfer?? Just read that some say its a good thing to do? Orgasms bring more blood flow to the womb ....?!?


----------



## mamochka

Bethany, that is what i found

Cd19+/5+ cells can generate antobodies to the hormones essential for pregnancy - estradiol, progesterone and HCG ===so i guess they will try to prevent any possible attack on your essential hormones with intralipids. On the other hand, in indications for IVIG the book gives cd19+/5+ levels over 10% - so you can ask them why intralipids...I hope this helps a bit


----------



## Kerryann S

Thanks EJC79... 
I have no idea re sex before ET I've never really thought about it to be honest   
Sounds like a bit of fun so why not give it a good   
x


----------



## Leftleg

Molly, I so so hope it's just too early, how many tests have you done? Really feel for you so much, sending you the most massive hug and hoping with all my heart you'll have good news tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Balibali

Molly, 
I pray for you that they tell you something else tomorrow!!


----------



## mamochka

Molly dear, please hang in there! How big were your embies cell-wise? I truly hope you have late implanters in there.


----------



## mamochka

EJ, i heard that too but as we could not have sexy time i just did some yoga poses which bring circulation to the area


----------



## beanstalk

Molly, thinking of you, really hope you get good news tomorrow x


----------



## ypflying

Molly ,, that's so sad, but as everyone else says maybe is to early so hang on and wait for your OTD praying for you and sending you hugs !


----------



## ypflying

*winterberg*. I am ok today although I feel like period is coming I am keeping positive as from what I read here it can be one of the signs!! 
it also fee strange after having to go to the Argc everyday for two weeks and then receiving daily phone calls ,, not to have any contact with them!
sending loads of vibes to your eggs I hope you are going to get loads of healthy ones! 
our third one was not good enough to freeze :-( but I am counting on the two they implanted back !


----------



## Leftleg

EJC don't worry about your EC I've never had any pain with mine. Have a good rest today x

Barleybelle, Ypflying, Beanstalk, Balibali sending  you  thoughts  

Mamochka hope you're doing ok without your DH.. glad your nausea is under control. 

Hoping, hope you get some good news on your levels  

Winterberg amazing news on your eggs! Yes the gestone comes after ET, the injections themselves are really ok it's just I'm running out of space! 

Bethany pleased to hear your levels are rising nicely. Don't worry about intralipids/ivig they'll give you whichever they think you need. 

Jules hope all is going ok, how many weeks are you? 

Apologies to anyone I've missed, this thread is moving fast!  Xxx


----------



## bethany74

Molly, thinking of you and your dh and hoping so much that tomorrow brings you different news, you have been through so much. Sending you a big   xx


----------



## bethany74

Mamochka, thank you so much for the information and for taking the time to find out for me, that is so helpful! I also had a useful chat with one of the nurses who said that Mr T gives intralipids for raised cd19 cells and ivig when it's another type of cell which is raised, of which mine seems to be okay at the mo. She advised me not to try to figure this out, she said that Mr T tends to do things his own way and to just go with the flow! I had the intralipid and I'm feeling a lot better for just knowing that at least something helpful is now circulating in the bloodstream to fight these cells! 

Thank you again xx


----------



## mamochka

very good Bethany, glad to be of help


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Just a wee note to say Molly I am so so sorry to hear of your news! Its absolutely devastating and I really hope you are as well as you can be right now, and your dh too!  

Bethany glad you are sorted with the intralipids, i had IVIG due to CD56 ...(I think) I am lost with the immune stuff and really just doing what im told! 

Hi and lots of luck and best wishes to the other ladies xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Molly - like the others said it maybe still early.  Good luck.

Hi to everyone else.  

I'm back in Saturday for bloods.  Haven't started the pessaries yet but back on clexane.  Drug cost is much lower this time as using stock I already had in my cupboard x


----------



## mamochka

Ultra - glad you are approaching the ET, is progesterone behaving?

Jules - hope you have done well tonite  

Hoping - wishing you all the luck tomorrow morning! What time are you in?

Leftleg - are you back tomorrow too?

EJ, jjules - good luck with your follicles/eggies tomorrow  

AFM - was told to come at 10.30 tomorrow so will be there. Tan/brown smallish purse on one shoulder is my how-to-tell if anyone wants to say HI. 
Nausea was hit and miss today better in the morning so ended up with having boiled young potatoes with herring for dinner (i remember we were given that in kindergarten ) - yum!!! at least i am still able to find things to get excited about...

PS Molly my thoughts are with you!


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Mamochka, how many weeks are you now, are you being scanned weekly? They saw the heartbeat today, 5w6d, so I was very relieved; I was in a right state going in! I had my hcg tested and got the call tonight but the nurse only had my progesterone result. I said I'd had my hcg tested and she said she didn't know why they'd still be testing at this stage. Anyway when she checked the result hadn't come through but her instructions were to come back in a week so all a bit confusing! They're calling tomorrow with my hcg..xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - not on cyclogest yet.  Was hoping today but Mr T says not yet x


----------



## Hoping30

Molly so sorry to read your post. I think we have all been there and it is heartbreaking it truly is. I'm all for being realistic but back In July I tested HPT same as u BFN day before and I got all these comments too on FF telling me there may be hope and u know what it was just so nice that someone believed for me. That tiny 1% of me which thought just maybe even tho I knew it was over. I will always appreciate from the other ladies.

If tomoro is not good news for u...... We r all thinking of u and wishing u the best. 

Mamochka im in at 7.30 for bloods then rushing straight back to work for an agonizing wait to hear my fate


----------



## CaliCECH

Hi ladies

A quick update from me as typing on my phone! Personals on my next post I promise!

I had my EC on Wednesday (yesterday). Was v nervous and excited. They got a lot of eggs which is a good start and a good amount had fertilised when embryologist called this morning. This part is incredibly nerve racking isn't it! I await tomorrow's call. I am trying to think positively it as this is all new to me,  I don't know how to judge it. They haven't told me yet whether it will be a D3 or D5 transfer...

I hope those of you in waiting time are doing ok. Lots and lots of positive vibes and babydust to everyone. It's such a positive tgread 

Can I ask a quick question - is OTD 9, 12 or 14 days from day of ET?

Thank you 

xx


----------



## mamochka

I remember they gave me green light on cyclogest 2 days before ET, a day after all other drugs were started. Good luck!

Cali - if you go to blast it will be 10 days from ET


----------



## CaliCECH

Mamochka - thankyou!! And congratulations to you btw! How are you doing?

I had to start the cyclogest yesterday evening ie day of transfer, then back onto clexane and aspirin from today. Should I be worried that I had to start the cyclogest pessaries that quickly?


----------



## CaliCECH

SORRY obviously I meant day of collection


----------



## jules75

Hi all,

MollyT - Sending you big hugs. Really hope you get better news tomorrow.  

Hoping - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.    

Leftleg - fab news that they saw the heartbeat.  

Mam - good luck for tomorrow. Glad nausea was a bit better.

Ultra - good luck for bloods on Sat. Hope you get to have ET soon.

Kerryann - fingers crossed for Saturday.   

Winterberg - sending your embies dividing thoughts. 

CaliCECH - don't worry. I had to do Cyclogest on the day of EC too. Glad EC went well. Sending your embies dividing thoughts too. 

Hope everyone else on the 2ww & stimming is doing ok.xx

AFM - I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow. Had a scan tonight & everything's fine with our little bean & saw the heartbeat more clearly. I'll be popping back down to London on Monday morning to get my immune bloods done again. 
Mam - think I'll start posting on the other thread now. Will keep checking up on here as well to see how you're all getting on. Wish all you lovely ladies lots & lots of luck.xxxx


----------



## ypflying

great news,Jules 75!! happy for you it must be amazing!! 

calichech...I am new at this too..so I know exactly how you feel. every little step is a milestone!
glad the EC was ok ..how are you feeling?

hoe everyone else is doing ok 
goodnight and sending positive vibes to all of you!


----------



## Leftleg

V quick qu! Something's worrying me..I'm twisting round to do the gestone myself and suddenly worried I shouldn't be twisting my body like this? Am I being overly paranoid, don't know how else I'm going to do it!


----------



## ypflying

ps: just couple of questions...if I was so blessed to have a positive result on my OTD, how often do you then have to go to the Argc for test ect??

can you test negative on your OTD if you haven't had a period? 

and finally should I worry that they have not mentioned any of this drip treatment you girls are talking about it?
or do they come after a positive outcome ?

feeling a bit lost without them calling/seeing them daily ... 

thank you as always


----------



## ypflying

leftleg...not quite sure but I wouldn't think that is too much of a problem!
I don't see how else you can do it!
I haven't been brave enough to do it myself yet...I am relaying on DH ..however I fear that soon I will be face with the challenge and I am dreading it!


----------



## jules75

Hi Leftleg - unfortunately I don't think there is an easier way to do it. I stand facing side on to a mirror so I can see what I'm doing in that to try & make it easier.xx

Ypflying - for the first couple of weeks after BFP they want to re-do your blood tests every other day or sometimes every day depending on how your results go. I did my blood tests remotely & emailed them the results. I don't know if that's a possibility for you or if it's easier to go to ARGC? Every 3-4 weeks they will also re-test your immunes as well & only if they feel you need it would you have the drip. Have your immune results been ok in the past? Xx


----------



## ypflying

Jules 75 ..thank you so much as always...I had my latest immune test on day two,of stimulation and they have not mention anything to,me about it. I guess is good but being new at all of this sometimes you start wondering if they have forgotten about it! surely that is not the case!
it is a bit of a journey to get to the Argc but I am off work at the moment, so not too bad, plus is nice to have a walk around London at this time of the year!
did you do your test remotely at another private clinic? and do you need paperwork from the Argc? I guess around Sevenoaks would be my closest place to find a fertility clinic!

thank you again you're a star.. 

also what is this other thread that some of the girls,with positive results are moving to? I like reading positive stories it gives me hope and it makes me happy that other people are achieving their dreams!


----------



## mamochka

Leftleg - completely missed your post earlier about heartbeat! Massive congratulations, another hurdle!   I was also worried about twististing as even at yoga classes when you have a period they will not allow you to do twisting postures. I personally try to release the twist as much as possible after penetrating the muscle...

Jules - well done!  do they tell you how many beats per minute?

Cali - thanks i am fine. Dont worry about drugs - as you are doing fresh cycle and ultra is doing frozen so her protocol is different 

YPF - we are trying to move to the BFP thread for those before 12 weeks but somehow supersticiously stuck to the cycle thread 

Better go sleep now !

xxx


----------



## winterberg

Morning ladies! Hope you're all ok - huge congrats left leg on hearing the heartbeat! What a wonderful moment 
Molly, thinking of you this morning - good luck xx
Ej, congrats on your fertilisation x

Am on phone so will do personals later, promise 

Afm, in quite a lot of pain following ec - I always seem to get hit hard.. Must be my endo reacting  but I'm off work so able to just rest and get better.. I tried to call the clinic all day yesterday as am out of steroids but couldn't get through! What's the best time to call? 

Sending you all luck for today, and keeping you in my thoughts  xx wb


----------



## ypflying

Winterberg try to call the emergency number, I find that they always seem to answer that one out of hours and then if they are busy they will call you back. 
Could your gp prescribe them?
I just gave my gp that letter they gave us on ET day yesterday and on it it shows all your meds.?!


----------



## winterberg

Thank *YPFlying*  I actually just had a call from the embryologist so spoke to her about it - she said they may well change the steroids anyway after ET so to hold tight (I have two days of them left).

Good news re embies - all six are still doing well and dividing nicely phew! They may have me in tomorrow for ET or otherwise Monday... am so nervous at this stage... we lost all seven embies on day four on our first cycle and i've never quite gotten over the shock of everything going brilliantly and then having nothing to transfer on the 5th day.. I am definitely not counting my chickens. On my next three cycles, we struggled to get to blast so I just worry so much at this stage.. it's the hardest part for me 

Has anyone else had a split transfer? That would really be my perfect outcome as at least one would be home and we wouldn't feel the same hideous wait for day five... but would still have that option.. be interested to know if anyone else has taken this route..?

Hi







! Glad your EC went well  Have you had your call this morning yet? Usually OTD is 14 days from EC (rather than ET) - ie 14 days after ovulation, but it varies from clinic to clinic.. I think we'll have the same OTD! x

Sending  to you all x


----------



## mamochka

Winter, they do split transfer quite regularly. My friend have it. As always in IVF its the numbers game. Good luck!


----------



## MollyT

ME post...Apologies!

Heard back from hospital here in Dublin where we had bloods ..No word back fr ARGC yet tho!

Read is less than 1.

I can't describe with words how we both are feeling right now.. 

Life can be so unbelievably cruel sometimes...    

We don't deserve this pain & heartache...


----------



## Leftleg

Molly I'm so very sorry, sometimes words are no good, just know we're all thinking of you. Life is so very hard sometimes.


----------



## winterberg

I'm so sorry Molly, I don't know what else to say other than you don't deserve such bad luck and i only hope that you find an inner strength to help you both through this difficult time xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Molly I am so very sorry! Look after yourself and DH.    xxx


----------



## Kerryann S

Ah Molly,   
I am really sorry it's such a horrible feeling and we know it all to well. Thinking of you. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Molly - so sorry that it wasn't good news *hugs* x


----------



## CaliCECH

Molly I'm fairly new to this thread so I've not been along the journey with you but I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take time to heal and protect yourself before anything else. Sending hugs.

Winterberg - thank you and the clinic has also suggested a split transfer for me. They've said they will call between 9 and 10am tomorrow with final decision and then we will get ourselves up there pronto! Think ARGC quite often do split transfers? Has anyone else done this?

Mam - thanks for reassurance on drugs and glad you are feeling ok.

Everyone - hope things are going well for you at whichever stages you are at. On my next post I will hopefully manage more personals!! 

xx


----------



## bethany74

Molly, I'm so very sorry. Sending you and your dh thoughts and hugs. xx


----------



## mamochka

Dear Molly, i am feeling so much for you. Please do not lose your faith. Maybe Penny @Serum...


----------



## tina11

hi ladies

urgent question

what is the dose of dexamethaone? it not very clear on my prescription? the pharmacist is not sure as it is not very clear,

thank you

tina


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Tina, I'm on 2 x 500mcg a day x


----------



## winterberg

Tish me too - 2 x 500mcg per day (ie 1mg).


----------



## jules75

Molly - I'm so, so sorry. Thinking of you & your DH & sending big hugs. 

CaliCECH & Winterberg - good luck to you both for ET. Sending your embies more dividing thoughts.

YPflying - I found a general private medical practice who turn blood tests round the same day. ARGC would call me & tell what blood tests they wanted doing & I would just book them in with the clinic, they didn't need any paperwork.

Mam - hope everything went ok with your scan.

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ladies,

MollyT, huge hugs to you and your dh, it's such a horrible time, be good to yourselves pet   

Winterberg and CalliCech, best of luck with your transfers x

Beanstalk and Ypflying, only a week left now for you, I hope the tww is going ok so far x

Hi to everyone, we still have no Internet in the apartment which is very frustrating so it's going to be another short post. We're heading home to Ireland tomorrow so I'll be able to post properly then. We will come back over to test as I've been told that I might need ivig again straight away if I get a bfp and it would take up to 48 hours to organise it at home so we'll be back again next Saturday, but will be nice to have the week at home x


----------



## mamochka

Jules thanks - everything went ok, measuring spot on for 7w3d. Such a relief! thank you gods..


----------



## kezzababes

So sorry Molly! It truly is heartbreaking. Big hugs. 


Well done on the scans girls.


----------



## Balibali

Molly, 
I am so so sorry for you. There are no words to make it even a bit better. I hope you both support each other.


----------



## Hoping30

Hope you are ok Molly.

Congrats to those of reaching your scan milestones.

So after an agonizing wait for argc to call .........my hcg is still rising.......although not at their expected targets. I now have to switch from prednisone to dexamthosone. So it turns into a waiting game now I guess. Hard to stay positive but I am trying.


----------



## mamochka

Hoping - i truly wish you patience and strength! When is your next scan?


----------



## Hoping30

Thank u mamochka. They haven't mentioned scan yet but want bloods on Monday. I will be 6w on mon.


----------



## mamochka

what is your thyroxine dosage?


----------



## tina11

hi ladies

thanks for the reply had a little panic earlier.

molly- i am so sorry    Dnt ever give up on your dream!!

Mamochka- congrats that is great news. how are oyu feeling? are you getting any symptoms?

hoping- i   that your numbers keep increasing xx

I am just about to start my fet. i had my surge on wed and they have asked me to start the clexane. just did my first injection  hubby had to do it as it wasnt piercing the skin. has anyone had any side affects?

also is everyone on asprin?

hi to everyone else 

xxxxxx


----------



## Hoping30

My thyroxine was 100mcg then they reduced it to 75mcg for FET, since bfp they have increased it to 100 again.

Good luck with your FET tina.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Tina, I started Clexane last night and when I put the needle in tonight it didn't go completely in so had to take it out and put it in another spot.  Oh the joys.  When are you in next?  I'm in tomorrow at 8.30 for bloods x


----------



## ypflying

*Molly * so sorry about your new,, it is really heartbreaking ..sending you hugs 

*mam * thanks for answer you're always so knowledgable .. well done on your results ! keep up the positive updates!

*winterberg* hope you're relaxing after your EC ..sending loads of vibes to your embryos ..

*calicech* good luck for tomorrow if you're going ahead with your ET..

*Jules75* thanks for the info will try to contact a local practice that also does scan ect.. hopefully I will need it ...if thing are to be going well..

*barleybelle* thank you .. doing ok even though it is a bit boring trying to rest all the time..but I am trying to give myself the best chances ...safe journey home tomorrow ... are you testing Saturday? I am in next Friday...so let's hope it will be an amazing alcohol free weekend for both of us next week!!! 

*hoping 30* it must be hard but trying to stay calm and positive ...at least your level are rising, surely that is a good thing? still not really an expert on all those levels.....  for you ...

*tina11 and ultrafirebug* this is my first time on ivf but I have been on clexane now for over couple of weeks, I am now doing it morning and evening...only found it hard to put needle in couple of times , but I do find the liquid painful when it goes in and for few minutes afterward . also now having really big deep purple bruises where I injected in an area few times... oh the joy of all this injections ! you will get used to it!


----------



## EJC79

Hi all, well I had my EC , it was ok, I was very nervous but they were very nice to me..  I was throwing up last night! Wasn't nice, I wasn't in pain I just started feeling nauseous about 4pm and by 7pm was throwing up! So I'm feeling a bit sensitive this morning! I also have a sore dry throat, sounds like I'm losing my voice a bit! They got 17 eggs! Tbh, I had no idea how many is a good or normal amount?? They are calling me today to let me know how many have fertilized!  I'm feeling a bit zonked still, is that normal? I didn't feel this bad after my hystocopy 
x


----------



## mamochka

EJ,

sore throat is from throwing up, keep up the good intake of fluids (3L at least)- it is VERY important now.

Congratulations on excellent number of eggs. And fertilizing nd dividing thoughts coming your way!!!! Were you doing ICSI or IVF? Let us know how they scored today

xxx


----------



## mamochka

I had a terrible thing happen yesterday - for some reason i carelessly forgot to remove air and bubbles from the syringe before injecting, so after needle being in i started to push and gestone just would not go in, then i realized my mistake and pulled the needle out and got a fountain of blood spraying all of my bedroom and clothes.     The blood stopped quite quickly though and i have to do the clean up for an hour   and also to collect courage to perform another injection on another bun which turned out to be OK. 

So girlies, never relax doing the gestone shot if you are doing it yourself and dont forget to do what i forgot to...

Heading for Wimbledon to visit my friend with ARGC babies - this time no lifting!!! just playing!

Wishing everyone a nice and sunny weekend - xxx
M

PS: Appetite in the morning is surprising even me. 

PS2: Girlies, I will move to BFP thread to join Jules and others but will visit you regularly here or pm me if you need any advice. We will be waiting for you over there!


----------



## Leftleg

Oh no Mamochka what a nightmare! I once forgot to push out the air bubble and injected into myself oops! Congrats on your scan and have fun with the ARGC babies  

EJC that's an amazing number of eggs! Have you had the call yet?

Hoping keeping everything crossed for you it's such a stressful time I know  

Hi Tina, I've just had bruising from the clexane.

Calicech hope your transfer goes smoothly. 

Ypflying and Barleybelle hope you're staying sane during your 2ww  

Afm I'm feeling quite nauseous a lot of the time, gone from craving bacon sarnies to struggling to eat breakfast


----------



## EJC79

Had the call... Out of those eggs, 10 were good enough to use, and 8 have fertilised , is that good at this stage? 
I'm still feeling a bit sensitive form being sick, trying to make sure I drink enough (having thrown up!) DH made me a bacon sandwich for some protein ! x
Oh and yes they decided to do ICSI... not sure why??


----------



## jules75

EJC - Glad EC went well. That's a fab number of embies. Don't worry about ICSI. They'll just go with whichever technique on the day they feel will give you the best fertilisation results. We had ICSI for all three of our cycles. Hope you feel better soon. Have a good rest. Sending your embies dividing thoughts.

Leftleg - hood the nausea settles down.

Mam - I've had blood spurts a couple of times. It gets everywhere & it's always when I'm doing the injection on my own when my DP's working away. Glad it went ok second time round. Enjoy your day. I've posted on the other thread too.

Ypflying - I just googled for same day blood tests in my area & that's his I found them.

Ultra - I'm finding Clexane the worst out of all the injections I've had to do. Finding places that aren't bruised & trying to get the needle in is a nightmare!! I'm in the blood clinic tomorrow as well for my immune bloods so might see you.

Tina - I'm on aspirin every day. Good luck with your FET

Hoping - glad HCG is still rising. Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Kezzababes - great to hear from you. Hope you're ok. How's your DS?

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.xx


----------



## Tabi

Oh Molly I'm so sorry, no word can help but my thoughts are with you. X

EJC that was a massive amount of eggs - you just have been very uncomfortable toward the end! Congrats on 8/10 that seems like a good ratio to me. I hope that they keep dividing nicely x

Mamochka haha I did this too, although i wasn't laughing at the mess at the time, hope it doesn't happen again and the mess cleared off your clothes...

Clexane people apparently there is a German brand that Bliss pharmacy near marble arch sells, i haven't had any big bruising or side affects. Its exactly the same but in a different package the pharmacist told me

Afm finally trigger time tonight, I am so excited to be reaching the next stage!,

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## winterberg

H ladies!
Mamochka, that sounds horrendous!! I am not looking forward to doing the gestone at all!
Ejc well done on those embies - that's ace - sorry to hear you felt so rough  I was really groggy and dizzy the whole day and still feel quite painful four days later  rest up and guzzle water!!
Hoping, we're all with you xx
Hello to everyone else and hope you're doing well xx

Afm, Had my day three call today and all 6 embies were doing well phew (4x 8 cell and 2x 7cell) but with such an odd history they suggested spilt transfer so I'm now really happy to say I'm PUPO!! I love the feeling  now just a nice chilled weekend and hopefully a blastie coming home on Monday.. This is the best our embies have ever been - something must be working 

Sending you all hugs and positivity xx wb


----------



## winterberg

Ps had a right old laugh in the changing room today - got ready for ET and turned around to see DH squeezing his head into one of the plastic foot covers and when I looked down, the shower cap was on his foot... Made me crack up and realise how bad he would be if he had to go through this on his own!


----------



## ypflying

well done *EJ and WINTERBERG * for your lovely embryos ... send you loads of dividing vibes and 

AFM today I am feeling really tired and lightheaded ..I thought I was going to faint when I got out of the shower. DH said I looked very pale!! 
Decided to lay in bed for the afternoon...even though I feel a bit guilty in staying in bed!! 
Can't wait for OTD next Friday and to learn our faith ..we've totally decided we do not want to use an HPT !!

have a relaxed weekend everyone sending you all positive vibes xxx


----------



## EJC79

Thanks! And what's PUPO?? do they call everyday with an update? Can I expect a call tomorrow??
I'm feeling much better now, just slight pains, similar to light period pains.... But it was alwful last night being sick! I hate throwing up!!
xx


----------



## winterberg

Preganant Until Proven Otherwise


----------



## ultrafirebug

EJC - They decided to use ICSI on our eggs and it gave us the best results (never got blasts on my previous cycles with IVF).  Sending your embies dividing thoughts. 
Mam - I've bled before but not to that extent.  Hope it didn't bruise you.
Jules - hope all is well.
Tabi - good luck with EC.
Winter - congrats on being PUPO. 
Ypf - good luck for Friday.

Hi to everyone else.

So I'm back in Monday for bloods.  They told me to start progesterone pessaries so still on track for ET to be next week x


----------



## CaliCECH

Hello ladies well I had my day 3 transfer today! Hopefully a blastocyst transfer will follow on Monday. All went well although I was definitely a bit nervous!

Winterberg - so you are also having a split transfer - they've told me that although they've not been doing them that long, they're getting good results so far . In my case they've said it provides the best chance of success.

EJC79 - sorry to hear about your throwing up but hope all is well now.

Mam - that sounds awful re the gestone. I am dreading it.

Tabi - good luck with your EC!

Hoping30 - congrats on your BFP and hope those levels are continuing to rise.

Leftleg - thanks for your well wishes. How are you doing?

Hugs to all.

xx


----------



## mamochka

Winter - that;s so funny about your DH . I think my DH did something similar in the changing room back in June and that is when i realized well maybe he is nervous after all inspite all the coolness!

Tonite - boiled potatoes and savoury marinated herring for me!!!


----------



## jules75

Tabi - good luck for EC on Monday.

Winterberg & CaliCECH - congrats on being PUPO. Fingers crossed for your OTD's.

EJC - they'll call you every day & let you know how your embies are getting on & update you on when they think they'll do ET. Glad you're feeling a bit better.

Ypflying - don't feel guilty for staying in bed. Make the most of it & rest as much as you need to.

Xx


----------



## EJC79

Hi all,
Cali... That's great news, how exciting! 
I have a quick question, my tummy is feeling (and looking) a bit bloated and uncomfortable , is this normal?
x


----------



## CaliCECH

EcJ79 - I was very bloated/uncomfortable after my EC which they said was normal due to the amount of eggs they got. But they did say to drink at least 3L of water every day to help flush it all through (and avoid OSS) which I did. Today I was almost back to normal. Are you drinking lots?
x


----------



## EJC79

Thanks! I was worrying, I'm trying hard to drink my 3ltrs, think I may be short today though?! I never drink normally much so have really struggled with it! Still, I'm in bed now sipping two glasses of water! and getting up to pee all night! 
How many eggs did they get from you?  How was the ET,  do you get to bring your DH in for that part??


----------



## winterberg

Congrats on being Pupo *Calicech*! I must have seen you there today (as well as on EC day - and no doubt will see you on Monday too - praying our embies get to blast by then!)

*EJC* I am still really bloated and sore.. am trying to drink lots but the cyclogest also makes me feel a bit bunged up and bloaty.. it can take a while to be back to normal (I actually look 6 months pg.. which is unfortunate and means i sort of need to avoid seeing friends so I don't get the 'knowing look' which I don't think I could bear right now!)

*YPflying*, enjoy your bed rest! Did you make it out of bed today or are you still there? I might have a day like that tomorrow 

*Mamochka*, you sound super healthy! Glad it's not only my DH who is a bit of an eejit!

*Tabi*, good luck for Monday! Thinking of you x

Hi to *Ultra, Hoping, Tina, Leftleg & Kezza* too xx

Off to bed now to listen to Zita's dulcet tones, DH's birthday tomorrow so just wrapped a couple of prezzies and hoping the little 8 cell one in my tummy is the real birthday prez


----------



## tina11

hi girlies

hope you are all ok, sorry not replied since yesterday, i wrote a long post last night and the laptop decides to die  

winter- lol that is too funny!!   bless it is very sweet. congrats on being pupo sweetheart go ahead and rest now. hope you give hubby the best prezzie of all

ultrafirebug- - im back in for bloods on monday too. are you doing natural or medicated (sorry if you have already said) i havent been told to start that the prog. how are you feeling?

jules- how are you doing hun? hope you are ok.

mam- how are you hun? am so pleased to hear your scans and everything is going well. not looking forward to gestone. when do we start that hun? 

Tabi- hope your trigger went well. just visualise your folliies maturing over the 1.5 days

calic- congrats your are pupo    

upflying- hope you are feeling better now sweetie,   you get your bfp on friday xxb

hoping- i really pray that your numbers keep going up hun. 

EJC79- congrats on your number of embries- that is very good. hope they are all dividing away.

leftleg- love the cravings. how are you feeling?

i am off this week now so am just waiting for my transfer. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerryann S

Hello ladies, just wanted to pop in to update you on my OTD yesterday... I can't actually believe after all these years I've got my first EVER BFP!!!!!
We are in totally shock and spent most of the day crying and wondering what to do next! Ha! My hcg levels were 650 - back today for more bloods then back Monday for NK testing.
Keep going ladies it seems miracles really do happen at ARGC.
Xxxx


----------



## jules75

Kerryann - that's fantastic news!! I'm delighted for you & your DH.       . 

I'll be in tomorrow for NK testing too so will look out for you.xxx


----------



## EJC79

Fantastic news Kerryann!!


----------



## Tabi

Brilliant news KerryAnn! Yay for waking up to good news...

Xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kerry - great news.  Very pleased for you.

Tina - I'm doing a medicated cycle.  They indicated they might start the progesterone Thurs but was yesterday instead.  I just want the transfer now. From it beginning as a natural cycle and then changing to a medicated one has made it much longer x


----------



## MollyT

Congrats KerryAnn x


----------



## Tabi

Can I ask how much Pregnyl trigger everyone took, I was told to take less than I expected from last times.?

Also, after EC how soon do you start taking the next set of drugs, as I haven't bought any yet!

Thank you


----------



## ultrafirebug

Tabi - I brought 3 boxes and they told me to take 2 (10,000 IU).  Still have one box in the fridge.  Have no idea why seeing that this was our last ICSI/IVF cycle.  After EC they told me to only take the progesterone pessaries and come back on ET and OTD dates.  Everyone is different though.  Good luck x


----------



## mamochka

Congratulations KerryAnn - and such a strong number!!!


----------



## bethany74

Kerryann, that's wonderful news! Congratulations, so happy for you and dh   xx

Tabi, I had 3 boxes and was told only to take 2 boxes, 10,000 units, like Ultra. I can't remember whether I started the pessaries immediately or at egg collection. Don't worry, when you have egg collection the nurse sits you down with a piece of paper and goes through exactly what meds you need to take for the next few days until egg transfer. 

Molly, thinking of you and dh lots.  

Hi all other ladies, following all your news  and sending good wishes to you all xxx


----------



## Kerryann S

Thank you all for your kind words.... My hcg level is 960 this morning!!!! I wonder if its twins?!
Xxx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ladies,

Kerryann, what fantastic news and really great levels, here's to a very happy and healthy eight months  

Tabi, I had to take one and half vials of pregnyl, which was 7500, and I started on the pessaries the evening after ec, best of luck with it all x

Mamochka, enjoy your visit to your friend and her little baby x

MollyT, thinking of you  

Tina11, best of luck with your transfer 

Ultra, have you any idea yet what day transfer will be?

Calicech and Winterberg, welcome to the tww, now the real torture begins I think, but hopefully we'll all get our Bfp's and it will all be worth it  

Ypflying, I hope you're feeing a bit better today x

EJC79, I hope you're feeling ok today, the bloatedness is all part of it and nothing to worry about x

Beanstalk, how are you holding up on the tww, I hope you're nice and relaxed  

Hi to all the pregnant ladies, I hope ye are all feeling good, it's lovely to hear of your symptoms and sickness, please keep us updated as you go along x

We're back in Ireland and it's lovely to be home, I had such a good sleep last night. Am into the last week now of the tww, this day next week we'll know one way or the other, part of me is enjoying being pupo so much I really don't want to know the result! If I could stay in this bubble of hope and belief it would be great. I've a horrible head cold and keep sneezing, I keep imagining I'm going to dislodge my poor little embryos  

Hi to everyone, I hope you are all having a lovely weekend x


----------



## winterberg

Congratulations *Kerryanne*! That's such wonderful, amazing news - you must be delighted!


----------



## Balibali

Congratulations Kerryann!!!! Its the best feeling in the world, hmm?


----------



## winterberg

Good luck for tomorrow *Balibali*, how are you feeling? x


----------



## Balibali

Hi Winterberg, 
thanks, I feel really really nervous now ... I also listened to Zitas CD in the past days which helped a lot.
I hope your DH had a great birthday today. His changing room story made my day!  

Hope your 2ww flies and you distract youself with nice, relaxing treats! 

  for you and all of us!!


----------



## Barleybelle

Balibali, best of luck tomorrow, I hope you get fantastic news x


----------



## CaliCECH

Hi ladies just a quick post from me tonight as on phone. Hope everyone is doing well.

I'm on tenterhooks for tomorrow's call to say whether we will be doing the D5 transfer - fingers crossed!

Good luck to everyone else too... At all the different stages.

x


----------



## mamochka

Bali - i truly wish this is your time!!!


----------



## jules75

Bali - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.   

CaliCECH - fingers crossed for your call tomorrow. 

If anyone's around tomorrow morning I'll be at both ARGC & the blood clinic. I'll be wearing a blue knee length coat & will have a wheelie case in tow. Come & say hi if you see me.xx


----------



## bethany74

Bali and Cali, sending lots of good wishes for today to you both! 

Hoping30, I hope you managed to get some rest this weekend and will be thinking about you today and keeping everything crossed for good news for you, this whole number monitoring thing is just so stressful isn't it. xx


----------



## EJC79

Hi all, I'm feeling much better today, had a call yesterday, all 8 are doing fine, one is going a bit fast so they are keeping an eye on it (good thing or bad thing??) looks like I may be a day5 transfer, so Wednesday....it feels so strange knowing I have 8 little embryos growing, they helped create that, it's all blowing my mind a bit actually?!  They always ask if I have any questions and I never do until I put the phone down and all these thoughts are in my head?! I don't understand this cell diving stuff, does a day 5 give you more chance if success? Are all 8 in a little dish together?? 
X


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bali - good luck
Ejc - some say that blasts have a higher success rate but some say that days 2/3 have just as good a chance. My 2 on fresh cycle were day 5 but my remaining 5 were frozen at day 6. Got the call that 4 made it to be frozen the morning and then a call in the afternoon saying that one more did. Good luck to you too 

X


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bali - saw two women today at blood clinic having otd bloods. One in waiting room with blue chairs lady with dh and one lady I was talking to when leaving the clinic. Were either of them you? X


----------



## winterberg

Hi girls!
Hope you're all ok xx

*Calicech*, did you get your call? Hope all is okay x

*Barleybelle*, it must be so nice to be home - hope you're doing ok and keeping busy! I'm like you, I love the PUPO bubble (at least for the first week anyway!).

*Bali*, hope you're celebrating xx

*Bethany, Mamochka, Tina, Tabi, Molly & Jules*, how are you all?

How often are you at the clinic now *Ultra*? Seems like you're always there! 

*EJC*, sounds like they're all having fun together in the lab!  I think they're all together in one dish! By day three they'll give you more info on cell numbers/grades etc and I guess then they decide if you'll be a day 3/5 or split transfer - best of luck!

*AFM*, had my day five call today and I have three 'early blasts' out of the five that are still there (which I'm delighted about because its more/better than we've ever had before) so they're going to call tomorrow morning and hopefully do a day 6 transfer of the best blast (fingers crossed!). I'm quite relaxed now as we already have jellybaby inside and the others are at least still developing... gosh it's such a waiting game isn't it, but they're so good at keeping you in the loop  I'm now going to go out and do something nice for myself as I feel like I've been housebound for days because I've felt so rough but I'm starting to feel better today phew!

Ooh the nurse said on Saturday that I might not need gestone (result!) so hoping that's the case 

Sending you all lots of love and luck - will anyone else be there tomorrow morning to say hello to? x wb


----------



## tina11

hi ladies

winterberg- so that means you are having transfer tomorrow? great news on how many blasts you have got.  
I am having my FET tomorrow too so i might see you. They are going to call me regarding timing etc

ultra- how are you getting along? you poor thing it must feel like ages going from natural to medicated. you are nearly there. when are you having your transfer?

EDJ79- hi i am glad your embries are doing well, its waiting for that phone call is a killer. now relax and prepare yourself for transfer.

Jules- i was in today but at 9 so did not have to wait at all. was looking out for your blue knee highs. how did you get on today.

bali - i really hope you got your bfp today xx

mam- how are you doll? hope you are putting your feet up. is hubby back?

afm- i was in for bloods today and have been told that i will be having the transfer tomorrow   
i had a panic last night as they has not told we when to use the cyclogest. i had to call them. he told me i should start straight away. so basically i was meant to start friday but they failed to tell me. 
they can be so disorganised and communicate very little to us. it gets very frustrating, i was quite upset last night. sorry for the moan, its just they have messed up a few things with or treatment.

i am looking forward to tomorrows transfer. am having 2 back in. 


when will they give me intralipids?

xxxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Tina - I started progesterone on Saturday and had blood test this morning.  They called me and told me to come back in the morning for bloods so no transfer today.  Have friends on standby to have DS for me and DH ready to drop everything to come.  Hoping its going to be sooner rather than later.  Good luck with FET tomorrow. I will also be putting 2 back x


----------



## Hoping30

Thanks Bethany it's so stressful this hcg monitoring trust me iv had plenty of tears over it.

Hcg has risen well today! Argc r happy with the rise. More bloods on Wednesday. I guess now we wait to see if there's a heart beat soon!

Good luck to everyone undergoing transfers x


----------



## EJC79

So.... Looks like I'm having a day 5 or possibly day 6 transfer (weds ir thurs) I'm surprised I wasn't offered a split transfer? I have 2 at 8, 3 at 6 and 3 at 4 .... I've googled and now I'm paranoid they are not going to survive!? .... I didn't even know you could have a day 6!? 
x


----------



## ultrafirebug

EJC - Don't worry they know what they are doing.  All my frozen are day 6 (3 excellent and 2 very good gradings) x


----------



## EJC79

Thanks!  Im sure this wait seems so much longer than my immunes re-test! Like you say, they know their stuff! I just always forget to ask questions when they call... Takes a while for my brain to process what I'm told at first...I just want them inside me... Not all 8 obviously!  
It has been nice not having to go in to London these last few days though, feel like I've had a holiday 
x


----------



## mamochka

Hoping - I am so very-very happy for you, even shed a few tears! When is your 6w? xxx

Tina - i am fine hon! Looks like Dh might come earlier then expected as they some complications in their asian office...which is not so good for the company but good for me! Good luck with yr FET tomorrow!xxx

EJ - please do not worry, ARGC are super cautious, so they rather do preventive...i guess their assessment of your embies is quite optimistic..are they all free of fragmentation?

Bali - i really hope it is good news for you!

Ultra - i am sure it is any day now! Is your tummy feeling better was it progynova side effect?

Winter - good luck with your ET tomorrow! you will be very lucky to skip gestone - i am still paranoid after what happened and DH supervises on skype at his 6am time in Singapore

I hope there will be more BFPs on this magic thread!

Molly, I am thinking of you and sending you my virtual hug!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - they told me to take clexane which has made my tummy less bloated.  Hope all is well with you x


----------



## jjulie

Hey there ladies hope everyone is doing good,

I had transfer this morning which was absolutely lovely.  Quite emotional experience but Mr T was such a lovely man and totally relaxed us. We got one embryo fertilised it was 7 cells this morning at 3 day transfer grade 3-4 so we are very happy. I now have to start gestone which is scaring me. Does anyone have any experience with it?  Comparison painwise with Humira??

xx


----------



## EJC79

Oh that's lovely news Jjulie.... We had EC the same day!.... As you can probably see I'm now going to be a day 5 transfer.  Do they do the ET in the same theatre? And Hubby can come too? My DH said he's feeling a little left out and really wants to be there.  They never mentioned about fragmentation to me on the phone today? Or the grades?? ....


----------



## Hoping30

Mamochka I am 6w today! 

Julie congratulations on being PUPO X


----------



## tina11

hi ladies

a quick few questions please.......
am having transfer tomorrow, how do i prepare. do i need to do anything different. i know no makeup and perfume.
is there anything else?

also when are the intralipids usually given?

julie- congrats on being PUPO!! now you put your feet up and relax. I am having my transfer tomorrow, i wish i get Mr T doing my transfer. does he do most of them?

hoping- i am so so happy for you, i am sure you will see one very soon, now just think positive thoughts

EJ79- day 6 blasts are absolutely fine, i have 2 frosties that i am transferring, one is day 5 and the other is day 6. good look with your transfer hun.

ultra- i am sure your transfer will be soon, is there a possibility that it will be tomorrow afternoon? they said to me on friday that i need to come in for bloods on monday and may transfer t day too....but glad its tomorrow instead. are you having intralipids? they havent said if i need it or not.

mam- thanks hun. good news that hubby is back soon. make sure you take advantage of him.  


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barleybelle

Jjulie, congratulations on being pupo. I said I'd reply to you about the gestone, this is my first time ever being on it and I was really dreading it, I was feeling sick at the thoughts of it, but it's fine, not nearly as bad as I expected it to be, and personally I don't find it as bad as the humira. I heat the vials in my bra for about twenty mins first and massage the area after the injection, and so far no problems. Now I do have my dh giving me the injections which does make it a bit easier. I hope it goes fine tonight x

Hoping, that's the best news pet, am so thrilled for you, I hope you have your scan soon  

EJC, your little embryos are obviously doing very well, that's a great result  

Tina11, that's frustrating about the progesterone, but I hope your transfer goes smoothly tomorrow, and you'll be joining us all on the tww!

And ultrafirebug, best of luck too pet, you're almost there x

Winterberg, will be hoping for good news for you tomorrow

Bali, hope you got good news today x 

MollyT, thinking of you 

Hi to everyone x


----------



## jjulie

Hey EJC79, I had ET in Weymouth Street (just round the corner) but they do them at Wimpole Street too.  Yes your DH can totally come in and has to wear the rather fabulous gown, hat and booties which made my day.... He can sit next to you (not at the business end!) and hold your hand and be with you which was so nice.  I found out my grade etc just before the transfer. Total information overload afterwards and total change in medication  
xx


----------



## bethany74

Hoping, I am so delighted for you! That is wonderful news   Congratulations on getting through such a nerve wracking few days. We had good news too and my levels seem to have had a boost from the intralipids, so relieved after a wobble again on Friday. 

Julie, congrats on being PUPO, how lovely that you met the big man himself! 
That must bode well for very good things!

EJ, sounds like you've got some really lovely embies getting ready to return to you, great news honey! Don't worry about the grades, the embryologist talks you through all the grading before they pop them back.

Ultra, fingers crossed for your bloods tomorrow, am sure it won't be long now!

Best of luck winterberg and Tina for your transfers, will be sending you  
all good wishes for your big days x

Hello and hugs to everyone x


----------



## EJC79

Thanks Tina / Barleybelle! I hope they are all doing well! 

Jjulie, can you see them do it on the ultra sound machine? Is it uncomfortable? Nice that DH can come in, can't wait to see him kitted up! I imagine it is very emotional, at the moment it all seems so scientific!?  Have I really got 8 little embryos in a dish.... My brain is overloaded .....


----------



## jjulie

You can't see no. I was on this pretty cool table that tips you so your head is tilted down slightly so you get a little ride as well   
He had his womb map/instructions  , put the duck in, did some cleaning.... which felt like a smear and then puts the bean(s) in.  Not painful but the cleaning you can feel it if you know what I mean. Totally not scary and just wonderful xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Tina - yes I could have ET tomorrow afternoon.  I'm not having intralipids as far as I'm aware. Got some gestone so all ready to go x


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

JJulie - congrats on bring PUPO. Fab that you had Mr T for your transfer. I've never met him as yet! As Barleybelle says Gestone is not as bad as some of the other injections. You'll be fine.

EJC - your embies are doing really well. Good luck for ET. ARGC do ET's really well compared to my previous clinic. They take their time and want it to be completely stress free for you & give you time to relax afterwards rather than bringing you straight back upstairs after they've done the transfer. 

Tina - good luck for ET tomorrow.

Hoping - that's fantastic news about your HCG levels. Hope you have your scan soon.

Ultra - good luck for FET. Hopefully not too long now.

Bethany - glad your levels have had a boost.

Barleybelle - hope you're doing ok back home.

Winterberg - good luck for your 6 day transfer. 

Bali - hope it was good news today. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Xx


----------



## Balibali

Hi lovely ladies,


unfortunately its a BFN for us. It feels so unfair when you think you've given totally everything in that "competition" and nevertheless you don't get the prize. I feel so worn out, I will close that chapter for now.  

I wish you all the very best luck in the world and that your dreams come true!!!!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bali - sad to read it was negative *hugs* x


----------



## jjulie

Just spent an hour blubbing, practically running round the bedroom away from my dh who was trying to give me the gestone injection and the bloody thing didn't even hurt..... Feel so silly for being worried but it looks such a big needle compared to the others and scary, I thought it was going to be sore and it really wasn't.


----------



## jules75

Bali - really sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs.  

JJulie - glad Gestone went ok. 

Xxxx


----------



## Barleybelle

Balibali, I'm so sorry to hear your news, huge hugs to you and your dh    Life is so unfair x


----------



## bethany74

Bali Bali, I'm so sorry   Sending you and your dh a big hug. x 

Julie, well done on doing the gestone, glad you found it okay.


----------



## mamochka

Bali - so sad for you darling, take time with chapter closed and then come back strong!  

Julie - the key is not to look at the needle, the problem is that when you have to do it yourself you have no escape but to look at it...


----------



## jjulie

I'm so sorry Balibali for your result xx


----------



## winterberg

Oh balibali  so sorry honey to hear that... sending you lots of hugs, it's so unfair xxx


----------



## Balibali

Thank you ladies. 
Forgot to say - its so good to hear from your rising levels, Hoping. Always remember your ff-name, I am sure you will see a little heart beating soon.


----------



## Kerryann S

Hi Balibali, so sorry to hear your news.  
Take some time out and treat yourself. xx


----------



## Tabi

So sorry BaliBali, I know what you mean by giving it your all - how can giving everything still not be enough?

Big hugs to you and your dh xxx


----------



## ypflying

Bali, so sorry for your news , sending you hugs ... look after yourself and your husband


----------



## CaliCECH

Am so sorry to hear your news Bali...


----------



## beanstalk

Bali, 
I'm so sorry to hear your news, I hope you find some way to relieve your pain and anger. It really isn't fair.

Jjulie, well done with et and gestone injections, those needles are so scary looking, but in reality not so bad. My bum is covered in bruises now, so each morning I have a look for so me space for the evening injection!

Ej, hope et goes well, exciting times!

Ultra, hope everything goes really well for you, fingers crossed x

Barley, how's the 2ww going? It must be so good for you to be home, hope you are relaxed and the 3 on board are snuggling in nicely. Imagine if you had triplets!!!? I'm going a bit crazy now, not sure whether to test early?

Yp, I think our otd is on the same day, wishing you lots of luck

Molly, hope you are bearing up ok.

Tina, good luck for et

Mam, leftleg, Jules, and all the bfp-ers, hope you are doing well. X

Not long for me now, trying not to obsess, and am on knicker watch, but am obsessing and driving myself mad.
Take care everyone xxx


----------



## MollyT

Hi there,

Thanks for the well wishes.. I wish i could say we're doing ok but we're not.. This has been the toughest blow yet..even worse than the torture of the ectopic or our missed miscarriages.. I think it's because we know that we really can do no more... If after 8 cycles the best clinic in the UK can't get us there & after all the effort we've put in and you still can't get/keep pregnant well then it's time to seriously change something & that scares us both so much... 

My poor Hubbie is really not coping well & not ready to brave the real world yet.. I hate that this is our life.. I hate that this is all we've known since we got married... I was so young when we started ivf.. Just 31 & 6years & 8 cycles later all we have to show is 2 big broken hearts... 

Bali...My thoughts are with you esp today.. I know how tough it is....Mind each other... 

To all those on the 2ww..Thinking of you.. I hate it...It's such a torture time..

To those who have their BFPs... Congrats.. Hope all continues to go well for you all..

Just booked our review for Monday Dec 9th...  

x Molly x


----------



## winterberg

Oh Molly  I'm in tears reading your post, it's so unfair and so hideous to have to go through this never knowing if it will work in the end. I really feel for you so much - it is so all consuming. Even when you take a break from tx, the longing is there and it's hard to relax and just enjoy being married.. You're clearly a very strong woman with a very adoring man in your life xx 
It sounds as though you guys need some time to have a think about what's next - you never know what's around the corner, and I think in this case, the only thing to do is be thankful that you have each other and your health and try to maybe do something to take your mind off tx for a while.. If this doesn't work for us, we're thinking of going to do some volunteering at an orphanage in somewhere like the Philippines or India.. Just to give some of our love to some kids, and remind ourselves that we're not the unluckiest couple in the world. I know it won't be for everyone but sometimes a really big change might be a good move..
Sending you the biggest hug x


----------



## tina11

molly and bali- i am so sorry, i know there is nothing i can say. i hope you and your partners can help each other through this.   

beanstalk=good luck with your otd, when is that my dear?

ultra- how did you get on with your bloods today? any signs of transfer date?

winterberg- how are you getting on hun?

jjulie- how are you finding being in pupo? hope you are chilaxing  

jules- how are you doing sweetheart?

afm- had my et today they both thawed really well and transfer went ok. i also had the intralipids today too, i have been put on the gestone  
am looking forwarding to doing nothing for the next few days. will be milking it with dh


----------



## winterberg

Hi Tina, congrats on your transfer - that's really great news!
I may have seen you there today - was in for my transfer this morning wearing rather bizarre flowery tights (!) 

We got a 4BB blast put back to join our other little day 3 embie. Sadly nothing was left for freezing which was gutting but I'm trying to balance the disappointment of that with the happiness of having two good ones on board. I know I need to get a grip, but I really really hoped we'd have a little back up option to take the pressure off slightly.. anyway, I've given myself a good talking to and feel really lucky to be where we are right now - and we'll deal with whatever happens next later!

Talking of pma, am going to make a tonic & lemon (and pretend it's a G&T) for me and DH who's due in from work any minute so we can celebrate this milestone.  

Sending you all a big squeeze and lovely feelings of calm, positivity xx


----------



## tina11

Winterberg- congrats hun you are my pupo buddy   I think i saw you this morning, were you you in the main clinic around 10-30 with beigh uggs? 
I had mine transferred at the other building. And had to wait for my intralipids. 

Just did my gestone omg there was tears and everything. Ibdnt think I can do it on my own.


----------



## jjulie

That's great news Winterberg and Tina11 congratulations.

I'm so glad it wasn't just me that saw the gestone needle and freaked.  I think after the weenie ones for clexane etc seeing the one for gestone was a little bit of a shock. I am hoping tonight's injection will have no tears and maybe a little less drama from me .

I have to go in for a progesterone and full blood count blood test tomorrow and they are going to let me know if I can go home or I have to stay here for the whole of the 2ww. I am dreaming of my bed and a lovely night's sleep


----------



## Hotsy

So sorry Balibali.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Julie huge congrats pupo lady! So pleased your et went well

Take good care of yourself on the 2ww and hope you get home ok!

Good luck to all x

Winterberg that tonic and lemon sounds fab as opposed to milk and water! Congrats on your transfer x


----------



## tina11

Jjulie- the size of the needle and the pain was horrible. Good luck with yours tonight. I hope its even easier today. Did you shed any tears yesterday? 
Hope you get the go ahead to go home you poor thing. Where you from? 

So my husband is away 3 nights next week so dnt know what I am going to do. I have a choice of my dad or brother so far.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Winter & Tina - congrats on being PUPO
Molly - hope your review will answer any questions you have

Hi to everyone else

Did not have transfer today.  Have asked if it cannot be tomorrow as DS has a second audition for a film. Keep an eye out for him mid Jan as he plays the son in the Direct line advert  Anyhoo they said they can do it later as its medicated so will most probably be Thurs or Fri.  Started gestone tonight and the injection was not as bad as I remember it.  I heat the liquid up first by wrapping the vials up in a heat pad and wet the area with water where I inject.  Back in tomorrow at 7.30am for bloods x


----------



## jjulie

Erm Tina11 I was fine last night apart from having to youtube gestone to see how to do it, taking about an hour to calm down, cried my eyes out (proper sobbing, anxiety attack), running around the bedroom away from my husband who was trying to do it and drawing a square on my butt so I knew it was in the right place!!!   

Just done tonight's and it was fine.  Jumped when dh put needle into skin but after warming the vials I couldn't feel it going in.  I have plenty of padding  

I am from Jersey so not too far but cause I have to fly home far enough that I can't nip home for a day  

xx


----------



## Hoping30

Thank u  BaliBali that's really sweet of u. The worry never ends.

I'm sure there r no words for what u r feeling right now as we have all experienced this at some point. All u can do is take each day to rebuild ur strength and look after each other.

X


----------



## Hoping30

For those of u using gestone who r not aware u can get a blue needle from well beck pharmacy (10p each) which r thinner and smaller than the thick green needle & much easier ( although u have to insert it all the way as it's shorter) x


----------



## CaliCECH

Hi ladies..

Tina & Winter - congrats on being PUPO! My d5 ET was yesterday so I have 2 blastocysts and 1 d3 on board. OTD Thurs 5th Dec..it's going to go so slowly I'm sure..

Jjulie & Ultra - how did tonight's gestone go? It sounds hideous and I honestly don't know how I will do it...

EJ - have you done your ET yet? Good luck for it if not yet!

Barley - how are you finding the 2ww?

Hope all the BFP-ers are doing well!

I am in for bloods tomorrow so they can decide whether I can stay on the cyclogest for now or move onto the dreaded gestone.... Probably there around 9.30ish as they've said not necessary to go early. I'll be in a black coat with metal/silver buttons (as usual!) if anyone else is there.
xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi All,

Calicech, Winterberg and Tina, congratulations on your transfers today   
Winterberg, I love your g&t idea, might have to steal that some night soon!
Tina, glad your first gestone is over, I'm glad my dh is around to do mine every night, I couldn't see my dad doing it somehow  
Calicech, you'll be testing on my 40th birthday, I hope we're both celebrating that day  

Bali, thinking of you x

Hoping, I got my gestone in Ireland and they gave me the blue needles but when I showed them to the nurse in Argc last week she told me I had to use the green 1.5 inch needle as the blue ones are a little shorter and don't go far enough into the muscle. It might be worth double checking with them again. Have you heard anything about your scan yet? Once you see a little hb it will be so reassuring  

Ultra, wow, your little son must be very talented   Best of luck for your transfer, it must be great to be finally almost there x

Beanstalk, not too long left to go now, will you test early or wait for your bloods? I'd love a multiple pregnancy, it would be a dream come true, but if we could just even have one little one at this stage we won't complain   

MollyT, thinking of you and your dh x

Jjulie, I hope you get good news tomorrow and can get home, we're home now and the first night in our own bed was just soooo nice x

Hi to everyone, I hope you're all doing ok xx

I'm feeling very crampy all day today, which could be anything!! Other than that I've no symptoms at all, only five days to go .......


----------



## ultrafirebug

Cali - it went ok thanks.  I have taken it before when I had my ICSI cycle but as I do it myself I was injecting in my thighs which you can do but it hurts afterwards loads so have to do it the other way.  My DH hates needles but I'm ok doing it myself.  Congrats on being PUPO x


----------



## winterberg

Yes Tina that was me!  which one were you? Congratulations on being PUPO! and you too calicech! Xx
I have to start gestone tomorrow - should have been today but no pharmacy had it! Hope it won't be a problem starting a day later... Sounds real scary, eek! Thanks for the info/advice xx
Sending hugs to all x


----------



## EJC79

Hi All,

Well hopefully I will be having ET tomorrow (day 5) I'm guessing they will call me in the morning!?

I have a couple of questions, I'm going away for the weekend (leaving in the Friday) it's a flight, so do the ARGC do a letter or something in case I get stopped with my supply of clexane?? And also, having read a few posts I'm now a little concerned, as I thought after ET there would be no blood visits until OTD? Is that right?

Also, this green needle ou are talking about, it's not the same one that you do the mixing with is it?? (In stimms)

xx


----------



## Leftleg

Hi EJC don't worry the gestone needle isn't as big as the stimming mixing one! It does look big compared to the other ones we use but honestly doesn't hurt as it goes in, it's more a case of it causing lumps and bumps over time. I'm not sure if it's the same for everyone but I didn't have to go in during my 2ww. I should think they will be able to do you a letter re the clexane. Good luck for tomorrow, they should call you in the morning if they haven't already told you what's happening xx


----------



## EJC79

Wow, that's a relief as it is huge!!  
Thanks for that, hopefully they don't need me to, I had just presumed that was the case but now doing my usual 11th hour panic!... I have my fingers crossed it'll be ET tomorrow, I'm starting to get all nervous about it!
x


----------



## winterberg

Morning girls, just a really quick question - have woken up feeling a bit like i have cystitis..  think it's from all the jiggery pokery during the ETs the last few days.. I'm obviously still drinking loads of water but worried that I'm getting some kind of bladder infection  has anyone else had this feeling after ET? And do you think it's okay to take cystitis meds? I should probably call the clinic I guess but thought I'd ask you first xx


----------



## beanstalk

Winter, sorry to hear about your cystitis, you probably will be able to take Meds, but just check with the argc first. Hope you feel better soon
Bs xxx


----------



## winterberg

Thanks Beanstalk  they've advised me to drink water and cranberry juice and call back later.. hmm thought they might have a bit more advice/info than that!


----------



## mamochka

Winter,

I think you can also try health shop they usually have some noninvasive cystitis treatments but a lot of cranberry juice (preferably natural) and water should work. Hopefully you will feel better!


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Winter I found pints of warm ribena worked for me


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Winterberg, they might be waiting to talk to one of the doctors, I had thrush last week and when I rang that morning I got very little advice but they called me back in the afternoon after talking to a doctor and gave me the name of a tablet I could get, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Tabi

Morning all 
Winterberg I haven't had this whilst cycling but cranberry does the trick for me when I'm not!

All this talk if gestone injections is scary, I'm really hoping i dont have to start them as the others were bad enough!

I had 14 eggs collected on Monday, 12 were suitable for ICSI, 8 fertilised and today 8 are still at the right cell count. They want me in tomorrow for Et though as 4/8 are fragmenting - anyone know if this can ever turn into a good thing? I was so hoping to get to blast or (really pushing it) have leftover embryos for freezing, this has never happened yet.

Tabi xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Tabi, I think it depends on how much fragmentation there is as to whether it stops the embryos developing to blast or not, they still have a very good chance. Please don't worry about the gestone injection, it is absolutely fine, I'm on it over a week now and have had no problem, just heat the vials for a few mins beforehand and rub the area gently after the injection to disperse it and you'll be fine, I was absolutely terrified at the thoughts of it before starting but it really is nothing to worry about x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Winter - like the girls say cranberry juice.  I drank bucket loads when pregnant with DS but not because I had cystitis it was my favourite drink during pregnancy.

Tabi - Maybe they can do a split transfer so you can take the risk of leaving the others to see if they go to blast or not?  It's a hard decision to make but one you have to feel comfortable with.

I had my bloods at 7.30am.  Called the clinic at 12pm as if I'm having transfer today I have to know sooner rather than later as DS has an audition.  They said Mr T has my file and they will call me back soon.  Its an hour later and I'm still waiting ..... x


----------



## mamochka

Tabi

I checked my notes and one of my 2 frozen embies had some fragmentation early on but made it to blast and was put back in together with other one during FET and i got BFP.


----------



## winterberg

Thanks so much ladies - that's really helpful - am off out to seek out some good natural cranberry juice and get guzzling, love the idea of warm ribena too, going to give that a whirl too! I found some cranberry capsules in my ever-expanding medicine cabinet so have quaffed a couple of those  Actually feel a bit better thank god, and slightly less anxious about it getting worse - thanks again for the advice ladies xx

*Ultra*, hope you get the call soon, bless you, that's a long time to wait..
*Tabi*, I hope all goes well - I don't know much about fragmentation but you still have plenty of time for some of your embies to get to blast / be frozen.. this cycle was the first time we'd got to full blast but had to wait until day 6 for it to happen.. and even then only one was good enough so no frosties. We did split transfer - is that an option for you?

Hope everyone else is okay and looking after themselves xx wb


----------



## tina11

winterberg- glad to hear you are feeling a little better now. i hope you have already drank lots of water, and as soon as you can get that cranberry down you. try and get unsweeten as the sugar can iritate it further. I was the indian lady with the red scarf, my hubby who is 6.3. lol 
how are you finding the 2ww i am already going crazy, have the whole time booked off.

ultra- hope you hear from them soon. good luck with your transfer hun.
wow a talented son   will look out for him

calichec- congrates on being pupo, thats great, hope your bloods were fine and you dnt need gestone. 

tabi- you have a good number of embryos so hopefully you can still go to blast. split transfer sounds like a great idea? the clinic will you on whats best. good luck sweetheart.

barleybelle- how are you finding the 2ww? hope you are relaxed and positive.

leftleg- how are you doing? 

Ejc79- did you have your transfer today? if so hope it went well.

mam- hi!! hope you are well. dh back yet?

jjulie- lol you sound like me. i was worse. i was crying during it lol. hopefully like you today will be better. my butt cheek does still feel bruised and numb though 

hoping - how are you doing hun? hope all is well with you

afm- day one of the 2ww and already going   lol     
have the week off so went out for lunch with mil (i am lucky mine is lovely)


----------



## jjulie

Bum have to have another blood test Friday so can't go home   official grump being had here!!

My progesterone is 202.7. Is that too low??


----------



## CaliCECH

Just a quick post from me to say I'm now on the gestone (progesterone was 500 now 268 so Mr T said that while that number is ok for now he wouldn't want to see it going down further). 

I spoke to one of the nurses on the phone as was really nervous about doing it but - I did it! Wasn't too bad (certainly not as bad as I feared). I followed tips on here and warmed the vials in my bra for a few mins.

Back in again for bloods on Friday so they can decide whether I also need predisolone. We are basically pin cushions aren't we!

Hope everyone is going well.

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Got to do my gestone at 7pm.  Can't say I'm looking forward to it.  So I'm in tomorrow at 10am for transfer at their Weymouth clinic.  Hoping my frosties defrost well   x


----------



## Barleybelle

Ultrafirebug, the very best of luck with your transfer tomorrow, I hope those little ones do ok and you'll be joining us on the tww tomorrow   

Calicech, well done on your first gestone x


----------



## Tabi

Thanks all, I was just worried to hear the word fragmented - mamochka you have shown me it can work, and many congratulations!!! I am hoping split transfer is an option but I suppose they'll decide tomorrow.

Winterberg glad you're feeling a bit better, and you're right I mustn't count my chickens just yet 

Barleybelle thanks for the advise re warming, I will remember that if I have to take it.

Thanks Tina, & good luck with your 2ww hope it flies by 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Tabi - good luck for your ET tomorrow. Sending your embies dividing thoughts. 

Ultra - hope gestone went ok. Good luck for FET tomorrow.

CaliCECH - congrats on being PUPO and well done on doing your first gestone injection. We are most definitely pin cushions!  

JJulie - your progesterone level is fine, they just want to get it as high as they can. Mine started at 200 so they put me on Cyclogest as well as Gestone to get it over 300.

Tina - congrats on being PUPO also. Good luck for the rest of your 2ww and enjoy your week off.

Winterberg - hope you're feeling better & the cranberry is helping.

EJC - hope it's ET day for you tomorrow too.

Barleybelle & Beanstalk - keeping everything crossed for your OTD's.    

Leftleg - how are you getting on?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Jules xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ladies,

I got my progesterone retested last Friday before coming home and it was 275 which they said was fine and just stay on gestone, would the gestone keep increasing it? I'm always a bit worried about my progesterone as I had problems with it on my third ivf. X


----------



## EJC79

Hi All,

Well I'm in today for the ET (day 6!?) I think she said yesterday they hadn't made it to blast and wanted to give them more time?? So I was warned there maybe a wait today when I arrive! So no idea what time I'll be done?? Doesn't help the stress! I forgot to ask about fragmentation , she didn't say anything either....
Hope they don't want me in for a blood test over the weekend as I'm away! Did anyone else go in the next day? I've got to have a blood test today when I arrive. Can't believe it's been nearly a week since EC! Anyone less hard of day 6 ET?? Makes me think my embies arnt good enough ...
xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Ejc - which clinic are you having et and what time? I was told there may be a wait x


----------



## tina11

Ultra and EJC79 - good luck with your transfers.

Ejc79_- day 6 transfers are common so don't worry hun. They are waiting to see which ones ate the best as you had quite a few. 

Xx


----------



## beanstalk

Hi ladies, 
So I Poas this morning, negative.  
Otd is tomorrow, but I don't want to trek to London only to be told what I already know.

Sorry for lack of personals and down post.
Bs x


----------



## tina11

Beanstalk- I am so sorry   I pray somehow it is different tomorrow.


----------



## bethany74

Bean, am thinking of you and hoping so much that tomorrow brings different news for you, Lovely   xxxxxx


----------



## seamermaid

Sorry to barge in on your thread ladies. I just wanted to offer a handhold to bean. I'm wishing with all my heart that the blood test will say something different.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bean - sorry to read your news *hugs* x


----------



## MissEliza

Bean -    praying tomorrow will be different xxxx


----------



## mamochka

Dear Bean - I truly hope it will change tomorrow! Will you poas tomorrow again before deciding to go or not? xxx


----------



## jjulie

How did transfer go Tabi, EJC79 and Ultra?

Calicech you are the same as me then.  Bloods for me tomorrow as well to check on progesterone.

Thanks Jules75 I think because I was expecting to go home after ET when they said I needed BTs my brain immediately started thinking Why?? and when I asked they just say Mr T wants to monitor the level but not any more info than that.  Its so good that they keep such a good eye on us makes me feel calmer.

Big hugs Bean are you going to still give it a chance tomorrow. Don't give up hope xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jjulie - Transfer went well thanks.  Was there for 2 hours and managed to get a nap before picking DS up.   that they are snuggling in.  How are you?  Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too crazy x


----------



## jjulie

Hmmmm crazy..... I think I might just be yes.  Being told to take it easy doesn't really go well with me I'm a nightmare when I'm ill but when I feel fine being told to put my feet up is not just a little boring.  I've been reading, watching tv, going for short walks, listening to my Zita West CD and omg I'm bored.  I think because I'm not in my own home and am in an albeit lovely flat there is a finite amount you can do.

Oh well blood test tomorrow so that will give me something to do for an hour or so.  

PS I'm not really complaining at all as I know this is for a good reason but you know when you get cabin fever every so often well today I have it in abundance!   My poor dh!


----------



## Tabi

Transfer went well I think thanks julieJ! We left shortly after but I've been lying down since and am paranoid about going to the loo 

Nice to finally be PUPO with 2 eight cell embryos. Now, how long can I manage not to test for?!'

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Beanstalk, huge hugs to you and your dh, am thinking of you both   

Ultra and Tabi, congratulations on being pupo, I hope the tww flies for you both  x

Jjulie, I hope your bloods are good tomorrow and you can head home, the tww can be so boring, I hope the cabin fever lifts soon. When is your otd?

Hi to everyone x


----------



## jjulie

OTD is 7th so I would have to come back on 5th to make sure I didn't have the stupid weather problems I had when flying here for stimming.  As we have already paid for the flat upto 6th I'm not sure if we would spend the money on extra flights or stay here.  Will wait and see what they say tomorrow and make our minds up then. 

I'm desperate for a little Christmasy-ness so am sat here in a Christmas pudding jumper with Primark Santa clause legging/tights and I think I have found the most Christmassy outfit ever but I think I just need some antlers to top it off.

No idea what is wrong with me today I am in the stupidest mood


----------



## Barleybelle

Jjulie, I think definitely you have a real case of serious cabin fever lol   I am after reading out your post to my dh and we're laughing mad here at the festivity of your outfit


----------



## jules75

JJulie  - your outfit sounds very Christmasy to me.   Hope your blood test goes ok tomorrow.

Tabi & Ultra - congrats on being PUPO. Sending lots of babydust your way  

Beanstalk - really hope things are different tomorrow.  

EJC - hope ET went well

Hope everyone else is ok.xxx


----------



## EJC79

Hi
ET went ok, I'm a bit disappointed that none made it to freeze so had the only two put back in , grade 4? B something? They said average? So I'm not feeling very hopeful? If it doesn't work I couldn't face another cycle


----------



## Barleybelle

EJC, having two blasts transferred is excellent, try to stay positive pet, hopefully you will have your family out of this cycle and won't have to think of cycling again  

Yplflying, I just want to wish you the very best of luck with your test today, I really hope you get good news  

Beanstalk, thinking of you today x


----------



## ultrafirebug

EJC - try not to be too disheartened.  Is your OTD the same as me 8/12/13?
Bean - did you have the blood test?
YPL - good luck
Barley - not much longer for you.  Are you going to test early?

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ultra, I'm not going to test early, we're heading back to London tomorrow and will do our bloods on Sunday morning, I can't face doing a poas, I just associate them with bad news now so am just going to wait. Apart from feeling a bit crampy every now and again I have no symptoms at all. I'm still trying to be hopeful though. How are you feeling, I hope the next week flies by for you x


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies,

*Beanstalk*, so sorry to read your post  I hope tomorrow makes a difference and maybe there's a little glimmer of hope still? Sending you a hug 

*Barleybelle*, I know what you mean about pee sticks.. I've never had a positive one and all they've done is confirm my disappointments.. for years! But, I don't know if I can cope with a call from argc with the news so I think I might poas on OTD morning - just to prepare me for what I'm going to be told when i get there. It's such a tough one isn't it! Best of luck honey x

*Ultra*, congrats on being PUPO! How are you feeling? x

*EJC*, I had a 6 day transfer too - it's pretty common apparently - blasties can take 5 or 6 days to be fully expanded. It's rare to have anything to freeze though so don't be disheartened. I felt exactly the same - ten eggs and nothing to freeze but at least you (like me) got to blast - I had a cycle when I lost seven embryos on day 4, it was absolutely heartbreaking so every milestone is something to be celebrated  Anyway, it sounds like you've got two lovely little blasties on board so look after them and keep thinking happy thoughts  Good luck sweets xx

*JJulie* LOVE it! Hahaha, particularly the description of the leggings, really made me laugh you crazy Christmas chick 

Congratulations *Tabi* - PUPO yay!! I'm not sure if it was on this thread but somebody said our embies when transferred are like tiny flecks of dust in a jar of honey so don't worry about peeing/pooping/sneezing one out  Enjoy having your feet up though!

Hi *Mamochka, Jules75, TIna, Bethany, MissEliza, Seamermaid,* hope you're all ok x

Nothing to report from me really - I'm now just over half way through the 2ww and not noticing any side effects but reading nothing into that! I just feel like things are repairing rather than changing..

I went to a charity ball last night and everyone was looking at my still bloated tummy and glass of orange juice and giving me knowing looks. It was actually really frustrating and upsetting... was quite glad to get home and get my gestone jab (which is saying something!!) - think i'd have rather stayed in in my fat pants and watched telly. I thought it would be a nice thing for me and DH to do but I realised as soon as we got there that I'm really bad company at the moment and without the wine to lubricate the night, my chat was pretty poor. God help the two blokes either side of me!
Oh and DH cut his hand on the gestone vial when we got back - drama!

Lots of love to all xx wb


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

Winterberg- glad you are ok!! I have found this week tough as I am dreading the result. I think Luke you I will poas as dh will be at work on otd. Is yours next Friday?
I am on gestone too. Do you have to go in for bloods before otd? I feel they forgot to tell me and have been panicking.

Ejc79- congrats on being PUPO, don't worry about not getting frosties hopefully you won't need them hun. You have you best ones where they belong.

Beanstalk- so sorry sweetie   

Jjulie- loving your Xmas outfit, need to get me one of those. Hopefully your bloods came back ok and you can go home.

How are the rest of you finding 2ww. Sending you all lots of baby dust.


----------



## MollyT

Beanstalk.. I'm so sad for you & your DH... It really is one of the worst feelings in the world..

Thinking of you & everyone else who's struggling  

Mind yourself & mind him too

Love & hugs..

Molly x


----------



## winterberg

Hi *Tina*, I had my bloods done the day of transfer (on day 3 they said I was fine just taking cyclogest as my levels were almost 500) but by day 6 (i did a split transfer) they said my levels had dropped and I needed to start gestone. I stopped the cyclogest (I think that's what they told me to do yikes!?) and they didn't ask me to go back in again for bloods until OTD.

I think I read that someone was on gestone and cyclogest - are most people just on gestone during the 2WW?? Always something to panic about! I think it's the drugs playing havoc with my memory!


----------



## tina11

Winter- that sounds right as thats what they asked me to do. So dnt panic. I might even bump into you on friday.
Are you back to work or have you taken time off work?

Xxx


----------



## EJC79

Thanks everyone, I just found it really hard to get full info from the embryogist about how good they were, first he said they were just 'good not top' then kind of 'umm'd' and said, 'well average' which is why they put two back in. I was so disheartened that I lost all the others! I really never imagined that would happen? Just shocked me. 
Yes, my OTD is the 8th too!, I was thinking of poas on the 7th, like many others say, just to handle the possibility it's a negative at home, I don't think I could stand the ARGC call!
Oh and I'm on the gestrone jab! Thank god my DH is doing it! Wasn't as bad as I thought though! we heat my bum up with a hot water bottle for 5 mins first (as they advised) I admire any of you ladies that can do this yourself !! 
I'm also having like slight crampy period pains? I did think this may be due to the jabs? Increasing the womb lining? Don't know? Anyone else?
Thanks everyone, sending you all lots of positive vibes! Your all so lovely and deserve this to work xx


----------



## winterberg

Hey Tina, thanks and phew 
I'm in next thurs.. I work for myself so am doing a little bit but only when I feel like it  and my business is not stressful at all so quite a good distraction! X


----------



## jjulie

Evening all. Bloods came back and mr t is happy so don't have to go in till otd woop woop!! 

I do however feel like my tummy is expanding by the minute. Feel so bloaty.  

Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## ypflying

Hi ladies, first of all I want to apologise for my lack of posting but I did decide to just chill in the last few days before OTD and I kept myself busy as my DH was off from work as well so we spent a lot of quality time together!!

Beanstalk..have you done your blood test?? 

tina11.. hope the 2ww are going ok

ultrafirebug...I hope you get a positive result on the 8th

Barley..thank you for your support I have PM

winter...when is it your OTD? I really hope this is your time hun..

Kerryann S....hope everything is going well for you 

hope all of you on the 2ww are doing ok..it is such a weird time...after going up there every day I felt quite at a lose end...

AFM... had my OTD yesterday...unfortunately it was not good news ... this was our first time we had ivf...I must say that a lot of you ladies are amazing and must be so strong for going through all of this so many times...I felt truly heartbroken and completely empty after putting the phone down...and I didn't think I could cry so much... I fell asleep on my DH as we were watching some tv in the evening...I think I was totally exhausted and drained ...

will book my consultation with them in the next few days and I hope they will have some answers for us ... I do wonder if gestone is suppose to help keep the embrio in, why don't they test it more during the 2ww rather that only once after ET??could I have taken more meds if the values were going down
anyway I have started to write down all the questions I want to ask them.
I think I just want to have a nice xmas with my family and then a nice holiday somewhere warm in January just to recharge the body.. and providing they advise us so, maybe trying again in February....
THANK YOU so much for all your support during this journey I hope to see many positive posting for all of you lovely ladies in the coming weeks...
Pam


----------



## Barleybelle

Ypflying, I'm so sorry to hear your news, huge hugs to you and your dh


----------



## winterberg

Ypflying, I'm so sorry and really understand how heartbreaking this news is - take time to heal and Christmas plus a lovely holiday sounds like a great idea xx sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## Tabi

I'm so sad for you ypflying, look after yourselves xxx


----------



## mamochka

Dear YPF - i am really sorry for your outcome hope you both will take good care of yourself   
When you are ready do more investigations and invest in supplements and come back strong! Good luck!xxx


----------



## MollyT

Ypflying... So sad to read your post this morning..
It's such a tough blow to take..

Mind yourself & mind DH too..

Hold each other tight 

Huge hugs hon..


----------



## EJC79

Ypflying, ditto all the others! We all understand how this must feel so sending you big hugs!  xx


----------



## jjulie

I am really sorry ypflying xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Ypflying - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Give yourselves time to come to terms with it and look after each other. Xx


----------



## beanstalk

Yp- I'm so sorry it was bad news this time, how truly devastating.  You are right to give yourselves some time and try to do something nice, find some way to make yourself feel a tiny bit better.

Barleybelle, I am thinking of you so much, and wish you all the luck.

Thanks for all your kind messages, I didn't go to my blood test yesterday, just couldn't face it. There will be no more ivf for us, time for something different.
Take care everyone
Bs xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, been busy today as its my birthday so just logged on. Yp - sorry it was not good news. Bean - wishing you all the best in the future xx


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

ypflying - I'm really sorry it was bad news. Sending you and your DH big hugs.  Hope you have a lovely Christmas with your family & a nice relaxing holiday.

Beanstalk - wishing you and your DH all the best for the future. Take care.xx

Barleybelle - wishing you lots of luck.    

To CaliCECH, Julie, EJC, Tina, Ultra, Winterberg and all the other ladies on the 2ww sending you lots of babydust.  

Xx


----------



## EJC79

Thanks Jules! I'm counting down the days, my OTD is the 8th, I think I'm going to poas on the 7th tho, if it's going to be bad news I'd rather I find out this way to prepare myself (think I said that before) I'm not feeling any symptoms, but I guess you wouldn't at this stage? Maybe slight period type pains? But I did think that could be down to the gestrone , increasing my womb lining?  What's the OTD for you other ladies? 
x


----------



## ultrafirebug

8th for me also  x


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Ladies, just to let you know it's a bfn for me too, am very sad   and am scared too, don't know what more we can do or where we can go from here. I'll post properly over the next day or so, I hope you're all doing ok and best of luck to all on the tww, we need some positive news on here xx


----------



## winterberg

Oh barleybelle  i'm so sorry  it's just not fair, it's so hard. Sending you lots of love and my deepest sympathy. I feel for you, beanstalk, yp flying and Molly so much. I'm scared too, not sure what we will do if this one doesn't work.. Each time there's sad news I feel each of your pain, I really do  I hope you are ok, lots of love xxx
My otd is thurs.. I don't want it to come, I just want to stay PUPO. I'm so worried about the outcome, DH and I have already talked about setting up some counselling to help us through - either outcome will be a total head f**k and I feel will unearth all those feelings. Sorry, really waffling, I'm just so truly upset for you and anxious too. Make sure you take care of each other xxxx wb


----------



## mamochka

YPFlying and Barleybell - I am so truly sorry about your negative outcome this time.  Please be gentle to yourself and DH. It is such a cruel roulette!


----------



## kezzababes

Yp flying, barley belle and beanstalk- so sorry to hear of your bfns. It is a month since mine and it is true what they say, time is a great healer (as is wine, chocolate and cake!) 


Hope you newly bfp girls and those in treatment/2ww are doing ok.


----------



## Hoping30

No words for you barley belle, bean & yp....... I hope you all give yourselves a break & be extra gentle on yourselves with each day x


----------



## jjulie

I'm really sorry Barleybell xx


----------



## Hotsy

I am so sorry barley belle, bean and yp.


----------



## bethany74

Ypflying, Bean and Barleybelle, I am so sad and so sorry to hear your news. Sending thoughts and lots of hugs to each of you


----------



## jules75

I'm really sorry Barleybelle. Give yourselves some time and look after yourselves. Sending big hugs.  Xx


----------



## CaliCECH

I'm so sorry to hear your news barleybelle and bean. Really hope you're doing 'ok' and take the time you need to heal. 

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Barley - sorry to read your news *hugs*

I've just started bleeding.  I know it could be a good or bad sign so trying not to read too much into it but its so hard x


----------



## tina11

Barley, ypflying and bean     
So sorry to hear your news. Please look after yourselves and oh. 
We are all here if you need to vent or just chat. 

Ultra-  its a good sign. I had a little blood today too but had the same last time but still got a bfn so am very scared.

AFM - 2ww has been so difficult. Also on Thursday one of my dear friends passed away, she was in a coma for 2 months after a cardiac arrest. She was 32 left behind 2 girls 13 and 6. 

Xxx


----------



## Tabi

Tina that's dreadful news I'm  so sorry for you, your friend and her family. So young and so unfair...

This thread seriously needs some good news, hugs to absolutely everyone xx


----------



## EJC79

Hi All
Im praying for some positive news from all you lovely ladies! Think there's a few of us testing in the next week/few days.
I've been and got 3 clear blue digital tests today and may start testing on wednesday?? What do you think??  Bonkers I know! But if I had a 6 day ET maybe it'll show? 
Whatever my outcome im happy to be able to come on here and share with you guys, you know exactly how it feels to go through all of this. It's a unique experience and not everyone out there truly understands.
Hugs to you all!! xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Yes there are quite a few ladies testing this week I think - I'm this Thursday. Can't decide whether to poas Wednesday or even Thursday morning, or just go and do the beta. I've also been finding the 2ww hard, first few days were ok (still on bit of a high I guess) but the last 2 or 3 days have been awful and I'm struggling to stay positive. It's torture isn't it.

Tina that is so so tragic and I'm so incredibly sorry to hear that news. 

Who else is due to test on Thursday? They told me to go early around 8.30. 

x


----------



## EJC79

I know what you mean... I'm Sunday, but have (maybe foolishly?) reading about those that have had 5/6 day ET and tested early. 
I'm struggling to belive it has worked for me? I've never ever had a BFP in my life


----------



## tina11

EJC79 and cali- thanks for your messages   
you are absolutely right we need good news on this thread now. lets all try and stay positive.

my otd is friday and like you ejc i have never had a bfp in my life. i actually get excited about by ovulation test being positive.

both of you have a very good chance 

ejc79- its your first round and it can work for you hun, they say first time success is high. i think wed is a little early to test no? last time i tested early and was a bfn, that i promise is worse then this.

cali- you have a ds already so your body knows what to do  

me with 2 bfn with top grade blasts im am just too scared.


----------



## EJC79

Thanks Tina11!   Fingers crossed!!.....
I was half thinking a negative would at least prepare me if it is still a negative by Sunday morning!? Mad idea I know.... Just the wait is killing me! Aghhh....  
I've also been googling grade 4 blasts like all day! Mine were only b/c (I think) so maybe I should stop now and just watch come dine with me!!  
I also need to check when my AF  is due? I'm pretty sure it started on the 1st nov so was due Sunday/today? Do you know if your period goes back to normal once you've done the stimms.... If you know what I mean? 
Gosh, this week cannot go fast enough!!


----------



## CaliCECH

I googled the period thing, and it suggested that it usually takes around a week after you stop taking the progesterone etc. but then I've also heard of ladies getting their periods around OTD time, so I guess everyone is different. I am finding these final few days sooooo tough. I was really positive to start with but struggling now. I think I've just got more and more invested in it each day (of course) so it's getting harder and harder.

Thank you Tina that has really helped lift me  

EJC79 - I've heard of early testing by a couple of days - so maybe Friday?

AFM - still not decided on whether will test before the official blood test. Just can't decide which is better.

Hi to everyone and hope all are doing well/ok.

x


----------



## winterberg

Hi calicech, I'm Thursday too - and also dreading it! I've never bled at all on any previous cycle until a couple of days after stopping meds so for me no spotting definitely doesn't confirm anything sadly but at least has kept my hopes up in previous cycles. Hope you're ok - and maybe see you thurs 
Ejc, you need to go from EC date (ovulation) as your cycle has been completely reset. Pregnancy hormone only really shows around 12/13 days after ovulation - see if you can hold out  I know it's hard!
Tina, so sorry about your friend that is just so awful  how are you doing honey?
Tabi you're so right, we really need a string of bfps!
Ultra, are you still bleeding? Do you think it might have been implantation?? Really hope so xx

Afm, three sleeps to go.. Am going to POAS when I wake up before heading to the clinic so I can deal with the outcome privately for at least an hour or so... I've never been pregnant either.. I just can't imagine how it might feel.. I'm really trying to believe it can happen but I'm not feeling very confident. Gosh it never gets any easier does it!? Wishing you all lots of luck xxxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Winter - yes I'm still bleeding and its heavy but its not like when I have af.   its implantation or one embryo hasn't attached.  I hate the not knowing but I don't want to get a positive and then a negative on test day.  I rather not know so holding off till otd x


----------



## Tabi

My OTD isn't til Monday - I feel for all of you testing this week! Positive vibes etc... I had mild cramping yesterday (4dp3dt) but nothing today. At least no bleeding as my period was due 3 days ago! I don't live in the UK so will be POAS from Friday as not flying over for no reason...

Xx


----------



## jjulie

I am going crazy on this 2ww. Wishing the time away and just being a bit of a nightmare.  Every twinge is being analysed  ridiculously.


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies,

*JJulie*, it seems to go on forever doesn't it! When is your OTD? Can't be long now surely? Hope you're feeling ok x
*Tabi*, I can totally understand that - I'm only half an hour from the clinic but I'm POAS when I wake up too - I just don't want them to know before I do!!
*Ultra*, honey, it sounds as though you're doing ok considering.. can I ask why it's different? You'll understand why when I post my status.. I hope it's just some other reason - the nurse did say that clexane can make you spot - and not to worry about it.. seems a mean world if the drugs they give us make us bleed.. surely that can't be right??! Fingers crossed for you xx
*Cali*, I feel the same hon - it just gets harder to feel positive. I think it's actually our own defence/protection mechanism kicking in just in case. But you're right, the longer you go, the harder it is to feel positive. Keep thinking happy thoughts xx
Hi as well to *EJC, Tina, Jules, Kezza, Mamochka, Bethany, Hoping and Hotsy*, sending you all a hug xx

AFM, really crap day  yesterday and today I have been spotting (TMI alert) - it was hardly distinguishable yesterday so switched to white pants today to make sure whatever was going on was visible and it's really odd - very dark brown spotting - hardly any but just there when I wipe mostly. It sort of an orangey-brown colour, not a hint of red. I know it can really only mean one thing though and as today is 7dp6dt, I can only think that it's the start of AF  
I am beyond sad, just can't think of anything else and have been teary and sad all day. I'm dreading Thursday.. I have a tiny 1% glimmer of hope left but I don't think it's enough to change the outcome of this cycle. Not really sure what to do, just wait until I know for sure I guess. Has anyone ever had brown spotting on day 13 and then gone on to get a positive? I'll cling onto anything right now.. sorry it's a depressing post, I feel so sad and hope you are all feeling a lot perkier and more positive than me today 

Hugs all round, wb xx


----------



## mamochka

Winter - i think orangey discharge is progesterone tricks not AF


----------



## kezzababes

Mamochka- I've just seen your signature. You ok honey? X


----------



## ultrafirebug

Winter - its bright red which is different to my af's.  Implantation can be a variety of colours and can be late x


----------



## winterberg

Thanks ultra & Mamochka xx praying its ok.
Mamochka, honey, please say it isn't so


----------



## CaliCECH

Winter - yes I think you're absolutely right. If we are there at the same time on Thursday I'll be wearing (as ever) a black coat with silver buttons.

To all the 2ww-ers - it's so hard. I thought the stim bit was hard (gruelling) but this is torture. I flip from positive thoughts and that it 'must' have worked (reason: they put 3 embryos in - surely one will stick) to negative (ie I don't 'feel' pregnant, boobs only a little bit sore but then that's just the drugs and/or AF on the way). 

Mamochka - I've just seen your signature - I'm so utterly sorry to read this - I imagine you are probably not in a good place right now. Sending hugs your way and hoping so much that you will be able to get some answers (not that this takes away the pain I know). 

x


----------



## mamochka

Yes Ladies - unfortunately bad news for us, I have done ERPC today. Very-very sad but looking forward into the future! Good luck for those testing in the coming days, this thread needs a revamp!

xxx


----------



## tina11

mamochka-  no words just    
i am so so sorry!! hope dh is back, give yourself time to grieve and   next cycle will be your time.
please know that we are here for you, even if its just to let out some steam.

cali and winterberg- all the best for tomorrow, i   you both get your bfp, we need some good news on this thread. 
my otd is friday 6th dec. i am just so scared to poas, as the last two were bfn. i am thinking i might just wait for bloods.

calii- i dnt feel pregnant either, however never have been so wouldnt know what it felt like.

winter- we had our transfers on the same day so i dnt know why your otd is 1 day earlier.  

good luck to anyone else testing or in 2ww.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## winterberg

*Mamochka*, the biggest hug my lovely xxx take care of you and dh, sending lots of love xx
*Tina*, my ET was a 3 day and a 6 day so might just be the different ET dates.. did you have a 5 day ET? Maybe that's why we're a day out from each other! My EC was Nov 20th if that helps - two weeks ago today... good luck for friday sweetie, praying for you too, we do need some good news on here.. xx
*Cali*, best of luck for you tomorrow too - I'm not sure how I'll be tomorrow social-wise, but if i'm feeling ok and I see your silver buttons, I'll say hello - i will have a small grey handbag with a silver H on it, i have no idea what i'll be wearing!  I'll get to the blood place around 9ish i think hopefully after the crazy morning rush! All the best honey x
*Ultra*, how are you holding up hon? How are you feeling?

*AFM*, I'm absolutely dreading tomorrow.. after four BFNs and years of negative peesticks I just can't imagine that it's worked. I'm way too scared to get my hopes up but obviously still trying to think positively (is that actually possible??). I had to pop into argc today as I ran out of bloody gestone needles last night and trying to get a spare needle from any chemist is almost impossible! i think my local pharmacies all thing I'm a total junky so that's good! Anyway, popped in and had the fear as soon as i walked through the door - couldn't get out quick enough..! I think it's just anxiety about tomorrow. I still have very minimal spotting (literally only a slight colour tinge when I wipe) so am hoping it's just the progesterone playing tricks like Mamochka said. I don't have sore boobs or any other symptoms.. please please please let this be our time... 
I will be poas at about 7am.. 

Best wishes and happy thoughts to you all xx winter xx


----------



## kezzababes

Mamochka- so sorry honey. It is truly the most awful thing to go through. I remember sobbing as they put me under and just wanted a few more precious hours of being pregnant again. I'm hoping you get your happy ending. Big hugs to you both x


----------



## mamochka

Kezza, Winter, Tina, Cali - thank you dears! I hope we all fulfill our dreams! Will be thinking of you and following you! xxx


----------



## CaliCECH

Winter, Tina and Mamochka thank you all for lovely posts...

Mamochka sounds as though you are doing well - please do use us/ the board to vent and chat!

Winter yes of course understand you may not be up for social tomorrow - if I recognise you I will smile! If I don't see you good luck tomorrow 

Tina good luck on Friday as well

I STILL can't decide whether to poas tomorrow AM or not. I think not, but this may change. I've already decided to go back into the clinic about 1.5-2 hours later as I definitely don't want this news on a phone call, I need face to face. Although god knows I may feel differently about that tomorrow too! Can you tell I'm a bit all over the shop!

Dreading the gestone tonight. Seems worse each day and unfortunately I have to do it myself as dh is never home by 8 :-(

Keeping fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## bethany74

Just popping in to wish you lovely ladies who are testing tomorrow/ Friday most huge good wishes for your results- will be thinking of you all and keeping absolutely everything crossed for you, I think it's Winter, Cali and Tina? Hope I have remembered everyone. Hope you get some sleep tonight ladies, hang in there


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you Bethany! And congrats on your BFP! How are you doing? x


----------



## EJC79

Good luck to you ladies testing tomorrow! xx


----------



## winterberg

Thanks for the wishes  xxx


----------



## bethany74

Thanks Cali, am doing okay I think thanks! I've had lots of monitoring which felt very stressful and intensive, but glad that I did as Mr T needed to change my steroid to keep things on track after some wobbles. I'm thinking one day at a time which feels more manageable. Hope your gestone went okay tonight? Well done for tackling it yourself! Big hug for tomorrow x

Hi EJ, not long now! Hope the 2ww is going okay for you and that you enjoyed your weekend away. x


----------



## Barleybelle

Mamochka, I'm so sorry to hear your news, huge hugs to you, it's the cruellest thing to happen after having to do ivf, I hope you're ok  

Winterberg and Calicech, the very very best of luck for tomorrow, and Tina, the very best of luck for Friday, I really hope it's three Bfp's, this thread really needs some good news


----------



## jjulie

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow and Friday.  I'm on Saturday so I'll need a few prayers from you all for then   xx


----------



## ypflying

mam..so sorry about your news..   you must be heartbroken..look after yourself and I hope your DH is with you ..

for all the rest of you lovely ladies    tomorrow will bring some good news!

sorry for the lack of posting but I have kept myself busy after shedding all my tears last weekend...

thank you so much all of you for your lovely messages ,, it's nice and comforting to know that we all support each other...xxx


----------



## jules75

Good luck to Winterberg & CaliCECH for tomorrow. 

Good luck to Tina for Friday and Julie for Saturday.

Ultra - how are you doing chick?

EJC - when is your OTD?

Keeping everything crossed for you all.    

xxxx


----------



## Tabi

Bet of luck to everyone testing today - wether it's your OTd or not!!!

Tabi xx


----------



## EJC79

Hi all! My OTD is Sunday, I poas this morning (I know! to early but I couldn't help myself!) it was neg, not surprised really.... I'm going to poas Saturday and Sunday morning, before I go for my blood test!
Wishing you other ladies testing these next few days the best of luck!!


----------



## ultrafirebug

EJC - its still early.  I'm waiting till Sunday eek.  Good luck ladies xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jules - I'm doing ok thanks.  The bleeding has stopped which is a relief.  Only a few more days till I know.  Hope all is well with you and good luck with your scan (read it on the other thread) xx


----------



## tina11

good luck to the ladies testing today.

ejc79- naughty you!! its too early. xxxx good luck sweetie 

ultra- good luck for sunday, glad the bleeding has stopped. 


my otd is tomorrow i am too scared to poas, i am thinking i will go straight for bloods.
i am so so scared as i have had no symptoms this week so am thinking it may have not worked.

what are you ladies feeling?


----------



## EJC79

Hey Tina11, I know! Naughty! I am just getting desperate, this week is going soooooo slow!!  Funny how we are all different, I really want to find out at home, I couldn't face a phone call! I'd rather find out at home poas first....
I'm also feeling the same as you, I've had no feelings or symptoms at all, so I'm finding it really hard to imagine it's worked ? At the moment I just feel like everything is on hold til Sunday, I just can't seem to focus on anything else really.....


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies,
I can't believe I'm about to write this.. have watched so many people write it over the years and almost given up hope that it would be our turn... but...
*We got a BFP!!!*

I poas this morning and there was a very, very light line (almost impossible to see unless you looked super hard and close) and then Dh and I were in tears! Did our bloods at the clinic and then waited around for a couple of hours for the call and they confirmed it  I don't think I could be happier - I didn't realise how much the last few years have taken their toll on me and how different I feel today. I'm like a new woman - I *can* do it!

I know it's early days, and obviously there's a level of caution, but there is so little to celebrate on this journey that today is a day for huge celebration for us .

*Cali*, have been thinking of you all day, how did it go with you honey? I hope it was good news too x
*Tina*, good luck for tomorrow sweetie - I spent last night crying and not sleeping as I was so concerned about dealing with today's outcome - I didn't think it had worked, had spotting and no pg symptoms apart from cramps.. hang on in there xx

Hello to everybody else, I hope everyone has a chance to post a BFP, God knows we all deserve it  xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Winter - congrats on your BFP  xx


----------



## tina11

winter- omg i am sooooooooo happy for you, i even had happy tears         
i can remember what you look like ( mainly your flowery tights, biut i saw you and your dh as he dropped something in the waiting room. lol

you enjoy your positive and relax.

did you get any symptoms hun? i am so scared i have never had a bfp on a preg test which is why i dnt want to poas. i just can not imagine it being positive for us. i am so scared.

How long do the bloods take to come back? 

xxxxxxxx

cali- hope you got good news too hun


----------



## winterberg

Thanks* Ultra & Tina* (I LOVE the banana dance! It's my favourite icon so thanks for that Tina, made me laugh )

Ok, so symptoms.. I had brown spotting days 12-14.. really dark brown. My boobs don't hurt at all (previous cycles they've really hurt a lot!). I had one or two dizzy spells when I lay down and other than that just mild AF type cramping which started after about a week and was quite sporadic but has become a permanent fixture now. It's just a dull ache low down. I'm not peeing more than usual, don't feel more tired, no weird taste, no queasiness... my levels are quite low today so they want me back in tomorrow to check they're going up ok. But she said 'you're pregnant' and that's all I wanted to hear  I hope you hear the same tomorrow honey xxx Timings-wise, I did my bloods at 9.30 and they called me at 11.30 so I had to go back in for immunes testing, full blood count and to pick up another prescription for more of the lovely clex, pred & gestone.

sending you all a big warm hug xx winter


----------



## jjulie

I am so happy for you winter. Congratations xx


----------



## bethany74

Wonderful news Winter! Congratulations to you and dh!


----------



## Tabi

Whoop yay Winterberg, over the moon for you xx

(My mobile cant see dancy smilies otherwise I'd put some in!)


----------



## winterberg

Thanks lovely ladies xx 
Keeping everything crossed for you all too xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Congratulations Winterberg, I hope you have a very healthy eight months ahead x


----------



## mamochka

Winter!!! Very Happy for you and your DH! Celebrate as much as you can! And be prepared for HCG race! xxxx


----------



## EJC79

Wow!! Such wonderful news! I can't imagine how thrilled you must feel!


----------



## CaliCECH

Wonderful news winter - HUGE congrats!!  

AFM - the same!! I cried when they told me on the phone. Did bloods at 9 and got the call at 11. Went straight back and did immunes and full blood count (7 vials!) and they want me back early tomorrow for next hcg check. Now the worrying begins in earnest as my understanding is they want it to double every 24/36 hours - is that right ladies?

Also what was your hcg today? always thought they wanted over 100 (mine was 6 but they said no, needs to be over 25 on day of test but what it is tomorrow is obviously significant. Again - would appreciate others experience/opinions. Having said that, I am just enjoying this day and will deal with tomorrow tomorrow if that makes sense   

Good luck tomorrow Tina.. Let us know how you get on.

Hugs to all.


----------



## jjulie

Wow CaliCECH that's fantastic news.  Two in one day for this thread that's sooooo good xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you Jjulie  

And lots of luck for you on Saturday keep us posted 

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Congrats to you too Cali x


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you Ultra!  
x


----------



## winterberg

Congratulations *Cali*!! That's amazing news - have been thinking of you all day and hoping it was good news  woohooo! 
Such an amazing feeling isn't it!? Your hcg was better than mine - mine was only 36 and my hpt was very weak too.. technically quite low but according to the nurse, still a pregnancy and nothing to worry about as long as it continues to go up  They told me that they have seen hcg of 18 (technically not a bfp) go all the way to live birth so I am just hoping and praying that mine has gone up (even a teensy bit) by tomorrow. My ET was day 6 so i think my embies might be a little slower developers/implanters than others.. that's what i'm telling myself anyway!! Most other clinics leave you at home with a HPT and see you for a 6 week scan so I think that it's great that they monitor us so closely and keep an eye on everything.

I'll be there around 7.30 for bloods too tomorrow and might hang out and wait for the call re results/intralipids.. do you fancy a coffee after bloods? xx

Thank you everyone for such warm words you're a lovely bunch you really are xx winter


----------



## jules75

Congratulations CaliCECH and Winterberg. That's fantastic news!!         

At first they ideally want it to double every 30 to 72 hours but everyone is different so although it will be hard try not to let it stress you out if it doesn't go as per the textbook. You will also find that ARGC can be over cautious so the main thing is to just enjoy your BFP and stay calm. On the first page of the BFP early days (up to 12 weeks) thread you'll find more info on HCG rates & lots of other helpful info. Me & some other lovely ladies are on there so pop on anytime if you've got any questions. 

Tina - Wishing you lots & lots of luck for tomorrow.    

Ultra - really glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Good luck also to JJulie & EJC for your OTD's.

Hi it everyone else.xx


----------



## bethany74

Wonderful news Cali, huge congrats to you and dh!   I think ideally the clinic like the hcg to double every 48 hours, however everything on the internet says that doubling every 48-72 hours is fine before the hcg reaches 1200, and these are generalisations anyway and we are all individuals! Try not to worry about that tonight though, enjoy this lovely moment! So pleased for you and Winter   x

Sending huge good wishes for you Tina, JJulie and EJ, keeping everything crossed for you all x


----------



## bethany74

Ultra- so pleased the bleeding has stopped. Not long now! xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Bethany.  Hope all is well with you xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you ALL for your lovely well wishes and congrats - you are all so lovely and this board is sooo supportive xx.  

Winter that's great to hear - we like those positive stories  
And thank you everyone for the info on levels...

Yes be lovely to get a cuppa - although I can't get there till 8.15/30 tomorrow so you may already have gone? Unless you do decide to wait in which case we hopefully will cross paths?

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow! 

xxx


----------



## EJC79

OMG.... I just poas and it was positive (1-2 weeks)!


----------



## CaliCECH

EJC79 - wonderful news on my way to repeat bloods - CONGRATS  
Are you in this morning for beta 

xx


----------



## winterberg

*Ejc* that's brilliant news! Congratulations!!!! Woohoo!
*Tina*, everything crossed for you for this morning xx
*Cali*, I'm here in the blue waiting room  grey coat with furry collar and uggs  hope to say hello!
Morning everyone else, hope it's a good day for you all xx

Afm, quite nervous about my beta today - really hope it's going up, have resisted googling but am aware it's a bit low  but trying to just keep positive :/ xx


----------



## tina11

cali- congrats am very happy for you hun, i am later for my bloods, are you waiting around?   your numbers increase nicely

ejc-wow congrats you must be over the moon. willl continue to get get darker, as you still have a few days till otd xx

winter- goodluck with your bloods today, i am sure they will be increasing nicely for you. i will be in a little later so if i see you will say hi.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EJC79

I cannot believe it!....do you think I should email ARGC to let them know?


----------



## Tabi

Cali & EJc - huge congratulations. That's excellent news. X

I POAS also (naughty only 8dp3dt) and its a nice dark BFP for me too!

Yay yay yay


----------



## CaliCECH

Did my repeat beta this morning. Feeling really nervous now as they have said that what happens today is important.

Winter I must have missed you! Hope you are doing ok hun..

Tina very best of luck today x

EJC79 when is your OTD? If it is v soon maybe not but if it's still more than a day or 2, perhaps email them yes so they can get you in easier?

Jjulie will be thinking of you tomorrow very best of luck x

Hi to everyone and keeping fingers crossed


----------



## CaliCECH

Tabi that's fantastic news   

xx


----------



## EJC79

Oh great news Tabi!! x

So my OTD was sunday, so I have just sent them an email, it would be nice to go in for the blood test tomorrow....just for that extra confirmation that it is a BFP!


----------



## bethany74

More wonderful news this morning ladies! Congratulations EJ and Tabi, that's such fabulous news!!!   xx

Thinking of you Tina and Julie and keeping everything crossed! x


----------



## winterberg

Congratulations *Tabi*! That's amazing news! Sounds like your levels will be high too with a strong line! Fabulous!!
My line is still weak , but hoping it strengthens up a bit over the next couple of days!

Sorry to miss you *Cali*, am back home now awaiting the scary call re second day results.. praying my levels have gone up, and hoping yours have too honey xx If they have, I'll be in for intralipids later today so might see you then 

*EjC*, hope you get to go in tomorrow! Such great news, well done! 

Wow, things are really busy and exciting - keeping everything crossed for everyone particularly *Tina* and *Julie*

AFM, I keep spontaneously bursting into tears.. it's either a sign that my hormones are still increasing or just the sheer weight of relief I'm feeling after years of pent up sadness  xxx


----------



## Tabi

Thank you everyone! Winterberg I hope they phone soon, I think spontaneously crying is fairly normal at this point 

EJC I hope you get in tomorrow, I'll be in on Monday for 1st beta and immunes testing.

Xx


----------



## CaliCECH

I am so sorry to bring the thread down ESP since it's been so positive lately but I have already had bad news. Hcg levels not rising 

Waiting for another call to see if there's anything that can be done, but seems hugely unlikely.

I'm just numb. How cruel to go from the joy of yesterday to this today.

Very very best of luck with your journeys ladies, and keeping fingers crossed for everyone.

xx


----------



## Tabi

Oh no Cali I'm so sorry, this is so unfair. What did they rise from and to? Did they leave long enough between tests?

Xxx


----------



## CaliCECH

They were 68 yesterday but dropped to 59 today. Numb.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Cali - so sorry to read about your levels.  Are they going to try anything? x


----------



## CaliCECH

Waiting for another call. Apparently, occasionally Mr T tries IVIG and predisolone in these situations, but not often.

Just numb. How cruel to happen the very next day. Would a negative yesterday have been easier I wonder?

x


----------



## EJC79

Tabi, was Monday your OTD? I've now worried myself I've got a false positive! 
Cali,  stay positive, I don't understand it, could your levels not rise again? I'm not quite up with what the levels should and shouldn't be?  Are you on the steroids anyway? I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you so much..

I think if they rise but only a bit, steroids can sometimes help. But sadly my levels have fallen from initial 68 to 59 today. So it is probably game over and I just wait to mc.

Thank you ladies for your support and kind words. xx


----------



## bethany74

Oh Cali, I am so very very sorry to hear this, are the clinic getting back to you today?    xxxx


----------



## tina11

cali - i am so sorry hun    i really hope you are ok

winter- hope you are ok hun, its normal with all the hormones to be crying, i have been the same. i really hope your levels increase hun.

afm- got that phone call and i can not believe it. its a BFP for me. my levels were 555 i think. i was in so much shock i dnt really know what she said to me.

xxxxx


----------



## Tabi

EJC yes otd is Monday, the line is dark so I'm certain it's not a false positive. Just anxious about beta numbers now... Was your actual otd today?

Cali I so hope there is something they can try, i am surprised they tested only 1 day after. As you said it's too cruel, I wish there were a magic wand <hugs>

Tina that's wonderful news - what day are you your levels are high yes? - maybe more than 1 in there?!

Xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Huge congrats Tina that's an amazing number. x


----------



## EJC79

my OTD is on sunday, I used the clear blue digital this morning as I wanted to see the words and not wonder if I could see a line! I did use a boots own brand on Thursday morning too, im sure that was neg but then I was thinking I could see a faint line?? I then googled about false positives and found things from a few years ago about the digital ones giving fales positives!! 

Tina, thats great news! can someone explain what the levels should be? is it between a certain number? must they be over a certain number? 
xx


----------



## Tabi

EJC your brave, I'm saving the digital so it definitely says yes!! I am not sure of the rules about numbers, I think everyone is different so try not to worry til they talk to you and tell you how they are.


----------



## EJC79

Tabi, I think I am mad!....I got two of the clear blue digital ones (expensive!), I planned to test using those ones today and tomorrow! I thought it would be easier having it in writing on the test! 'Pregnant'  I had a feeling testing thursday would be too early, which is why I used the boots cheapy one!!  So I now have one digital left and im going to do it tomorrow morning, just to make sure todays was working!?! im being paraoid??


----------



## Tabi

Haha EJC yes you are! But totally understandably, welcome to crazy town. I might use frer tomorrow and if its still dark use the digital! Loopy  x


----------



## EJC79

Just do it!! haha   x


----------



## mamochka

I have heard they like b-HCG to be above a 100 but there are a lot of success stories with numbers below 50 which lead to live births. Huge congratulations to Tina, Tabi, EJ! If you get your positive before OTD just go a do the test because the sooner they can do intralipids or whatever they decide is needed the better

Winter are you OK today?   

Cali hun, I am so sorry to hear about the decrease, it is the cruelest joke - I had to go through this in June and still wondering what went wrong    

Julie, Ultra - good luck ladies!!!  

xxx


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies, been eying to post for hours but no reception in the bowels of argc!

Tina congratulations!! So happy for you - your number are outrageously good! Xx
Ejc, congratulations too honey! Get t the clinics asap! X
Cali, I don't know what to say honey.. I am in exactly the same situation   
Mamochka, thanks for thinking of me, how are you doing honey? xxxx

My hcg is down today too, this is just such a horrendously cruel part of the process  yesterday was 36, today 32. So I had one day over five years of waiting to be happy, and I'm utterly devastated  

They have me the option to go in and do intralipids ahead of my immunes results coming back tomorrow. The doctor said this has a slim chance of working (5%) but I decided to take that chance so spent an hour hooked up to the iv crying quietly  girls this is such a tough ride, I'm not sure how much more I can do  now just waiting to do more bloods tomorrow but I think it's over. 

Cali, you're not alone sweetie x


----------



## tina11

winter - i am so so sorry    i really pray that the intralipids help and it goes up for you tomorrow. 

was thinking of you today hun and checking for your reply. i am so sorry that you were crying whilst having the intralipds. i can not imagine how you feel.

cali- are they seeing you again tommorrrow? i really   your levels increase too.

xxxxxx


----------



## EJC79

Oh winter! I'm really sending you positive thoughts right now!! I just don't understand it, it's so hard this whole thing!  
I emailed the clinic and asked if I could go in Saturday and they replied saying to come in Sunday ..... Could I just turn up Saturday do you think?


----------



## Tabi

Winterberg that's awful, I can't imagine you havin to sit there and go through that I'm so sorry. You are amazing for doing everything you can to help your odds, I really hope that that the news is better soon xx


----------



## bethany74

Winterberg, I am so sorry to hear this Lovely, I was hoping so much that you and Cali's numbers would have gone up today. I think it's really good that you had the intralipids as every chance is important to take. I'm so sorry you were understandably so upset in the dungeon, I hope you weren't down there by yourself   I will be thinking of you both for your tests tomorrow and sending lots of good wishes for your numbers and love xxxx  

Tina, congratulations on your bfp to you and dh, that's really wonderful news xx


----------



## bethany74

EJ, I'm not sure whether you can just arrive at the clinic, did they already give you your yellow bloods form after you had your transfer? Try not to stress and worry if you can (so much easier said than done I know), I haven't heard of clearblue giving false positives so I'm sure all will be okay, I know it's horrible waiting for the confirmation from the clinic, hang in there xx


----------



## winterberg

Thanks girls xx really appreciate your kindness xx have had a good cry, shout, rant and hug and been out with DH to buy a Christmas tree so that will keep me occupied tonight..

Sending you all warm hugs and wishes xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Oh Winter I'm so so sad and sorry to hear you've got the same situ as me it's HIDEOUS

Mr T has asked that I come in and do bloods at ARGC at 7 (not HCA) and wait couple of hours for that result and maybe do intrallipids. Guess that decision will depend in tomorrow's number. They didn't actually mention the 5% chance it offers. Tbh now knowing that, I really am not sure about going. Is it just delaying the inevitable? I hope it's ok for me to post that, appreciate it's totally personal and of course a chance is better than nothing. I'll probably go, don't want any what ifs...

Sorry you too went through this too Mam - it is as you say a cruel joke. xx

Winter will you be back tomorrow? It would be really nice to meet/chat if you are. Keeping fingers crossed for you after the intrallipids. Xx

Still numb.


----------



## winterberg

Oh *Cali*, I agree with you - it sort of is delaying the inevitable but we decided that if I didn't try it, we may regret it  Particularly as its the only time I've ever been pregnant, no matter how brief it may have been.. 5% is a chance right! And your chances may be way better than mine - my levels were already fairly low/cautious - yours are double mine! Good luck xx

I'm in tomorrow for bloods bewtween 8-9am but at HCA not ARGC so will probably miss you again! I guess I'll know by lunchtime, I don't hold out much hope but saving the long hot bath and large glass of red for tomorrow night.. just in case 

love wb xx

ps *EJC*, i think they probably make everybody's OTD date the same (ie day 15) so they have a true comparison - if they tested you earlier, they wouldn't be able to follow their data predictions/stats etc. Enjoy your day tomorrow, only one more to wait - at least you know already!! x


----------



## CaliCECH

Yes I absolutely get that - feel more or less the same. Reading your signature you've been through so much and this is so so unfair.

What a shame we will miss each other again. I will be there till the results but if the number has gone down again tomorrow (so - two drops) I can't imagine there'd be any point doing intrallipids?? What do you think? I wonder why they didn't ask me to come in and do them today?? I don't understand......

Take care hon and please keep me posted. I really do hope it works for you. xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Winter & Cali (if you have it) - really hope you will both be in the 5% *hugs*

xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you Ultra xx


----------



## Leftleg

I'm really sorry to read your posts Winter and Calicech, I hope you'll be able to stay sane during the next few hours I know how horrible it is waiting for results. I hope with all my heart it will be good news for you both tomorrow  

Tina, Tabi and EJC congrats on your BFP   good luck to anyone else testing tomorrow


----------



## jules75

Winter and Cali - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I really hope things get better tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you both.    

Tina, Tabi & EJC - congratulations. That's fantastic news.   

JJulie - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.    

Ultra - good luck for Sunday.   ^pray

Xxx


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you for messages and support.

Winter how are you doing hon? I'm now in Starbucks waiting for results of the blood test. Do pop by if you fancy it after your bloods at HCA.. Totally understand if you don't feel like it though. Big hugs.

Good luck to everyone testing today and over the weekend. Fingers crossed for positives with nice big hcg levels.

x


----------



## winterberg

Hi cali, good luck honey x I'm on my way in with DH so think I'll do my bloods and run away! They don't need me to hang out so think we're going to go for a walk in the park  

Everything crossed for both of us - keep strong xx
Julie   xxxx


----------



## jjulie

Bfn for me  
Good luck to everyone with your results or future cycles xx


----------



## bethany74

I'm so sorry JJulie    xx


----------



## winterberg

Oh Julie, I'm so sorry xxxxx  That's such crap news 

It's all over for us too - my beta was 20 today  officially now a bfn.
Not sure what next... Adoption maybe... Not sure I could do donor.. We're still not sure why things aren't working for us - we seem to have all the ingredients and get good eggs/fertilisation but it's just fail after fail   not sure I can do a 6th cycle.. Feels like we're just spending money on heartache  

I wish you all luck and admire your determination and bravery, this is so hard and so unfair.. Sending you all a big hug xx


----------



## jules75

I'm really sorry Julie. Sending you & your DH big hugs.    Xx

Oh Winterberg. This process can be so cruel. Give yourselves some time to heal & then you'll figure out what's best for you. Wishing you lots of luck for the future and sending lots of hugs.   .xx


----------



## Tabi

Julie that's sad news so sorry for you. Good luck with whatever you try next x

Winterberg I was hoping you would have different news to that, so sorry it hasn't worked out for you again. Some time (and some wine) may help you decide what's next, sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## CaliCECH

I'm so sorry julie to hear about your bfn.

Oh winter it's so cruel and awful. I hope you are doing 'ok' (as in, treating yourself and dh to something nice and don't forget hot bath and wine later). Sending big hugs

AFM it's the same, went down to 47 today. Mr R confirmed it's all over. I totally went to pieces there and he was incredibly kind and supportive. I was in the back (admin) room with him talking (crying) for quite some time. It is so tough because the cycle apparently went very well, got a lot of eggs, a high fertilisation rate across Ivf and icsi and all was fine. NK cells came through the fax while I was in the back room and they were ok too. Cytokines will come back on Tuesday so we will see. Otherwise it is probably chromosomal. 

Good luck to tomorrow's testers.

Winter give yourself time to grieve and breathe before you make the next set of decisions...thinking of you...

Cx


----------



## seamermaid

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining you. I will start dr/sniffing tomorrow. I see most of you ladies are on your 2ww or have just got your results. Is anyone starting treatment around now or over Xmas? I couldn't find a Dec/Jan thread. 
I have been following all your progress.  I'm so sad for those of you who haven't got the results you wanted. I know it must be so hard. For those of you who got your bfp I'm really happy for you.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Sea - the thread is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=314854.0 but you are more than welcome to join us if you like. Good luck with your cycle.

Winter & Cali - so sorry it wasn't better news. Good luck with whatever you decide to do in the future with regards to treatment.

xx


----------



## jules75

CaliCECH - I'm really sorry. Sending you & your DH big hugs. 

Ultra - good luck for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you.    

Seamermaid - good luck with your cycle.xx


----------



## jjulie

Have wanted to cry and punch things all day so dh has been keeping me at arms length but is being very lovely.
2ww is the hardest thing in whole cycle. I have no idea how to keep yourself busy and not go completely loopy. I certainly didn't manage it.
The next negative cycle follow up appointment is in january so don't know what they will say but we will see what they say/suggest xx


----------



## EJC79

Really sorry to hear your news Jjulie..... I'm now scared my levels will be low tomorrow! It just all can seem so cruel , I'm not sure what's worse? A neg , or teased by a positive! It makes me so angry and sad .....


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bfn for us. Not suprised after bleeding. Going back early next year for frosties. Going to give up work to concentrate on treatment and if doesnt work adoption. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## winterberg

So sorry ultra firebug xxxx  It's just so hard to keep going and staying positive  thank god you have your frosties, I hope that one or two of those may turn out to be your future kids xxxxxx good luck and take care xx wb


----------



## EJC79

Hi all, well my bloods came back as positive only my level was only 27?! I'm in again tomorrow for another blood test, now I'm really worried as I had a 6day ET so thought it would be much higher!?  
I looked on a website that said if you're 16 days past ovulation (which I guess would be my EC) by day 15 should be nearly 200!


----------



## Tabi

EJc try not to worry until that 2nd beta comes in - if it doubles then its fine!  I am not sure if 27 is low for a 6day et but I do know that whatever answer I want to find I can find on the Internet if I look hard enough!!!

Ultra firebug so sorry I hope that you have lots of nice things planned to help, praying your frosted are the ones! X

Jjulie look after yourself and your dh, hope your follow up appointment gets you some answers x


All this talk of numbers means I am petrified of my beta tomorrow, and even more of the 2nd one. I always knew it was a numbers game I just didn't realise how much...

Hugs to everyone x


----------



## EJC79

It's so hard, this is far worse than the 2ww.... I see so many things on the internet, mainly that that's too low (although ARGC said its fine)  I just think if my clear blue picked up a positive Friday and it's only 28 today then it maybe dropping?? This while thing can be so cruel, I'm finding it hard to keep positive today
Good luck with yours tabi!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks ladies. Been to Cadburys world which helped keep my mind off things. When I get back I have a ton if Christmas pressies to wrap and a friend coming over this evening. 

Ejc - over 25 is fine and like tabi says if it doubles you will be fine. Congrats on your BFP.

Xx


----------



## EJC79

Thanks Ultra.... I'm just feeling pants about it. Nurse just called me, I'm in tomorrow for bloods (inc re test in my immunes) then I'm lined up for intripids if my levels still low, so I have to hang around, I'm hoping they call me early. I just thought that if a clear blue test picked it up on Friday then it would have had to have been 25 then, so hasn't really gone up much at all?


----------



## winterberg

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow *EJC* - I hope you get good news x
I hope you're ok *JJulie* and *Cali* (or as ok as you can be) sending you both a  xx
Best of luck everyone else - I thought I'd share a little affirmation I have hanging in my bathroom cabinet.. it helps sometimes when I'm feeling desperate and sad.. and has somehow got me through the last three or four years.. so it might help you xx

*I'm too positive to be doubtful,
too optimistic to be fearful 
and too determined to be defeated.*

lots of love, winter xx


----------



## Barleybelle

Ultra, CaliCech, Winterberg and Jjulie, I'm devastated for you all, what heartbreaking news there has been on here this week, it's just so cruel and unfair, huge hugs to you all    

Tabi and EJC79, congratulations to you both on your Bfp's, I hope you both get good beta readings tomorrow x


----------



## CaliCECH

EJ very very best of luck tomorrow..

Winter how are you doing? I love your positive affirmation. x

Am so sorry for all of the bfn's we've had on here lately, how is everyone doing?

Fab to hear about the bfp's though  

AFM I'm doing better than yesterday (what a truly horrible day) but feel no sense of AF on its way (too early?). Strangely my boobs feel more sore and swollen again (like they did after ET and all the way up to OTD but then felt far less from OTD onwards which I knew was not a good sign) so I'm assuming this probably does mean AF is approaching...

I really don't like the term 'chemical pregnancy' (obviously I accept that's what it is/was) as it makes it sound almost not real or something. Realise it's not 'viable' but you are/were still pregnant after all...

Haven't decided about 'what next' yet. Still feels a little soon to imagine going through this again. Need some time...

Hugs to all


----------



## jules75

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post to say I'm really sorry to Ultra. Sending you both big hugs. Take done time out to rest & then I really hope that next year is your year. 

EJC & Tabi - keeping everything crossed for your beta results tomorrow.   

Hope everyone else is ok.

Jules xxxx


----------



## CaliCECH

Yes - so sorry to hear ultra, gutting.

Hope everyone's doing 'ok'.

Good luck tomorrow to those testing and/or getting betas.

x


----------



## mamochka

Ultra- really-really upset for you! Glad you still have frosties though!

EJ -   you will get an increase tomorrow!

Tabi - best of luck tomorrow!

PS  - and then the Oct-Nov thread will be shut down(((?


----------



## EJC79

Thanks everyone, I'm on my way and feeling really nervous , I was a mess last night, it's so hard to stay positive, I'm trying but just have that gut feeling ....it's going to feel like a long wait! 
Good luck tabi! 
x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks ladies.  I'm doing ok.  Lots of exciting things on the horizon (my son might be in a film which starts filming next year and I have my husbands 40th to sort out).  

I thought it might be nice if people want to post in here every so often to let us know how they are getting on? 

xx


----------



## CaliCECH

It would be really nice to keep the thread going so we can all keep in touch/ let everyone know how we're doing - it's been such a supportive thread.

Or - does it just get shut down now that the Oct/Nov cycles are all complete?

x


----------



## winterberg

Hi girls, I think they keep the threads in archive so we should be ok - I'd like to stay in touch with you all.. you've been a lovely gang and I'd like to follow your journeys.

Actually, I know this is probably a bit early, but would anybody like to meet up for *wine* and a chat?

I met two lovely girls from a previous cycle buddy thread and we see each other every now and again which is lovely but I think cycling at argc can be particularly intense and lonely (we're surrounded by people but never know their names!) so it would be nice to have a little catch up in person every now and then. There's something nice about going out with people who are in a similar situation even if you don't spend the whole night talking about it! I know I can feel quite alienated in normal social situations these days..

Not sure about you all but we seem to be surrounded by people moaning about being pregnant '_again_' or how '_hard it is having kids_' or already have kids and think they understand our yearning because they want siblings... when we don't know if we'll ever be a parent and have already given so much of our time, effort, mind, body and soul - not to mention sanity and cash - with no success 

Anyway, I'm waffling (oops almost ranting)... but if you're up for meeting (anywhere but nature's kitchen please!!) I am very much up for it - i live in Clapham but happy to meet centrally if others are up for it  xxx wb

ps *EJC* & *Tabi* best of luck for today's results ladies xx


----------



## mamochka

Winter - this is a very good initiative - i am in! Centrally sounds good for me.


----------



## winterberg

Oh yay, that's two of us  any more? x


----------



## kezzababes

Big hugs to those that have had bad news this week x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Kezza.  Hope all is well with you.

I've changed the name of the group to Chit Chat - Long Term Chat Buddies October/November Cyclers 2013.  

I would definately be up to meeting up xx


----------



## EJC79

Hi all, sounds a lovely idea winter! Id be up for that - like you say, not natures kitchen! 
Well, I had bad news today..my levels dropped to 20! I have to go for another blood test tomorrow and depending on that result possibly have the intripalids - I asked if there was any point, she said she's seen this happen and it had worked, so I'm going, but I'm really not sure, it seems pretty obvious it's game over for me....she said to 'prepare for the worse' I just feel this prolongs it?


----------



## winterberg

Oh EJC, I'm so sorry  .. not sure what to say.. I know exactly how you feel honey.. elation and then the worst disappointment / limbo / uncertainty 

I guess there is still some hope though..? There must be if they're suggesting going in again tomorrow. My HCG was 36 on OTD, next day 32 (so I did intralipids as Dr R said the two readings were classed as 'the same' with only slight variance and had a 5-10% chance of uplifting the results - if it was an immunes issue), and next day my hcg was 20 and I was told to stop all meds...  

Who knows.. if you google, you'll find success stories for people who's HCG was 15 at 6weeks.. but I kind of think that you find what you want to find on google.. don't give up though honey - if they think you have a chance, it's a chance right? And I think you have to take it if you're offered it and it feels right xxxx

Sending you a big hug and adding you to the wine club (as a 'maybe') - hopefully you won't need it x


----------



## winterberg

Ps *ultrafirebug* you're in too  yippee looking forward to it xx


----------



## CaliCECH

EJC I'm sorry you've had this news today and for the emotions you are no doubt experiencing. What a rollercoaster.. But I agree with Winter a chance is a chance and Mr R wouldn't say or suggest it otherwise. In my case they said there was no point doing the Intralipids because it dropped 3 days in a row (68 on OTD, 59 the next day, 47 the following day). So they said to stop all meds. You've had two readings so it is at least possible that with the help of Intralipids it could go up the next day. I know it's only a small chance but as winter also said a chance is still a chance.

Also wanted to say I'm up for the drink in Central London too!

x


----------



## jjulie

Evening all, I hope you're all ok.  I am certainly a lot better today than I was on Saturday. Thank you for all your kind words.

We got back home last night after a month away and my bed was just amazing.

All I can say is I am so glad I did a poas even though I said I wasn't going to do one as it gave us a couple hours heads up and we got to think of our questions for when we got the phonecall.  I sent an email requesting a follow up consult but we had to head back in to the ARGC to hand over sharps bin before we flew home so asked then and we got first available consult for 3 Jan which was good.  Anyway this morning I had a reply to my email with the first available consult on 17 Dec....   I managed to jump 2 weeks woo hoo!

We have decided to try again in January assuming my cycle returns to normal after 1 month (we were on natural protocol so shouldn't take too long).  Obviously we will have the FSH lottery again but you've got to be in it to win it! 

As an ivf/icsi nube I can say with certainty that it is if not the hardest one of hardest things I have ever had to do and it makes you realise how strong as a person you have to be to go through the process. We only had to do small hormone doses for a short amount of time unlike a lot of you who have to do a lot more.  The daily injections, hormonal flares, secrets you have to keep from people and a whole lot of other pressures have meant I now have new found admiration to everyone who chooses to do this.  I showed my mil my tummy bruises this morning and her face only proved to me that people who don't have to go through this or know anyone who has don't realise what we go through.  I wish it wasn't such a taboo subject and that we could be more open.  But I know I don't want people to treat me differently.  I feel like a slightly sad but empowered woman who feels like she can take on the world at the moment.  Grrrrrr  

I would certainly love to meet up but as I don't live in UK it would only be possible if it was when I was in London.  Maybe January!! xx


----------



## EJC79

Thanks winter/Cali..... I just feel dreadful, it's so cruel .... My first level was so low I just knew something was wrong. I was feeling devastated earlier now I'm feeling angry and just want to scream! I hate my body, I feel utterly useless!! x


----------



## winterberg

Oh *ejc*, be kind to yourself honey xxxx have a good scream and cry and then wrap yourself up warm and have a hug xxx tomorrow will at least give you some answers - I think the limbo is the worst bit 

*Julie*, sounds like it was lovely getting home after being away for so long - that's amazing that you're going to try again in jan. Hopefully we can keep you company and meet up while you're here xx

So it sounds like we have a good little gang! Mamochka, ultrafirebug, Calicech, me and ejc (maybe) and Julie (in jan) 
I am up for meeting ASAP (do you hear the note of desperation!?) so how does next Thursday 19th dec work for everyone? Julie we'll get another date in for jan too xx
Fingers crossed we get a full house!
Winter xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Winter - I wont be able to make that date.  Hope to make the next one.

I handed in my notice yesterday.  Last working day will be 7th Feb.  My son might be filming 10th Feb for 8 weeks so will be his chaparone if he does.  If not we will do a transfer Feb/Mar time.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Hi Winter and all - I also can't do thurs 19th. Could do fri 20th instead (just as another option) otherwise I will be at the next one - January?

Hope everyone doing ok. The distraction of work this week is actually helping me.

xx


----------



## mamochka

Girls good morning,

Winter - I can do both Thur and Fri tentatively as DH is going away again(((

EJ - let out your emotions hun whatever they are and accept it is a cruel lottery for all of us. I hope you make a right decision tomorrow

Julie - i really like your 'slightly saddened but empowered woman' pma, in a way i feel the same...

Girls, we can do it! The only problem is someone needs to print some money ...


xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mam - how long are you staying in the UK for?

Just arranged my follow up appointment call on 7th Jan x


----------



## mamochka

Ultra - unfortunately my current medical visa is until end of March. If hubby is transferred  back to London (where we met) with his company then i will fly back to Moscow in March and submit for a new visa as a spouse for someone who has work permit and then it will be for longer and probably i will be able to work  

xx


----------



## winterberg

Hi ladies, shall we go for jan for our meet up instead? Give us all time to regroup, organise follow ups, get our lives back etc? Be a shame for people to miss out on the first one !

I am around any time from the 6th jan onwards so does somebody want to suggest a couple of dates and we'll pick the one that works best. I would prefer weds/thurs if ok with you ladies xx

Wb x


----------



## EJC79

Hi all , well it's game over, my level was 10. How cruel this same situation has happened to a few of us. I have to go in Friday for one more beta test but they said to stop all meds as it's not a viable pregnancy.
I'm very sad but I got that all out last night (my poor DH - he was also so upset) so I kind of prepared myself for today.
On a positive note, I'm looking forward to a big glass of wine tonight!!
thanks for all your support xx


----------



## Tabi

EJC sorry to read your news, i hope the wine helps with the anger xx

Enjoy your get together ladies, I don't live in the UK either but hope that you all get what you dream of soon xxx


----------



## kezzababes

All in all this really was an unlucky thread! I'm really hoping that 2014 is luckier for all of us. 


In terms of a meet up, it will all depend on whether I can get a babysitter or not. I might be in London for scans, blood tests etc as I start my monitoring cycle at the lister on 22nd dec so if I am then I could sneak away and come for a quick drink.


----------



## bethany74

EJ, I am so very sorry Lovely     xx


----------



## Barleybelle

EJC, sorry to hear your news pet, it's so hard  

Tabi, how are you getting on, are your beta's going ok x

Girls, it would be too hard for me to meet up, would mean a flight and accommodation, which is an awful shame as I'd love that, but I hope you all really enjoy it when you do arrange it.

This thread has been very unlucky, I can't believe so many of us ended up with heartbreak but hopefully 2014 will be more positive for us all. I really don't know what we'll do yet, we have our review on 16th so we'll see what they say then. At the moment I'm saying no more, I can't go through it again, but deep down I don't think I'm ready to give up the dream yet x


----------



## CaliCECH

EJC79 I'm so sorry to hear you've had the same horrible experience. Thinking of you. x

How is everyone doing?

AFM I've got a question I'm wondering if anyone might be able to help with. I stopped all meds on Saturday (when bloods came back at 47 and Mr R said it was effectively all over). But I still have no sign of AF (or v v early mc?). Everything is pretty much as it was. Is this normal? Should I be worried? They've asked me to go in for another beta tomorrow - how painful. I really hope I don't get one of the less good ones on reception who asks me if it's for pregnancy...

x


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi CaliCech, I stopped my meds on Sunday and started spotting on Weds night with full bleed starting on Thursday, so four days later. I hope tomorrow goes ok for you without any insensitive questions


----------



## tina11

Ej- I am so so sorry hun!!  
Life can be so unfair sometime....but never give up on your dream. 

This has been a hard week for this thread, hope everyone is doing ok. 
Winter, Cali. Mam how are you all? You are all amazing people and I always believe good things happen to hood people. 

Xxxxx


----------



## winterberg

Ejc, so so sorry honey  xx
Cali, I'm still waiting for the hideous AF too.. Just brown spotting for me - gross..
Hi kezza, Tabi, barley belle, tina, ultra, Bethany and Mamochka, how are you all? Xx

It was seriously the most unlucky thread! But I have taken some positives - we had the best graded embies we've ever had on day 3, we got a good blast (first time it was a fully expanded blast) and we got a positive test for the first time. This gives me hope.  But I'm still not sure I can go to round 6.. Time will tell. In the meantime, we're going to start looking at adoption - we really need a process which has a better chance of working and I'm actually surprisingly excited by adopting (having previously dreaded the thought of 'moving on'). So, interesting times.. My sister arrives tomorrow for the weekend yippeeee! But I'm getting a cold which is crap timing 
Love to all xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Winter - we are going to adopt if our frosties don't work.  We agreed to have 3 full cycles, and use any frosties, and then call time on it.  We only have our frosties left now.  Good luck with whatever you decide and who knows we might be on the adoption thread together xx


----------



## mamochka

EJ - so sorry, no words, try to regroup but still take time to grieve  

Cali - after chemical my AF came in 5-6 day in July after really strong progesterone support

Winter, Ultra - you are very strong and brave ladies! but i wish you luck with frosties and/or maybe another fresh cycle before that. I think adoption in UK is a very tricky process based on what my SIL is going through now (i posted on adoption thread earlier)

Tina - hello dear, I am fine - feeling better everyday. I know i am still at the beginning of the journey (but kind of late) and hopeful for future cycles + learning curve about my body reacting to IVF was very steep. We made a decision to never put back after fresh cycle unless they will be able to control my response better. In a way i think we wasted 3 embies in June when we put them back after fresh cycle when i had ohss and very high estradiol. I hope your numbers are dividing nicely and i am wishing you uneventful pregnancy 

Kezza - hope you are doing well and DS is distracting you))

Julie - how are you!?

AFM,  i think i am fine already despite the occasional cry. I am trying to embrace and luckily i do not feel any anger inside just some sadness. DH got me to sort out an unexpected holidays plans for january - so I am busy with that. 
Strangely, i have done a few ovulation sticks and they show two lines, i guess my estradiol is still high and this is not true ovulation  Also need to get back to my yoga routine

Have a good day ladies!! xxx


----------



## winterberg

Good luck with those snowbabies *Ultra* - I was so sad when we had nothing for the freezer.. it's nice to know you can have another couple of attempts without having to put your body back through it all again xx

*Mamochka*, it sounds as though you're doing ok so far, well done for being so brave xx Yes I think it is tricky to adopt here but from what I hear they are desperate for adopters but make the process hard in order to deter people who aren't 100% committed to the cause.. so it can seem hard but you have to keep pushing through.. we all know what that's like eh?! Sounds like it's definitely a bumpy journey but I feel ready to explore and see where it leads to.. best of luck for your sil xx

*Cali*, I just started bleeding a couple of hours ago (I took my last meds on friday night so five days for me). I feel the bleed will help purge the meds/hormones and sadness.. I just want my body back now so I can get on with life and back to pilates/yoga maybe a bit of zumba when the ovaries have shrunk down enough to do some pelvic grinding!!

AFM, I went to argc today to hand over my sharps box and book my follow up (Jan 6th), also had to have a blood test to check that hcg is back down to 0... so just waiting for that lovely call. DH and I booked an hour with a counsellor who happened to be in the bloods building (!) so we did that too.. was quite helpful just to talk to someone unconnected and interestingly, she suggested we might think about natural ivf (ie they just take your one natural egg each month) because I ovulate and my AMH is ok. She said that the body often produces a stronger egg itself when not forced on to produce 10 etc.. Couldn't help but think of a 'prize laying hen' with one golder egg vs forced on battery versions.. As you can tell by my post today, one minute I'm ready to give it all up, and the next I want to try again.. it's still too early to decide either way but I do think five aggressive cycles have filled my body with chemicals and hormones and nastiness that I'd just like to get rid of.. and maybe, just maybe, we might find a way to a family that is less invasive/unhealthy and potentially kinder/more natural. We'll see...

Sending you all hugs  - I'm so glad you're there.. and we have this.
wb xx


----------



## mamochka

Yes, Winter, that is what i want too - at most 3-5 eggs (not 23) but stronger ones! I have heard Create specialize in natural IVF.


----------



## kezzababes

Cali- it took me 6 days to get af after finishing the meds. Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you Winter, Kezza, Mam and Barley for letting me know when your AF came. I stopped meds on Friday and no sign yet but from what you've experienced, sounds like it should be any day. Haven't been to ARGC for final beta yet - work is busy and haven't wanted to go back in there yet - too painful.

Winter and Ultra it sounds as though you're both being strong, brave and positive regarding looking forward and into the potential of adoption. Ultra will you do a FET first do you think and Winter will you consider one more cycle but mild/natural this time do you think? Glad to hear that the counsellor was helpful Winter, good timing that they were at the bloods place when you were there?

Mam it also sounds like you're doing well. Such strong ladies all of you! It is good to hear you don't feel anger and I like the sound of planning a holiday!

Interesting what Winter and Mam have said about mild/natural Ivf. I asked about it as an option for this cycle (my fsh and amh are ok especially for my age) and I'd also heard a bit about quality decline with lots of eggs. I asked Mr R if this was a factor in the outcome I've now had and he said the fertilisation rate on my eggs was very good and if quality was an issue this wouldn't have happened? I got 18 eggs, 12 fertilised (6 Ivf, 6 icsi) and ended up with 7 that were viable (1 x 3d transfer grade 4, 2x 5d blasts can't remember grades but were 'good', 4 frosties which were 'average' grades again can't remember exacts). Estradiol was high and I did have mild ohss as in was bloated and dehydrated and from EC onwards was told to drink 3-4l of water, which I did. The symptoms never worsened though so they thought all was fine. 

In terms of learnings and things to ask at my follow up - is it worth asking about the quality quantity thing as you have mentioned? Before they said that they wanted a good amount because at my age so many end up non-viable and/or chromosonally abnormal (not that they can tell the latter) and so the odds are improved with more eggs. But this seems to fly in the face if the quality issue? Be keen to hear your views in this as it sounds as though you know more than me.

Hope everyone else is also doing ok.

x


----------



## mamochka

Cali, we seem to be in similar positions! 

They also told me in July that i did really-really well for my age etc etc but my OHSS was horrible for 3 days and I am sure that could not be a positive impact on implantation. Also i understand there is no exact science and statistical rules of thumbs do not work for everyone, therefore better to go what YOUR body is telling you (if you are in tune of course). 
I am still not sure about PGD in the future. I met another russian woman in summer and she did pgd on her 9 embrios and all were with anomalies.
So still a lot of thinking to do but the quality over quantity thought i am going to tell them at the follow up consultation

let me know what you think xxx


----------



## seamermaid

Ladies I hope you don't mind me asking a question on here as I know most of you have already cycled at ARGC and I could really do with your insight and experience. I have been told I need to have a hysteroscopy once my period comes. They mentioned that if I have private insurance it can sometimes be paid for by insurance if the referral letter is worded carefully. ARGC told me to ask my GP to do the referral letter but she has refused. Has anyone does this procedure and had it paid for by private insurance instead of self funded through the ARGC? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Cali - we are using our frosties first.  Was planning February for transfer but DS is going to be filming around then so it might be delayed.  I would mention about egg/embryo quality to see if they have any suggestions on what they will do next time.

Mam - I would of done PGD on my frosties if they tested the fetus and found abnormalities.  Unfortunately it was not collected as it was not in the tissue so I have no idea if my embies are ok.  

Sea - sorry to read your GP won't do the referal letter.  Are you part of a larger practice?  Could you see one of the other doctors and ask them to do it?  Cheeky I know.

x


----------



## winterberg

Hi Ladies xx

*Seamermaid*, I had a hysteroscopy & laparoscopy covered by private insurance (Pru) but it took over a year to get the money back and also my op was 'exploratory' and they actually diagnosed endometriosis so it was a slightly different case. i paid for the hyst at argc... i think everyone does it.. just another expense eh!?

*Ultra*, good news that you will be able to do a FET early next year  something to focus on between now and then! x

*Cali*, it sounds like you had good quality if you had that many viable embryos and some for the freezer - sounds like the protocol and meds were a good match for you.. did you do immunes as well? I hope you get AF soon so you can physically 'let go' and hopefully start to feel better - I definitely feel better already xx

*Mam*, I've been thinking about PGD too... I asked about it on ET day too as we still had a few left at the clinic that weren't good enough to freeze and thought it would be good to test them so we could learn something.. they said they can't.. no idea why 

Not really sure where to go next if we do decide to have another go.. DH is convinced it's something to do with him that makes our embies give up.. I respond really well to stims, have good lining, usually get good eggs (not too many but ok maturity etc), fertilisation is ok, but everything starts to go wrong on day 4 (which apparently is when the egg stops 'driving' the growth and the sperm takes over). We've had mixed success getting to blast (ie very few times) and starting to really see a pattern of embies struggling to get to blast and giving up early. Not sure if it's a genetic issue between us (can we really have much more bad luck??) or whether I"m just being over stimmed and would be better letting my body choose and grow the best egg it can (apparently a good egg can overcome a sperm's shortfall).

Tough call I think.. I have had a good look at Create's website.. they really focus on helping people with low amh so not sure it's right for me but I do like the idea of no stims meds.. just support for the 2ww. In the meantime, DH has vowed to give up drinking completely for 6 months (he hardly drinks anyway!) and wear loose pants/not take baths etc to see if we can get his quality up.

Bit of a rant now so apologies in advance..... I got my bloods results yesterday (hcg down to 1 by the way) and I asked about my immunes results which were tested on OTD and apparently my levels (CD9 I think she said) were raised (14 and should be under 10) so I'm really frustrated about that.... I had asked at almost every appointment if they were going to retest my immunes before transfer and they said 'no need - the intrallipids last for a month'. Clearly not in my case - or they didn't give me enough, or they just didn't work.. Really frustrated about that, what a total waste of money.

Also, did you know that intrallipids are £350 at argc and at the Lister they're only £50...!?

Rant over.. sorry ladies x
How nice would it be to just get pregnant? I live in hope..

wb xx


----------



## mamochka

Winter,

Look at what people do for high DNA frag if it is still the problem - I have heard high dose vit E and C, Penny in Serum also gives long course of antibiotics to men in conviction DNA frag can be caused by hidden infections. my DH was on cocktail of vits from Feb last year and then his sc came as very good in June (68mln), later we did DNA frag and it came between excellent and good. 

I was also thinking to do the hidden Chlamydia test in Greece (there is a separate thread for this on Greek forums) to rule out this last bit.

I have heard that ARGC has very strange stance on PGD, not that they talk people out of it but do it reluctantly, I am still to find out why when i bring it up at our follow up consultation.

PS: I was doing the ovulation sticks just to monitor how my hormones are going down after preg and i am still having two dark lines, really confusing as not clear when and how to TTC. Was also having very strong headache (just as during down regulation when hormones go down-down)  Just want to go back to normal cycle.

Ultra - maybe see you in March, although we are still not clear what to do with my visa expiring in end of March. This IVF is quite addictive stuff ...at least for me.

Take care
xxx


----------



## seamermaid

Thanks for the reply Ultra and Winter. I think I have to give it up and just do it at the ARGC. Trying to save money on this journey is fruitless. I need to just hand over my credit card and hope for the best now. Thanks ladies. I really hope you get your baby! God knows we all deserve it.


----------



## Barleybelle

Winterberg, can I ask has your dh any issues that have shown up in tests? We're wondering the same, we always get a small number of eggs but good fertilisation rates, no bother getting to day 3 and usually to blast but then we seem to run into trouble too. My dh's sa and DNA results are all fine though, we're had karotyping done so I really don't know. That's very frustrating about your nkc's, it's a pity they don't test more often and keep a closer check just in case.

Mamochka, I've sent away to Greece for the vials for the Hidden C test and one of the questions I've emailed to the Argc for them to look at before my review is about the test and what their opinion of it is, I'll let you know what they say on Monday.

Hi to everyone x


----------



## jjulie

Evening all, how are you all?  I'm good and getting in the Christmas spirit.  Might as well enjoy the festive season.  

Royally ticked off at ARGC today though humpf!  I have emailed them to try and find out how we do a telephone follow up consult on Tuesday ie do we phone or do the phone us blah blah blah and I have had no reply for 3 days so I phoned to chase it up.  Well they hung up on me 7 times!!! Once I was put on hold for 15 minutes without saying anything to me and then they hung up on me again!!!!  I sent a rather sarcastic email saying it was rather ironic that I was phoning about my phone consult and they didn't answer the phone.  I've asked them to phone or email me as I have lost the will this afternoon.

I thought I would wait until 4 ish so that they had the majority of the ladies sorted and reception would be quiet. It clearly didn't work... Oh well I'll try again tomorrow.  My concern is we won't get an answer and we will miss our consult slot.  

I wish they had a suggestions box.... I'd fill it....


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Jjulie, I emailed them yesterday to change my review to a phone consult for 4pm next Monday, they emailed back to say that's no problem and for me just to ring at 4 and I'll be put onto the doctor, but anytime I've tried I can never get through in the afternoon and anyway their phone lines close at 4!!! So I emailed them back with my concerns and she just said there'd be no problem. So I've just emailed them again this evening asking the doctor to ring me instead. I'll see what they say tomorrow if I get a response


----------



## CaliCECH

Thanks Mam and Winter...

Mam interesting about argc's view on pgd I will be asking about this too, as well as the quality quantity thing. Am sorry to hear how bad your OHSS got, what did they say/do at the time? Also interested to hear about the hidden C test - maybe I will also do that (don't understand why ARGC are anti that one - do you?)

Winter yes I had humira x2 rounds before I could cycle but when they tested mini-immunes (was that during stimms? Think so) the nk were ok but if I remember rightly, that mini-immunes one doesn't check cytokines. Think they said the humira should still have been keeping them at bay. I did the full immunes again on OTD but don't know what the cytokines are (guess will find out at follow up although would rather they call to tell me before but can't imagine they would).

Ultra that's great that you'll use your frosties first. Exciting about your son too - am I allowed to ask what film or is it top secret at the moment?

AFM, no sign of AF still, starting to upset me a bit because feel in limbo and not able to move on properly yet. Obviously I realise it's over but until the real 'evidence' it's hard to fully accept it :-(

Incidentally, for the follow up - I asked if I could have Mr R or Dr Sabna if possible and they said no guarantees! Basically this means on the day it could be one of the doctors who's not as familiar with how it all went - there is one doc there that I find particularly cold and would really not want him. Has anyone else requested a particular doctor?

Hi to everyone. x


----------



## Leftleg

Hi Calicech, just saw your post and wanted to tell you that I requested Dr Sapna for my follow up and I was told it was fine. I did have to wait a while but like you there was one I definitely didn't want! Hope they sort it out for you xx


----------



## mamochka

Cali

I asked about who the review will be with and Rebecca said Mr T will decide (hahaha). 

I did not make a big deal about ohss - only called emergency line a few time and doctor on duty almost laughed at me and told to take paracetamol. i slept a few hours in a sitting position and next morning it was marginally better...

They also did not reply to 2 of my emails and good thing we went there yesterday for DH to do ureaplasma retest - so i was able to sort my question with Rebecca and she was very accommodating and nice to me...

DH is leaving again tomorrow but at least i feel already strong! 

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

It's not top secret.  Its called Suffragette starring Carey Mulligan.  He might be playing her son in the film. If not he will be playing another role x


----------



## CaliCECH

Ultra how exciting!

Sorry just a super quick post from me as on iPhone. Hubbie has been away in US since Monday (talk about bad timing) so I've had a really tough couple of days. Thankfully he is due back today. STILL absolutely on sign of AF and I stopped all drugs 8 days ago.. This is not helping.

Really hope everyone is going ok


----------



## winterberg

Hi girls, just popping on to say hi and thanks for all your thoughts/idease/info etc xx We have done the karyotyping etc which came back fine but DH's fragmentation has got worse over the last couple of years (used to be fine)..

Cali, have you tested to make sure your hcg is back to 0? Might be worth doing that if not.. weird that your AF hasn't shown up - mine's nearly over thank god. Good luck hon and hope you have a good reunion with your OH x

I've requested Mr T for my follow up (and if not available Mr R - they said no guarantee but I figure Mr R is usually around so happy to wait for him to have a spare half hour)... figured I may as well try for Mr T though! The follow up is so important - if they don't bother giving their time/value etc I'll be looking elsewhere.. I really feel like I need some radical advice/answers... so hoping they can give me something! 

My last follow up at the LIster was a shocker - the consultant (Dr Wren) picked up the phone after ten minutes in the room with us and answered whatever the question was that her receptionist asked her (assuming - "will you be long?") with a big sigh followed by 'hopefully not much longer' which was nice.

Re argc tel number - the only time I have been able to get through (ever) is when I called the 'new enquiries' number so try that - they can easily put you through and they always answer as it's the new business line... there are two numbers on the website. Guessing they'll be okay about as you have a time-specific appointment xx

love to all xx


----------



## auntydanni

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping on here to ask a quick question. We are considering argc after another failed transfer in Liverpool. Very concerned about costs and I just wondered are they many people who cycle at argc and don't have the full whammy of intralipids/ivig which seem to massively increase the cost? 

Thanks on advance guys amd all the best for your future treatments. 


Xxxx


----------



## winterberg

Hi *AuntyDanni*, I didn't do IVIG but did do intralipids and everything else they expect you to do (hysteroscopy/immunes testing etc).
I have no idea how much it all cost... just swiped my card and hoped for the best.. I reckon it probably totalled about £10k with the monitoring cycle too.. but I honestly don't want to add it all up! Good luck x


----------



## jjulie

Hello hello lovely ladies, I have just written a long reply and my computer has just deleted it grrrrrrr,
How are you all doing? We had our follow up telephone conversation this afternoon which went well and gave us some ideas why things didn't work and also gave us hope that there is still a strong chance.
Auntydanni, I have kept records and our cycle cost around £7000 not including any immunes stuff, monitoring cycle, travel, accommodation but we only had minimal drugs as we were on a natural cycle and therefore less blood tests too so you could probably add an extra £1000 on that easily.  The £7000 also includes the hysteroscopy cost but I believe most people have to have that anyway.
xx


----------



## mamochka

Jjulie hi,

Do you mind me asking why you pursued natural IVF in the first place - was it ARGC recommendation? thanks

Aunty, i had a fresh cycle without any immunes (some were borderline but Mr T decided that NO) and got a chemical PG and then FET with intralipids and got a pregnancy which resulted in MMC at 8.5w


----------



## jjulie

Mamochka that is what ARGC recommended for me probably as I have high FSH and low AMH xx


----------



## CaliCECH

Hi ladies

I've been off the forum for a little while as I've been having an awful time. after my initial levels went from 68 to 59 to 47, at which point they told me yo stop every I g and wait for bleed. Well, this Monday still nothing so bloods, which reveed 147. Scan today and then referred on to gynaecological scanning centre on Harley st for in depth scan. So, still pregnant but failing, possibly ectopic.

ARGC have now told me they can do nothing and I gave to self-refer tomorrow to my local early pregnancy unit, and go through the entire thing from scratch. Very upset about the whole thing and with ARGC as feel I've just been booted

Sorry for all me post :-(

Xx


----------



## kezzababes

So sorry Cali. I don't think you are the first person to feel that way after an ectopic/miscarriage. They are brilliant at the Epu and you will be well cared for. I hope it all goes smoothly honey and you are back to full strength soon. X


----------



## ultrafirebug

Cali - I'm so sorry *hugs* x


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you ladies..

Kezza - I had a bad experience at Kingston EPU where I went for my mmc at 10w. They were so cold and clinical, only ever referred to it as retained goods of conception, didn't ever smile, or say sorry for the loss/disappointment etc.

Do you think that's unusual and should I just try another one as in at another hospital?

x


----------



## mamochka

#oh dear Cali - i am so sorry the nightmare prolonged for you for 2 weeks as if it was not enough  . Have you decided whether you want erpc or natural. Ladies on BFP thread advised me to do rpc which i did on the 4th. Only today i got a negative pg test, so hopefully from now the system will start to restore back to normal. I cannot advise on the epu as a foreigner had to go private and it cost me a fortune to say good bye to our angel - but they were friendly except i saw my doctor for the total of 3-5 min on the day of procedure)).

xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Sorry to hear of your bad experience and your mmc, I would try another hospital. Mine were very supportive and sensitive. I don't think you should wait for it to happen naturally as it can be dangerous if ectopic. Good luck Hun x


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you Mam, Kezza and Ultra

I'm at the EPU now waiting to be seen. What an ordeal. Mam it must be a relief of some sort that levels are finally back to zero? How are you feeling with everything?

I'm still SO confused as to how levels can be at 68 and falling to 59 then 47 only to then be at 250 10-14 days later. I knew something was odd/wrong as the symptoms (bloating, increased sense of smell, endless trips to the loo, raised temperature every day) never went away. It's very strange and confusing and those who know what's going on have asked the (obvious) question - are they sure it isn't viable. Well I've asked each person and it is definitely not. 

I hope all of the ladies on here are doing well. What have people decided about next steps?

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Cali - for us we are using up our frosties and if no joy then adoption.  Hope it went ok at EPU, as ok as it could be that is xx


----------



## mamochka

Dear Cali,

I hope you have been treated well and everything went smoothly.

The questions you are asking are the right ones and i am afraid medicine do not have an answer to that. You had your unique situation. As a sentimental person i really liked the story about babies in the airport which is in SIBI's diary (she was on our thread). So I am telling myself, our baby got on the plane and then it got cancelled  

I am ok, i am listening to my DH and try to stay positive and i guess it is my nature to look forward or the practice of yoga taught me that. So i am back on vitamins and healthy food with occasional sweet or sip of wine, DH as well, and g-d permits we will cycle one more time before my visa expires at the end of March. But i am going to discuss a lot of things with them at the follow up on the 30th.

Hope youare well and cozy in your bed. xxx


----------



## kezzababes

Mam- my DH is in the aviation world and we used to say the same. Our little one must be sat up there with a numb bum waiting to getting on his or her flight. And when c was born, I looked at DH and said "he got on the plane!" It's a lovely story and I hope all our dreams come true soon. 


Cali- glad you are getting sorted out honey x


----------



## Skelly6765

Hi I've have a high Fsh level and starting my first round of ivf next month.  Does any one have success stories.  I need some positivity


----------



## winterberg

Hi girls xx
*Cali*, you poor thing, that sounds awful honey  I hope you're now resting up and recovering - I can't imagine how awful the last couple of weeks have been for you.. it was bad enough having limbo for three days.. thinking of you xxxx

Today is exactly a month since EC.. am guessing with the BFP/chem m/c and strange additional days waiting for AF etc my cycle is going to be out by a week or so but I'm testing my ovulation anyway.. don't know why really, i've had enough of peeing on sticks to last me a lifetime! Is anyone else having twinges/pain around their ovaries? My right side is very twingey.. am hoping it's just everything shrinking back (or getting ready for ovulation) but I had a ruptured ovary 6 weeks after a cycle previously and it was not something i want to have again... be good to know if anyone else is feeling the twinges..?

Sending lots of love to you all and hope you all have something nice planned for Christmas xx wb


----------



## CaliCECH

Thank you everyone who posted re my situation. It's pretty grim. I'm still technically pregnant but the EPU at Kingston have now diagnosed ectopic. There's still a part of me that doesn't believe this, it seems so unreal. Unfortunately everything's a bit delayed/taking longer bcos of Xmas - they want to do one more consultant scan before plan of action is discussed and agreed upon. I'm gutted bcos when I thought it was 'just' a mc, I was already planning in my head to use my frosties in a cycle ASAP. Obviously this situation changes things and it may not be possible to do another cycle now due to the time factor. 

Sorry no personals not great I know and will do soon just still feeling my way through this strange reality. 

hugs to everyone.

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Cali - have they given you a date for scan?  Afterwards the clinic will want a follow up consultation (by phone if you prefer) to discuss if they will try a natural or medicated FET first.  If natural it may change to medicated if your hormones aren't playing ball which can delay things further.  I decided to take a few months out after my miscarriage to get my body back to its usual cycle.  

Hope everyone has a good Christmas and New Year.  Hope 2014 will bring you all much joy and happiness xx


----------



## Barleybelle

I'd just to like to wish everyone a happy Christmas and I hope 2014 sees all our dreams come true xxxx


----------



## CaliCECH

I second that Barleybelle - wishing everyone a merry Xmas and here's to dreams and wishes coming true in 2014

xxx

(As an aside, I'm still under the care of the EPU who've been v supportive. It's been diagnosed as a 'pregnancy of unknown location' although the consultant feels pretty confident finally today that it's probably not ectopic. The options are now to wait or take methotrexate. I'm still deciding. Hcg levels still rising but they've said I can mull it over for a few more days as they're confident there's no risk/danger. Needless to say my head is utterly scrambled)


----------



## ultrafirebug

Cali - how are you getting on?

How is everyone else?

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and 2014 makes your baby dreams come true  

We have our yearly HIV etc bloods on Mon.  Don't know when we are having our next FET yet as waiting to hear on my son's filming but have the spray to start at day 21 when ready x


----------



## mamochka

Hi girlies!

long time no hear! i am just  back from Cuba. "Manyana culture" relaxed me so much i forgot i had a miscarriage or the fact we are trying to get pregnant. I also have been bad and drank wine, rum and smoked cigars . Oh well, i could not resist and i knew it was only for 12 days))

How is everyone doing? Are we still contemplating a meet up?

Cali - hope you are ok!

Ultra - well done of the already ready spray. Would you normally just go on day 2 and after this decide to go ahead or not.

Today i was interrogated by customs about my treatment (as i have medical visa) and turned out even custom ladies know about Mr. Taranissi))

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Mam, great to hear from you.  I'm still keen to meet up.  I finish work 7th Feb.  AF has still not turned up and is a couple of weeks late.  Pregnancy tests are negative so think it was the medicated cycle making it late.  I'll decide when arrives and work out the timings.  DS filming can take up to 8 weeks somewhere in the UK so waiting for the schedule.  Glad you had a nice time in Cuba.  Are you in the UK? Have you decided on next steps? x


----------



## CaliCECH

Hi Ultra, Mam and all the previous Oct/Nov cycle ladies. Hope everyone is doing well?

I am finally back to normal after the PUL went on with hcg rising for what seemed like forever. Eventually miscarried just past 7w. I was relieved it was over tbh, plus that it wasn't ectopic (but a PUL which I'd never heard of until this - learning all the time on this journey!). We had our follow up consult today with Mr R, which was generally pretty positive. We've booked our 'big hol' to Thailand for February - sooo excited! The plan is then to do a FET in March if possible. We've got 4 so fingers crossed the thaw goes ok... He talked about me doing it in February but the dates will be when we're on hols! Think the holiday will really help though  

Be lovely to hear how everyone's doing and next steps/plans. There's a Jan/ February cycles board which I've been lurking on as wasn't sure when I'd be cycling but guess I need to wait for the February/ March one and join that! The ladies on the Jan/Feb one seem lovely though - have any of you thought about joining that one if you're cycling in feb?

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

How is everyone doing?  My hep core b came back positive so had a dna test yesterday.  I was on antibiotics the day before I had my yearly tests so I'm hoping it was a false reading.  All being well I will be transferring 2 of my remaining embryos May/June time.  DS has landed a part in a film so can't do March/April.  I get my results in about a week x


----------



## mamochka

Ultra

Great news on DS landing a part!!! Wish you luck with retest for hep! And of course the FET

I just flew back from Athens where i met Penny at Serum for consultation and also done hysto. The idea is to cycle with them April maybe May. So i am excited to have an action plan and a big bag of meds. She proposed (rather we discussed jointly) the different protocol to ARGC's. I was not happy with follow up at Argie where doctor said Mr. T will decide what to do next time, considering i was overstimulated and he just did not want to admit it!

How is everyone else doing - Cali, winter, Barley..?

Good luck to all!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Mam, I've heard great things about Serum. Please let me know how you get on.  They called me with my result today and it was negative so can to ahead with fet may time. Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## mamochka

Ultra hi

Great result came negative - such a relief! Wish you all the best in May! I will look you up as still follow the Argc thread 

Mxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Mam.  Good luck with your treatment in Athens.  Please keep in touch x


----------



## Barleybelle

Hi Everyone, sorry it's been so long since I posted, I've been without internet for weeks due to the storms.

Ultra, it's great you've got the go ahead to start. I'm hoping to cycle again in June so we might be cycling together again.

Mamochka, best of luck with Serum, I've read a lot about them and they seem to be a great clinic too, hopefully you'll have success with them, the time will fly until you get started.

CaliCech, have a fantastic holiday and you'll be nice and relaxed for your FET.

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## mamochka

Barley,


Great to hear from you hear and other thread! Glad you survived the storms! Thank you for good wishes, yes i feel like Serum will be  like ARGC + a bonus of decent client care and possibility to contribute with my own intuition into the protocol. And obvious financial savings..
I am still following ARGC current cycles so i will look up you both.


Hopefully other ladies are doing great and also have a plan!


Mxxx


----------



## Barleybelle

You will have it keep popping on here Mamochka and keep us updated on how you are going with Serum. We've decided to do one last cycle and will do it at Argc, hopefully we'll all be on the pregnancy forums before the end of the summer xx


----------

